# 

## izat

Jak myślicie, czy warto zastosować do ocieplenia poddasza wełnę grubości 30 cm, czy Waszym zdaniem wystarczy 20.

----------


## YEYO

Ja daje tak:
skosy: 15cm Toprock między krokwie i 10cm Rockmint pod stelaż
strop : 18cm Unimata + 5cm Rockmint.

----------


## pitbull

Lepiej w 2 warstwach o grubosci 25-30 cm

----------

Moim zdaniem 30 cm. Tylko czy ci się skosy nie obniżą za bardzo?

----------


## YEYO

Ważny też jest rodzaj wełny, bo 30 cm jednej jest równoważny izolacyjnie 25-23 innej.

----------


## izat

Pitbull,
mam rozumieć, że w dwóch warstwach łącznie 25-30 cm????
Skosy byłyby O.K.

----------


## pitbull

Dokladnie.

----------


## izat

Może masz jakieś tabelki ze współczynnikami przenikania dla różnych grubości wełny?

----------


## pitbull

U=1/R W/m2K
R=d/wsp. lambda welny m2K/W - te sprawdz w danych producenta

U- wsp przenikania ciepla
R-opor warstwy materialu
d-grubosc warstwy welny w metrach

Wejdz na strone Rockwolla lub Gullfibera.

----------


## RobertOC

Chyba Isover w swoich materiałach reklamowych ma taka tabelkę

----------


## izat

Dzięki, biorę się za sprawdzanie.

----------


## andrzej michał

mam tez ten problem z tym tylko ze nie wiem na, welne czy tez wate i jakiego producenta sie zdecydowac - ktory najlepszy

----------


## izat

O jakiej wacie myślisz?

----------

o wacie szklanej, a to jest chyba co innego niz welna mineralne - tak mi sie wydaje

----------


## Lord Vader

Ja mam dach pokryty blachodachówką+ deski 2.5 cm + papa, po tym przyjdzie jeszcze płyta kartonowo-gipsowa 12 cm  Czy wata URSA 15 cm grubości wystarczy. Proszę o opinie będę bardzo wdzięczny
Lord Vader

----------


## RobertOC

Mam krokwie 16 cm i miałem podobny problem. Między krokwie dałem 15 cm wełny IsoMaty Isovera (ma mniejszą przenikalność) + 8 cm między krokwiami a stelażem stalowym. Razem 23 cm λ=0,035 co daje K=0,15 to chyba wystarczy.

----------


## RobertOC

URSA robi podoną wełnę o symbolu SF35 albo DF35

----------


## dobrzykowice

> o wacie szklanej, a to jest chyba co innego niz welna mineralne - tak mi sie wydaje


wata szklana jest z włókien szklanch a mineralna bodajże z bazaltowych

----------


## drummer

Ja mam u siebie krokwie o przekroju 4x24 cm. Zamierzam dać wełnę 20cm - 4 cm zostanie na przewietrzanie ocieplenia i połaci dachu pod deskami. Powinno wystarczyć. 15 cm to jest trochę za mało, ale 30 to już lekka przesada. Dodam że mam pokrycie sztywne które też nieco lepiej izoluje niż sama folia pod blacha czy dachówkami. Gdybym miał samą folię to max dałbym 25 cm. Jeśli kogoś stać na 30 cm to proszę bardzo ale po co przepłacać.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Ja mam dach pokryty blachodachówką+ deski 2.5 cm + papa, po tym przyjdzie jeszcze płyta kartonowo-gipsowa 12 cm  Czy wata URSA 15 cm grubości wystarczy. Proszę o opinie będę bardzo wdzięczny
> Lord Vader


Mój bliźniak (sąsiad) ma w dachu tylko 15 cm wełny URSA DF 40. Dach jest kryty dachówką + pełne deskowanie i papa. "Spece" jeszcze od wewnątrz położyli (nie wiedzieć po co) wysokoparoprzepuszczalną folię. Od wewnątrz dali oczywiście paroizolację, ale ucinaną równo z ścianką kolankową   :Evil:  (zgroza!!! Oni w ogóle nie kumają, o co w tym chodzi - co i po co się robi - pomieszanie z poplątaniem!).
Sąsiad płacze, że mu zimno! Doszło do tego, że zimą na płytach GK w miejscach rusztu występował szron! (pewnie, jak wiatr hula przez nieszczelną izolację prosto na płyty GK).

Ja u siebie (korzystając z przykrego doświadczenia sąsiada) postanowiłem sam (do pomocy mam niezawodnego szwagra) wykonać docieplenie dachu. Robię tak:
- nabijam sobie na dechy 3 centymetrowe paski styropianu (rozpinanie sznurka się nie sprawdziło - wełna dociska sznurek do desek)
- kupiłem wełnę URSA - 15 cm, ale zdecydowałem się na droższą ale o lepszych parametrach - DF 35. Różnicę w wełnie widać gołym okiem. Jest bardziej "treściwa"   :Wink2:   od DF 40. Tamta jest jakaś taka rzadka, a ta DF 35 jest gruba, zbita. Już widzę, że warto było więcej zainwestować   :Lol:  
- na wełnę położę (bo jestem w trakcie wykonywania tych prac   :Confused:  ) folię paroizolacyjną sklejaną na zakład specjalnym wałeczkiem klejącym,  wywijaną na wszystkie ściany (15 cm) i przykleję jakąś masą do ścian (może silikonem)
- potem przerwa w pracach ociepleniowych   :big grin:  ekipa przychodzi robić tynki gipsowe
- później, jak już wilgoć opadnie  :big grin:   przykręcę wsporniki pod ruszt stalowy i ułożę w poprzek jeszcze 5 cm wełny 
- na to ruszt i płyta GK

Układanie wełny to straszna robota   :Evil:  i niech nikt nie pisze, że jest inaczej   :Confused:  . Może nie robił bym tego sam, ale jak pomyślę, że przyjdzie jeden ziutek z drugim i zrobią to tak "fachowo" jak u mojego sąsiada, to wolę to zrobić po swojemu. Czasem tylko śpiewam sobie pod nosem "i co ja robię tu uuu uuu"   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

----------


## Lord Vader

Do _Zbych_
Dzięki za super radę , chyba poddasze zrobię tak jak ty no i wezmę też ekipę typu ja i mój brat
Pozdrawiam Lord Vader  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## Lukins

Niech Moc będzie z Tobą.

----------


## Metal

> Robię tak:
> - nabijam sobie na dechy 3 centymetrowe paski styropianu (rozpinanie sznurka się nie sprawdziło - wełna dociska sznurek do desek)


_ZBYCH_ możesz to jakoś inaczej opisać? Jeszcze się za to nie zabrałem, ale już widzę, że patent ze sznurkiem jest marny i szukam jakiegoś innego.

----------


## McLim

Patent ze sznurkiem może i rzeczywiście jest marny, ale słyszałem, że drut wiązałkowy dobrze się sprawdza...

----------


## Snowdwarf

drut wiązalkowy nie będzie rdzewiał i pewnego pięknego dnia izolacja nie spadnie nam razem z płytami GK na głowę...?>
pytam bo mie także czeka izolacja poddasza...

pozdrawiam

----------


## McLim

Będzie rdzewiał, ale:
1. Można zastosować jakiś powlekany...
2. Nawet jak zardzewieje to co? Przecież on ma tylko chronić aby w trakcie montażu nie docisnąć za bardzo wełny do dachu - wełna na nim nie leży - jeśli ma spadać to w drugą stronę  :wink:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Napisał _ZBYCH_
> 
> 
>  Robię tak:
> - nabijam sobie na dechy 3 centymetrowe paski styropianu (rozpinanie sznurka się nie sprawdziło - wełna dociska sznurek do desek)
> 
> 
> _ZBYCH_ możesz to jakoś inaczej opisać? Jeszcze się za to nie zabrałem, ale już widzę, że patent ze sznurkiem jest marny i szukam jakiegoś innego.


Dzisiaj pewnie pojadę na budowę ułożyć trochę wełny (  :Confused:  ), to postaram się zrobić fotkę dla zobrazowania tego, o czym pisałem.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> drut wiązalkowy nie będzie rdzewiał i pewnego pięknego dnia izolacja nie spadnie nam razem z płytami GK na głowę...?>
> pytam bo mie także czeka izolacja poddasza...
> 
> pozdrawiam


Dokładnie jak napisał *McLim*. Sznurek czy drut nad wełną ma za zadanie zapewnienie szczeliny wentylacyjnej. Sznurek się nie sprawdza, bo wełna przyciska go do desek (sprawdziłem). Drut zdecydowanie za trudno się rozpina (sprawdziłem). Dla mnie zdecydowanie najlepiej i najszybciej wychodzą paski styropianu. Od spodu jeśli wełna się nie trzyma sama między krokwiami, można użyć sznurka i zszywacza lub drutu i gwoździ. 
Nie sądzę, żeby bez pasków styropianu nabijanych na dechy szczelina zrobiła się sama w wyniku opadania wełny pod ciężarem własnym. Tam, gdzie ułożyłem pierwszy pas wełny (ze sznurkiem do szczeliny wentylacyjnej) po kilku dniach sprawdziłem i jakoś wełna nie opadła   :sad:  , dalej była dociśnięta do deskowania (mimo napiętego jak struna sznurka). Mam krokwie 18 cm, a wełnę 15 cm, ale miejscami wełna rozpręża się więcej niż 15 cm.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Oto obiecane zdjęcia z budowy:

Cięcie styropianu na paski



Paski styropianu przybite papiakami do deskowania



Tak to wygląda od strony strychu (widać paski styropianu i szczelinę wentylacyjną)



Sznurkowanie wełny od spodu



Najwięcej problemów sprawiło mi docinanie i układanie wełny w lukarnach (skomplikowane połączenia więźby, których tu nie widać)



Trzeba uważać przy docinaniu wełny bo folia z nadrukiem nie opasa równo rolki wełny (co widać na zdjęciu) i można sie oszukać

----------


## andrzejj_

norma mowi o 25cm....20 bedzie za mało....

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> norma mowi o 25cm....20 bedzie za mało....


  :ohmy:  A co to za norma? Przecież wełna wełnie nierówna i branie pod uwagę tylko grubości materiału izolacyjnego, to chyba nieporozumienie   :Roll:  .

----------


## Lukins

Czy te permanentnie widoczne na zdjęciach rękawiczki-ogrodniczki to część twoich odnóży górnych a zarazem i Ciebie, Zbych'u?

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Czy te permanentnie widoczne na zdjęciach rękawiczki-ogrodniczki to część twoich odnóży górnych a zarazem i Ciebie, Zbych'u?


Co masz przeciwko tym fajnym rękawiczkom? Odnóża górne widoczne na zdjęciach należą do mojego szwagra. Dlaczego pytasz?

----------


## Marcin Nocun

Dobrze że pyta - skoro tak dużo wiesz, to chcieliśmy Cię poznać  :Wink2:

----------


## www

Doskonaly pomysl Zbychu- mieszkam za oceanem i tutaj do tego celu zstosuje sie tez styropian tylko ze jest  odpowiednio wyprofilowany. Montaż dziecinnie prosty, przybija się zszywkami. Można go kupic w dwoch rozmiarach(szerokosc) bo tylko te dwa rozmiary wystepuja w projektach dachow.
  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## andrzejj_

to norma niemiecka....ja jestem w trakcie konczenia ocieplenia poddasza nieuzytkowego..mam polozona pierwsza warstwe 15cm i teraz pizdzi jak smok....kolega polozył tylko 20cm i ma zimno na poddaszu....uwazam ze najlepsza opcja to 2razy po 15cm

----------


## Lukins

To może od razu póltora metra?  :Lol:  
A do Zbycha - właśnie, chcielibyśmy cię poznać, skoro jest okazja z fotkami (bo "śwagra" już znamy).

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> to norma niemiecka....ja jestem w trakcie konczenia ocieplenia poddasza nieuzytkowego..mam polozona pierwsza warstwe 15cm i teraz pizdzi jak smok....kolega polozył tylko 20cm i ma zimno na poddaszu....uwazam ze najlepsza opcja to 2razy po 15cm


Nie jestem budowlańcem, ale swój rozum mam. Wełna wełnie nie równa, a i sposób układania ma wielkie znaczenie. Mój dalszy sąsiad ma 30 cm wełny w dachu i... pół metrowe "tunele przy oknach połaciowych   :Confused:  . Uważam, że w pewnym momencie dokładanie wełny jest już nieopłacalne, tzn. nie wiele zmienia, a kosztuje.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> A do Zbycha - właśnie, chcielibyśmy cię poznać, skoro jest okazja z fotkami (bo "śwagra" już znamy).


Niestety, ale nie zamierzam się ujawniać   :cool:

----------


## Marcin Nocun

Wiecie, jak tak piszecie o tym pyleniu ( bo ja dopiero zaczne moze po niedzieli) to sobie kupiłem fajne ubranko - kombinezon malarski -w castoramie. Ma kaptur i zamek pod szyje jedyne zastrzeżenia to - mój wygląd w nim   :Lol:  wiec uwazam ze sie sprawdzi
Do Zbycha - szkoda, że sie nie ujawnisz - poznalibyśmy gościa co ma glowe na karku  :Wink2:

----------

dzisiaj znów układałem wełnę - idzie coraz sprawniej !   :smile:  
Szkoda, że dopiero teraz bo już kończę.

Może kilka uwag dla tych, którzy sami zamierzają kłaść wełnę.

Narzędzia :
1. zszywacz do zszywek tapicerskich + zszywki + sznurek,
2. dłuuuugi ostry nóż,
3. szpachelka,
4. metrówka,
5. drabina lub lepiej dwie,
6. szczelne ubranie, okulary, rękawice, maska, czapka kominiarka,

Wełnę ( tą w rolce ) najlepiej ciąć jak jest jeszcze w folii,
należy uważać aby zrobić to dokładnie w porzek belki bo wyjdą nierówności i dziury przy krokwiach,
Wełnę tniemy o 3-4 cm szerzej niż mamy rozstaw krokwi,
Szpachelka przyda się do układania wełny przy krokwiach - zaczepia się o drzazgi i trzeba pomóc jej się rozprostować.

Technik układania jest kilka, każdy wypracuje własną najlepszą.

Cz.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Wiecie, jak tak piszecie o tym pyleniu ( bo ja dopiero zaczne moze po niedzieli) to sobie kupiłem fajne ubranko - kombinezon malarski -w castoramie. Ma kaptur i zamek pod szyje jedyne zastrzeżenia to - mój wygląd w nim   wiec uwazam ze sie sprawdzi


Też miałem zamiar kupić sobie taki kombinezon, ale zrezygnowałem. Doszedłem do wniosku, że za bardzo będzie krępował ruchy, bo przecież pod nim trzeba się cieplej ubrać.  Mam zwykły kombinezon, bluzę ze stójką i kurtkę roboczą. Do tego czapka z daszkiem. Na początku używałem jednorazowych maseczek papierowych i okularów, ale maseczka szybko wilgotnieje, a para leci prosto pod okulary. Zrezygnowałem najpierw z okularów, a później również z maseczki. Bez maseczki nie swędzi tak twarz. Co jakiś czas schodząc na herbatę myję twarz i jest ok. 




> Do Zbycha - szkoda, że sie nie ujawnisz - poznalibyśmy gościa co ma glowe na karku


Dzięki   :big grin:  .

----------


## _ZBYCH_

Jeszcze jedno, w Castoramie widziałem profesjonalny nóż do cięcia wełny. Ma z pół metra i jest laserowo ostrzony (taka piłka jak do chleba). Ja też używam podobnego, ale nieco krótszego. Próbowałem też ciąć wełnę zwykłym, długim nożem, ale nie idzie tak dobrze, jak nożem - piłką.

----------


## JerzyB

Może ktoś o tym wspominał, nie trafiłem.
Uwaga dotyczy dachów kopertowych i pochodnych.
Pamiętajcie o początku i końcu dylatacji między deskowaniem a wełną.
Trzeba udrożnić przepływ powietrza.
Czyli przestrzenie kończące się kalenicą muszą mieć szczelinę w deskowaniu tuż pod łatą kalenicową, natomiast 
w skosach, tzn. tam gdzie krokwie nie kończąsię na kalenicy należy wywiercić otwory poprzeczne w krokwiach
 tuż pod deskowaniem tak, by powierze z przestrzeni skosów 
meandrami wydostało się pod kalenicę. 
Niby oczywiste, ale zauważyłem, że się zapomina o tym, a potem w skosach nagle zaczynają sie problemy.
Sprawdzałem - 1 na 5 ekip ciesielsko/dekarskich o czymśtakim w ogóle myśli.

----------


## Marcin Nocun

_Po pownym czsie małe sprawozdanie_  :big tongue:  
 – Sam ułożyłem wełnę 120 w krokwiach ( sam tzn pomagali mi: czasem żona, czasem teść, czasem ojciec, a nawet czasem sam – ale tylko w skosach) Muszę przyznać że nie było tak najgorzej. Cięcie szło dobrze tylko trzeba często ostrzyć nóż, a miałem świetny -taki zrobiony z jakiejś piły miał 45cm. Układała się też dobrze, wcale się nie rwała jak to ktoś tu opisywał. Tylko ten kórz  :Mad:  , pracowałem oczywiście w masce, ale w okularach się nie dało bo się parowały i przez to cierpiały moje oczy. Kombinezon malarski to dobra rzecz- jak układałem wełnę to na zewnątrz było jakieś -5°C , a on słabo przepuszcza powietrze więc nie musiałem się grubo ubierać, a i tak się pociłem. Po ułożeniu całości na poddaszu zrobiło się nawet chyba cieplej, a na pewno ciszej i nie było czuć wiatru. Teraz więc przyszła kolej na ruszt do płyt KG i wełna 50 w ten stelaż. Nie bardzo wiedziałem jak się za to zabrać więc dogadałem się z gościem z małej firmy budowlanej wraz z hurtownią, że zrobią mi na razie dwa pokoje ( to jest jakieś 40m2  ze 140 całości) – tak na początek bo niby nie mam kasy  :Wink2:  . Dogadałem się na 40 zł od metra ( robota + materiał) Dziś są na etapie układania wełny... konstrukcja poszła im fajnie i jest ładni, prosto no bez zarzutów, ale jak oni będą mi tak tą wełnę układali to chyba efekt, który ja zaplanowałem gdzieś się straci. Znaczy się nie jest najgorzej ale widać, że mają od metra, a nie na godzinę. Więc teraz jak się naprzyglądam to od gościa kupie resztę materiału i zabiorę się sam za robotę – do wiosny może zdążę.... Na pewno będzie mi ciężko bo faktycznie jest trochę zabawy przy tych rusztach i jeszcze wełna w to jak idzie to takich jak ja musi być trzech, a nie dwóch. Tak więc morał taki, że jak chcesz dobrze ocieplić to _zrób to sam_ 

Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> ...Sam ułożyłem wełnę 120 w krokwiach...


Brawo! Gratuluję! 




> ...jak układałem wełnę to na zewnątrz było jakieś -5°C...


Współczuję   :Confused:  .




> ...Po ułożeniu całości na poddaszu zrobiło się nawet chyba cieplej...


Ja u siebie też odniosłem takie wrażenie   :Lol:  .




> ...konstrukcja poszła im fajnie i jest ładni, prosto no bez zarzutów, ale jak oni będą mi tak tą wełnę układali to chyba efekt, który ja zaplanowałem gdzieś się straci. Znaczy się nie jest najgorzej ale widać, że mają od metra, a nie na godzinę...
> 
> ...Tak więc morał taki, że jak chcesz dobrze ocieplić to _zrób to sam_ ...


Święte słowa!!! Tak się zastanawiam, że albo to my jesteśmy szurnięci i przesadzamy z tym dokładnym układaniem wełny, albo to oni (wykonawcy) są szurnięci

----------


## michalus

gratuluje Zbychu pomyslu z paskami styropianu, dzieki tobie rozwiazalem swoj problem  :smile:  .Ja tez zastanawialem sie nad sznurkiem i drutem a to takie proste
pozdrawiam Michalus

----------


## micmarci

> Moim zdaniem 30 cm. Tylko czy ci się skosy nie obniżą za bardzo?


I tak stelaż z dociepleniem czy bez zabiera ok 5 cm. Warto tam włożyć wełne i w profile też nawciskać

----------


## Marcin Nocun

Zbych - Mam nadzieję, że to wszystko były słowa otuchy i uznania  :Wink2:  
Dziś położyli folię i płyty – byli zdziwieni,   :ohmy:    folii z ekranem jeszcze nie widzieli, no i jeszcze to że, jak ją przykleili to nie widzieli profili... źle im się przykręcało płyty
Ale ogólnie pokój teraz wygląda zupełnie inaczej tylko na gipsowanie trzeba czekać do lepszej pogody. Dowiedziałem się też że mała tajemnice - żeby było jak najmniej małych elementów czyli lepiej dociąć z nowej płyty niż sztukować jakieś dwa małe kawałki. Morał: trzeba najpierw dobrze zaplanować rozmieszczenie płyt żeby nie mieć sterty odpadów.
To tyle - reszta w ciągu dalszych prac. (dopiero będę miał problemów jak sam zacznę robić te stelaże)   :Mad:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> gratuluje Zbychu pomyslu z paskami styropianu, dzieki tobie rozwiazalem swoj problem  .Ja tez zastanawialem sie nad sznurkiem i drutem a to takie proste
> pozdrawiam Michalus


Dziękuję.
Musiałem wymyśleć sposób mocowania sznurka między ścianą szczytową, a pierwszą krokwią. Tam nie miałem do czego przybić gwoździa ze sznurkiem (bo z Ytonga wyłaziły). Pierwszy pomysł, to miały być listwy z drewna, ale jak policzyłem koszt, to mi przeszło   :Lol:  . Póżniej nastąpiło genialne olśnienie. Siedząc na kostce styropianu (  :Lol:  ) wymyśliłem, że zamiast listew z drewna, można przybić więcej pasków styropianu i bez sznurka efekt będzie znakomity   :big grin:  .

----------


## maja I

a co proponujecie /jaką wełnę / na drewnianą podłogę /strop parteru/ na poddaszu użytkowym.
interesuje mnie bardziej akustyka niż izolacja cieplna.
maja

----------


## micmarci

zobacz na stronę www.rockwool.pl oni mają podane zastosowania wełny. Jest taka wersja "akustyczna" stroprock czy coś takiego.

----------


## micmarci

> Dziś położyli folię i płyty – byli zdziwieni,     folii z ekranem jeszcze nie widzieli, no i jeszcze to że, jak ją przykleili to nie widzieli profili... źle im się przykręcało płyty


Kurde, ekipa, która robi poddasza i nie widziała folii z ekranem. Hm, ja bym już ich zmienił albo kontrolował na każdym kroku.  

Poza tym, musicie zwrócić uwagę na:
-ścisłe ułożenie i dopasowanie wełny i potem folii parsoszczelnej (za płytą) między ścianą szczytową i pierwszą krokwią,
-wełne wciskać między profile,
-niech wam pokażą że cały dach jest solidnie docieplony (przestrzenie między krokwiami i oknami dachowymi, zanim przykręcą płyty. Ja chodziłem do pracy i za bardzo wierzyłem majstrowi, który mi wciskał: "...ja tu buduję jak dla siebie." i teraz zimą pomimo 23 cm ocieplenia połowa dachu robi się zimą "czysta" - bez śniegu,
-niektórzy dekarze układają ciasno krokwie przy oknach dachowych (u mnie tak było i nie można było włozyć wełny. Zimą mam na dachu "ramki" wokół okien. Pozdrawiam

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Zbych - Mam nadzieję, że to wszystko były słowa otuchy i uznania


Ależ oczywiście!




> Dziś położyli folię i płyty – byli zdziwieni,     folii z ekranem jeszcze nie widzieli, no i jeszcze to że, jak ją przykleili to nie widzieli profili... źle im się przykręcało płyty


Hm, O czymś to świadczy... Mało Ci panowie widzieli jeszcze w swojej praktyce. Dopilnuj, aby folia zachodziła na ściany. Profile przyścienne mocowane są na folię. Obcina się ją dopiero po przykręceniu płyt GK. Oczywiście równie ważne jest uszczelnianie folii (szczególnie przy ścianach i oknach dachowych).




> ...Dowiedziałem się też że mała tajemnice - żeby było jak najmniej małych elementów czyli lepiej dociąć z nowej płyty niż sztukować jakieś dwa małe kawałki. Morał: trzeba najpierw dobrze zaplanować rozmieszczenie płyt żeby nie mieć sterty odpadów.


Dokładnie tak. Lepiej kupić kilka płyt więcej niż przykręcać kawałki na ruszt. Połączenia takich kawałków zawsze będą pękać (trochę się tego na oglądałem w różnych domach). Dopilnuj, aby płyty dochodziły do ścian (szczeliny nie większe niż 2 - 3 mm). Tych połączeń się nie gipsuje, tylko wypełnia akrylem! Gipsowane zawsze będą pękać, bo więźba pracuje, a akrylowane są elastyczne i nie pękają.




> To tyle - reszta w ciągu dalszych prac. (dopiero będę miał problemów jak sam zacznę robić te stelaże)


Wcale się nie przejmuj. Będziesz robił dłużej, ale dokładniej, bo dla siebie!

P.S. Jaką folię z aluminiowym ekranem kupiłeś? Jakiej firmy, jakie parametry, po ile? Czym ją uszczelniasz?

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> ...
> -niech wam pokażą że cały dach jest solidnie docieplony (przestrzenie między krokwiami i oknami dachowymi), zanim przykręcą płyty


TAK JEST!!! Jestem zdania, że roboty ulegające zakryciu powinny być uprzednio odebrane przez inwestora lub osobę reprezentującą inwestora (zaufany inspektor nadzoru, czy zaprzyjaźniony budowlaniec). 
Lepiej budować miesiąc dłużej, ale wszystko sprawdzić, niż później do końca życia mieszkać w domu, w którym wiele rzeczy jest spartaczonych! Nie budujcie "na żywioł", bo to zawsze się zemści! Nie liczcie na "dobre rady" budowlańców (a na pewno sprawdzajcie to, co oni doradzają i starajcie się potwierdzić to z innych źródeł).




> ...niektórzy dekarze układają ciasno krokwie przy oknach dachowych (u mnie tak było i nie można było włozyć wełny. Zimą mam na dachu "ramki" wokół okien.


W takie trudno dostępne miejsca należy wtrysnąć piankę poliuretanową (oczywiście na całej szerokości krokwi - od góry do dołu).

----------


## Marcin Nocun

Do micmarci
Ogólnie robią ok., ale zrobią tylko dwa pokoje –reszta należy do mnie  :Wink2:  
Wełnę upychają - nawet za bardzo co przecież nie jest dla niej dobre

_ZBYCH -Profile przyścienne mocowane są na folię. Obcina się ją dopiero po przykręceniu płyt GK_
Jak to zrobić? – zaczynają od profili przyściennych, a jak ułożą wełnę i drugie profile do dopiero kleją folię.
Uszczelnianie folii?  -rozumie, że chodzi ci o klejenie jej specjalną taśmą na łączeniach– to tak robią

Folia jest wzmocniona siatką z włókna, kosztowała 2,05zł za m2, a producent Polski – jakiś instytut ale nie pamiętam -jutro sprawdzę na opakowaniu. Folia ma aprobatę, sprawdzałem (też dzięki forum)

----------


## andrzejj_

ma byc 25cm .Biorąc pod uwage niedokladnosc ulozenia i ekonomie mysle ze 30tez bedzie OK

----------


## gocha

czy można robić ocieplenie poddasza przed tynkami?.

----------


## micmarci

Można, choć są 2 szkoły i wg. mnie pierwsza lepsza:

1. wyprowadza się tynk nieco powyżej i mocuje się wtedy prezcyzyjnie listwy krawędziowe i izolacje na ścianie szczytowej. Poza tym można odłożyć docieplenie na później i wodz z tynków ma większą sposobność odparowania i nie zawilgoci płyt i wełny (zakładam że dach jest wentylowany oczywiście). Poza tym pracujące krokwie mają czas popracować i płyta nie pęka, a przecież poziom wilgoi na strychu po tynkach strasznie wzrasta. Generalnie im później docieplasz poddasze tym lepiej.
2. Można wtedy wywinąć izolacje przeciw wilgociową z pomieszczenia (np. wspominana folia z ekranem) na mur z zakładem i wtedy ją zatynkować. Poza tym same wady w związku z powyższym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> _ZBYCH -Profile przyścienne mocowane są na folię. Obcina się ją dopiero po przykręceniu płyt GK_
> 
> Jak to zrobić? – zaczynają od profili przyściennych, a jak ułożą wełnę i drugie profile do dopiero kleją folię.
> Uszczelnianie folii?  -rozumie, że chodzi ci o klejenie jej specjalną taśmą na łączeniach– to tak robią


Przy takim układzie, folię należy wywinąć na ścianę i najlepiej przykleić do ściany na całej długości (np. silikonem). 
Jeśli chodzi o uszczelnianie folii, to generalnie wszelkie połączenia powinny być uszczelniane - czy to połączenia arkuszy, czy połączenie folii ze ścianą czy oknem. 

Więcej szczegółów na stronie firmy DORKEN.

Właśnie rozważam zakup ich folii DELTA-FOL REFLEX + system klejenia.
Podobno najlepsze rozwiązanie (ale i najdroższe   :Confused:  ).

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> czy można robić ocieplenie poddasza przed tynkami?.


Ja właśnie zrobiłem ocieplenie przed tynkami, ale bez rusztu i płyt GK.
Chciałem ocieplić, abym mógł przez zimę grzać i coś tam robić.

----------


## xaveryd

Czy ktoś ma jakis patent na zalozenie foli pod profile przyscienne? Trochę cięzko jest to włożyć folię paroizolacyjną po ich przykręceniu.  :Confused:  Jedyne co przychodzi mi do głowy to przed przykręceniem profili podlozenie pasków foli i potem sklejenie ich dwustronna tasma z głównymi połaciami foli. Czy ktos ma moze jakis lepszy pomysl ?

----------


## czakur

może nie do końca na temat. Jak zakończyć ruszt do zabudowy płytami na krokwi koszowej ( wewnętrzy narożnik) tak aby zgrać obie powierzchnie. czy to już ktoś przerabiał??

----------


## Marcin Nocun

ZBYCH - Moja folia to „ANTIVIL” jest z Ośrodka Badawczo-Rozwojowego Przemysłu Rafineryjnego w Płocku –taką zaoferowano mi wraz z wełną u dystrybutora IsoVer’a Folia jest wzmocniona siatką z włókna, kosztowała 2,05zł za m2, a producent Polski – jakiś instytut ale nie pamiętam -jutro sprawdzę na opakowaniu. Folia ma aprobatę, sprawdzałem (też dzięki forum)
Więc dobrze rozumie uszczelnianie folii?! – A moi wykonawcy w miarę dobrze to robili.
Dziś dokonałem rozliczenia z firma i wszystko tak jak uzgodnione 40zł/m2, a z obliczeń wynika 21 za materiał i 19 robota. Więc teraz musze się zastanowić nad tym czy resztę robić samemu – ale raczej tak. 

Czakur- to niestety też przede mną. Mam dwa takie kosze, a nie mam pomysłu jak to zrobić. Mam nadzieję, że podczas prac coś mnie natchnie i jakoś wyjdzie.

A co do folii pod profil przyścienny to naprawdę będzie ciężko. – a może by tak normalnie cały pasek z rolki wsunąć, a potem niech sobie wisi i czeka na swoja kolejkę Będzie co prawda trochę przeszkadzał ale będzie pod profilem. Co wy NATO?

----------


## prodental

Witam
Czy ktoś mógłby mi poradzić jak wykonać izolację cieplną poddasza, gdzie na krokwiach są łaty i do nich przymocowana jest blacha. Z tego co tu czytam wszędzie jest pełne odeskowanie, a u mnie tak niestety nie jest, proszę o radę.

----------


## Tomasz M.

Trochę inna kwestia z tematu ocieplenie poddasza, bardzo proszę o Wasze opinie: 
Stan faktyczny: mam już wełnę między krokwiami (20cm), ruszt z drutu (nie znałem patentu Zbycha ze styropianem   :cry:  ), od spodu folia paroizolacyjna mocowana takerem, od góry deski i papa.  Niżej ma być gips-karton na ruszcie.  Tynki i wylewki przede mną.  
Są tacy co mnie namawiają na położenie jeszcze 5-10 cm wełny na (czy raczej pod) krokwie.   
1. Jak sądzicie: zakładając, że się zdecyduję na więcej wełny, czy założoną już folię (podejrzewam, że jej pozostawienie między warstwami wełny nie byłoby właściwe - brak wentylacji dolnej warstwy wełny - chyba żeby zastosować słynne paski styropianu) mogę wykorzystać do odizolowania pogrubionej warstwy wełny?  Trzeba zaklejać mikroskopijne dziurki po zszywkach? Folia porwie się przy zdejmowaniu? 

2. Czy ma sens układanie płyt g-k na suficie w dwóch warstwach "na mijankę" - kandydat na wykonawcę twierdzi, że tak jest dużo lepiej, bo sufit nie pęka? Wciska kit? Ktoś z Was tak robił? Komuś popękało, "bo nie zrobił"?

----------


## _ZBYCH_

*Tomaszu M*. Zostaw już wykonane ocieplenie, zrób tynki i wylewki. Jak już wszystko wyschnie na folię dołóż te 5 - 10 cm wełny, wykonaj ruszt i kładź płyty GK (bez dodatkowej folii) . Ja tak robię u siebie i jest to rozwiązanie prawidłowe. Potwierdził to specjalista budownictwa szkieletowego p. Wojciech Nitka




> Folia opóźniacza pary (paroizolacji) może znajdować się między dwiema warstwami izolacji cieplnej. Jednak grubość izolacji od strony wewnętrznej budynku nie może przekraczać 1/2 grubości izolacji po stronie zewnętrznej.


Co do podwójnego układania płyt "na mijankę", to wykonawca mówi prawdę. Sam nie bardzo w to wierzyłem, dokąd nie miałem okazji zobaczyć takiego wykonania u mojego kolegi. Od ułożenia płyt minęło 1,5 roku i nic. Żadnych pęknięć. A dom świeży i z ciężkim dachem ceramicznym.

----------


## Tomasz M.

Dzięki ZBYCHu, jesteś niezawodny!  Nie miałem zamiaru ruszać folii przez tynkowaniem i wylewkami, ale cieszę się, że w ogóle nie będę musiał jej ruszać   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .  Co podwójnych płyt, to też bardzo cenna informacja, ale oczywiście decyzja będzie także zależała od porównania kosztów (jak wiesz, tych sufitów będzie u mnie co niemiara   :sad:  ).

----------


## YEYO

> może nie do końca na temat. Jak zakończyć ruszt do zabudowy płytami na krokwi koszowej ( wewnętrzy narożnik) tak aby zgrać obie powierzchnie. czy to już ktoś przerabiał??


Ja przerabiam. Rozumiem że chodzi ci o połączenie obu płaszczyzn 2 skosów. Ja robię tak. Na jednym skosie przymocowuje profil przyścienny do ściany i kładę ruszt stalowy poza obrys krokwi koszowej z drugiej strony. Po umocowaniu wszystkich profili przykładam długą łatę od góry do odłu i przycinam wszystkie profile wzdłuż krokwi koszowej. Na profile CD wzdłuż krokwi koszowej nakładam profil przyścienny. Na drugim skosie przymocowuje profil przyścienny do ściany oraz profil główny na samym dole i na samej górze. Przycinam pod skosem i zakładam na nie profil przyścienny spasowany krawędzią z profilem z pierwszgo skosu na całej długośći krokwi koszowej, potem mocuje reszte profili CD. 
Trochę zawile ale ciężko wytłumaczyć.
B.P

----------


## krzyszt17

ZBYCHu, a czy masz jakąś propozycję dla osób, które nie mają pełnego deskowania? Chodzi oczywiście o to czym zastąpić sznurki, czy drut?
Pozdrawiam Krzysztof

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> ZBYCHu, a czy masz jakąś propozycję dla osób, które nie mają pełnego deskowania? Chodzi oczywiście o to czym zastąpić sznurki, czy drut?
> Pozdrawiam Krzysztof


Skoro nie mają pełnego deskowania, to mają folię wstępnego krycia. 
Jeśli folia jest wysoko paroprzepuszczalna, to nie ma problemu, bo nie potrzeba pozostawiać pustki powietrznej, tylko wełnę układamy do folii i od spodu sznurkujemy. 
Jeśli zastosowana folia jest niskiej paroprzepuszczalności, trzeba zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną i tu proponuję zastosować taki układ, jak przy pełnym deskowaniu.

----------


## krzyszt17

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź, ale jak można do folii przybić styropian?!!  :sad:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź, ale jak można do folii przybić styropian?!!  
> Pozdrawiam




Nie można przybić, ale można przykleić.

----------


## mpalys

Nie wierzcie  że położenie podwójnej wrstwy płyt GK powoduje że nie ma pęknięć pomiędzy nimi. Najlepszy przykład mam w pracy. Co prawda nie ocieplenie poddasza, lecz ścianka. "Fachowcy" tak je położyli (we wrześniu) że dziś doskonale widać dokładnie każdą płytę. Uważam że prawidłowe położenie jednej warstwy płyt z zachowaniem odpowiednich dylatacji (uszczelnianie akrylem) i prawidłowe ułożenie zgodnie z zachowaniem zaleceń producentów zagwarantuje ładny później wygląd.
Nie wspominając o wadze i kosztach również związanych ze wzmocnieniem stelaża.
Ociepenie poddasza będę kładł w lecie i jak to u nas bywa również sam mam się zamiar do tego zabrać. Widziałem jak u znajomej kładli ocieplenie poddasza si słowo daję zgrozza!.

Mam awersję na wiele ekip. "Górale" do dachu równierz do domu pojechali bez ponad 2k PLN.

Pozdrownienia dla tych co nie dają partaczom zarobić, a jak nawet zepsują jak się uczą to wiedzą co żle zrobli i co mają.

----------


## mpalys

Oczywiście że się da przybić styropian do folii!!!!!!

Wszystko jest tylko kwestią z której strony się bije   :big grin:   :big grin:  

A poważnie przy folii trzeba uważać jeśli się ma okna dachowe.
Po folii od strony pokrycia często może płynąć woda. Jeśli jest okno dachowe to folia jest wycięta i jeśli nie będzie odpowiednio wyprofilowana to może spływać... tak do środka do domu. Trzeba tak wyprofilować folię aby woda co spływa była kierowana  na folię po bokach okna i dalej spływała do przeznaczonej do tego celu rynny

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> A poważnie przy folii trzeba uważać jeśli się ma okna dachowe.
> Po folii od strony pokrycia często może płynąć woda. Jeśli jest okno dachowe to folia jest wycięta i jeśli nie będzie odpowiednio wyprofilowana to może spływać... tak do środka do domu. Trzeba tak wyprofilować folię aby woda co spływa była kierowana  na folię po bokach okna i dalej spływała do przeznaczonej do tego celu rynny


To samo się tyczy papy na deskowaniu. U mnie "fachowcy" obcięli papę równo z deskami zamiast wywinąć ją na okno połaciowe i uszczelnić  :Evil:  . Jeśli dachówka będzie nieszczelna, to woda spłynie prosto do środka. Oczywiście ja to sobie naprawię, ale u sąsiada-bliźniaka tak pozostało. ZGROZA!!!

----------


## krzyszt17

Jeszcze raz dzięęęki Zbychu   :Lol:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Nie wierzcie  że położenie podwójnej wrstwy płyt GK powoduje że nie ma pęknięć pomiędzy nimi. Najlepszy przykład mam w pracy. Co prawda nie ocieplenie poddasza, lecz ścianka. "Fachowcy" tak je położyli (we wrześniu) że dziś doskonale widać dokładnie każdą płytę. Uważam że prawidłowe położenie jednej warstwy płyt z zachowaniem odpowiednich dylatacji (uszczelnianie akrylem) i prawidłowe ułożenie zgodnie z zachowaniem zaleceń producentów zagwarantuje ładny później wygląd.
> ...


Znakiem tego "fachowcy" u Ciebie w pracy coś źle wykonali. W biurowcu jednej z firm z którą współpracuję, też są ściany okładane podwójnie płytą GK (takie normy - przepisy p.poż.) i nic nie pęka.  

Widziałem wiele poddaszy wykończonych płytami GK, jak i również wiele domów stawianych w technologii szkieletu drewnianego (całe wnętrza z płyt GK) i muszę przyznać, że we wszystkich uwidoczniają się jakieś pęknięcia (mniejsze czy większe, ale jednak). U kolegi, u którego wykonano podwójne krycie płytą jeszcze nic nie pęka, więc coś w tym jest. 

Zaznaczam, że nie jestem producentem, ani dystrybutorem płyt GK i nie mam prowizji od wykonawców za namawianie inwestorów do stosowania podwójnych płyt GK   :Lol:  .

----------


## deha

Obecnie układam folię firmy Dorken Feflex i zastanawiam się czy do klejenia nie użyć foli z aluminum takiej jak jest używana przy obudowywaniu kominkków .Też jest z aluminium jest odporna na wysokie temp. i myślę że jest tańsza ( muszę to sprawdzić)

Co otym myślicie?

----------


## hippo

Doradca techniczny jednej z firm produkujących między innymi płyty GK, stwierdził i polecał umieszczenie folii paroizolacyjnej jak najbliżej płyty GK. Co Forumowicze na to?

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Obecnie układam folię firmy Dorken Feflex i zastanawiam się czy do klejenia nie użyć foli z aluminum takiej jak jest używana przy obudowywaniu kominkków .Też jest z aluminium jest odporna na wysokie temp. i myślę że jest tańsza ( muszę to sprawdzić)
> 
> Co otym myślicie?


Po ile kupowałeś tą folię? Sam chcę taką nabyć. Jest b.droga ale solidna.

----------


## bachac

Czy ocieplacie dach do samego szczytu? Jeżeli tak to jak rozwiązaliście wylot szczeliny powietrznej między deskowaniem, wełną w kalenicy?

----------


## tom soyer

wspominaliscie o dwoch warstwach GK przy zabudowie poddasza (mysle o konstrukcji pod krokwiami).
Jak to dokladnie wykonac?
Jak powinien wtedy wyglad ruszt?
Czy profile musza byc gesciej, takze pod laczeniem 2 warstwy plyt GK?Jakiej grubosci plyty wtedy zastosowac?
Czy dwie plyty GK wyraznie poprawiaja takze izolacyjnosc cieplna i lepiej chronia przed halasem?

----------


## deha

Faktycznie jest b. mocna ( przy przecnaniu co chwila trzeba ostrzyć nóż i posiada b. gęste zbrojenie w postaci skrzyżowanych włókien) i uważam , że warta swoich pieniędzy ( postaram się sprawedzić jak najszybciej)

----------


## deha

Znalazłem, to znaczy znalazła to moja żona w rachunkach 340PLN za rolkę 50 mb szer 1,50

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Znalazłem, to znaczy znalazła to moja żona w rachunkach 340PLN za rolkę 50 mb szer 1,50


Dzięki za info. To tanio kupiliście tą folię. U mnie w składzie chcą 6,5 zł/m2 (brutto). Chyba się przejade do dystrybutora tej folii, bo mam ich w Warszawie.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Obecnie układam folię firmy Dorken Feflex i zastanawiam się czy do klejenia nie użyć foli z aluminum takiej jak jest używana przy obudowywaniu kominkków .Też jest z aluminium jest odporna na wysokie temp. i myślę że jest tańsza ( muszę to sprawdzić)
> 
> Co otym myślicie?


Właśnie na tym cały pic polega, że Dorken opracował jeden z najlepszych systemów klejenia i uszczelniania wszelkich folii budowlanych. Są drodzy, ale to taki dealer Mercedesa  :Lol:  . 
Uważam, że warto już się pokusić i wydać te parę setek na ich system klejenia. Na pewno będzie b.trwały (czego nie można powiedzieć o innych taśmach, które mogą się szybko zestarzeć).

----------


## deha

Przyznaję, teraz dopiero przypomniałem, że przy tym zakupie skorzystałem ze znajomości mojego kuzyna, ale myślę że daje to pogląd jakie są prowizje sprzedawców i jakich rabatów możecie się domagać i/
lub spodziewać się przy takim zakupie.

----------


## Lord Vader

Niechmi ktoś doradzi czy muszę zostawić wolną przestrzeń między dachem(blachodachówka + papa+deski 2.5)a wełną, którą chcę ocieplić poddasze i czy muszę kłaść folię paroizolacyjną
Lord Vader

----------


## Tomasz M.

Ja mam tak samo, tylko zamiast blachy będzie dachówka.  Zrobiłem przerwę miedzy wełną a dechami (napięty drut na gwoździch wbitych w krokwie).  Pod wełną (na razie leży tylko między krokwiami) folia paroszczelna. Zgodnie z radami Zbycha i innych, dam na to jeszcze parę cm wełny od spodu (eliminacja mostków cieplnych, jakimi do pewnego stopnia są krokwie) i dopiero potem płyty g-k, już bez dodatkowej folii paroszczelnej.

----------


## Lord Vader

Do Tomasz M.
powiedz mi ilo centymetrową szczelinę zostawiłeś.
Lord Vader

----------

> Niechmi ktoś doradzi czy muszę zostawić wolną przestrzeń między dachem(blachodachówka + papa+deski 2.5)a wełną, którą chcę ocieplić poddasze i czy muszę kłaść folię paroizolacyjną
> Lord Vader


Między dwskowaniem a wełną ja ułożyłem wiatroizolację Corotop, natomiast o wewnątrz, między wełną a GK ułożyłem paroizolację Reflex z folią aluminiową.
Wolną przestrzeń też zostawiłem ponieważ uważam, że potrzebna jest możliwość przewietrzania w przypadku gdy dostanie się tam wilgoć).Szczelinę uzyskałem przez zastosowanie (tak jak Zbych)pasków sryropianowych, a brakujące centymetry (ponieważ krokwie były za wąskie) przez nabicie na nie desek.

----------

> Napisał Lord Vader
> 
> Niechmi ktoś doradzi czy muszę zostawić wolną przestrzeń między dachem(blachodachówka + papa+deski 2.5)a wełną, którą chcę ocieplić poddasze i czy muszę kłaść folię paroizolacyjną
> Lord Vader
> 
> 
> Między dwskowaniem a wełną ja ułożyłem wiatroizolację Corotop, natomiast o wewnątrz, między wełną a GK ułożyłem paroizolację Reflex z folią aluminiową.
> Wolną przestrzeń też zostawiłem ponieważ uważam, że potrzebna jest możliwość przewietrzania w przypadku gdy dostanie się tam wilgoć).Szczelinę uzyskałem przez zastosowanie (tak jak Zbych)pasków sryropianowych, a brakujące centymetry (ponieważ krokwie były za wąskie) przez nabicie na nie desek.


To był Deha

----------


## Tomasz M.

Lord, 
Moja szczelina pod deskami to jakieś 3 cm.  Ponieważ dach mam połamany, fachmani mówią, że przy układaniu dachówki muszę w paru miejscach wywiercić otwory 2-3 cm  w deskach i papie (schowają się pod dachówką), coby powietrze mogło odpływać ze "szczytów" dachu - inaczej wietrzenie wełny nie będzie dobrze działać.

----------


## ppp.j

Gdzie w Warszawie kierunek na Radzymin najlepiej kupić filc mineralny. Już prawie się zdecydowałem na URSA SF40. Na stronie firmy nie ma adresów sklepów a gdy dzwoniłem do przedstawicieli to jeden podawał mi telefony nieistniejących firm a drugi kazał dzwonić za ˝ godz. a potem miał wyłączony telefon. Boją się klientów czy strajkują?  :Evil:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Gdzie w Warszawie kierunek na Radzymin najlepiej kupić filc mineralny. Już prawie się zdecydowałem na URSA SF40. Na stronie firmy nie ma adresów sklepów a gdy dzwoniłem do przedstawicieli to jeden podawał mi telefony nieistniejących firm a drugi kazał dzwonić za ˝ godz. a potem miał wyłączony telefon. Boją się klientów czy strajkują?


Ja kupowałem w swoim składzie budowlanym na Białołęce (MINOX, ul. Echa Leśne 58, tel. 614-43-55. Do Radzymina mają blisko. Dostałem tam dobry rabat (30 % od cennika Ursy   :big grin:  ). Kupiłem DF 35. Przemyśl sprawę może warto zamiast SF 40 kupić właśnie DF 35. Ma dużo lepsze parametry, jest sprężysta i dobrze się układa.

----------


## ppp.j

*_ZBYCH_* dziękuję. W przyszłym tygodniu jadę zrobić rekonesans i jeśli dadzą taki rabat to zdecyduje się na DF35

----------


## AnetaS

Mam pytanie na które trudno mi znaleźć odpowiedź. 
Jak powinno być prawidłowo wykonane ocieplenie poddasza użytkowego? 
W szczególności chodzi mi o ocieplenie przy ścianach szczytowych. Ściany wybudowane są z bloczków keramzytobetonowych grubość 24 cm, do tego od zewnątrz ma być ocieplenie 12 cm styropianu. Dach pokryty jest blachodachówką. 
I tu jest problem. 
Jedni mówią tak: od wewnątrz wełna mineralna, następnie ściana i na zewnątrz styropian, 
a drudzy tak: ściąć ściany szczytowe tworząc wolną przestrzeń pomiędzy murem a pokryciem dachu następnie w tej przestrzeni ułożyć wełnę mineralną i połączyć ją ze styropianem będącym warstwą ocieplenia ścian zewnętrznych.
No i kogo tu słuchać. Chyba tych drugich. W tym wariancie nie tworzą się mostki cieplne. 
A jak to jest u Was?

----------


## am00

Mam tak jak mówią jedni. Nawet nie pomyślałem, że w tym miejscu mam mały mostek termiczny. Myślę, że rozwiązanie 1 jest do przyjęcia przy ścianach z "ciepłych" materiałów (keramzyt, beton komórkowy). Większy problem byłby przy "zimnych" ścianach (silka, kamień, cegła). Wtedy  rozwiązanie 2.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Mam pytanie na które trudno mi znaleźć odpowiedź. 
> Jak powinno być prawidłowo wykonane ocieplenie poddasza użytkowego? 
> W szczególności chodzi mi o ocieplenie przy ścianach szczytowych. Ściany wybudowane są z bloczków keramzytobetonowych grubość 24 cm, do tego od zewnątrz ma być ocieplenie 12 cm styropianu. Dach pokryty jest blachodachówką. 
> I tu jest problem. 
> Jedni mówią tak: od wewnątrz wełna mineralna, następnie ściana i na zewnątrz styropian, 
> a drudzy tak: ściąć ściany szczytowe tworząc wolną przestrzeń pomiędzy murem a pokryciem dachu następnie w tej przestrzeni ułożyć wełnę mineralną i połączyć ją ze styropianem będącym warstwą ocieplenia ścian zewnętrznych.
> No i kogo tu słuchać. Chyba tych drugich. W tym wariancie nie tworzą się mostki cieplne. 
> A jak to jest u Was?


Dla mnie rozwiazanie drugie jest poprawne. Trzeba tylko pamietać, aby zostawić szczelinę w styropianie na styku z dachem (dla wentylacji).

----------


## Kon111

Przeczytałem wszystkie posty w tym wątku i niestety nie znalazłem rozwiązania mojego problemu, więc pozwolę sobie go wyartykułować:
Czy układając wełnę na poddaszu wystarczy ułożyć ją tylko na skosach do wysokości sufitu i bezpośrednio nad sufitem, czy może poziomą warstwę dać wyżej, albo wręcz dojść wełną po skosach aż do kalenicy. Jeden z wykonawców zasugerował mi nawet rozwiązanie "dwa w jednym" czyli wełna nad sufitem i jednocześnie skosami aż do kalenicy. W pierwszej chwili pomysł wydał mi się bezsensowny, ale potem zacząłem się zastanawiać. Wykonawca argumentował swoje rozwiązanie tym, że gdy dam wełnę aż do kalenicy nie pojawi mi się na "stryszku" nad poddaszem efekt skroplenia pary wodnej przy gwałtownych skokach temperatury, a wełna bezpośrednio nad sufitem uniemożliwi gromadzenie się ciepła pod samą kalenicą.
CO WY NATO (szczególnie ZBYCH)???

----------


## am00

Wszystkie 3 rozwiązania wydają sie poprawne. 
1. kończymy ocieplanie na suficie
2. ocieplamy połacie dachu aż po kalenicę
3. 1+2
Ze względów ekonomicznych wybrałem rozwiązanie 1, tj. nie ocieplam "stryszku" pod kalenicę i doszukałem się kilku wątpliwych zalet. 

Zauważ, że 3 możesz zrealizować później zarówno w przypadku 1 jak i 2. Ze względu na mniejszą kubaturę do ogrzania i akustykę lepsze jest rozwiązanie 1. Przy rozwiązaniu 2 trzeba dać droższy wyłaz dachowy i wychodzi troszkę więcej wełny. Przy rozwiązaniu 1 jest problem z ociepleniem wejścia na "stryszek".

Jeśli "stryszek" nie jest wykorzystywany to moim zdaniem lepiej pozostawić go nieocieplonym i dobrze przewietrzanym. Można np. wyprowadzić tam dodatkowe przewody wentylacyjne lub odpowietrzenie kanalizacji. Jeśli jest wykorzystywany chociażby w postaci umieszczenia tam rekuperatora czy przewodów dgp to rozwiązanie 1 lub 3 jest zasadne.

----------


## Patos

Nie bardzo wiem jak przedłużyć ściankę kolankową aby doszła do skosu, bo jest tam uskok o murłatę jak to powinno być dobrze wykonane?Gdybym na ściane kładł GK nie było by problemu , ale ściana kolankowa ma być tynkowana.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Przeczytałem wszystkie posty w tym wątku i niestety nie znalazłem rozwiązania mojego problemu, więc pozwolę sobie go wyartykułować:
> Czy układając wełnę na poddaszu wystarczy ułożyć ją tylko na skosach do wysokości sufitu i bezpośrednio nad sufitem, czy może poziomą warstwę dać wyżej, albo wręcz dojść wełną po skosach aż do kalenicy. Jeden z wykonawców zasugerował mi nawet rozwiązanie "dwa w jednym" czyli wełna nad sufitem i jednocześnie skosami aż do kalenicy. W pierwszej chwili pomysł wydał mi się bezsensowny, ale potem zacząłem się zastanawiać. Wykonawca argumentował swoje rozwiązanie tym, że gdy dam wełnę aż do kalenicy nie pojawi mi się na "stryszku" nad poddaszem efekt skroplenia pary wodnej przy gwałtownych skokach temperatury, a wełna bezpośrednio nad sufitem uniemożliwi gromadzenie się ciepła pod samą kalenicą.
> CO WY NATO (szczególnie ZBYCH)???


Szczególnie ZBYCH...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
To co robię u siebie niekoniecznie jest wzorcem do naśladowania  :Wink2:   :Lol: . U siebie robię to, co uważam za słuszne i na moje możliwości czasowo/finansowe   :big grin: . Z wykształcenia jestem elektronikiem, a nie budowlańcem, wiec miejcie to na uwadze Drodzy Forumowicze   :big grin: .

U siebie mam ocieplenie na skosach i nad sufitem, ale wynika to tylko z warunków w jakich układałem wełnę (grudzień i -15 stopni   :Confused:  ) Mam jeszcze wełnę i w przypływie chęci ułożę ją na skosach strychu, aż do kalenicy, ale jak napisał *am00*, to można zrobić zawsze (ale nie sądzę, aby komuś się później chciało   :Wink2:   :Lol:  ). 
Na pewno warto ocieplić sufit, nawet jeśli zdecydujemy się ocieplać skosy aż do kalenicy. Po co ciepło ma uciekać na nie użytkowy strych. 
Natomiast nie zgadzam się z *am00* odnośnie wyprowadzenia odpowietrzenia kanalizacji na strych. Po prostu tam się nie da wejść (taki będzie smród) - szczególnie latem. Na strych można co najwyżej wyprowadzić kanalizację i zakończyć ja zaworem napowietrzającym, który zabezpiecza przed wydostawaniem się smrodu z kanalizacji.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Nie bardzo wiem jak przedłużyć ściankę kolankową aby doszła do skosu, bo jest tam uskok o murłatę jak to powinno być dobrze wykonane?Gdybym na ściane kładł GK nie było by problemu , ale ściana kolankowa ma być tynkowana.


U mnie murłata została obudowana bloczkami z betonu komórkowego. Pamiętaj, że ścianka kolankowa nie powinna dochodzić do dachu. Musi zostać przerwa na wełnę, która wychodzi na zewnątrz opasając murłatę.

----------


## am00

_ZBYCH_ masz rację miałem na myśli napowietrzenie, a nie odpowietrzenie.  :oops:

----------


## Patos

_ZBYCH_
Wiedziałem że właśnie Ty doradzisz  :big tongue:  , bo w końcu nie od parady masz status" najleprzego doradcy na forum"  :big tongue:  Mam jeszcze pytanie czy pod BK jest izolacja?
 PS   Sam _ZBYCH_ Mi doradził, to chyba prezent z okazji imienin  :big tongue:  WIELKIE DZIĘKI!!! i proszę o więcej.

----------


## wowo

ja mam u siebie 15cm + 5 cm razem 20. wydaje mi się że wystarczająco.

----------


## rafallogi

Fajny temacik- czyta się z przyjemnością, bo konkretów dużo a i wizualizacja w postaci fotek elegancka, a wszystko dzięki (musicie przyznać mi rację) ZBYCHOWI. Może ZBYCHU czas zmienić fach  :Wink2:  
Temat był mi bardzo pomocny przy wyborze wełny i planowaniu samego układania. Szkoda jedynie, że większość tak mało uwagi przywiązuje do parametrów wełny a dużo... jedynie do jej grubości. Polecam URSA DF 35.
DF40 trzeba dać grubiej o 2 cm.
Nie sprzedaję wełny-taką jedynie kupiłem.

----------


## ppp.j

Mam dach odeskowany i oczywiście między kolankową i murłatą a deskowaniem jest pozostawiona szpara na wentylację ponad watą mineralną. Mam pytanie jak zabezpieczyć przestrzeń nad watą by nieproszeni goście np. szerszenie lub myszki nie zechciały wybrać sobie tego miejsca na gniazdo (przecież to mój dom i zapraszam tylko tego kogo chcę). Wiem że po drugiej stronie muru będzie podbitka na krokwiach ale nieszczelna by była możliwość dobrej wentylacji i nie wzdłuż całego okapu bo tam gdzie jest zadaszony taras podbitki nie będzie. Myślałem o jakiejś siatce tylko jakiej i jak najlepiej ją przymocować? Czy ktoś z Was rozpracował ten temat?

----------


## ppp.j

Podciągam temat bo widzę że niewiele osób nurtuje ten problem.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Mam dach odeskowany i oczywiście między kolankową i murłatą a deskowaniem jest pozostawiona szpara na wentylację ponad watą mineralną. Mam pytanie jak zabezpieczyć przestrzeń nad watą by nieproszeni goście np. szerszenie lub myszki nie zechciały wybrać sobie tego miejsca na gniazdo (przecież to mój dom i zapraszam tylko tego kogo chcę). Wiem że po drugiej stronie muru będzie podbitka na krokwiach ale nieszczelna by była możliwość dobrej wentylacji i nie wzdłuż całego okapu bo tam gdzie jest zadaszony taras podbitki nie będzie. Myślałem o jakiejś siatce tylko jakiej i jak najlepiej ją przymocować? Czy ktoś z Was rozpracował ten temat?


 Sprawę rozwiązuje siatka elewacyjna (taka do zbrojenia tynku na elewacji) i zszywacz   :big grin:

----------


## ppp.j

> Sprawę rozwiązuje siatka elewacyjna (taka do zbrojenia tynku na elewacji) i zszywacz


Zbych jesteś wielki.  :Lol:  Widzę że najtrudniej wpaść na proste rozwiązania. Dziękuję.

----------


## rafallogi

ZBYCH- nie do końca zrozumiałem Twoje rozwiązanie mocowania wełny i paroizolacji przy ścianach szczytowych. Czy mógłbyś wrzucić jeszcze parę zdań?.
Dzięki.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> ZBYCH- nie do końca zrozumiałem Twoje rozwiązanie mocowania wełny i paroizolacji przy ścianach szczytowych. Czy mógłbyś wrzucić jeszcze parę zdań?.
> Dzięki.


Po włożeniu wełny między krokwię, a ścianę mocowałem ją sznurkiem, przybijając go zszywkami do krokwi i ściany (mam ściany z betonu komórkowego, więc zszywki nieźle się trzymają   :big grin: )
Paroizolacja również jest przybita do ścian zszywkami, a następnie zakład folii przyklejony jest do ściany specjalnym klejem. 
Jak masz jakieś pytania, to wal śmiało   :big grin: .

----------


## kolia

> Może ktoś o tym wspominał, nie trafiłem.
> Uwaga dotyczy dachów kopertowych i pochodnych.
> Pamiętajcie o początku i końcu dylatacji między deskowaniem a wełną.
> Trzeba udrożnić przepływ powietrza.
> Czyli przestrzenie kończące się kalenicą muszą mieć szczelinę w deskowaniu tuż pod łatą kalenicową, natomiast 
> w skosach, tzn. tam gdzie krokwie nie kończąsię na kalenicy należy wywiercić otwory poprzeczne w krokwiach
>  tuż pod deskowaniem tak, by powierze z przestrzeni skosów 
> meandrami wydostało się pod kalenicę.


Czy ta szczelina nie musi być w dachu dwuspadowym? Nawet ostanio sprawdzałam i wiem, że nie mam to w końcu jak powinna być czy nie?

----------


## ppp.j

> Czy ta szczelina nie musi być w dachu dwuspadowym? Nawet ostanio sprawdzałam i wiem, że nie mam to w końcu jak powinna być czy nie?


W dach każdego typu musi być możliwość przepływu powietrza by umożliwić odbiór ewentualnej wilgoci i poprawić właściwości izolacji termicznej wełny.

----------


## kolia

A jeśli skończe ocieplenie na suficie, to czy nadal muszę mieć szczelinę w kalenicy?

----------


## ppp.j

Tak, bo powietrze, które wejdzie przy ścianie kolankowej musi jakoś wyjść. 
A jak masz zamiar odizolować termicznie sufit od otoczenia?

----------


## kolia

Czyli teraz należałoby wyciąć kawałek desek, pewnie nie da się tego zrobić bez przecięcia papy czyli trzeba będzie jeszcze wymienić kawałek papy na górze, bo rozumiem ze przerwa my być tylko w dechach.

A izolować zamierzam wełną

----------


## ppp.j

Pewnie trochę się nie zrozumieliśmy. Napisałeś:



> A jeśli skończe ocieplenie na suficie, to czy nadal muszę mieć szczelinę w kalenicy?


Zrozumiałem, że izolujesz tylko skosy. Jeżeli na suficie kładziesz też wełnę to wszystko OK. Rozumiem, że papa jest pokryciem wstępnego krycia i na to będzie blacha lub dachówka. Wtedy w papie robisz rozszczelnienia pod gąsiorem i tamtędy ciepłe powietrze wychodzi na zewnątrz wraz z ewentualna wilgocią.

----------


## kolia

tak na papie docelowo ma być dachówka, juz nie zdążylismy jej położyć przed zimą, czyli reasumując należy zrobić dziurę w dechach i papie przy kładzeniu dachówki

----------


## ppp.j

> tak na papie docelowo ma być dachówka, juz nie zdążylismy jej położyć przed zimą, czyli reasumując należy zrobić dziurę w dechach i papie przy kładzeniu dachówki


To zależy, jakiego typu masz dach. Jeżeli jest to kopertowy to rozszczelniasz w najwyższym miejscu w kalenicy, natomiast jeżeli jest to dwuspadowy to możesz w kalenicy pod gąsiorem albo w ścianach szczytowych robisz otwory zabezpieczone siatką przeciw owadom i kratką wentylacyjną. Otwory te musza znajdować się na obu ścianach i być powyżej ocieplonego sufitu. Jest to pozornie nielogiczne działanie, bo z jednej strony walczysz o szczelność pokrycia a potem robisz dziury. Jednak to rozszczelnienie jest w miejscu gdzie woda opadowa nie wnika pod pokrycie a daje możliwość swobodnego przepływu powietrza i ewentualne osuszanie wełny. Dech nie trzeba wiercić. Na ogół w kalenicy nie schodzą się szczelnie. Wystarczy przeciąć papę.

----------


## kolia

Mam dwuspadowy dach i jak na niego ostatnio patrzyłam od spodu to wygląda jakby dokładnie dochodziły deski do belki na środku, no chyba  że z bliska jednak jakaś szpara jest

----------


## ppp.j

To rób dziury w szczytach.

----------


## DaroR

Witam wszystkich
Przeczytalem wszystkie posty co sa w tym temacie i jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem. Zwlaszcza profesjonalizm Zbycha i szeroka wiedza jest godna podziwu. Moi drodzy zawarliscie tyle cennych informacji na temat ocieplania poddasza ze trudno mi wybrac alternatywe dla mnie  :smile: 
Reasumujac co byscie polecili, jaka wełne, o jakiej szerokości, czy w dwóch "płatach" ukladane na zakład?? o jakich parametrach wełna? i przy zachowaniu jakich walorow technicznych?, w mojej sytuacji:
Dach kopertowy 4 spadowy, deskowany,papa, pokryty dachowka cementowa. Szerokość krokwi 17cm
Co byście zrobili na moim miejscu krok po kroku. Niestety nie jestem budowlancem i wszystkie wsklazowki bylyby mile wskazane. Najbardziej zalezy mi jaka welne zastosowac, aby miec pewnosc ze jest dobrze ocieplone, no i jakiej grubosci.
Mam juz wykonane tynki, jak wywijac folie na sciane szczytowa gdy jest ona juz otynkowana, czy przycinac ja przy samym profilu do mocowania plyty G-K?
pozdrawiam i dziekuje za odpowiedź wszystkim
Daro

----------


## DaroR

sorry, powinienem powiedziec chyba o ukladaniu welny na "mijanke" a nie na "zakład" tak to sie chyba mowi  :smile:

----------

> Napisał krzyszt17
> 
> ZBYCHu, a czy masz jakąś propozycję dla osób, które nie mają pełnego deskowania? Chodzi oczywiście o to czym zastąpić sznurki, czy drut?
> Pozdrawiam Krzysztof
> 
> 
> Skoro nie mają pełnego deskowania, to mają folię wstępnego krycia. 
> Jeśli folia jest wysoko paroprzepuszczalna, to nie ma problemu, bo nie potrzeba pozostawiać pustki powietrznej, tylko wełnę układamy do folii i od spodu sznurkujemy. 
> Jeśli zastosowana folia jest niskiej paroprzepuszczalności, trzeba zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną i tu proponuję zastosować taki układ, jak przy pełnym deskowaniu.


A ile gramów pary wodnej /m2 na dobę będzie miała folia o wysokiej paroprzepuszczalności? Moja folia wstępnego krycia ma 1400 gramów. Teraz się zastanawiam czy gnać do kolegi stolarza po ścinki czy pakować wełnę mineralną na styk z folią.

chrom`ek

----------


## kammaje

dużo się tu pisze o grubości izolacji, ale wiadomo, że opór cieplny materiałó jest różny. Zatem żeby nie przeginać, to jaki powinien być zdroworozsądkowy opór cieplny?? Bo nie wiem czy brać droszą wełnę URSA ale i lepszą czy gorszego w parametrach Isovera (ale i tańszego)??

I czy krokwie są napradę zimne przez płytę GK i czy napradę należy je izolować poprzecznie??

----------


## ppp.j

> dużo się tu pisze o grubości izolacji, ale wiadomo, że opór cieplny materiałó jest różny. Zatem żeby nie przeginać, to jaki powinien być zdroworozsądkowy opór cieplny?? Bo nie wiem czy brać droszą wełnę URSA ale i lepszą czy gorszego w parametrach Isovera (ale i tańszego)??


Wszystko zależy od zasobności Twojego portfela w chwili obecnej. Jeżeli teraz jesteś w stanie wyłożyć trochę więcej kasy to w przyszłości będziesz odcinał z tego kupony. Do tej pory buduje się domy nie ocieplając dachu tylko, że wtedy poddasze można używać latem i to też cierpiąc potworne upały. Sam przecież w drugiej części pytania zastanawiasz się czy dawać ocieplenie w poprzek a więc dopuszczasz płynną grubość izolacji. Jedna tylko sugestia, jeżeli ocieplasz to grubością docelową lub wcale nie wykańczaj, bo przeróbka jest bardzo kłopotliwa.



> I czy krokwie są napradę zimne przez płytę GK i czy napradę należy je izolować poprzecznie??


Tu nie chodzi o wyczuwanie zimnych krokwi tylko o ilość ciepła, jaka Ci przez te mostki ucieknie z poddasza a co za tym idzie ile więcej ciepła będziesz musiał jakoś wyprodukować by uzyskać ten sam efekt cieplny. Po prostu porównaj współczynniki przenikania ciepła dla drewna i wełny mineralnej i pomnóż przez powierzchnię.

----------


## kammaje

> Napisał kammaje
> 
> dużo się tu pisze o grubości izolacji, ale wiadomo, że opór cieplny materiałó jest różny. Zatem żeby nie przeginać, to jaki powinien być zdroworozsądkowy opór cieplny?? Bo nie wiem czy brać droszą wełnę URSA ale i lepszą czy gorszego w parametrach Isovera (ale i tańszego)??
> 
> 
> Wszystko zależy od zasobności Twojego portfela w chwili obecnej. Jeżeli teraz jesteś w stanie wyłożyć trochę więcej kasy to w przyszłości będziesz odcinał z tego kupony.


nigdy nie jest tak, żeby zejść do zera, a i do tysiąca nie będzie łatwo. W każdym razie doczytałem, że zalecane jest Rd>6 dla dachu,




> Napisał kammaje
> 
> I czy krokwie są napradę zimne przez płytę GK i czy napradę należy je izolować poprzecznie??
> 
> 
> Tu nie chodzi o wyczuwanie zimnych krokwi tylko o ilość ciepła, jaka Ci przez te mostki ucieknie z poddasza


Może i nie o to chodzi, ale ja się pytam - czy przez GK krokwie są zimne. Precyzując - czy w miejscu krokwi GK jest zimniejsza niż pod izolacją.

I jeszcze jedno pytanie - czy paroizolację daje się pod cały dach czy nie. Wczoraj dostałem odpowiedź od jednego z konsultantów technicznych czołowej firmy z branży, który stwierdził że tylko tam gdzie jest WC i/lub łazienka, ale nie w pokojach.

----------


## asiula77

Witam,
zastanawiamy się właśnie nad zakupem wełny mineralnej do ocieplenia poddasza. Zdecydowaliśmy się na Isover Uni-Mata. Ocieplić chcemy połacie do kalenicy oraz strop nad poddaszem użytkowym. Przy okazji rozmowy z moim nowym wkonawcą na temat ilości zamawianej wełny, ujawniła nam się różnica zdań na temat sposobu ocieplenia poddasza. Po lekturze forum Muratora byłam przekonana, że aby poddasze było prawidłowo ocieplone, należy zrobić to w dwóch warstwach: pomiędzy i na krokwie (chcieliśmy dać 15 cm między krokwie i 5 cm na krokwie). Mój wykonawca twierdzi, że nigdy się z takim sposobem nie spotkał, zawsze ociepla tylko pomiędzy krokwiami. Nie trafiały argumenty o mostkach termicznych, którymi są krokwie. Pytał mnie, w jaki niby sposób ma mocować tę drugą warstwę wełny.
I dlatego proszę o pomoc. Czy moglibyście dokładnie opisać w jaki sposób mocowany jest ruszt do ułożenia tej drugiej warstwy wełny? A jeszcze lepiej gdyby ktoś miał zdjęcia z wykonywania ocieplenia. Bo jak mu tego nie opiszę albo nie pokażę to chyba będę musiala poszukać kogoś innego. A teraz tak trudno o dobrą ekipę!  :Roll:   Jednocześnie chciałbym zaznaczyć, że pozostałe prace ekipa wykonuje bardzo dobrze i nie wykluczone, że jeśli będą wiedzieć jak i dlaczego to mi to dobrze zrobią.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kammaje

skoro tego nigdy nie robił, to może należy zastanowić się nad tym czy go brać??






szczegóły masz tu : http://www.e-dach.pl/1328_6393.htm

----------


## asiula77

*kammaje* - bardzo dziękuję  :big grin:   Juz sobie wszystko wydrukowałam i w poniedziałek będzie gorąca dyskusja   :cool:

----------


## ppp.j

> *kammaje* - bardzo dziękuję   Juz sobie wszystko wydrukowałam i w poniedziałek będzie gorąca dyskusja


Sugerowałbym by dyskusja ograniczyła się do podziękowania specjaliście i zasugerowania mu by uczył się fachu gdzie indziej, chyba że Ci za praktykę zapłaci. Ocieplanie na stelażu podwieszanym jest tak typowe i jest to taka podstawa w ocieplaniu jak nauka pierwszych liter w czytaniu.

----------


## Piotr Myszk

Mam pytanko do Pana Zbycha,a wlasciwie to kilka pytan:kiedy i gdzie stosujemy folie paroprzepuszczalna a kiedy paroizolacyjna.Pytanie nastepne:wlasnie w ta srode lece do Polski i biore sie za docieplanie poddasza mam dachowke betonowa nelskampa pelne deskowanie i pape,docieplenie zrobie tym samym stylem z paskami styropianowymi za pomysl klaniam sie nisko i dzieki,natomiast pytanie brzmi czy jak docieple dach do samej kalenicy dwuwarstwowo a nastepnie obnize sufit do kleszczy bo by bylo za wysoko i zle by wygladalo to czy sufit wystarczy jak dam 15 welne i na to plyty kart gips?czy musze tez folie dawac i jaka?pozdrawiam i prosze o porade

----------


## redrum

Witam.
Prośba o pomoc i wskazówki odnośnie montażu profili(stelaży) pod regipsy przy belkach koszowych .Przy normalnym skosie o jednakowej płaszczyźnie- zrobione zresztą opisów jest sporo.Ale jak przy zejściu się dwóch skosów przy koszu? Może ktoś to ćwiczył albo wie co jak.
pozdr ol

----------


## pjotr

> Witam.
> Prośba o pomoc i wskazówki odnośnie montażu profili(stelaży) pod regipsy przy belkach koszowych .Przy normalnym skosie o jednakowej płaszczyźnie- zrobione zresztą opisów jest sporo.Ale jak przy zejściu się dwóch skosów przy koszu? Może ktoś to ćwiczył albo wie co jak.
> pozdr ol


Mam podobne wątpliwości tyle że dotyczace łączenia profili stelażu metalowego na krokwiach narożnych w dachu kopertowym. Może ktoś wie jak to prosto i skutecznie wykonać? Właśnie takie coś.

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Błagam pokażcie więcej zdjęć bo już niedługo będę z mężem ocieplać poddasze. Nie ma jak bodźce wzrokowe   :big grin:  mamy nadzieję, że zbyt wiele błędów nie popełnimy.

pozdrawiam

----------


## askala

a ja mam pytanie w spraie połączenia skosu z sufitem
ponizej przekrój pokoju



chodzi o ten obszar w kółku, czy profl głowny ze skosu i z sufitu ma sie tu stykac czy ma byz jaka przerwa, czy płyty w tym miejcu maja sie stykac rantami, czy raczej jedna zachodzic na drugą ?

czy na ścianie tej na rysunku w przekroju tej niskiej daje sie profil przyścienny równolegle do profili głównych?

czy płyty przykreca sie do profili przyściennych tych prostopadłych do profili głównych ?

czy takie wieszaki do krokwi mocuje sie na dwa wkęty czy wystarczy ?





wiem ze na czesc tych pytan byla juz dana odpowiedz, ale nie moge ich znaleźć a pamięc zawodna  :sad:

----------


## ppp.j

-Jeżeli czarna górna kreska reprezentuje jętkę to możesz zrobić tak jak narysowałeś czyli podwieszając na wieszakach płytę GK lub też przymocować bezpośrednio do jętek płytę OSB 10mm i na niej sukcesywnie w trakcie mocowania układać wełnę tyle co na skosach. Łączenie skosu i sufitu można zrobić na styk lub lepiej na zakładkę (by ewentualne zbicie się wełny nie odsłoniło przerwy). Szpara wentylacyjna tylko nad wełną. 
-W zasadzie profil naścienny służy do mocowania stelaży ale jest to profil który najłatwiej przyginać więc jak bardzo chcesz mocować do kolankowej to można i tak, ale jest to miejsce niewygodne do pracy.
-Jak wyżej
-Wieszaki najlepiej jest mocować dwoma wkrętami w otworkach przy wycięciach w kształcie omegi. Daje to stabilne mocowanie wieszaka. Po przygięciu wkręty wystają za wygięte wąsy. Po ułożeniu wełny i przykręceniu profilu do wieszaka wkrętami  pchełkami samogwintującymi, wąsy odginaj na zewnątrz tak by nie wystawały za stelaż. Do tych prac właściwie nieodzowna jest wkrętarka akumulatorowa (wydatek zwróci się z nawiązką) z dobrym twardym grotem krzyżowym (trzeba kupić w sklepie z narzędziami) i czarne wkręty z krzyżykiem. 
-Czy wystarczą dwa wkręty? Na wieszaki działają niewielkie siły więc nie ma obawy. Ważne by wieszaki mogły się wyginać i niwelować pracę więźby.

----------


## askala

dzieki za odpowiedz

-z tego co pamietam z forum to na polaczeniu skosu z sufitem lepiej dac dluzsza ta plyte ze skosu na zaklad

-czyli do profili przyściennych nie przykreca sie płyt gipsowych ?

- czy łącząc profil główny łącznikiem wzdłużnym abu uzyskac długość 4,5 m nalezy profil skręcić wkrętami z tym łącznikiem

co do montazu płyt to na skosach montuje sie je prostopadle do profili
a na suficie równolegle do profili

wiec u mnie wychodzi tak widok z dołu (leżąć na podłodze  i patrząc w góre  :smile:  )



więc bardziej racjonalen wydaje mi sie takie rozwiązania





czy jest ono do przyjęcia ?

----------


## redrum

@ppp.j  a jak w koszu z belka koszową - jak wykonać stelaż?



pozdr ol

----------


## ppp.j

-Jak w każdej sytuacji należy jak najmniej komplikować sobie życie. Przecież skos nie mysi dokładnie odwzorowywać kształtu więźby. Jeżeli mamy jakieś zawijasy to można nadbić jakąś belkę, deskę czy inny uchwyt by wyprowadzić zawijasy na prostą i przykręcić na wieszakach trójkąt z GK. Miejsca łączenie fazować i dając wzmocnienie z taśmy do łączeń kartonówki zaszpachlować.
-Co do przykręcania GK do listwy przyściennej. Płyta GK jest mocowana do więźby która jest konstrukcją ruchomą i może być mocowana do ścian nieruchomych (nie licząc tąpnięć oczywiście). Sama GK jest konstrukcją sztywną i ruchy więźby są niwelowane przez elastyczne wieszaki. Tak więc przymocowanie GK na sztywno do ściany jeśli jest taka potrzeba niczemu nie grozi ale przykręcenie na sztywno GK do więźby będzie owocowało pęknięciami płyty GK podczas ruchu więźby. Są to ogólne założenia co do szczegółów to musicie rozwiązywać je sami bo przecież każdy dom jest inny i w tym jest ich urok.
-Co do układania GK. Producenci deklarują że większą sztywność mają płyty wzdłuż swojego większego wymiaru. Dlatego też sugerowane jest kładzenie płyt "pionowo". Znów bez przesady, jeżeli wygodniej jest położyć inaczej to też można a jak zachodzą obawy o sztywność to można zmniejszyć odległość między profilami, a na suficie można dać cienką OSB. Ja tak zrobiłem bo na sufit tylko z żoną miałem trudności podnieść płyty GK w całości.

----------


## DaroR

ja juz ocieplanie poddasza mam za soba.
Trwalo to 2,5 tygodnia, bylo ciezko ale jakos ze szwagrem dalismy sobie rade.
Mimo doswiadczenia w wykonczeniowce mojego szwagra, wielki ukłon dla ZBYCH-a, dzieki ktoremu wykorzystalismy patent z "paskami styropianu" dla szczeliny wentylacyjnej.
Miales racje Zbychu, ze lepiej jest samemu ocieplac, robi sie to bardziej doklsadnie niz coniektorzy "wykonawcy amatorzy", ktorzy licza tylko na szybkie odwalenie roboty i zainkasowanie horendalnej kwoty. 

Aha, jeszcze jedno. Jak nie macie wykonawcy do ocieplenia poddasza, lub kogos szukacie, to polecam mojego szwagra. Moge zagwarantowac ze wszystko wykona tak samo jak u mnie, czyli solidnie. Obecnie ma wiele zlecen, ale jak cos to trzeba dzwonic i sie umawiac. Na priv wysylam telefon

W zalaczeniu fotki z ocieplenia (jak mi sie uda je wstawic)
Jesli ktos ma pytania to chetnie odpowiem i podziele sie swoim doswiadczeniem 
DaroR

----------


## mayland

Ja właśnie ocieplam  :Lol:   Jak mąż znajdzie czas to mi pomoże. Póki co sama walczę z wełną  :Lol:   Jeszcze mnie mnie zżarła  :Wink2:   :Lol:   Fotki będą później  :Wink2:   Wybrałam metodę ZBYCHA  :Lol:

----------


## DaroR

hmm, no prosze, kobieta i tak ciezko pracuje. Jestem pelen podziwu

----------


## mayland

> hmm, no prosze, kobieta i tak ciezko pracuje. Jestem pelen podziwu


Dziękuję  :Lol:  
Nie boję się pracy. Jeżeli tylko mogę coś zrobić to to robię. Determinacja i cel i pomagają w tym. Wiele jednak czynności jest poza moim zasięgiem bo nie mam na tyle siły. A i pracy na wysokości też unikam bo... się boję  :Lol:  
Najbardziej ubolewam, że... nie nauczyłam się murować  :Lol:   Choć tynki strukturalne sama robię  :Wink2:

----------


## DaroR

Najbardziej ubolewam, że... nie nauczyłam się murować  Choć tynki strukturalne sama robię 

Ale wszystko przed Toba,  :smile:

----------


## mario_pa

Zaproponowali mi położenie folii paraizolacyjnej pomiędzy górną (15cm) i dolną (10 cm) warstwę wełny. Widzę, że jest to rozwiązanie akceptowane.

Ale powiedzcie co daje ta folia, bo w pierwszej chwili pomyślałem że to lipa i duży błąd.

A tak przy okazji, pół roku temu analizowałem wełnę pod kątem ceny za 1 Rd. Poniżej krótkie zestawienie:
1) Polega na tym, że wziąłem pod uwagę grubość warstwy w połączeniu z oporem cieplnym jaki stawia. 
2) Okazuje się że ... biorąc dwa różne materiały tego samego vendora, o różnych współczynnikach przenikania ciepła - i dopasowując grubość do określonego oporu cieplnego np. Rd= 6 wychodzi że łączny koszt materiału, przy takim samym Rd jest więszy np. ok. 2000. 
3) Przykład Lepiej dać np. 15+10 materiału isomata zamiast 15+5 supermata jest ten sam opór cieplny, oczywiście więźba też ma swoje ograniczenia zostaje 2 tysie na datki dla o.r. 
4) A tym arkuszem można się pobawić i sprawdzić za jaką kaskę jaki opór ciepny można uzyskać. Powyżej Rd= 6 dom energooszczędny, pow. 7 to już w ogóle bez palenia się obędzie np. isomata 15+10. 
5) Jeszcze tylko rockwool, ursa i idziemy z komputerem na zakupy, dowiadujemy się jaki upust, wybieramy pożądaną wartość, przeliczamy na koszt 1 jednostki i bierzemy.
6) NIe analizowałem innych aspektów tylko Rd. 
Plik z analizą

A tak naprawdę to powiedzcie o co chodzi z tą folią paraizolacyjną?.

----------


## DaroR

> Zaproponowali mi położenie folii paraizolacyjnej pomiędzy górną (15cm) i dolną (10 cm) warstwę wełny. Widzę, że jest to rozwiązanie akceptowane.
> 
> Ale powiedzcie co daje ta folia, bo w pierwszej chwili pomyślałem że to lipa i duży błąd.
> 
> A tak przy okazji, pół roku temu analizowałem wełnę pod kątem ceny za 1 Rd. Poniżej krótkie zestawienie:
> 1) Polega na tym, że wziąłem pod uwagę grubość warstwy w połączeniu z oporem cieplnym jaki stawia. 
> 2) Okazuje się że ... biorąc dwa różne materiały tego samego vendora, o różnych współczynnikach przenikania ciepła - i dopasowując grubość do określonego oporu cieplnego np. Rd= 6 wychodzi że łączny koszt materiału, przy takim samym Rd jest więszy np. ok. 2000. 
> 3) Przykład Lepiej dać np. 15+10 materiału isomata zamiast 15+5 supermata jest ten sam opór cieplny, oczywiście więźba też ma swoje ograniczenia zostaje 2 tysie na datki dla o.r. 
> 4) A tym arkuszem można się pobawić i sprawdzić za jaką kaskę jaki opór ciepny można uzyskać. Powyżej Rd= 6 dom energooszczędny, pow. 7 to już w ogóle bez palenia się obędzie np. isomata 15+10. 
> ...



Folia paroizolacyjna jak sama nazwa mowi sluzy do zaizolowania/zabezpieczenia welny przed wilgocia. I stosuje sie ja miedzy pomieszczeniem w ktorym przepywaja ludzie a welna. W moim przypadku jest zrobione nastepujaco: (patrzac od wewnatrz pomieszczenia: płyta gipsowa, folia paroizolacyjna, welna, szczelina 3cm miedzy deskowaniem a welna, deski, papa. Ot cala filozofia  :wink:  Inaczej jest gdy nie masz deskowania. Wtedy nie potrzebna jest szczelina 3cm, tylko ukladasz folie paroprzepuszczalna, ktora ma za zadanie ochronic welne zarowno od wilgoci z zewnatrz jak i wewnątrz. radze poczytac troche na forach, jest o tym duzo, pozdrawiam i milej pracy  :smile:

----------


## arkadius

> gratuluje Zbychu pomyslu z paskami styropianu, dzieki tobie rozwiazalem swoj problem  .Ja tez zastanawialem sie nad sznurkiem i drutem a to takie proste
> pozdrawiam Michalus


ale co zrobić jak nie mam deskowania tylko membrane?styropian chyba odpada co?czy jest jakiś sposób inna jak przybijać deski na krokwie?bo krokwie mam 15cm i welne tez chce 15cm. co poradzicie?

----------


## mario_pa

> Folia paroizolacyjna jak sama nazwa mowi sluzy do zaizolowania/zabezpieczenia welny przed wilgocia. I stosuje sie ja miedzy pomieszczeniem w ktorym przepywaja ludzie a welna. W moim przypadku jest zrobione nastepujaco: (patrzac od wewnatrz pomieszczenia: płyta gipsowa, folia paroizolacyjna, welna, szczelina 3cm miedzy deskowaniem a welna, deski, papa. Ot cala filozofia  Inaczej jest gdy nie masz deskowania. Wtedy nie potrzebna jest szczelina 3cm, tylko ukladasz folie paroprzepuszczalna, ktora ma za zadanie ochronic welne zarowno od wilgoci z zewnatrz jak i wewnątrz. radze poczytac troche na forach, jest o tym duzo, pozdrawiam i milej pracy


OK. Jeśli chodzi o folię to wiem jakie jest jej zadanie. W szczególności chodziło mi o zasadność tej folii pomiędzy dwoma warstwami wełny.

----------


## DaroR

[quote="mario_pa"]


> OK. Jeśli chodzi o folię to wiem jakie jest jej zadanie. W szczególności chodziło mi o zasadność tej folii pomiędzy dwoma warstwami wełny.



nie ma zadnej zasadnosci, nie spotkalem sie jeszcze z takim rozwiazaniem. Standardowo stosuje sie ja jako izolacje od wilgoci z pomieszczenia. Kiedys na ktorym z for czytalem ze ktos tak zrobil jak mowisz, ale to tylko w przypadku gdy dokladal (docieplal dodatkowo) istniejace ocieplenie. W sumie nie przeszkadza takie rozwiazanie, ale jest wyrzuceniem pieniedzy, pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał gocha
> 
> czy można robić ocieplenie poddasza przed tynkami?.
> 
> 
> Ja właśnie zrobiłem ocieplenie przed tynkami, ale bez rusztu i płyt GK.
> Chciałem ocieplić, abym mógł przez zimę grzać i coś tam robić.


Hej
I jak zachowała się wełna po tynkowaniu? Nie było z nią problemów. Sam tak planuję zrobić, aby przez zimę trochę dogrzać środek i coś spokojnie robić.
Czy zabezpieczałeś wełnę folią paroizolacyjną na ten okres?

Szczegółowe pytanie mojej sytuacji znajdziesz tutaj http://forum.muratordom.pl/wykonczen...we,t118223.htm

----------


## wecek

Witam wszystkich :smile: 


Czytam o technologi ocieplenia poddasza. I jedno mnie zastanawia: kładę wełnę miedzy krokwie, później folię, póxniej mocowanie na ruszt, później ruszt i płyty.

Ale jak mam zrobić mocowanie na ruszt jak już jest folia?? Robic dziury?? Bo jak bedzie mocowanie na ruszt to jak położyc folię??

Czy też folię kładzie sie na już wykoannym ruszcie?? Tylko jak ja zamontować??

----------


## ppp.j

Sugeruję pod wełnę położoną między krokwie dać druga warstwę w poprzek. Zaizolujesz mostki termiczne na krokwiach. Oczywiście najpierw przytwierdź wieszaki do krokwi. Dopiero pod tak ułożoną wełnę można dać folię paraizolacyjną. I tu znów bez przesady. Po prostu dziurawisz folię przepuszczając wieszaki a ewentualne rozdarcia zaklejasz taśmą klejacą.

----------


## ewuniamiii

:Roll:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Napisał _ZBYCH_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gocha
> 
> ...


Ja przed tynkowaniem wykonałem foliowanie wełny (jest osobny watek o tym   :smile:  ).

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> 
> Czytam o technologi ocieplenia poddasza. I jedno mnie zastanawia: kładę wełnę miedzy krokwie, później folię, póxniej mocowanie na ruszt, później ruszt i płyty.
> 
> Ale jak mam zrobić mocowanie na ruszt jak już jest folia?? Robic dziury?? Bo jak bedzie mocowanie na ruszt to jak położyc folię??
> 
> Czy też folię kładzie sie na już wykoannym ruszcie?? Tylko jak ja zamontować??


W normalenj sytuacji folię przykleja się do rusztu kawałkami cienkiej taśmy dwustronnie przylepnej   :smile:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> Ja właśnie ocieplam  Jak mąż znajdzie czas to mi pomoże. Póki co sama walczę z wełną  Jeszcze mnie mnie zżarła   Fotki będą później  Wybrałam metodę ZBYCHA


Gratuluję odwagi i samozaparcia!  :big grin:

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

_ZBYCH_ ty nawet nie wiesz jaki jesteś wielki. Ja też "zgapiłam" twoją metodę   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam świątecznie

----------


## majcia

Ja mam problem z welna   :cry:  Ocieplenie zrobione wg, Waszych przykazan czyli patrzac od zew. mam pape, deski, przerwa, welna i juz profile. Od paru dni mam wlaczone ogrzewanie. Wczoraj wlozylam reke pod welne ( od zew strony ) i okazalo sie ze jest strasznie mokra   :cry:   :Evil:  Dlaczego??? Z gory dziekuje za wszelkie informacje   :big grin:

----------


## chopinetka

Witam

Nie napisałeś o folii, to przypadek czy nie dałeś jej? Jest ona ważna szczególnie w łazienkach.

pozdrawiam

----------


## majcia

Nie wiem czy to do mnie ale i tak odpowiem   :big grin:  Foli paroizolacyjnej jeszcze nie mam, narazie jest pierwsza warstwa 20 cm. A jesli chodzi o ta od zew. to jak jest pelne deskowanie to nie jest potrzebna, chociaz teraz widze ze byloby lepiej jakbysmy ja dali. Czlowiek uczy sie na bledach   :oops:   :Roll:

----------


## chopinetka

witam

To właśnie jest powodem twoich problemów tak mi sie wydaje, nie jestem specjalistką w tej dziedzinie ale zanim ociepliłam swoje poddasze trochę się naczytałam na ten temat. Myślę,że mokra wełna to wynik różnicy temperatur. Folia wewnętrzna jednak robi swoje.

pozdrawiam

----------


## MARTiiii

Robicie jakias osłone przed nagrzaniem sie welny tam gdzie beda halogeny w suficie? Cos o doniczkach czytalem.

----------


## ppp.j

> Foli paroizolacyjnej jeszcze nie mam, narazie jest pierwsza warstwa 20 cm. A jesli chodzi o ta od zew. to jak jest pelne deskowanie to nie jest potrzebna, chociaz teraz widze ze byloby lepiej jakbysmy ja dali. Czlowiek uczy sie na bledach


Wełna mineralna jest materiałem dobrze przepuszczającym powietrze. Powietrze w pomieszczeniu zawsze posiada wilgoć. Z powietrza tego gdy przeniknie przez wełnę i napotka zimną przegrodę wytrąci się woda i to jest powodem zawilgocenia. By tego uniknąć należy położyć przegrodę mało przepuszczalną dla pary w postaci płyt GK a jeśli chcesz to zrobić później to dokończ ociueplanie i chociaż folię paroizolacyjną a będzie OK. Folia od zewnątrz jest absolutnie zbyteczna i nie zapobiegnie wykraplaniu się pary wodnej czyli nic się nie zmieni z wyjatkiem wydanej kasy.



> Robicie jakias osłone przed nagrzaniem sie welny tam gdzie beda halogeny w suficie? Cos o doniczkach czytalem.


Halogeny podczas świecenia wydzielają sporo ciepła (a wełna jest dobrym izolatorem termicznym) i jeśli tego ciepła się nie odprowadzi to szybko się przepalają. Dlatego potrzebna jest jakaś przestrzeń gdzie powstałe ciepło może się rozproszyć. Jednym z pomysłów jest zrobienie tej przestrzeni z doniczek.

----------


## DarekN15

Witam,
chciałbym zapytać o kwestię połaczenia izolacji stropodachu z izolacją zewnętrzną ściany, a w szczególności o rozmiar szczeliny pomiędzy stropianem a deskowaniem dachu (na deska połozona jest papa). Wiadomo że zaleca się szczelinę 3cm pomiędzy wełną i deskowaniem z papą, ale czy szczelina "startowa" pomiędzy stropianem zewnętrznym i deskowaniem też powinna mieć te 3 cm?
Pytam bo ostanie warunki pogodowe - c.a. -10 -15C i silny wiatr E,SE, nieprzyjemnie mnie zaskoczyły, tzn pomieszczenia na poddaszu  usytuowane od stony naporu wiatru wyziębiły się niemiłosiernie do c.a 7C (normalnie utrzymuję w nich około 17C). Bez wiatru i przy nieco mniejszym mrozie np -5-7C nie było problemu nadmiernego wychłodzenia pomieszczeń. Grubość izolacji to 15+5 w skosach i 15+10 w poziomie. 
Niestety mam pozostawione dość duże szczeliny "startowe" stropian - deskowanie średnio "na oko" z 5 cm, nie mam podbitki, więc wiatr może hulać pod deskami i przewiewać wełnę. 
Podpowiedzcie co zrobić? Zmniejszyć szczelinę? Założyć podbitkę (to niestety dopiero na wiosnę i jak będą pieniążki)? Zapianować? Zasłonić od zewnątrz deskami?

----------


## ppp.j

W budownictwie wymiarem podstawowym jest centymetr  :Wink2:   i odstępstwo w tym zakresie nie jest problemem . Jako prowizorka każda z zaproponowanych przez Ciebie (no może z wyjątkiem pianowania) metod powinna zdać egzamin. Można jeszcze prowizorycznie próbować doszczelnić częściowo upychając wełnę mineralną, paski styropianu, lub coś innego. Docelowo podbitka rozwiąże problem nawiewania zimna.

----------


## profus

A co gdyby nie było podbitki (rzeźbione krokwie)? Jak to wykończyć? Czym?

----------


## ppp.j

Tynk dać do samego deskowania. Przysłoni on szczelinę ale można wstawić listwy wentylacyjne np. takie jak do podbitki i przepływ powietrza będzie zapewniony.

----------


## Acidtea

Jak rozwiązać problem z grubościami wełny. Krokwie mam 16 cm, dach jest deskowany. Muszę zachować szczelinę między deskowaniem a wełną.
Idealne rozwiązanie: 10 cm między krowie, 10 cm na krokwie, przerwa wychodzi 6 cm.
Ale, nie chcę z drugiej strony zabierać zbyt dużo cm, żeby sufit nie obniżył się za bardzo. A większość producentów ma standardowe grubości 50, 100, 150 mm itd.
Jak ten problem rozwiązać?

----------


## stefan12

Najprościej chyba jest do spodu krokwi dobić deski grubości np. 20 mm. i szerokości krokwi. Zmieni się wtedy wysokość krokwi z 16 cm. do 18 cm. Wtedy między krokwie dasz 15 cm. wełny, zostanie Ci 3 cm. szczeliny wentylacyjnej. I drugą warstwę wełny w poprzek krokwi np 5 cm. W ten sposób zabierzesz mniej pomieszczenia.

----------


## Acidtea

Jest to rozwiązanie. Chyba nie uniknę zwiększenia rozmiarów krokwi  :cry:

----------


## Marta&Sławek

Hmm, głupia sprawa..., ale może ktoś mi pomoże  :wink: 

Moje pytanie: *po czym poznać, że folia jest wysoko czy niskoparoprzepuszczalna?*
Jak robiliśmy dach to kupowaliśmy materiały, które doradzali nam wykonawcy. Nie mieliśmy bladego pojęcia że będzie to miało wpływ na ocieplenie poddasza (chodzi mi o pozostawienie kilkucentymetrowej przerwy między folią a wełną). 
Nie mamy niestety faktur, bo braliśmy wszystkie materiały bez vatu i tym samym nie mamy mozliwości sprawdzenia jaką folię mamy na dachu. 
Może są jakieś oznaczenia na tej foli sugerujące czy jest ona wysoko czy niskoparoprzepuszczalna..., albo jakiś inny sposób ????
Zależy mi na tym, aby jak najmniej obniżyć poddasze, więc chciałabym docisnąć watę do samej folii (no prawie - krokwie 16 cm, a wata 15), ale jak nie dowiem się jaka to folia to nie będę ryzykować   :cry:

----------


## Marta&Sławek

Aaaa, i jeszcze jedno pytanie: watę między krokwiami będzie przytrzymywał sznurek, a co z tą drugą, poziomą warstwą??? Jak ona ma się trzymać???

----------


## -COLOR-

> Aaaa, i jeszcze jedno pytanie: watę między krokwiami będzie przytrzymywał sznurek, a co z tą drugą, poziomą warstwą??? Jak ona ma się trzymać???


układasz na konstrukcji pod płyty GK

----------


## mayland

> Hmm, głupia sprawa..., ale może ktoś mi pomoże 
> 
> Moje pytanie: *po czym poznać, że folia jest wysoko czy niskoparoprzepuszczalna?*
> Jak robiliśmy dach to kupowaliśmy materiały, które doradzali nam wykonawcy. Nie mieliśmy bladego pojęcia że będzie to miało wpływ na ocieplenie poddasza (chodzi mi o pozostawienie kilkucentymetrowej przerwy między folią a wełną). 
> Nie mamy niestety faktur, bo braliśmy wszystkie materiały bez vatu i tym samym nie mamy mozliwości sprawdzenia jaką folię mamy na dachu. 
> Może są jakieś oznaczenia na tej foli sugerujące czy jest ona wysoko czy niskoparoprzepuszczalna..., albo jakiś inny sposób ????
> Zależy mi na tym, aby jak najmniej obniżyć poddasze, więc chciałabym docisnąć watę do samej folii (no prawie - krokwie 16 cm, a wata 15), ale jak nie dowiem się jaka to folia to nie będę ryzykować


Poddasza się nie da mniej obniżyc jak szerokość profili aluminiowych. Ile by nie posżło miedzy krokwie to potem jeszcze daje się na profile, po krokwach. Te dodatkowe 5 cm zawsze naleci. 
CO zaś się tyczy folii to może jedźcie na skład budowlany z kawałeczkiem folii i Wam powiedzą jaka jest. Niby jest wiele foli na rynku ale jak sie kupuje to zazwyczaj się okazuje że wszyscy sprzedaja to samo  :Lol:

----------


## Marta&Sławek

Tak wiem, że na krokwie muszę dać jeszcze dodatkową warstwę waty. Ale jęsli między krokwie 16-stki będę mogła włożyć watę 15-stke to na krokwie dam tylko 5-tke,  natomiast jeśli będę musiała zostawic przerwe między folią a watą to między krokwie wejdzie tylko 10 i na krokwie znów będzie musiała być 10. To zawsze 5 cm niżej   :cry:  

Dlatego tak zależy mi, żeby dowiedziec się jaka to folia. Skorzystam chyba z Twojego pomysłu - nic innego mi nie zostało.
Jutro z rana wysyłam męża na działkę po kawałek foli z dachu   :Wink2:

----------


## Witolo

witam


pytanie natury techniczno-ekonomicznej , ile placicie za profil CD 60/27 4metry? 
czy ma znaczenie marka producenta? czy poprostu kupowac najtansze?

Witolo

----------


## sli

Witam

Byłem sobie w tym roku na BUDMIE, i na kilku stoiskach promowano alternatywne ocieplenie dachu, zastępujące wełnę.
Tu można zobaczyć o co chodzi:
http://www.unic-insulation.com/markup/pl/index.html
http://www.itr-iso2000.com/principes.htm

Podobno te izolacje (takie niby folie, pianki wielowarstwowe) zastępują 20 cm wełny, a ich działanie oparte jest głównie o efekt refleksji energii cieplnej, a nie jak w wełnie - na izolacji przez możliwie małe przenikanie energii cieplnej w odpowiednio grubej warstwie materiału.

Aby było zapewnione działanie z obu stron tej "folii" ma być zapewniona przestrzeń wentylacyjna.

Jakoś wstępnie zaciekawił mnie ten ten produkt, mam jego próbki, ale nie mam jakoś do końca przekonania o jego skuteczności. Cena podobno ma być na poziomie 10 Euro/m2.

Ktoś może coś wie na ten temat?

----------


## ppp.j

Czy zwróciłeś uwagę na "produkt trudnopalny" czyli pod względem odporności ogniowej taki jak styropian.
Teraz pytanie. Dlaczego styropianu się nie stosuje do ocieplania dachu?  :Wink2:

----------


## lbryndal

można prosić o więcej zdjęć z pokolei opisanymi krokami przy wykonywaniu ocieplenia poddasza ?

a mam pytanie czy ktoś może zastępował płyty k-g czymś innym boazerią jakąś albo czymś innym kasetonami jakimiś ?

----------


## Trociu

> można prosić o więcej zdjęć z pokolei opisanymi krokami przy wykonywaniu ocieplenia poddasza ?


Pogmeraj po sieci. Na youtube znajdziesz nawet filmy jak to robić. Ewentualnie historia forum się przyda. Linki i opisy pojawiały się już kilkakrotnie.




> a mam pytanie czy ktoś może zastępował płyty k-g czymś innym boazerią jakąś albo czymś innym kasetonami jakimiś ?


Można dać panele ścienne, boazerię, deski - cokolwiek będziesz w stanie przymocować do stelaża/dachu i co będzie Ci się podobało.

----------


## lbryndal

> Napisał lbryndal
> 
> można prosić o więcej zdjęć z pokolei opisanymi krokami przy wykonywaniu ocieplenia poddasza ?
> 
> 
> Pogmeraj po sieci. Na youtube znajdziesz nawet filmy jak to robić. Ewentualnie historia forum się przyda. Linki i opisy pojawiały się już kilkakrotnie.


szukałem szukałem i tylko youtube pozostaje na to nie wpadłem

----------


## lbryndal

ok to zapodam co znalazłem

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=3BinZzGScDk

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=0DiVkW...eature=related

----------


## Trociu

No i ładnie. Po prawej znajdziesz jeszcze inne podobne filmiki. 

Dodam jeszcze, że tak jak na filmie warto mocować ESy przed zakładaniem pierwszej warstwy wełny. Inaczej trudno jest później złapać poziom i jest trochę więcej roboty. 

Jeżeli chcesz trochę opisu słownego, to możesz zajrzeć do Rigipsa czy Norgipsa

----------


## Acidtea

*Trociu*
fajne linki  :smile:  

Muszę nadbić krokwie. Mają 8 cm szerokości. Zostało mi łat, ale są 6 cm szerokie. Wysokość jest ok.
Nadbijać, mimo, że są węższe? Czy też szukać szerszych?

----------


## Mergiel

Witam
Czy ktoś używał do ocieplenia dachu styropianu?
Jeżeli tak to jakie ma doświadczenia?
Pozdro.Mergiel

----------


## Mergiel

1. Wełna jest berdzo uciążliwa w układaniu. Pył jest wszędzie. Może rakotwórczy? okaże się za 20-30lat. Z azbestem było podobnie też najpierw był entuzjazm.
2. Jeżeli robi się szczelinę wentylacyjną nad wełną to praktycznie traci się 2-3cm pełnowartościowej izolacji z powodu przewiewania wełny.
Dlatego rozważam alternatywę.
Pozdro. Mergiel

----------


## Trociu

> Witam
> Czy ktoś używał do ocieplenia dachu styropianu?
> Jeżeli tak to jakie ma doświadczenia?
> Pozdro.Mergiel


Przy kładzeniu styropianu musisz bardzo uważać na wymiary. Za dużego kawałka nie wciśniesz między krokwie a za mały nie będzie dobrze izolował. Wełna w tym temacie ma tą przewagę, że wycinasz o 1cm większy kawałek i ładnie delikatnie go wciskasz między krokwie.

----------


## Mergiel

Teoretycznie technologię ocieplania znam, a praktycznie ociepliłem wełną cały dom i dlatego mam uraz do tego produktu i szukam alternatywy. Dlaczego wszyscy uparli się na tą wełnę, czy tylko dlatego, że łatwiej ją dopasowywać między krokwie? 
Pozdro. Mergiel
Jeżeli ktoś ocieplał dach styropianem to będę wdzięczny za wrażenia.

----------


## ravbc

> Teoretycznie technologię ocieplania znam, a praktycznie ociepliłem wełną cały dom i dlatego mam uraz do tego produktu i szukam alternatywy. Dlaczego wszyscy uparli się na tą wełnę, czy tylko dlatego, że łatwiej ją dopasowywać między krokwie?


Powodów nieużywania styropianu do ocieplenia dachów skośnych może być kilka. Jeden podałeś sam. Kolejny może być taki, że więźba nie jest konstrukcją 100% nieruchomą. No a ponieważ pracuje, to dobrze byłoby, żeby izolacja pracowała razem z nią. Styropian jest na to za sztywny, chyba że... użyć rozdrobnionego styropianu wdmuchiwanego między krokwie (ktoś też tu już o tym pisał). Wełna może mieć jeszcze tą teoretyczną przewagę, że przepuszcza wilgoć. O ile na ścianach nie ma to znaczenia, to w przypadku drewnianych krokwi może to być istotny parametr (wiadomo co się dzieje z drewnem pod wpływem wilgoci). Nie twierdzę, że zawsze to będzie miało znaczenie, ale mieć może.
Widziałem natomiast dachy skośne ocieplone styropianem, ale zbudowane na "trumnie" (czyli betonowym stropie nad poddaszem obejmującym także skosy).

----------


## Mergiel

Witam
Problem ruchów więźby brałem pod uwagę ale nie wiem czy sprężystość samego styropianu nie wystarczy, a jak nie to rozważam obicie krokwi elastyczną pianką np poliuretanową o grubości 0,5 do1cm. Wtedy pomiędzy te warstwy wciskam styropian. Nie znam tylko trwałości tych pianek, czy mogą się utleniać? To tylko takie rozważania ale będę wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagi.
Jeżeli już mam znowu wdychać te pyły to przynajmniej chcę być przekonany, że nie ma innego wyjścia.
Wiem, że w USA ocieplają głównie styropianem.
Pozdro. Mergiel

----------


## sli

> 1. Wełna jest berdzo uciążliwa w układaniu. Pył jest wszędzie. Może rakotwórczy?...
> 2. Jeżeli robi się szczelinę wentylacyjną nad wełną to praktycznie traci się 2-3cm pełnowartościowej izolacji z powodu przewiewania wełny.
> Dlatego rozważam alternatywę.





> Teoretycznie technologię ocieplania znam, a praktycznie ociepliłem wełną cały dom i dlatego mam uraz do tego produktu i szukam alternatywy. Dlaczego wszyscy uparli się na tą wełnę, czy tylko dlatego, że łatwiej ją dopasowywać między krokwie?


też szukam alternatywy... super, że ktoś jeszcze...

Dzisiaj na szybko kilka linków, bo zaraz idę spać  :wink: :
http://www.budujzdrewna.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2945
http://www.knaufinsulation.pl/produk...aklith_bm.aspx
http://www.mbig.pl/termoizolacje.php

To co mnie *nie przekonuje* do wełny skalnej/szklanej, to fakt braku ochrony przed upałem na poddaszu użytkowym w lecie, jak przypiecze słoneczko (praktycznie wszyscy na to narzekają).
Natomiast do wełny skalnej przekonuje mnie jej niepalność.

Myślę o połączeniu wełny skalnej z wełną drzewną, tak aby uzyskać lepsze właściwości "przesunięcia czasowego" w lecie (do poczytania w powyższych linkach) oraz w miarę dobrą ochronę przeciwpożarową.

Taki mój wstępny pomysł na warstwy dachu (od góry):
1. dachówka ceramiczna
2. łaty
3. kontrłaty
4. jakaś płyta wodo- i wiatrochronna oraz *paroprzepuszczalna* (np. steico universal), wiem, że są jeszcze inne płyty, chyba DWD, resztę muszę poszukać
5. *brak* szczeliny wentylacyjnej
6. izolacja cieplna między krokwiami, myślę o wełnie drzewnej, np. steic flex, kronopol therm, u mnie krokwie mają 18 cm

7. paroizolacja, tak jak w przykładzie tutaj: http://www.mbig.pl/termoizolacje.php
8. izolacja cieplna w ruszcie pod karton-gips z wełny skalnej
9. karton-gips
10. farba  :wink: 

*lub*

7. Heraklith (jeszcze nie wiem jak to się stosuje z paroizolacjami)
8. tynk
9. farba

Wiem, że Heraklith jest drogi, więc raczej go nie biorę pod uwagę.

Wszelkie spostrzeżenia mile widziane.

----------


## maudi

mam pytanko odnosnie lacznikow krzyzowych, kiedy zepne dwa profile takim lacznikiem pomiedzy nimi  jest pewien luz...  czy ten luz nalezy jakos skasowac ? na przyklad przez skrecenie sruba obu profili? czy wylacznie przez odpowiednie przykrecenie lacznika do profila gornego?  a moze luz ma zostac?

----------


## coulignon

> Witam
> Czy ktoś używał do ocieplenia dachu styropianu?
> Jeżeli tak to jakie ma doświadczenia?
> Pozdro.Mergiel


Rozważałem bardzo mocno ten sposób ocieplenia (lubię inaczej niż wszyscy  :big grin:  ) nawet jest to fajne bo mozna nałożyć na krokwie płyty i na to deskownie albo specjalne profile i na nie od razu dachówki. No i pomiędzy krokwiami też styropian. Ale po namyśle jedna rzecz  mnie odwiodła od tego pomysłu: izolacyjność akustyczna styropianu a raczej jej brak. Na Budmie rozmawiałem z przedstawicielem BASFA - Pan potwierdził że jest to duża wada tego rozwiązania.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> mam pytanko odnosnie lacznikow krzyzowych, kiedy zepne dwa profile takim lacznikiem pomiedzy nimi  jest pewien luz...  czy ten luz nalezy jakos skasowac ? na przyklad przez skrecenie sruba obu profili? czy wylacznie przez odpowiednie przykrecenie lacznika do profila gornego?  a moze luz ma zostac?


...normalnie przy łącznikach krzyżowych nie potrzeba już nic skręcać... chociaż dzisiaj na rynku jest taka mnogość odmian (producentów) że nie jestem wstanie na odległość nic powiedzieć... czasem by obniżyć cenę to takie g... produkują...

----------


## Mergiel

Faktycznie musze rozważyć wyroby drewnopochodne, ale obawiam sie że sa drogie. Myślę, że pewnym wyściem jest łączenie płyt pilśniowych jako izolacji akustycznej ze  styropianem jako właściwej izolacji cieplnej, układanych zgodnie ze wzrastajaćą paroprzepuszczalnością, patrząc od środka strychu.
Rozważam też dwie warstwy płyt G-K i płyta pilśniowa np. taka jaką stosuje się pod panele między nimi jako izolacja akustyczna.
Pozdro Mergiel

----------


## Rom-Kon

...oj kombinujecie jak Qń pod górkę.... 

...ale się w to nie wtrącam... kombinujcie dalej...  :Wink2:

----------


## sli

> ...oj kombinujecie jak Qń pod górkę.... 
> 
> ...ale się w to nie wtrącam... kombinujcie dalej...


ja tam chętnie poczytałbym Twoje wtrącenia...
...bo może faktycznie jak Qń, a może nie?

----------


## Rom-Kon

...śliski temat... nie mieszam się....

...lepiej nie wchodzić w dysputy o wyższości jednych świąt nad drugimi...  :Wink2:  
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## ZbynioR

ello wszystkim
a ja mam dość nietyppowe pytanie  :smile: 
jeśli kroekiw mam grubość 17.5 cm oraz pełne deskowanie to chciałem zostawić szczelinę pomiedzy deskami a wełna 2 cm 
no i moje pytanie jaka wełnę mam zastosować 15 czy moze 17 cm grubości?
jak to u Was było

pozdrowiątka i dzięki za odpowiedzi  :wink: 
zbynio

----------


## Olsen

Zastosuj 15cm  a pożniej dodaj 5cm lub 10cm

pozdr.

----------


## Trociu

Poza tym wełnę grubości 17cm będzie Ci trudno znaleźć.

----------


## as24

Jak robicie łączenie płyty KG ze ścianą - uzywacie akrylu czy też taśmy papierowej?

----------


## casandra75

Witam
Rok temu ocieplono mi poddasze 15 stką między krokwie na to folia i regips ..na szczęście nie szpachlowano ..zapewniano mnie że to wystarczy ..oczywiście że nie wystarczyło bo zimą wiało z poddasza ja cholera  :Evil:   byłam wk....  :Evil:  
 ściągnełam regipsy i folie znalazłam fachowca psełdo i poleciłam zamocowanie drugiej warstwy ...dziś wracam z pracy i jak zobaczyłam to co zobaczyłam to myślałam że mnie szlag trafi  :Evil:  drugą warstwę 5cm wcisnoł na pierwszą 15cm między krokwie....  fachowiec....a krokwie zostawił odsłoniete
  Jak siadłam na niego to powiedział mi że bzdury mu opowiadam ...i gdzie sie tego naczytałam... ręce opadają....
 Chyba sama to zrobię lepiej...proszę o infgormację gdzie znajdę jakiś film instruujący ...?
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Trociu

> Chyba sama to zrobię lepiej...proszę o infgormację gdzie znajdę jakiś film instruujący ...?


Jeżeli Ci z między płyt wiało to lipnie wszystko wykonane, bo wiatr to przecież i folia powinna trochę zatrzymać. Ale jeżeli odczywalnie czułaś wiatr, to pewnie wszystko jest do poprawki, włącznie z już położoną wełną, bo nie styka dobrze z krawędziami krokwi i ścian. 

Filmy instruktarzowe znajdziesz nawet na you-tube. Opisy ze zdjeciami są na stronach producentów płyt chociażby rigips.pl. Dodatkowo przejrzyj archiwum forum - jest masa opisów jak robić i jak nie robić.

Dodam, że właśnie ocieplenie góry robię sam, aby uniknąć podobnych sytuacji. Robię wolniej ale dokładniej.

----------


## certa

Filmy instruktarzowe znajdziesz nawet na you-tube. Opisy ze zdjeciami są na stronach producentów płyt chociażby rigips.pl. Dodatkowo przejrzyj archiwum forum - jest masa opisów jak robić i jak nie robić.

Dodam, że właśnie ocieplenie góry robię sam, aby uniknąć podobnych sytuacji. Robię wolniej ale dokładniej.[/quote]

Trociu
proszę podpowiedz mi co zrobić i czy powinno sie zrobić i jak jeżeli mam pełne deskowanie robię 2cm wentylacji i rozumiem że gdzieś powinna się ta cała para która się będzie tam zbierać ulatniać, a przy połączeniu dachu ze ścianką kolankową a murałą nie mam żadnego wlotu powietrza. co w takiej sytuacji zrobić? wiem że można w podbitce dać siateczkę ale po co siateczka jak nie mam żadnego dolotu powietrza. czy wystarczy samo to że para będzie się ulatniać poprzez deski potem pape i blache?

----------


## Trociu

> Trociu
> proszę podpowiedz mi co zrobić i czy powinno sie zrobić i jak jeżeli mam pełne deskowanie robię 2cm wentylacji i rozumiem że gdzieś powinna się ta cała para która się będzie tam zbierać ulatniać, a przy połączeniu dachu ze ścianką kolankową a murałą nie mam żadnego wlotu powietrza. co w takiej sytuacji zrobić? wiem że można w podbitce dać siateczkę ale po co siateczka jak nie mam żadnego dolotu powietrza. czy wystarczy samo to że para będzie się ulatniać poprzez deski potem pape i blache?


Hej
Niestety dobrze na wykonaniu ocieplenia przy pełnym deskowaniu się nie znam, bo takiego nie mam i w tym temacie się nie dokształcałem. Przeszukaj forum - ten temat pojawia się dość często. Chociażby tutaj:
- http://forum.muratordom.pl/pelne-des...lacja%20wełna

----------


## CuoreRosso

http://www.allegro.pl/item361791251_..._8_50_zl_.html

A co budujący na to? Ja poważnie biorę po duwagę.

----------


## Trociu

> http://www.allegro.pl/item361791251_welna_mineralna_granulat_15cm_8_50_z  l_.html
> 
> A co budujący na to? Ja poważnie biorę po duwagę.





> Izolacja z wełny ma najlepszy współczynnik przenikania cie-
> pła  wynoszący od 0,037 do 0,042 W/(m&middot;K).


 Czyli  nie zapewniają takiego samego współczynnika na całej powierzchni. A kładąc wełnę z rolki masz go na całości.

Jak użyjesz jej do ocieplenia skosów (już zabudowanych jak na rysunku z aukcji), to nie wiesz jak wygląda rozłożenie wełny na całości skosu. A że inaczej raczej nie położysz tej wełny, to nie będziesz miał pewności dokładności izolacji.

Za niewątpliwy plus można pewnie zaliczyć czas potrzebny do "położenia" ocieplenia. Przyjeżdża ekipa z dmuchawą, dmuchają chwilę i koniec sprawy.

----------


## qbek4

> Jak robicie łączenie płyty KG ze ścianą - uzywacie akrylu czy też taśmy papierowej?


akryl jest bezpieczniejszy - bo bardziej elastyczny - zwłaszcza dla budynków nowo postawionych (które wciąż pracują)

a taśma przy przacującym budynku może skruszeć, bo warstwa przykrywająca papier od tasmy jest cieniutka. 

z drugiej strony - jak ktos koniecznie woli ostrzejsze robi (taśma) od bardziej zaokrąglonych (akryl), to co potem stoi na przeszkodzie, zeby tu i ówdzie poprawić...

----------


## maudi

hmm, a czy scinacie krawedz plyty GK dochodzacej do sciany na skosach, tak zeby plyta  do sciany przylegala wieksza powierzchnia?

----------


## lus

> Poza tym wełnę grubości 17cm będzie Ci trudno znaleźć.


A po co welnę ? Czy nie lepiej styropian.
Ja daje styropian. Nie chlonie wilgoci.

----------


## kakaowy

I pięknie sie pali. Spróbuj kiedyś. Pozatym trudniej go upchnąć żeby było szczelnie.

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> Poza tym wełnę grubości 17cm będzie Ci trudno znaleźć.
> 
> 
> A po co welnę ? Czy nie lepiej styropian.
> Ja daje styropian. Nie chlonie wilgoci.


A czy styropian grubości 17cm łatwo jest znaleźć  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał lus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trociu
> 
> ...


Bez problemu! Większą ilość zamawia się u producenta... pojedyncze płyty kupuje się w dobrych hurtowniach... mają własne traki do styropianu i tną taką grubość jaką się potrzebuje....

----------


## pismag

> Jak robicie łączenie płyty KG ze ścianą - uzywacie akrylu czy też taśmy papierowej?


Ja po lekturze forum zrobiłem łączenie przy pomocy akrylu na jesieni ubiegłego roku. Obecnie po upływie pół roku doszedłem do wniosku że to nie był dobry pomysł i poprawiłem szpachlując łączenia gipsem i siatką ( nazywa się ona chyba fizelina)

----------


## qbek4

> Jak robicie łączenie płyty KG ze ścianą - uzywacie akrylu czy też taśmy papierowej?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja po lekturze forum zrobiłem łączenie przy pomocy akrylu na jesieni ubiegłego roku. Obecnie po upływie pół roku doszedłem do wniosku że to nie był dobry pomysł i poprawiłem szpachlując łączenia gipsem i siatką ( nazywa się ona chyba fizelina)


akrylem można łączyć, jeżeli szczeliny pom ścianą a płytą gk jest nie szersza, niż 3 mm.

----------


## qbek4

> I pięknie sie pali. Spróbuj kiedyś. Pozatym trudniej go upchnąć żeby było szczelnie.


a do tego ubezpieczenie domu (pożar) droższe

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał kakaowy
> 
> I pięknie sie pali. Spróbuj kiedyś. Pozatym trudniej go upchnąć żeby było szczelnie.
> 
> 
> a do tego ubezpieczenie domu (pożar) droższe


Czyżbyś chciał powiedzieć, że ubezpieczając dom agent pyta się z czego są zrobione jego poszczególne elementy?

----------


## qbek4

> Napisał qbek4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kakaowy
> 
> ...


tak - np jak dasz zwykłe płyty GK zamiast przeciwpożarowych, to ubezp wyższe

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> Czyżbyś chciał powiedzieć, że ubezpieczając dom agent pyta się z czego są zrobione jego poszczególne elementy?
> 
> 
> tak - np jak dasz zwykłe płyty GK zamiast przeciwpożarowych, to ubezp wyższe


Chyba raczej na odwrót. Jeżeli zastosujesz płyty przeciwpożarowe, dostaniesz dodatkową zniżkę - to jak z drzwiami przeciwwłamaniowymi (czy jak się je nazywa). Ale może mi się tylko tak wydaje.

----------


## qbek4

> Napisał qbek4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trociu
> 
> ...


jak dasz ZWYKŁE płyty GK, to płacisz WYŻSZE ubezpieczenie  :smile:

----------


## Trociu

Tak podłączę się do tematu. Czy profile CW mocuje się jakość do UW przy ściankach działowych? Czy po prostu stawia się jedne w drugie i rozsuwa na odpowiednią odległość.

Tak myślałem, aby chociaż na dole skręcić je ze sobą pchełkami, aby konstrukcja była stabilniejsza i nic się nie przesuwało przed i podczas montażu.

----------


## scooby

Podczepiam sie tez.
Zamierzam zrobić 15 i na krzyż 5cm wełny. Zastanawiam sie tylko jaka wybrac (firma) czy to w tym przypadku nie ma różnicy?
ma wycenę za 6.43 za m2 wełny 5 cm
a 19.05 za m2 15cm. 
Jutro napiszę jaka to firma konkretnie.
A jaka najlepiej zastosować?

----------


## mayland

Widzieliscie jak pali się styropian i wełna? Styropian ginie w sekundach a wełna sie nie poddaje tak łatwo  :Lol:   Moze to też przemawia za ociepleniem wełną? Skandynawia glównie ociepla wełną.

----------


## Trociu

> Zastanawiam sie tylko jaka wybrac (firma) czy to w tym przypadku nie ma różnicy?


Firma nie ma takiego znaczenia jak parametry. Zwróć uwagę, aby lambda była jak najmniejsza. Ja mam ocieplone TopRockiem z lambdą 0,035 [W/mK]. Jest to jeden z nizszych wspolczynnikow

----------


## scooby

Wełna ma być isowera, cena chyba dobra a współczynnik jaki ma ktoś wie? 
tylko nie piszcie ze google;p

----------


## scooby

Ok isover uni mata to 0.039 [W/mK].
Ale za taka cenę to chyba biorę.

----------


## escape

> Podczepiam sie tez.
> Zamierzam zrobić 15 i na krzyż 5cm wełny. Zastanawiam sie tylko jaka wybrac (firma) czy to w tym przypadku nie ma różnicy?
> ma wycenę za 6.43 za m2 wełny 5 cm
> a 19.05 za m2 15cm. 
> Jutro napiszę jaka to firma konkretnie.
> A jaka najlepiej zastosować?


Wczoraj przywieźli mi wełne ceny moim zdaniem bardzo przyzwoite 
transport gratis (wrocław -wałcz )
Rockwool Megarock 15cm (0.039)-16.56 zł/m2   (na skosy)
Rockwool Rockton     5cm (0.036) - 6.72 zł/m2 (na krowkie i scianki działowe)

----------


## lotnik

> Napisał scooby
> 
> Zastanawiam sie tylko jaka wybrac (firma) czy to w tym przypadku nie ma różnicy?
> 
> 
> Firma nie ma takiego znaczenia jak parametry. Zwróć uwagę, aby lambda była jak najmniejsza. Ja mam ocieplone TopRockiem z lambdą 0,035 [W/mK]. Jest to jeden z nizszych wspolczynnikow


NIe tylko lamda jest ważna. Ważne jest też to , że wełny szklane mają zmienne wymiary w czasie, głownie szybko osiadają bo mają linearny układ włokien i małą gęstość. Np dzisiaj montujesz 15cm a za 3-5 lat masz już tam 10 i dalej zimno.

----------


## JAGODY

Jeżeli mam krokwie 16 cm, a wełne zamówiłem 20+10 w poprzek to bardzo dałem ciała?
Chodzi mi o to,że wełna będzie mocno wystawała poza krokwie. 4 cm to sama różnica w grubości i jeszcze dylatacja coś około 2-3cm...
Co z tym fantem począć?

----------


## Trociu

> Jeżeli mam krokwie 16 cm, a wełne zamówiłem 20+10 w poprzek to bardzo dałem ciała?
> Chodzi mi o to,że wełna będzie mocno wystawała poza krokwie. 4 cm to sama różnica w grubości i jeszcze dylatacja coś około 2-3cm...
> Co z tym fantem począć?


A o czym myślałeś jak zamawiałeś tą wełnę??

Nie da się zamówienia zmienić?

Jeżeli już nie, to pozostaje Ci nabicie na krokwie dodatkowych łat drewnianych - w tym wypadku (zakładając z wypowiedzi, że masz pełne deskowanie) 7cm. Wtedy będziesz miał 23cm czyli i wełna 20 się zmieści i będzie 3cm na "wentylację".

----------


## JAGODY

Nie miałem pojęcia, że wełna musi kończyć się na równi z krokwią(mówię o pierwszej warstwie)
Chodzi tu zapewne o mocowanie wełny np. drut wiązałkowy, a nie możnaby zastosować gwoździ o słusznej dł. i nie wbijać ich do końca i do tego wiązać drut i wtedy wełne opuścić względem krokwi o powiedzmy te 6cm?
Nie wiem, czy jasno się wyrażam.  :Confused:

----------


## Trociu

> Nie miałem pojęcia, że wełna musi kończyć się na równi z krokwią(mówię o pierwszej warstwie)
> Chodzi tu zapewne o mocowanie wełny np. drut wiązałkowy, a nie możnaby zastosować gwoździ o słusznej dł. i nie wbijać ich do końca i do tego wiązać drut i wtedy wełne opuścić względem krokwi o powiedzmy te 6cm?
> Nie wiem, czy jasno się wyrażam.


Przy takim rozwiązaniu musiałbyś jeszcze dodatkowo docinać paski o grubości krokwi i wkładać je pomiedzy tą wełnę, która będzie wystawać.
I nie wiem jak wykombinujesz wtedy mocowanie rusztu. Chyba żeby zastosować zamiast proponowanych gwoździ od razu "grzybki" i na nie nabijać te kilka cm wełny wzdłóż krokwi.

----------


## Trociu

A ja rzucę jeszcze inny temat. Jakiego producenta używacie / używaliście płyt g-k do swoich poddaszy? Czy to ma znaczenie? Tak samo jak różne wykończenia krawędzi - spłaszczone, zaokrąglone. Właśnie muszę kupić płyty i nie mam pojecia jak się zabrać do tematu. Nic na sieci konkretnego nie znalazłem.

----------


## escape

U nas napewno bedzie knaufa,sprawdzona i mocna płyta zadne no name niewchodzi w gre.....

----------


## Piterek

Witam,
mam pytanie mam krokwie grubości 13 cm. Po zostawieniu szczeliny na wentylację zostaje 10 cm - co oczywiści wypełniam wełną. Na to krzyżowo chcę dać 15 cm wełny - czy ktoś wie czy ktoś oferuję przedłużone wieszaki ES?
Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie informacje pomysły.
Piotr

----------


## kakaowy

Zarówno wieszaki jak i grzybki są i krótkie i dłuższe.

----------


## Piterek

> Zarówno wieszaki jak i grzybki są i krótkie i dłuższe.


Cześć, 
dzięki za szybka odpowiedź,
Sprawdzałem na stonach Nordgipsa i Kanufa i wszędzie znalazłem takich długich wieszaków. Na stronie rigipsa: ...Maksymalne wysunięcie uchwytu poza płaszczyznę czołową krokwi (przy zasto-sowaniu uchwytu o długości 17 cm) wynosi 14 cm, umożliwiając zastosowanie zawsze dostatecznej grubości ocieplenia...
Za to faktycznie w cennikach znalazłem informację że regips ma wieszak kotwowy o dł. L = 250 do CD 60 do belek drewn.
Zakładam, że mogę go wykorzystać na strych?
Jeszcze jedno czy warto kupić profile Ultrastil - czy ktoś ma z tym doświadczenie bo różnica w cenie jest znaczna
Piotr

----------


## rad_milano

Witam

Zastanawiam się czy duża jest różnica pomiędzy wełną Ursa DF 40 a DF35.
Może ktoś z Was miał doświadczenia z dwoma wymienionymi przeze mnie rodzajami wełny?

----------


## Duży Boban

DF 40 bardziej pyli, jest luźniejsza, gorzej izoluje

DF 35 lepsza do układania, lepiej izoluje

----------


## Trociu

W tym przypadku numerek przy DF oznacza parametr lambda wełny. Ogólnie im mniejszy tym lepiej dla izolacji.

----------


## rad_milano

W domu jednorodzinnym wystarczy Ursa DF35 15cm i w poprzek 5cm?

----------


## Trociu

> W domu jednorodzinnym wystarczy Ursa DF35 15cm i w poprzek 5cm?


W zależności co rozumiesz przez pojęcie "wystarczy". Przejrzyj archiwum - tam jest masa informacji na temat grubości ocieplenia.

----------


## sailor_ro

Witam

A to moze i ja zapytam,kupiłem folie i jest w ulotce napisane tak,folia moze stykac sie z ociepleniem,ale zalecane jest by nie stykała sie z zabudowa??
Czyli co płyt GK ma nie dotykać ...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

> kupiłem folie i jest w ulotce napisane tak,folia moze stykac sie z ociepleniem,ale zalecane jest by nie stykała sie z zabudowa??
> Czyli co płyt GK ma nie dotykać ...


A jaka to folia? Coś podejrzewam, że jest to aluminiowa paroizolacyjna. Wtedy właśnie aby wykorzystać trochę właściwosci tego aluminium powinno się zostawić przerwę miedzy płytami a folią. Gdzieś na forum było po co to.

----------


## sailor_ro

no właśnie nie,taka zwykła żółta ...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## martinb

A ja spytam trochę z innej beczki.

Mam zamiar sam ocieplić poddasze. 15cm między krokwie i 10 cm na zakładkę.
Na to folia paroizolacyjna.

sporo poczytałem, wiem prawie wszystko. niestety nie znalazłem szczegółowych informacji* jak wykończyć układanie wełny przy ścianie bocznej, przy lukarnie i oknie połaciowym oraz kominie.*
czy izolować wełnę od ściany jakąś taśmą, czy przyklejać folię taśmą dwustronną?

pomoże ktoś?
może jakieś linki do fachowych porad?

dodam, że na to będą później płyty G-K.

----------


## funar

http://www.ursa.pl/services_331.htm
tutaj trochę materiałów co i jak robić, 
Ja zaczynam w paździrniku i powiem że bardzo pomocny jest mi ten temat,
Pozdrowienia dla wojowników poddaszy he he   :Wink2:   będę relacjonował pracę systematycznym wklejaniem fotek

----------


## martinb

> http://www.ursa.pl/services_331.htm
> tutaj trochę materiałów co i jak robić, 
> Ja zaczynam w paździrniku i powiem że bardzo pomocny jest mi ten temat,
> Pozdrowienia dla wojowników poddaszy he he    będę relacjonował pracę systematycznym wklejaniem fotek


tutaj nic nie znalazłem poza ogólnymi zasadami, które już mam nadzieję jako tako pojąłem.

nic o układaniu wełny/profili metalowych w styku z kominem, z oknem, czy ścianą, chociaż co do tego ostatniego, z poglądowego filmu URSA wygląda na to, że chyba się nie stosuje czegoś takiego, tylko folia jest wysunięta na zakładkę...

----------


## pero33

Tez mam pytanko:
czy taki układ ma sens 
-blachodachówka -> paroprzepuszczalna -> welna 15 cm -> welna 5 cm -> deska  25 cm ( wykonawca doradzil, tez ociepli, wygluszy i podobno przytrzyma welne gdy sznurki odpadna) -> paroizolacja -> regipsy

Czy inne pomysły??

----------


## ZbysioR

Przejrzałem cały wątek i wiele innych i nie znalazłem ani grama informacji na temat: jak izolować wokół murłaty:
 - czy izolacja powinna wystawać na zewnątrz na podbitkę
 - czy być zawinięta za murłate
 - czy tylko położona na murłate i przed murłate druga warstwa
 - jak połączyć folie paroizolacyjna z otynkowaną już ścianką kolankową

Pomóżcie

----------


## funar

ja remontuje stary domek i między murłatą a blachą sa szczeliny, poradzono mi żeby wcisnąć w te szczeliny na zewnątrz pod podbitkę watę??
Pytanie jak kolega wcześniej czy dobrze??

----------


## DaroR

> Witam
> 
> Zastanawiam się czy duża jest różnica pomiędzy wełną Ursa DF 40 a DF35.
> Może ktoś z Was miał doświadczenia z dwoma wymienionymi przeze mnie rodzajami wełny?


Witam kolege
Przesylam moja odpowiedź z zapytania e-mailowego

Witam,
Dawno nie bylem na forum Muratora, ale najwyższy czas powrócić
Jesli chodzi o Twoje pierwsze pytanie, to folie dajesz w momencie kiedy wełnę masz już ułożoną (wszystkie warstwy). Stanowi ona ochronę wełny przed działaniem wilgoci z wewnątrz pomieszczeń. Stąd jej nazwa "paroizolacyjna" a nie "paroprzepuszczalna" (paroizolacyjna stosowana jest gdy nie ma deskowania).
Twoja izolacja powinna wygladac nastepująco:
-deskowanie
-na deskach zamocowane paski styropianu - wzdłuż krokwi, gr. okolo 3 cm. Paski styropianu stanowily beda szczeline dylatacyjna gdzie bedzie wpadalo powietrze z zewnatrz
- nastepnie układasz wełnę między krokwie. W moim przypadku miala ona 15cm, natomiast druga warstwę 10cm wełny włożyłem w stelaż od konstrukcji płyty gipsowej. Oczywiscie pierwsza warstwa wełny (15cm) konczyla sie rowno z krokwiami i trzymała się na drucie wiązałkowym. Warstwa (10cm) opiera się na stelażu. Oczywiscie ciężej jest zamocowac wełnę na stelażu, troche niewygodne do zrobienia, ale efekt koncowy jest OK.
- Jeśli mamy już uporalismy się z wełną, następnym krokiem jest zamocowanie folii paroizolacyjnej i przytwierdzenie jej do konstrukcji stelaża. Ja zrobiłem to przy użyciu taśmy dwustronnej. Folia trzyma się bez problemu. Następnie przykręcamy płytę gipsową i jest OK.
- Pozniej obrobka glifów itp i poddasze gotowe
- Moj sposob, ale nie tylko mój, a tak naprawde informacje zdobyte na forum Muratora zostaly wykonane juz w wielu domach i sie sprawdzają
- Miłej pracy

Pozdrawiam
DaroR

----------


## pam

Czytałem dwie różne instrukcje ocieplania. Jeni mówią aby dawać folię paroziolacyjną na całym poddaszu a inni że tylko w łazienkach i kuchniach. Robił ktoś może ociplenie bez tej folii w pokojach?

----------


## DaroR

> Czytałem dwie różne instrukcje ocieplania. Jeni mówią aby dawać folię paroziolacyjną na całym poddaszu a inni że tylko w łazienkach i kuchniach. Robił ktoś może ociplenie bez tej folii w pokojach?


z tego co mi wiadomo, i po rozmowach z wykonawcami to folia paroizolacyjna powinna być w każdym pomieszczeniu. Oczywiście, że w pokojach mniejsza jest wilgotność niż w łazience czy kotłowni, ale w pokojach również przebywamy i sami jesteśmy emitentami wilgoci bo śpimy, niektórzy spożywają posiłki itp.
Ja bym nie ryzykował i dał poprostu wszędzie

----------


## brzankis

Chciałbym ocieplić poddasze użytkowe.
Problemem jednak jest to, że nie mam jeszcze ocieplonych ścian budynku
i obawiam się, że w miejscu zaznaczonym na obrazku dojdzie do zawilgocenia wełny.
Ocieplenie budynku przed zimą nie wchodzi w rachubę ze względów finansowych i nie tylko,
wykonanie podbitki  przed ociepleniem ścian to, też chyba nie za dobry pomysł.
Pytanie –czy mogę ocieplić poddasze przed ociepleniem budynku .


Pozdrawiam.

----------


## RadziejS

Witam,

nie mam czasu czytać całego wątku więc spytam szybciutko:

co lepiej na ściane kolankową? 

Tynk gipsowy czy płyty GK? Wydaje mi się, że płytę łatwiej połączyć potem ze skosem. Ale może mi się wydaje...

----------


## pam

> Napisał pam
> 
> Czytałem dwie różne instrukcje ocieplania. Jeni mówią aby dawać folię paroziolacyjną na całym poddaszu a inni że tylko w łazienkach i kuchniach. Robił ktoś może ociplenie bez tej folii w pokojach?
> 
> 
> z tego co mi wiadomo, i po rozmowach z wykonawcami to folia paroizolacyjna powinna być w każdym pomieszczeniu. Oczywiście, że w pokojach mniejsza jest wilgotność niż w łazience czy kotłowni, ale w pokojach również przebywamy i sami jesteśmy emitentami wilgoci bo śpimy, niektórzy spożywają posiłki itp.
> Ja bym nie ryzykował i dał poprostu wszędzie


Dzięki - przeczytałem to na stronie w instrukcjach jakiegoś producenta (wełny albo płyt). Taka sypialnia bez folii na pewno miałaby lpszy mikroklimat, jeżeli tylko wełna nie będzie wilgotnieć.

----------


## DaroR

> Chciałbym ocieplić poddasze użytkowe.
> Problemem jednak jest to, że nie mam jeszcze ocieplonych ścian budynku
> i obawiam się, że w miejscu zaznaczonym na obrazku dojdzie do zawilgocenia wełny.
> Ocieplenie budynku przed zimą nie wchodzi w rachubę ze względów finansowych i nie tylko,
> wykonanie podbitki  przed ociepleniem ścian to, też chyba nie za dobry pomysł.
> Pytanie –czy mogę ocieplić poddasze przed ociepleniem budynku .
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Tak, jak najbardziej możesz ocieplić poddasze przed ociepleniem budynku. Może być to w sposób narysowany przez Ciebie, czyli wysunąć wełnę poza budynek. Później wełna i tak zostanie zabudowana podbitką. Zawilgocenie wełny może tu powstać na sktuek ewentualnej mgły, ale jest to zawilgocenie tak niewielkie że nie będzie problemu aby wełna spokojnie wyschła - min. w tym celu są wloty powietrza w podbitkach.
Ja swoje ocieplenie poddasza (najdalszy wysunięty punkt ocieplenia) zakończyłem z końcem ściany budynku (nie wysuwałem poza obrys budynku) po prostu szkoda było pieniędzy. Natomiast styropian doszedł do samego dachu z pozostawieniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej, aby powietrze mogło dotrzeć do kalenicy

----------


## Izulek

Daro, a masz podbitkę?
Bo my nie mamy podbitki, tylko "nadbitkę" czy jak to się tam zwie   :Wink2:   i zastanawiamy się w jaki sposób "wykończyć" szczelinę wentylacyjną aby nie dostawały się tam owady i jacyś inni nieproszeni goście ... Co się w tym miejscu daje: jakąś siatkę, kratkę ??

----------


## DaroR

> Daro, a masz podbitkę?
> Bo my nie mamy podbitki, tylko "nadbitkę" czy jak to się tam zwie    i zastanawiamy się w jaki sposób "wykończyć" szczelinę wentylacyjną aby nie dostawały się tam owady i jacyś inni nieproszeni goście ... Co się w tym miejscu daje: jakąś siatkę, kratkę ??


tak, mam podbitkę.
jesli chodzi o owady to od wewnątrz szczelinę dylatacyjną zabezpieczyłem siatką z włókna szklanego (taką jak się daje przy naciąganiu zaprawy na styropian) i zamocowałem ją na "zszywki". Oprócz tego podbitka posiada otwory wentylacyjne, które zabezpieczone są również siatką przed owadami.

----------


## Izulek

No właśnie wydaje mi się, że przy podbitce sprawa jest prostsza ...
Bo zabezpieczając taką siatką, jeśli nie ma się podbitki to chyba nie zbyt dobry pomysł, bo wydaje mi się, że może to być widoczne z zewnątrz ... a może się mylę ...

----------


## brzankis

> Tak, jak najbardziej możesz ocieplić poddasze przed ociepleniem budynku. Może być to w sposób narysowany przez Ciebie, czyli wysunąć wełnę poza budynek. Później wełna i tak zostanie zabudowana podbitką. Zawilgocenie wełny może tu powstać na sktuek ewentualnej mgły, ale jest to zawilgocenie tak niewielkie że nie będzie problemu aby wełna spokojnie wyschła - min. w tym celu są wloty powietrza w podbitkach.
> Ja swoje ocieplenie poddasza (najdalszy wysunięty punkt ocieplenia) zakończyłem z końcem ściany budynku (nie wysuwałem poza obrys budynku) po prostu szkoda było pieniędzy. Natomiast styropian doszedł do samego dachu z pozostawieniem szczeliny wentylacyjnej, aby powietrze mogło dotrzeć do kalenicy


Dzięki DaroR za odpowiedz,dokładnie tak zrobię jak napisałeś.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DaroR

> No właśnie wydaje mi się, że przy podbitce sprawa jest prostsza ...
> Bo zabezpieczając taką siatką, jeśli nie ma się podbitki to chyba nie zbyt dobry pomysł, bo wydaje mi się, że może to być widoczne z zewnątrz ... a może się mylę ...


Tak Iza, masz rację. Podbitka maskuje wszystkie tego typu rozwiązania. Przed podbitką widać było siatkę z zewnątrz, ale nie był to widok aż tak bardzo rzucający się w oczy. Musisz poprostu to sprawdzić na swoim przykładzie  :smile:

----------


## profus

> ...
> Bo my nie mamy podbitki, tylko *"nadbitkę"* czy jak to się tam zwie    i zastanawiamy się w jaki sposób "wykończyć" szczelinę wentylacyjną aby nie dostawały się tam owady i jacyś inni nieproszeni goście ... Co się w tym miejscu daje: jakąś siatkę, kratkę ??


U mnie też jest nadbitka.
Od wewnątrz szczelinę obiłem siatką ocynkowaną bardzo drobną (Mucha raczej nie przejdzie).
Od zewnątrz jest styro skończony tak  2-4 cm od desek(nadbitki). Gdzieniegdzie są już gniazda ptaków.
Teraz będą mi kłaść wyprawę i nie wiem jak zakończyć tę szczelinę (zastanawiam się nad tym już pół roku - pytam różnych ociepleniowców, dekarzy, dystrybutorów akcesoriów elewacyjnych itp. i nikt nie wie jak to zrobić. Jakieś listwy kombinują ale nie wiadomo jak to będzie wyglądać bo nikt tego nie robił.

Czy tu na forum znajdzie się ktoś co coś sensownego wymyślił.

----------


## ewela

Witam,

Ma ktoś zdjęcia z wykończenia ocieplenia+folia paroizolacyjna+płyty GK wokół okna dachowego?
byłoby mi pomocne...

e.

----------


## pam

A jakie są lepsze uchwyty do profili? Takie płaskie przykręcane z boku - wtedy zanim zacznę dawać wełnę to muszę je najpierw poprzykręcać, czy takie przykręcane od czoła krokwi i doginane do odpowiedniej długości - wtedy mogę dawać wełnę  od razu, a GK zajać się poźniej. Czy rodzaj tych profili ma jakieś znaczenie w póxniejszym użytkowaniu i w czasie montażu konstrukcji?

----------


## brzankis

Rozumiem,że masz na myśli grzybki (takie płaskie przykręcane z boku krokwi)
i Esy (przykręcane do czoła krokwi).
Osobiście polecam grzybki,przy esach znacznie więcej namęczysz się przy późniejszym poziomowaniu profili.

----------


## Trociu

> Rozumiem,że masz na myśli grzybki (takie płaskie przykręcane z boku krokwi)
> i Esy (przykręcane do czoła krokwi).
> Osobiście polecam grzybki,przy esach znacznie więcej namęczysz się przy późniejszym poziomowaniu profili.


Potwierdzam. Skosy mam zrobione na ESach a sufity na grzybkach. Gdybym drugi raz robił poddasze, cale zrobiłbym na grzybkach.

----------


## andrewch

Mam zamiar ocieplać poddasze na którym przewidziane są szafy wnękowe. Może ktoś może podzielić się jak rozwiązał problem wzmocnienia konstrukcji sufitu w linii montażu prowadnic szaf. Prowadnice będą biegły równolegle do jętek. To chyba nie ma znaczenia, ale jako uchwyty do profili mam zamiar zastosować grzybki. Ściany działowe są wykonane z suporexu.

----------


## pam

> Rozumiem,że masz na myśli grzybki (takie płaskie przykręcane z boku krokwi)
> i Esy (przykręcane do czoła krokwi).
> Osobiście polecam grzybki,przy esach znacznie więcej namęczysz się przy późniejszym poziomowaniu profili.


Dzięki za radę, bo gościu w składzie właśnie namawiał mnie na te esy, że takie super, ale coś mi też nie pasowało, bo większość materiałów montażowych mówi i grzybkach. Czyli zanim zacznę zakładać wełnę, muszę poprzykręcać grzybki. Rozumiem że do wełny 10cm muszą być te dłuższe grzybki?

----------


## staffbud

Wystarcza standardowe 17 cm. ESy stosuje sie do sufitow podwieszanych do stropu.

----------


## pam

> Wystarcza standardowe 17 cm. ESy stosuje sie do sufitow podwieszanych do stropu.


Dzięki, czyli już wiem co mam robić w najbliższym czasie.

----------


## Mateusz87

Witam,
Zabieram się za strych  :wink:  

Listwy w ramach szczeliny dla powietrza przybite do odeskowania.
Pora na wełnę.
Krokwie mają 15cm.
Zastanawiałem się nad zakupem Uni-maty Isover 150mm, do tego poprzeczna 50mm.
Jednakże możliwe, że będę mógł dostać po niskich kosztach lub też zerowych wełnę 180mm, lecz nie znam teraz marki, jedyne co wiem to to, że jest gruba i "zbita". 
Taka wełna nadała by się ? Koszty całego pomieszczenia dość duże(30m2), więc szukam sposobu na zaoszczędzenie grosza ;]

Z innymi pytaniami póki co poczekam.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Trociu

Jeżeli możesz dostać wełnę 18cm po okazyjnych cenach, to bym szedł tym tropem. Masz krokwie 15cm. Od tego minus 3 cm na pustkę wentylacyjną i zostaje Ci 12cm. Więc musisz na istniejące krokwie nadbić 6cm łat, aby zlicowały się z wełną. 
Jak przejrzysz forum, to znajdziesz kilka, kilkanaście wypowiedzi jak to zrobić  :wink:

----------


## Mateusz87

Nie wiem czy mądrze, ale mam pomysł by tą 18stke ta nacinać by pokryła wyciętymi "schodkami" także krokwie. Ma to sens ?

----------


## Trociu

> Nie wiem czy mądrze, ale mam pomysł by tą 18stke ta nacinać by pokryła wyciętymi "schodkami" także krokwie. Ma to sens ?


Dużo zabawy i dużo odpadków.
Nie wiem , czy uda Ci się to tak ładnie dokładnie ponacinać.
Ale pomysł oryginalny - jeszcze się tutaj na forum z takim nie spotkałem

----------


## Mateusz87

Czy jest ta 18tka będę wiedział dopiero w poniedziałek. Jeśli okaże się, że jest to kładę ją a na to poprzecznie wełnę 5cm ? Bo 18cm to chyba mało.

----------


## pit79

A ja z kolei mam pytanie do Zbycha lub kogoś innego o wentylację.
U mnie jest pełne deskowanie i papa. 
Krokwie mam "rzeźbione" i na krokwie które stanowia okap są nabite deski heblowane(pioro-wpust) więc nie mam podbitki. 
deski na ściane kolankowej dochodzą pod te z krokwi ze szczeliną powiedzmy średno 5-8mm 
Krokwie 14x7 mam co metr , patent ze styropianem Zbycha  :smile:  juz zastosowalem i upchnąłem miedzy krokwie 10cm wełny narazie. 
I teraz moje pytanie:

Jakiej wielkości w cm2  musi być wentylacja między dwoma krokwiami? 

Bardzo proszę o poradę bo nie mam sie kogo poradzić a stoję z robotą.

----------


## Mateusz87

Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Co zrobić jeżeli nie da się przetransportować płyt g-k 2600mmx1200x na strych, gdyż nie przejdą schodami na górę ? Nie zmieszczą się.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Mam jeszcze jedno pytanie. Co zrobić jeżeli nie da się przetransportować płyt g-k 2600mmx1200x na strych, gdyż nie przejdą schodami na górę ? Nie zmieszczą się.


Moduł przy płytach jest 40 lub 50cm i własnie na takie moduły trzeba płytę przyciąć. Więc jeśli profile będą co 40cm to przycina się na 120cm - pozostaje 140cm. Jeśli profile będą co 50cm to płytę przycina się na 100cm - pozostaje160cm. Niestety jest więcej szpachlowania.

----------


## Mateusz87

Właśnie.. propo układania stelażu. Znajdę gdzieś instrukcję do tego jak montowac płyty do stelażu ? Wszędzie pisze po prostu przykrecenia płyt g-k. A tu przecież trzeba zachowac odpowiednie odstępy. Nie wiem jak przykręcać płyty przy ich łączeniach. One muszę się zbiegać równo na środku jednego profil CD i obie do niego przykręcać ?

----------


## pam

Tak właśnie jest. Jaką by się nie wzięło instrukcję to  jak jest coś trudniejszego, to piszą żeby zwrócić szczególną uwagę. Ale jak ją zwracać to już nigdzie nie ma.  :smile:

----------


## Mateusz87

To pomoże mi ktoś ?

----------


## glowac

między jętkami a kleszczami mam rozprowadzone rury od rekuperatora.
Żeby uniknąć jakichś strat ciepła, to chcę ocieplić wełną poddasze do samej góry (kalenicy) - żeby rury od reku też były zaizolowane.
Żeby tego było mało, chcę dać wełnę nad płytami  kg pod jętkami.
I mam zagwostkę - gdzie dać paraizolację i co zrobić z wełnianym trójkątem - kalenica - jętki - połać dachu - wentylować to jakoś?
prośba o informację jak zrobić paraizolację
- czy pod jętkami?
- jeżeli tam, to czy zamykać wełniany trójkąt jętki - kalenica - połać dachu.
prośba o pomoc.

----------


## Mateusz87

Co zrobić w przypadku gdy lekko poniżej murłaty w środku pomieszczenia znajduje się rura z ciepłą wodą, gdzieś na wysokości 20cm poniżej odeskowania, 5cm pod krokwiami. Schować ją pod płytami ? 

Na innej ścianie jest rura która idzie przez około 3m wzdłuż sufitu skośnego, lecz na dole jej odległość od odeskowania to 23cm, a u góry 31cm i więcej. Ukryć połowicznie czy jak... ?

Inny problem to naczyńko na wodę pod dachem, które chcę obudować płytą jeśli można. 

Jak widać hydraulika namieszała...

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Mateusz87

hmm ?

----------


## Trociu

Hej
Jak wycinacie płyty na obłożenie boków okna połaciowego?
Jakoś nie mogę sobie wyobrazić jak przenieść ten wielokąt nieforemny na płytę.
U mnie trzeba wyciąć 14 mniej więcej takich kształtów:

Jakieś pomysły???

----------


## Trociu

> jakies problemy?


jak to poprawnie "przerysować" z rzeczywistości na płytę? Jakoś nie mam pomysła. Samo mierzenie długości boków może nie być wystarczające, bo jeszcze kąty wchodzą w grę

----------


## Mateusz87

No to kątomierzem pomierz kąty i heja  :wink:  Czy też cyrklem.

----------


## Trociu

> No to kątomierzem pomierz kąty i heja  Czy też cyrklem.


No właśnie zastanawiałem się nad zrobieniem jakiegoś kątomierza z dwóch deseczek.
Ale czekam na info jak z tym radzili sobie inni zabudowujący okna połaciowe.

----------


## pam

A z czego robicie przewody wentylacyjne do połączenia wentylacji z łazienki czy z kuchni, pod połacią dachu do kominków wentylacyjnych dachówkowych? U mnie jeden dodatkowo poleci kilka metrów po skosie w warstwie ocieplenia.

----------


## Foczki

Przeczytałem cały wątek, dziękuje wszystkim za cenne porady.

Właśnie się przymierzamy do zakupów wełny.
I chciałbym się upewnić, ponieważ mam krokwie 18 cm a na nich folię paroprzepuszczalną (droga była) i na tym dachówkę (znaczy bez deskowania) to czy kupić wełnę 15 cm i zostawić wentylację 3 cm czy też poszukać wełny 18 cm?

Drugie pytanie, w jaki sposób ułożyć grzybki do mocowania profili tak aby tworzyły płaską płaszczyznę? Pamiętam że moje krokwie nie były w 100% proste  :big grin: 

thx i pozdrawiam ocieplaczy dachów  :tongue:

----------


## pam

A wie ktoś gdzie znajdę jakiś szybki "kalkulator" jak przeliczyć jaki jest wspłcz. U dla wełen o różnych parametrach. Np. czy lepiej dać 20cm supermaty czy 25cm unimaty a może toprocka z czymś tam jeszcze itd itp.

----------


## Trociu

> Właśnie się przymierzamy do zakupów wełny.
> I chciałbym się upewnić, ponieważ mam krokwie 18 cm a na nich folię paroprzepuszczalną (droga była) i na tym dachówkę (znaczy bez deskowania) to czy kupić wełnę 15 cm i zostawić wentylację 3 cm czy też poszukać wełny 18 cm?


To, że była droga za dużo może nam nie powiedzieć. Ważniejsze jest, aby wiedzieć, czy jest wysokoparoprzepuszczalna. Jeżeli tak - to nie trzeba przerwy na wentylację. Więc może warto odgrzebać stare faktury i znaleźć nazwę tej membrany

----------


## Trociu

> Drugie pytanie, w jaki sposób ułożyć grzybki do mocowania profili tak aby tworzyły płaską płaszczyznę? Pamiętam że moje krokwie nie były w 100% proste


Sznurkiem?? 
Mój sposób - mocujesz profile przyścienne, do nich dowiązujesz sznurek, napinasz i masz poziom odniesienia do mocowania grzybków.
Jeżeli wiesz, że masz nie w pełni proste krokwie, to przed finalnym montażem sprawdź, czy wszędzie Ci się zmieści wełna kładziona w drugiej warstwie. Albo dla pewności daj stelaż z 1-2cm niżej aniżeli planowana grubość ocieplenia

----------


## Foczki

No wiem, nie chciało mi się szukać   :oops:  
to był Tyvek Pro 
- Paroprzepuszczalność: 3000 g/m2/24h (przy 38°C i wilg.90%)

Sposób ze sznurkiem przyjąłem do wiadomości - powinien się sprawdzić, dzięki.

I własnie doszło jeszcze jedno pytanie, ponieważ znalazłem wełnę 18 cm ale niestety droższą od 20 cm, stad naszło mnie czy nie mógłbym dać 20 cm nieco na wcisk? Czy byłaby to skończona głupota? Wełna to URSA DF40, wiem że ktoś pisał że lubi nieco się "sklapnąć" stąd mnie to naszło. Czy wystarczy dla paroprzepuszczalności podanej wyżej?

----------


## Trociu

> I własnie doszło jeszcze jedno pytanie, ponieważ znalazłem wełnę 18 cm ale niestety droższą od 20 cm, stad naszło mnie czy nie mógłbym dać 20 cm nieco na wcisk? Czy byłaby to skończona głupota? Wełna to URSA DF40, wiem że ktoś pisał że lubi nieco się "sklapnąć" stąd mnie to naszło. Czy wystarczy dla paroprzepuszczalności podanej wyżej?


Niestety pomysł na wcisk nie do końca dobry. Już było poruszane na forum. Pomyśl przecież, że jak wciśniesz z jednej strony, to będzie się chciało wycisnąć z drugiej strony i folia może puścić.
Jeżeli już, to możesz rozważyć nabicie ład na krokwie od spodu, aby z 18cm zrobiło się 20, ale wtedy różnica w cenie moze już nie być tak korzystna.

----------


## gorgyus

pytanie do ZBYCHA bo to on tu jest chyba guru w temacie poddasza :smile: 
mam taki dylemat.
co zastosowac do mocowania profili CD?czy ESy sa wystrczajace?mocowane w poprzek krokwi dziala na nie sila do dolu czyli dzialaja na zginanie pod ciezarem plyty KG. lepsze byloby chyba mocowanie ich po dlugosci ale wtedy rusz musi byc na krzyz.prosze o wyjasnienie.
a drugi sposob to ten z grzybkami ,juz troche walczylem ale nie idzie mi za cholere przykrecenie ich w jednej plaszczyznie i na tej samej wysokosci.zaraz pewnie dostene odpowiedz sznurek ,sznurek ale to klopotkiwe i czasochlonne.
a teraz opisze swoj pomysl na ocieplenie ale bez mocowania bo go jeszcze nie mam
mam krokwie 15 cm welne tez mam 15 wiec rozciagnol tesciu sznureczek 2-3 cm od deszkowania na to poszla pierwsza warstwa welny twardej 5cm.
dalej chce nabic na krokwie laty 2,5 cm grube .
na ta pierwsza warswte poloze druga 10cm ale juz z rolki(pierwsza poszla z plyt)
nastepna warstwe poloze tez z rolki tylko w poprzek 10cm i na to ruszt na wieszakach nie wiem jeszcze jakich i prosba o wyjasnienie jakie?
jak juz amocuje te profile to one przycisna mi ta moja 3 warswe welny a jesli profil ma 60mm to miedzy te profile wcisne jeszcze jedna warstwe 5cm welny w plytach 
no i teraz meritu moich wypocin czy cos pominolem?
czy cos zrobie zle lub zrobilem zle?
prosze o rady 
pozdr Grzegorz

----------


## Rom-Kon

...poczytaj trochę tu:
ocieplam poddasze-krótkie pytania
Temat dosyć obszerny... na 13 stron

----------


## Foczki

> Napisał Foczki
> 
> I własnie doszło jeszcze jedno pytanie, ponieważ znalazłem wełnę 18 cm ale niestety droższą od 20 cm, stad naszło mnie czy nie mógłbym dać 20 cm nieco na wcisk? Czy byłaby to skończona głupota? Wełna to URSA DF40, wiem że ktoś pisał że lubi nieco się "sklapnąć" stąd mnie to naszło. Czy wystarczy dla paroprzepuszczalności podanej wyżej?
> 
> 
> Niestety pomysł na wcisk nie do końca dobry. Już było poruszane na forum. Pomyśl przecież, że jak wciśniesz z jednej strony, to będzie się chciało wycisnąć z drugiej strony i folia może puścić.
> Jeżeli już, to możesz rozważyć nabicie ład na krokwie od spodu, aby z 18cm zrobiło się 20, ale wtedy różnica w cenie moze już nie być tak korzystna.


tak myślałem że nic mądrego, dzięki. Z nabijaniem to sobie podaruje wolę 1 pln dołożyć i mieć jak należy.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...nawet jeśli jest pierwsza warstwa wełny to można ją odgiąć i przykręcić wieszaki kotwowe (grzybki) a później wełnę "cofnąć"... w dzisiejszych czasach ES-y stosuje się tylko wtedy gdy już naprawdę nie można na niczym innym tego wykonać. Ja ES-y stosuję tylko przy sufitach podwieszanych do stropów i czasem pomocniczo do innych zawiłych konstrukcji.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> ja np. najczesciej poddasza robie na *profilach KP zero* ale to zupelnie zero klopotow z ustawieniami.


Chodzi o profile kapeluszowe?

----------


## pam

Dobra a teraz od czego zacząć to mocowanie grzybków? Czyli gdzie, z czym i do czego łapać poziom.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Dobra a teraz od czego zacząć to mocowanie grzybków? Czyli gdzie, z czym i do czego łapać poziom.


A pooglądaj sobie fotki:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ocieplam-...t98340-480.htm

----------


## pam

> Napisał pam
> 
> Dobra a teraz od czego zacząć to mocowanie grzybków? Czyli gdzie, z czym i do czego łapać poziom.
> 
> 
> nie poziom a plaszczyzne i do czego? a jaka bedzie grubosc ocieplenia, jaka wys. scianki kolankowej? ( EDIT: upss tu bedzie odniesienie poziomu  ) (tu masz odpowiedz)


Jak na razie to 25+10 (ocieplenie), Scianka dokladnie nie pamiętam teraz ile, ale dokładałem jeszcze przed tynkami jednego ytonga zeby zakryć murłatę, to może być niecałe 1,2m. A z tą grubością to nie wiem czy lepiej 20cm super mata czy 25 unimata (tą mam w extra cenie).

----------


## TMK

Dziś prawie skończyłem ocieplać piętro domu i od jutra startujemy w górę na stryszku. Szybkie i ważne pytanie - jak ocieplać nad kalenicą? Dociągnąć z obydwóch stron wełnę aż się połączą czy zostawić mały "kanał wentylacyjny" nad belką?

----------


## Mateusz87

Można odcinac od rolki wełny powiedzmy po szerokosci 30cm, a 90cm x 6m polozyc wzdluz krokwi ? Pozniej na to poprzecznie drugą warstwę.

----------


## TMK

> Dziś prawie skończyłem ocieplać piętro domu i od jutra startujemy w górę na stryszku. Szybkie i ważne pytanie - jak ocieplać nad kalenicą? Dociągnąć z obydwóch stron wełnę aż się połączą czy zostawić mały "kanał wentylacyjny" nad belką?


zrobiłem "na styk", ocieplenie skończone, drapanie wręcz przeciwnie  :smile:

----------


## TMK

> Można odcinac od rolki wełny powiedzmy po szerokosci 30cm, a 90cm x 6m polozyc wzdluz krokwi ? Pozniej na to poprzecznie drugą warstwę.


Szkoda materiału i już po drugiej rolce zobaczysz że to nie tak łatwo rozłożyć i przysznurkować taki pas. Łatwiej ciąć na pasy po 90cm (a długie na szerokość rolki) i tak układać. Nic się nie marnuje, idzie szybko i nie trzeba 3-4 osób do pracy.

----------


## Mateusz87

Czyli gdy roztaw krowki jest powiedzmy 1m. To Welne o wymiar 120cm x 600xm. Dzielimy na okolo 6 kawalkow o wymiarach 100x120cm.

A jesli ktos by ja obcial na takie wymiary jak mowie ? Czyli scial brzeg welny i zostawil dlugi pasek do zamontowania ?

----------


## TMK

> Czyli gdy roztaw krowki jest powiedzmy 1m. To Welne o wymiar 120cm x 600xm. Dzielimy na okolo 6 kawalkow o wymiarach 100x120cm.


tak




> A jesli ktos by ja obcial na takie wymiary jak mowie ? Czyli scial brzeg welny i zostawil dlugi pasek do zamontowania ?


Masz kilkanaście procent odpadów z każdej rolki. Spróbujesz i zobaczysz jak się wygodniej pracuje.

----------


## Mateusz87

Te odpady są akurat do wykorzystania miedzy krokwie zewnetrzene pomieszczenia a sciany. Jeszcze jedno "co sie stanie" jesli miedzy krokwie o rozstawie 70cm, wlozy sie taki dluugi pasek o szerokosci 100cm ?

----------


## TMK

> Te odpady są akurat do wykorzystania miedzy krokwie zewnetrzene pomieszczenia a sciany. Jeszcze jedno "co sie stanie" jesli miedzy krokwie o rozstawie 70cm, wlozy sie taki dluugi pasek o szerokosci 100cm ?


tniesz w drugą stronę  :smile:  naddatek po 2cm

----------


## Mateusz87

Chodzi mi o to czy coś się stanie gdbym tak właśnie zrobil.

Wiem jak to się robi, lecz pytam o inne warianty i czy jakies szkody z nich moga wyniknac  :smile:

----------


## TMK

> Chodzi mi o to czy coś się stanie gdbym tak właśnie zrobil.
> 
> Wiem jak to się robi, lecz pytam o inne warianty i czy jakies szkody z nich moga wyniknac


obejrzyj:

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=3BinZzGScDk

nie da się włożyć wełny z naddatkiem 30cm  :smile:

----------


## Mateusz87

To co powiesz na to http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/951/11111jh6.jpg ?  :wink:

----------


## TMK

> To co powiesz na to http://img55.imageshack.us/img55/951/11111jh6.jpg ?


*To nie lepiej całe rolki przyklejać do krokwi? Czysto, szybko...  * 

ja mam tak, kombinuj jak uważasz

----------


## manieq82

> Chodzi mi o to czy coś się stanie gdbym tak właśnie zrobil.
> 
> Wiem jak to się robi, lecz pytam o inne warianty i czy jakies szkody z nich moga wyniknac


Tak, wełna ściśnięta traci swoje właściwości  :sad:  Nie wiem w jakim stopniu ale traci. Możesz napisać do jakiegoś producenta to Ci wyjaśni. 
Poza tym się zapytam jak pewnie wielu tutaj PO CO ??
Koledzy wyjaśnili jak robić najłatwiej i najlepiej  :smile:

----------


## Mateusz87

Po co to nie wiem, ale ktos sie tak uparl i nie przetlumacze :]

----------


## manieq82

To ja się zapytam przy okazji: jakiego sznurka używacie - taki polipropylenowy może być? Taki jak się używa w gospodarstwie np. do paczkowania słomy - taki biały?
Tak myślę żeby on nie spruchniał szybko bo wtedy wełna spadnie na karton gips - chyba

----------


## manieq82

> Po co to nie wiem, ale ktos sie tak uparl i nie przetlumacze :]


Jeśli Ci ta osoba płaci to wytłumacz że to źle jak nadal będzie przy swoim - zarabiaj pieniądze z zaznaczeniem że "Nie bierzesz odpowiedzialności"

----------


## TMK

> To ja się zapytam przy okazji: jakiego sznurka używacie - taki polipropylenowy może być? Taki jak się używa w gospodarstwie np. do paczkowania słomy - taki biały?
> Tak myślę żeby on nie spruchniał szybko bo wtedy wełna spadnie na karton gips - chyba


Jak najbardziej sztuczny. Rolniczy jest ok pod względem składu, jednak za gruby do mocowania zszywaczem. Ja kupowałem w Castoramie kłębek 1000m (z nazwy specjalny do wełny) za ok 40zł

----------


## Mateusz87

Wiec co sie stanie jesi naddatek bedzie zamaist 2cm 30cm ?  :wink:  Ja tego nie robie, lecz ktos tak robi niemal na moich oczach. U siebie w domu. Daje Paski dlugosci rolki zwezone do 100cm - rozstaw krokwi 70cm. Wyglada to jak ciasto drozdzowe ktore nie meisci sie w foremce   :Lol:

----------


## Mateusz87

:Lol:  

Na to wiem, ze bedzie szla jeszcze juz z kostki welna poprzeczna. Swoja droga bedzie trzymac to cieplo ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> To ja się zapytam przy okazji: jakiego sznurka używacie - taki polipropylenowy może być? Taki jak się używa w gospodarstwie np. do paczkowania słomy - taki biały?
> Tak myślę żeby on nie spruchniał szybko bo wtedy wełna spadnie na karton gips - chyba


....tyle to już było wałkowane że nie chce mi się po raz kolejny tego samego pisać...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał manieq82
> 
> To ja się zapytam przy okazji: jakiego sznurka używacie - taki polipropylenowy może być? Taki jak się używa w gospodarstwie np. do paczkowania słomy - taki biały?
> Tak myślę żeby on nie spruchniał szybko bo wtedy wełna spadnie na karton gips - chyba
> 
> 
> Jak najbardziej sztuczny. Rolniczy jest ok pod względem składu, jednak za gruby do mocowania zszywaczem. Ja kupowałem w Castoramie kłębek 1000m (z nazwy specjalny do wełny) za ok 40zł


...przepłaciłeś! w Agromie za 2000m płacę 17.50zl! 
...lepiej mocować papiakami...szybciej....

----------


## manieq82

> Napisał manieq82
> 
> To ja się zapytam przy okazji: jakiego sznurka używacie - taki polipropylenowy może być? Taki jak się używa w gospodarstwie np. do paczkowania słomy - taki biały?
> Tak myślę żeby on nie spruchniał szybko bo wtedy wełna spadnie na karton gips - chyba
> 
> 
> ....tyle to już było wałkowane że nie chce mi się po raz kolejny tego samego pisać...


Hmm szukajka nie zadziałała to napisałem, 
Zamiast zbędnego komentarza mogłeś nazwę podać albo linka wkleić albo  :Roll:

----------


## TMK

> ...przepłaciłeś! w Agromie za 2000m płacę 17.50zl! 
> ...lepiej mocować papiakami...szybciej....


Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia  :wink: 

Agroma obecnie jest krócej czynna niż pracuję, a casto do 21:00 - czasami nie ma wyboru. Papiakami nie jest szybciej, mam zszywacz elektryczny na zszywki grubości 1,2mm - idzie błyskawicznie i dobrze trzyma.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> ...przepłaciłeś! w Agromie za 2000m płacę 17.50zl! 
> ...lepiej mocować papiakami...szybciej....
> 
> 
> Punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia 
> 
> Agroma obecnie jest krócej czynna niż pracuję, a casto do 21:00 - czasami nie ma wyboru. Papiakami nie jest szybciej, mam zszywacz elektryczny na zszywki grubości 1,2mm - idzie błyskawicznie i dobrze trzyma.


Ćwiczyłem już z zszywaczami... trochę mi nie na rękę a na papiakach mocno naciągnę sznurek i później dobiję młotkiem. Ale nie przeczę że innym może być wygodniej inaczej robić. A co do sznurka.... wożę go 320km do Warszawy   :Lol:   to samo z nitami - kupuję albo u siebie albo w Nadarzynie (sprawdzone-krótkie i miękkie). Wieszaki kotwowe (grzybki) długie na 270mm też mam w jednej sprawdzonej hurtowni w Markach... czasem jadę nawet 60km by kupić... ale czego się nie robi dla wygody...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał manieq82
> 
> ...


ok. tu masz 13 stron o poddaszu... fotki... instruktarz  od A do Z
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...999986#2999986

----------


## manieq82

> Wieszaki kotwowe (grzybki) długie na 270mm też mam w jednej sprawdzonej hurtowni w Markach... czasem jadę nawet 60km by kupić... ale czego się nie robi dla wygody...


W tych Markach pod Wawą?
Jak możesz daj adres   :Roll:  świeży w temacie jestem jak widziałeś i każdy namiar się zda

----------


## manieq82

> ok. tu masz 13 stron o poddaszu... fotki... instruktarz  od A do Z
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...999986#2999986


Thank You master  :smile:

----------


## TMK

> A co do sznurka.... wożę go 320km do Warszawy    to samo z nitami - kupuję albo u siebie albo w Nadarzynie (sprawdzone-krótkie i miękkie). Wieszaki kotwowe (grzybki) długie na 270mm też mam w jednej sprawdzonej hurtowni w Markach... czasem jadę nawet 60km by kupić... ale czego się nie robi dla wygody...


Dla Ciebie to praca, dla mnie jednorazowa (nie)przyjemność, ale z 4tys zaoszczędzone w kieszeni. Wrocławskie misie za wysoko śpiewały i nie zarobiły u nas wogóle   :cool:

----------


## Rom-Kon

W tych Markach pod Warszawą... na ul Kościuszki jest hurtownia jak dobrze pamiętam Klinkier-Dom... Wieszak do poddaszy 270mm kosztuje 0.86z/szt a w (??) Pęcicach (??) kupowałem za 1.20zł/szt!!!

----------


## pam

A czy do drugiej warstwy wełny 10cm tez jest ten wieszak 270mm?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A czy do drugiej warstwy wełny 10cm tez jest ten wieszak 270mm?


krótki wieszak ma 160mm - wełna 100mm, grubość profila CD 30mm, luz do ewentualnej niwelacji nierówności krokwi 10mm
Razem to jest 140mm. Pozostaje 20mm na zamocowanie do krokwi czyli 2 dziurki do przykręcenia... troszkę mało... jesli jeszcze trzeba skorygować geometrię skosu to może okazać się że wieszak będzie przykręcony na jeden wkręt... ja wolę już zabezpieczyć się i kupić długie... różnica w cenie to 10groszy na szt.
Tu są długie przy 10cm wełny:

----------


## pam

Dzieki 
 A czy mozesz podpowiedzieć co znaczy też tajemniczy zwrot - rozplanowanie połaci? Tzn od czego mam zacząć ( gdzie pierwsza linia wieszaków, w jakiej odległości np na styku skosu z sufitem, czy dwóch połaci schodzących się itp)

----------


## Rom-Kon

...najpierw wyznacza się poziom sufitu i przebieg skosu. Skos z obu stron musi być taki sam. Ścianka kolankowa też musi być równa. Do tak wyznaczonej bazy trzeba przykręcić profile UD30... po obwodzie i to dopiero jest właściwa baza do mocowania wieszaków... wszystkie UD30 wyznaczają płaszczyzny płyt.
A dalej to już pisałem na tej stronie:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/ocieplam-...t98340-480.htm

----------


## pam

OK - na szczęście znalazłem tam też że nie muszę najpierw przykręcać grzybków, bo można odgiąć wełnę. czyli mogę spokojnie ocieplać na razie bez profili.

----------


## Trociu

> Wiec co sie stanie jesi naddatek bedzie zamaist 2cm 30cm ?  Ja tego nie robie, lecz ktos tak robi niemal na moich oczach. U siebie w domu. Daje Paski dlugosci rolki zwezone do 100cm - rozstaw krokwi 70cm. Wyglada to jak ciasto drozdzowe ktore nie meisci sie w foremce


Takie cuda chyba tylko z wełną szklaną. Mi moja mineralna nie pozwala się za bardzo ściskać gdy ma nawet naddatek 5cm. Niejednokrotnie wyciągałem i musiałem odcinać paski, bo inaczej się mocno falowała, wybrzuszała.

----------


## HenrykZ

Witam, 
Mam pytanie do tych, ktorzy samodzielnie wykonywali montaż płyt kartonowo gipsowych. Jaką zakupic wkrętarkę; nie chodzi mi o markę, lecz o możliwości.
Czy musi mieć płynna regulacje głębokości wkręcania, czy wystarczy tylko regulacja momentu obrotowego.
Dziekuję

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam, 
> Mam pytanie do tych, ktorzy samodzielnie wykonywali montaż płyt kartonowo gipsowych. Jaką zakupic wkrętarkę; nie chodzi mi o markę, lecz o możliwości.
> Czy musi mieć płynna regulacje głębokości wkręcania, czy wystarczy tylko regulacja momentu obrotowego.
> Dziekuję


Testowałem różne i najbardziej byłaem zadowolony z taniej wkrętarki na 230 V z regulowaną głębokością wkręcania.

----------


## zbigmor

> taaa skad to znam, ze na to bedzie jeszcze przeciez szla warstwa docieplenia 
> zawsze tak mowia nawet jak pozostawiaja szpary po 5cm w welnie wlozonej miedzy krokwie.
> ta welna wypchnie membrane do dachowek, przy plenym deskowaniu zakorkuje szczeline. co sie stanie? wlena traci paroprzepuszczalnosc, bardzo szybko zamoknie od skroplin i zrobi sie niepotrzebnym wydatkiem miedzy krokwiami.


Bajek nie trzeba opowiadać. Paroprzepuszczalności wełna nie straci tylko z folią może być gorzej jeśli chodzi o ochronę przed wilgocią.
Własności izolacyjnych też nie straci jak niektórzy sugerują, ale minus jest taki, że ściśnięta i pofałdowana wełna będzie miała różną grubość w różnych miejscach.

----------


## grzechk

Witam, ja mam trochę inne pytanie. Czy na ściankach działowych trzeba dawać folię paraizolacyjna pod płyty gk?

----------


## edde

> Witam, ja mam trochę inne pytanie. Czy na ściankach działowych trzeba dawać folię paraizolacyjna pod płyty gk?


a w jakim celu?   :ohmy:

----------


## Trociu

> Witam, ja mam trochę inne pytanie. Czy na ściankach działowych trzeba dawać folię paraizolacyjna pod płyty gk?


Ja dla spokoju ducha dałem tylko w łazience. Na reszcie nie mam

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam, ja mam trochę inne pytanie. Czy na ściankach działowych trzeba dawać folię paraizolacyjna pod płyty gk?


nie ma potrzeby. dziwne, ze nie pytasz o izolacje cielplno akustyczna (welne).

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam, ja mam trochę inne pytanie. Czy na ściankach działowych trzeba dawać folię paraizolacyjna pod płyty gk?


W normalnych warunkach nie trzeba. Wyjątkiem jest sytuacja jeśli za ścianą jest pomieszczenie zimne. Wtedy trzeba to traktować tak jak sufit czy skos na poddaszu. No i oczywiście grubość wełny to nie według wymogów akustycznych tylko termicznych. W łazienkach - od strony wilgotnej  też dobrze dać - ale tylko z jednej strony.

----------


## grzechk

Dzięki za odpowiedzi. Chodziło mi właśnie o to, że w niektórych pomieszczeniach jest dosyć wilgotno i zastanawiałem się, czy nie zagrozi to wełnie.

----------


## Trociu

> W łazienkach - od strony wilgotnej  też dobrze dać - ale tylko z jednej strony.


Ja dla spokoju ducha od strony łazienki dałem folię. Z drugiej strony od pokoi jej nie ma.

----------


## Gosc_gość

Witam
Mam zagwozdkę   :Roll:  
Dach jest taki jak fotka obok. Nachylenie 40 stopni, ścianka kolankowa prawie 107cm, a nad garażem prawie 91cm, krokwie 16x8, pełne deskowanie, krokwie połaci nie są za długie.
Wełna Toprock między krokwie, Superrock na krokwie
Ocieplenie między krokwie pod kalenicę.

Wariant 1:
2 cm szczelina wentylacyjna pod deskowaniem,między krokwie 14cm, potem na 10cm;
Pytania:
Jak jest z dostępnością wełny Toprock grubości 14cm ? będzie problem ?
Czy ta szczelina 2 cm nie będzie za mała ?

Wariant 2:
4 cm szczelina wentylacyjna, między krokwie 12cm, a potem na 10cm;
Pytania:
Jak jest z dostępnością wełny Toprock grubości 12cm ? będzie problem ?
Czy taka grubość wełny nie będzie za mała (22cm) ?

Wariant 3:
Na krokwie nabić deski grubość 2 cm na szerokość krokwi 8cm, uzyskamy w ten sposób krokwie 18cm, między krokwie 15cm, a potem 10cm.
Pytania:
Czy czasem za dużo poddasza mi nie zabierze ?
Ile dodatkowo mogą policzyć za nabijanie tych desek ?

Który wariant Waszym zdaniem będzie najbardziej optymalny ?    :Roll:

----------


## Trociu

Z dostępnością 12 i 14cm TopRocka nie powinno być problemów. Skoro producent je oferuje, to dlaczego miałby nie było ich być. Teraz nie ma boomu i wszystko jest do dostania. Tylko się nie ździw jak się okaże, że 12 lub 14cm jest droższe na m2 niż 15cm. Taki urok niepopularnych wymiarów.




> Wymiary i pakowanie  
> Długość  Szerokość  Grubość  RD opór
> cieplny  Ilość m2 w rolce  Ilość m2
> w ROCKPAK-u*  
> [mm]  [mm]  [mm]  [m2K/W]  [m2]  [m2] 
> 5000 1000 100 2,85 5,0 100,0 
> 4500 1000 *120* 3,40 4,5 90,0 
> 3500 1000 *140* 4,00 3,5 70,0 
> 3500 1000 150 4,25 3,5 70,0 
> ...

----------


## Trociu

> Wariant 3:
> Na krokwie nabić deski grubość 2 cm na szerokość krokwi 8cm, uzyskamy w ten sposób krokwie 18cm, między krokwie 15cm, a potem 10cm.
> Pytania:
> Czy czasem za dużo poddasza mi nie zabierze ?
> Ile dodatkowo mogą policzyć za nabijanie tych desek ?


Wariant jak najbardziej możliwy.
Zadanie przybijania do krowkii proste jak gwoździe, których będą używać, więc nie powinni skasować za dużo. Ewentualnie można samemu to zrobić.
Tylko trzeba pamiętać, że za te wszystkie dodatkowe deski trzeba będzie zapłacić. A standardowe łaty mają wymiary 4x6...

----------


## Trociu

> Wariant 2:
> 4 cm szczelina wentylacyjna, między krokwie 12cm, a potem na 10cm;
> Pytania:
> Jak jest z dostępnością wełny Toprock grubości 12cm ? będzie problem ?
> Czy taka grubość wełny nie będzie za mała (22cm) ?


Lepiej dać mniej wełny z lepszymi parametrami aniżeli troszkę więcej z gorszymi parametrami. Czy 22cm to wystarczająco - trudno powiedzieć, kiedyś na pewno tak, teraz preferuje się coraz grubsze warstwy. U mnie będzie 28cm.... tak wyszło

----------


## izat

decyzja o 30 cm wełny w dachu w dwóch warstwach od 2 lat daje pozytywne rezultaty, ciepło zimą, chłodno latem  :smile: 
mniej nie polecam

----------


## ciapek33

Witam
Ja też właśnie przymierzam się do kupna wełny i widzę że wszyscy mają powyżej 25cm grubośc.
U mnie dodatkowo wyszedł stryszek na którym mam położone płytę OSB 12mm. Kozły mają 17cm więc ile potrzebuje ocieplenia ? też 30 cm ?

----------


## Gosc_gość

> decyzja o 30 cm wełny w dachu w dwóch warstwach od 2 lat daje pozytywne rezultaty, ciepło zimą, chłodno latem 
> mniej nie polecam


A jaka masz konfiguracje tego 30 cm ocieplenia ? (ile między a ile na krokwie)
pełne deskowanie czy membrana ?

----------


## ciapek33

> Witam
> Ja też właśnie przymierzam się do kupna wełny i widzę że wszyscy mają powyżej 25cm grubośc.
> U mnie dodatkowo wyszedł stryszek na którym mam położone płytę OSB 12mm. Kozły mają 17cm więc ile potrzebuje ocieplenia ? też 30 cm ?


Dodam że mam dachówkę + papa + deskowanie

----------


## kadbra

Mam dwa pytania odnośnie docieplenia poddasza:
1.W jaki sposób należy uciąć wełnę nad murłatą, aby później dało się ją połączyć ze styropianem, który dopiero będzie w przyszłości położony?

a)



b)




Chodzi  mi czy przycinać wełnę pionowo z krawędzią murłaty  (Rys. a) czy poziomo (Rys b), a może jeszcze jakiś inny wariant. Dach jest deskowany pokryty papą oraz blachą. Dodam jeszcze, że między murłata, a deskowaniem poprzypinałem zszywaczem siatkę,  żeby mi nic nie lazło do środka  którą przy wariancie b) musiałbym zdjąć.

2. Drugie pytanie dotyczy wkładania profili CD w UD. Czy są one na tyle elastyczne, że przy uchwytach grzybkowych dają się nagiąć, tak aby włożyć je w profile UD, czy może istnieje jakaś specjalna „technika”

----------


## kadbra

Dzięki za odpowiedź.  Jeszcze pytanie do punktu pierwszego. Rozumiem, że wysuwam wełnę poza murłatę. Ma być tak jak narysunku? Przy robieniu elewacji z zewnątrz ją odpowiednio podetną? Tylko jak wysunąć  wełnę 15 ( styropian ma mieć 15), gdy a odległość między krawędzią murłaty, a deskowaniem wynosi 10 (nie pamiętam dokładnie) minus szczelina wentylacyjna 3 cm. Należy ją podciąć?

----------


## FlashBack

wykonaj to jak na rys. B welna bedzie wystawac ok. 8-10 cm za murlate a ewentualne korekty wykonac przy podejsciu z izolacja elewacji. dodatkowo jesli murlata posadowiona jest jak na rysunku to, bedzie jeszcze izolacja murlaty od wewnatrz wiec mostek sie wykasuje.

----------


## Rafałsz

Proszę poradźcie jaka wełna jest lepsza... Zastanawiam się między KNAUFEM a ROCWOOLEM (obie mineralne a gfrubość 20cm)...

----------


## FlashBack

> Proszę poradźcie jaka wełna jest lepsza... Zastanawiam się między KNAUFEM a ROCWOOLEM (obie mineralne a gfrubość 20cm)...


z dwojga tego to, wybralbym "RockWool" sam uzywam "Paroc"

----------


## AndRe_DCF

> Proszę poradźcie jaka wełna jest lepsza... Zastanawiam się między KNAUFEM a ROCWOOLEM (obie mineralne a gfrubość 20cm)...


Napisz jaką wełnę bierzesz pod uwagę 
bo są różne wełny tych producentów

przy wyborze wełny zwróć uwagę na parametry wełny najważniejszy to izolacyjność (W/mK)

z knaufa najlepszą izolacyjność ma wełna Unifit 035 - 0,035 W/mK
ceny też są rózne  :wink: 

Ja jestem w trakcie docieplania poddasza i kładę wełnę KNAUF  Classic 040 o grubości 15cm między krokwie
na to ruszt z łat 5x5cm i płyty półsztywne (KNAUF  TP 116) o grubości 10cm

Wybrałem knaufa ze względu na dobrą cenę.

Pozdrawiam
andrzej

----------


## Gosc_gość

Witam
Jaka grubość wełny o wskaźniku 0,035 zapewnia przyzwoity komfort na poddaszu w upalne dni latem, przy zastosowaniu również wentylacji mechanicznej z rekuperatorem ?
Biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że dachówka jest czarna i pełne deskowanie oraz papa.

Pasuje mi rozmiarowo grubość wełny 24cm (w 2 warstwach 14+10) o wskaźniku 0,035 , ale nie wiem czy czasem to nie za mało na letnie upały   :Roll:

----------


## FlashBack

> z knaufa najlepszą izolacyjność ma wełna Unifit 035 - 0,035 W/mK
> ceny też są rózne 
> 
> Ja jestem w trakcie docieplania poddasza i kładę wełnę KNAUF  Classic 040 o grubości 15cm między krokwie
> na to ruszt z łat 5x5cm i płyty półsztywne (KNAUF  TP 116) o grubości 10cm
> 
> Wybrałem knaufa ze względu na dobrą cenę.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> andrzej


pobronie "RockWool" welny z lambda 0,035 i ceny wszystkich sa identyczne (dla poddaszy).cena? to juz zalezy ale rabaty sa potezne na welny ogolnie. plusem jeszcze jest to, ze ta welna jest skalna nie mineralna i lepiej sie ja uklada nie zawija sie, nie "kolduni", nie strzepi. a! zadsze sznurkowanie co  zdecydowanie przyspiesza jej montaz (choc 2km sznurka to koszt 40zl  :smile:  zszywek ok. 15zl).

----------


## Rafałsz

Bardzo Wam dziękuję za wypowiedzi...

----------


## kadbra

Kolejne pytanie do praktyków. Czy można łączyć ze sobą profile UD, oczywiście wzdłuż? Do profili CD są łączniki. Przy profilach UD zostaje chyba tylko dobrze przykręcić kołkami do ściany? Czy może też są do kupienia jakieś łaczniki?

----------


## FlashBack

laczyc?
jesli jest mocowany do sciany to na styk przykrecamy kolejny profil.
przy pomocy praski, mozna laczyc ze soba profile nakladka tak by nachodzila na laczone profile po 40-50cm kazdy.

----------


## manieq82

Witam,
A ja się zapytam o taką koncepcję:
Przemyśliwam  :smile:  ocieplenie poddasza i takie mnie naszły wątpliwości. Wielu jest sceptyków jakoby na wełnie przy pełnym deskowaniu może się zdażyć iż będzie się wykraplała woda : mianowicie powietrze wentylujące wchodzące w podbitkę które wędruje między wełną a deskowaniem może wykraplać na wełnę wodę która wiadkomo co spowoduje - utrwatę właściwości samej wełny.
Wymyśliłem coby dać między krokwie styropian, zaś po wełnę. Pytania:
1. Czy takie połączenie nie ma przeciwwskazań (wełna i styropian)?
2. Jakie są styropiany do poddaszy (jakoś pomimo reklam nie widuję ich na składach a tym bardziej w sklepach)
3. Jak z docinaniem i resztkami (wełnę docina sie z krążka na szerokość między krokwie, styro jest w kawałkach) czy będzie dużo strat?
4. Czy styro można przyklejać lekko do krokwi np. pianką do styropianu żeby lepiej trzymał i może wypełniać nią wszelkie dziury itp?

Pozdrawiam ocieplających..

----------


## FlashBack

jezeli jest za mala grubosc ocieplenie (np. masa mostkow termicznych) i cieplo przenika na zewnatrz do szczeliny wentylacyjnej to mimo prawidlowo wykonanej paroizolacji wewnetrzej bedzie nastepowalo wykraplanie sie pary z powietrza wedrujacego w szczelinie na deskowaniu i czesci krowki. jezeli izolacja cieplna i paroizolacja beda prawidlowe to wedrujace w szczelinie powietrze a tym samym ew.  para zostanie przeciagiem (okap-kalenica) wydmuchane.  jezeli szczelina jest to wilgosc po jakims czasie zostanie odprowadzone z welny.
najgorsze co moze byc to calkowity lub niewystarczajacy rozmiar szczeliny wentylacyjnej.

----------


## Trociu

> Witam,
> A ja się zapytam o taką koncepcję:
> Przemyśliwam  ocieplenie poddasza i takie mnie naszły wątpliwości. Wielu jest sceptyków jakoby na wełnie przy pełnym deskowaniu może się zdażyć iż będzie się wykraplała woda : mianowicie powietrze wentylujące wchodzące w podbitkę które wędruje między wełną a deskowaniem może wykraplać na wełnę wodę która wiadkomo co spowoduje - utrwatę właściwości samej wełny.
> Wymyśliłem coby dać między krokwie styropian, zaś po wełnę. Pytania:
> 1. Czy takie połączenie nie ma przeciwwskazań (wełna i styropian)?
> 2. Jakie są styropiany do poddaszy (jakoś pomimo reklam nie widuję ich na składach a tym bardziej w sklepach)
> 3. Jak z docinaniem i resztkami (wełnę docina sie z krążka na szerokość między krokwie, styro jest w kawałkach) czy będzie dużo strat?
> 4. Czy styro można przyklejać lekko do krokwi np. pianką do styropianu żeby lepiej trzymał i może wypełniać nią wszelkie dziury itp?
> 
> Pozdrawiam ocieplających..


O ocieplaniu skosów styro nawet jakoś niedawno był wątek. Ogólnie sprawa śliska i do tego droższa (wyliczenia przy specjalnym styro do poddaszy) od wełny. Mieszajac dwa izolatory dajesz sobie więcej pracy. Dodatkowo na moje, jak pierwszy dasz styropian i zamontujesz go szczelnie, a potem pod niego dasz wełnę, to dopiero odetniesz ją od wentylacji. I dopiero może się problem pojawić.

Dlatego zadbaj o dobrą szczelinę wentylacyjną, dobry przepływ powietrza w szczelinie i nic się dziać nie powinno.

----------


## manieq82

Faktycznie jak odetnę styropianem to mogę zablokować ucieczkę ciepła. Ale tak się zastanawiam jak zrobić prawidłową cyrkulację powietrza w koszach


na rysunku zaznaczyłem strałkami obszar który mnie zastanawia, jak to zrobić coby było dobrze?

przecież od podbitki powietrze może jedynie przejść prosto do kalenicy - a co z wełną między krokwiami które odchodzą od kosza?

----------


## Wito2008

zostało mi troche styropianu i wełny , czy warto to zużyć na stryszku czy nie warto sobie głowy zawracać?

----------


## Trociu

> zostało mi troche styropianu i wełny , czy warto to zużyć na stryszku czy nie warto sobie głowy zawracać?


A w jakim celu chcesz to użyć? I ile tego jest?

----------


## kasianka36

witam, nowa jestem o ratunek proszę  :sad:  
mam "ocieplone" poddasze od roku. w konfiguracji;
-blachodachówka
-folia paraprzepuszczalna (nie wiem czy nisko czy wysoko- kupialam dom w stanie surowym   :sad:   :sad:  )
-według mnie brak szczeliny ("fachowcy" powiedzieli mi że tak to jest jak się baba muratora naczyta, to się czepia)
-wełna 15 na sznurkach
-wełna 5 na konstrukcji
-do konstrukcji folia żółta przyklejona taśmą
-do konstrukcji przykręcone płyty K-G
i co??
przylazł gościu robić łazienkę, zamiział złączenia płyt, 3dni minęło i to dalej mokre, odkręciliśmy płytę, żółta folia wilgotna od strony płyty, od wełny ok...
no i uradzili że folia nie może dotykać płyta, że powinna być bezpośrednio pod wełną, tzn leżeć na konstrukcji i dotykać wełny a nie płyty   :sad:   :sad:   :sad:  

może jakieś sugestie??? a może to mokre bo niewietrzone, słabo grzane, zatkana wentylacja?? CO MAM ZROBIĆ?HELP

----------


## Trociu

> witam, nowa jestem o ratunek proszę  
> mam "ocieplone" poddasze od roku. w konfiguracji;
> -blachodachówka
> -folia paraprzepuszczalna (nie wiem czy nisko czy wysoko- kupialam dom w stanie surowym    )
> -według mnie brak szczeliny ("fachowcy" powiedzieli mi że tak to jest jak się baba muratora naczyta, to się czepia)
> -wełna 15 na sznurkach
> -wełna 5 na konstrukcji
> -do konstrukcji folia żółta przyklejona taśmą
> -do konstrukcji przykręcone płyty K-G
> ...


Szczeliny mieć nie potrzebujesz bo masz membranę/folię. Według mnie na 75% wysokoparoprzepuszczalną.

Co do wilgoci. Brak wentylacji - od tego bym zaczął. Woda gdzieś musi uciekać. Konstrukcja wygląda ok. 

Czym on te połączenia miział? U mnie gips schnie raz dwa. 

Ogrzewanie masz uruchomione?

----------


## kasianka36

ogrzewanie włączone bo na dole mieszkamy...ale z wentylacją może być kiepsko bo mój mądry małż ją pozatykał  :sad:  poza tym, wstyd przyznać...pranie tam suszyliśmy cały rok, no i jest ciut zimniej niż na dole...no i strop drewniany a pod spodem..kuchnia
ehh
nie wiem czym miział, pewnie jakim gipsem  :smile:  wrócę z pracy to mu zajrzę do wiadra  :smile:  najgorsze jest to, że się chłopina zaparł i mi chce tą folię żółtą pod profile wpychać (w sensie pod konstrukcję) "żeby nie dotykała płyty i płyta nie bedzie mokra.."
mam się nie dać???

----------


## Trociu

> nie wiem czym miział, pewnie jakim gipsem  wrócę z pracy to mu zajrzę do wiadra  najgorsze jest to, że się chłopina zaparł i mi chce tą folię żółtą pod profile wpychać (w sensie pod konstrukcję) "żeby nie dotykała płyty i płyta nie bedzie mokra.."
> mam się nie dać???


Płyta mokra może nie będzie ale wilgoć i tak tam zostanie. Więc nie ma co się zwariować. Większość z nas kładzie płyty bezpośrednio na folię i nic się nie dzieje. 
Zadbajcie teraz o wentylację. Uruchomcie tam ogrzewanie. Wysuszcie i pracujcie dalej.

----------


## FlashBack

juz najwyzsza pora zmienic miziarza na fachowca. bo zaczniesz przy nim kapitalny remont domu. pomizia tynki i okaze sie, ze one sa do skucia.

----------


## manieq82

> Faktycznie jak odetnę styropianem to mogę zablokować ucieczkę ciepła. Ale tak się zastanawiam jak zrobić prawidłową cyrkulację powietrza w koszach
> 
> 
> na rysunku zaznaczyłem strałkami obszar który mnie zastanawia, jak to zrobić coby było dobrze?
> 
> przecież od podbitki powietrze może jedynie przejść prosto do kalenicy - a co z wełną między krokwiami które odchodzą od kosza?


się przypomnę ?
Ktoś coś powie w temacie?

----------


## kasianka36

Ok, będziemy się wentylować i suszyć  :smile:   :smile:  może tego miziarza za słabo karmię i dlatego taki rozdrażniony  :smile:  
flash... prosiłam o sugestię   :smile:  zmienić miziarza na innego miziarza to nie rozwiązanie  :cool:  bo skąd ja wezmę fachowca ???  :Roll:

----------


## pablooo-exe

a ja mam znów całkiem inne pytanie otóż jeżeli zrobię ocieplenie + stelaż + folia a następnie otynkuje ściany, w wyniku czego zatynkuje ok. 0.5-.0.7mm profil UD a następnie przykręcę płyty gk, czy to będzie ok?, czy ze stelażem poczekać po tynkowaniu?

Dodam iż ściany mam równe - no może w miarę równe...  :cool:

----------


## Trociu

> a ja mam znów całkiem inne pytanie otóż jeżeli zrobię ocieplenie + stelaż + folia a następnie otynkuje ściany, w wyniku czego zatynkuje ok. 0.5-.0.7mm profil UD a następnie przykręcę płyty gk, czy to będzie ok?, czy ze stelażem poczekać po tynkowaniu?
> 
> Dodam iż ściany mam równe - no może w miarę równe...


Znaczy się, boisz się, że jak tynk zakryje od zewnątrz kawałek powierzchni profila UD, do którego dolega płyta, to będzie coś nie tak?? Raczej nie bo i tak płyty nie kręcisz do UD tylko do CD.

----------


## pablooo-exe

> Znaczy się, boisz się, że jak tynk zakryje od zewnątrz kawałek powierzchni profila UD, do którego dolega płyta, to będzie coś nie tak?? Raczej nie bo i tak płyty nie kręcisz do UD tylko do CD.


Dokładnie o to mi chodzi

----------


## pam

A czy ktoś się orientuje czym mogę zrobic przejściówkę w przewodzie wentylacyjnym:  mam kanał wentylacyjny 12x17cm (wewnatrz) - typowy Leiera, kończy się pod skosem, i muszę puścić wzdłuż krokwi najlepiej taki płaski kanał PCV i doprowadzic do kominka wentylacyjnego w dachówce. ale czym połączyć ten Leiera z PCV? W hiperach budowlanych nic nie znalazłem, w instalacyjnym tez nie mieli.

----------


## kasianka36

a i jeszcze jedno pytanie  :smile:  co w końcu robię z ta żółtą folią (znaczy się paraizolacyjną) co mi wisi wszędzie?  :big grin:  tzn spod płyt gk mi wisi...gdzieś mi coś o akrylu mignęło??? a na tej murłacie też mi wisi ta folia..ratunku...bo znając życie ktoś mi ją tu zaraz wytnie na równo z płytą, żebym się nie czepiała...  :Evil:

----------


## PeZet

Podciągam pytanie manieq82 - myślę, że to ważne - 
i dorzucam swoje: co z fragmentem połaci za kominem w kierunku kalenicy?  :ohmy:  
i 



> (...) Jak zrobić prawidłową cyrkulację powietrza w koszach
> 
> 
> na rysunku zaznaczyłem strałkami obszar który mnie zastanawia, jak to zrobić coby było dobrze?
> 
> *przecież od podbitki powietrze może jedynie przejść prosto do kalenicy - a co z wełną między krokwiami które odchodzą od kosza?*

----------


## FlashBack

> a i jeszcze jedno pytanie  co w końcu robię z ta żółtą folią (znaczy się paraizolacyjną) co mi wisi wszędzie?  tzn spod płyt gk mi wisi...gdzieś mi coś o akrylu mignęło??? a na tej murłacie też mi wisi ta folia..ratunku...bo znając życie ktoś mi ją tu zaraz wytnie na równo z płytą, żebym się nie czepiała...


juz po ptakach teraz pozostaje jedynie zaspoinowac i odciac nadmiar wystajacej foli. normalnie to ona powinna byc przyklejona do scian np. tasma slizgowa, klejem do floli lub tasma klejaco-uszczelniajaca (czym uzaleznione od podloza, oczywiscie pamietajac tez o klejeniu zakladow dolna warstwa na gorna).




> Podciągam pytanie manieq82 - myślę, że to ważne - 
> i dorzucam swoje: co z fragmentem połaci za kominem w kierunku kalenicy?  
> i


 przeciez macie stawiane nowe dachy co chcecie wentylowac w szczelinie?

----------


## manieq82

Jak to co?
Jest koniecznosć pozostawienia szczeliny nad wełną przy pełnym deskowaniu aby następowała wentylacja od podbitki do kalenicy. Tylko co z przestrzeniami między krokwiami które odchodzą od krokwi koszowej - ich dół jest zamknięty....
Pytałem dziś szefa ekipy od ociepleń i powiedział iż - nie jest wentylowane....
Nie miał natomiast żadnego pomysłu na to...

----------


## FlashBack

> Jak to co?
> Jest koniecznosć pozostawienia szczeliny nad wełną przy pełnym deskowaniu aby następowała wentylacja od podbitki do kalenicy. Tylko co z przestrzeniami między krokwiami które odchodzą od krokwi koszowej - ich dół jest zamknięty....
> Pytałem dziś szefa ekipy od ociepleń i powiedział iż - nie jest wentylowane....
> Nie miał natomiast żadnego pomysłu na to...


sprawa szczeliny wentylacyjnej hmm dla dachow ze spadem 6-7m powinna wynosci ok. 5-6cm, przy dachu z lamanym spadem nawet wiecej, dodatkowo welna powinna byc od niej oddzielona wiatroizolacja wysokoparoprzepuszczlana. "kalenica" zrobi swoje.
szef nie wiedzial czyli co? nie podejmie sie ocieplenia poddasza? czy zrobi i bedziesz zadowolony?

----------


## skorpio

> Jak to co?
> Jest koniecznosć pozostawienia szczeliny nad wełną przy pełnym deskowaniu aby następowała wentylacja od podbitki do kalenicy. Tylko co z przestrzeniami między krokwiami które odchodzą od krokwi koszowej - ich dół jest zamknięty....
> Pytałem dziś szefa ekipy od ociepleń i powiedział iż - nie jest wentylowane....
> Nie miał natomiast żadnego pomysłu na to...


I tu wychodzi wyższość membrany położonej na pełnym deskowaniu zamiast papy.

----------


## manieq82

> Napisał manieq82
> 
> Jak to co?
> Jest koniecznosć pozostawienia szczeliny nad wełną przy pełnym deskowaniu aby następowała wentylacja od podbitki do kalenicy. Tylko co z przestrzeniami między krokwiami które odchodzą od krokwi koszowej - ich dół jest zamknięty....
> Pytałem dziś szefa ekipy od ociepleń i powiedział iż - nie jest wentylowane....
> Nie miał natomiast żadnego pomysłu na to...
> 
> 
> sprawa szczeliny wentylacyjnej hmm dla dachow ze spadem 6-7m powinna wynosci ok. 5-6cm, przy dachu z lamanym spadem nawet wiecej, dodatkowo welna powinna byc od niej oddzielona wiatroizolacja wysokoparoprzepuszczlana. "kalenica" zrobi swoje.
> szef nie wiedzial czyli co? nie podejmie sie ocieplenia poddasza? czy zrobi i bedziesz zadowolony?


spad 6-7 m? mm 37stopni jest
5-6 cm? a mówiono że 3 cm wystarczy...
A folii słyszałem, wydaje sie logiczna, ale to że kalenica zrobi swoje to już niekoniecznie. Co zrobi? Raczej nie bardzo zassie powietrza skoro to nie będzie miało skąd sie tam wziąć..

A co do szefa t skoro nie wie to oczywiście nie robi - nie docierają do mnie teksty ludzi - "Panie, dlatego że ponieważ"


@skorpio
Każda opcja ma swoje plusy i minusy - to jest niewątpliwie minus - poszukajmy nań rozwiązania sensownego....

----------


## FlashBack

kontrlaty na krokwie przed deskowaniem, przy metrowym rozstawie krokwi 2,5cm x do szerokosci krokwi, im wezej tym wyzsze. w kalenicy automatem robi sie szczelina 5cm.

----------


## jz

Wcześniej czytałem, że ktoś zaproponował cięcie wełny w chwili, kiedy jest jeszcze w folii (w opakowaniu). Jak się to ma do oszczędności ściętej wełny?
Np. wełna Isovera ma 1,2m. szerokości. Jeśli mamy rozstaw krokwi 90cm, to 30cm z każdej rolki nam zostanie...

W przykładach krok po kroku ocieplenia poddasza na stronie Isovera i Rockwoola zaproponowane jest cięcie wełny po rozwinięciu rolki z wełną, co umożliwi wykorzystanie całej rolki (nie zostanie nam 3m. wełny o szerokości 30cm).

Do tych co ocieplali: która metoda cięcia jest lepsza?

----------


## FlashBack

wersja z rozwinieciem welny i docinania odpowiednich kawalkow z dlugosci.
mamy ciagla kontrole nad dobraniem odpowiedniej szerokosci welny do faktycznego rozstawu krokwi. bywa, ze ciesli osunie sie zestaw krokwi co, w efekcie daje brak rownoleglosc sasiadujacych ze soba krokwi.

----------


## Trociu

> Wcześniej czytałem, że ktoś zaproponował cięcie wełny w chwili, kiedy jest jeszcze w folii (w opakowaniu). Jak się to ma do oszczędności ściętej wełny?


Raczej ma się nijak. 
Co prawda ja tak ciąłem dla drugiej warstwy. Wychodziło mi jakoś tak, że rolka przecięta na pół + odcięcie pasków po 6cm dawało mi super dopasowanie pomiędzy profile i w profile. Ale jako układanie pierwszej warstwy pomiędzy krokwie sobie nie wyobrażam.

A - i teraz ocieplając stryszek też będę ciął wełnę przed rozpakowaniem, bo będę potrzebował kawałki 50cm pomiędzy legary. A że paczka ma 1m to super będzie się docinało.

----------


## iceman76p

Witam , mam pytanie  czy przy izolacji poddasza użytkowego przy pełnym deskowaniu i papie muszę wykonać 2-3 cm szczelinę wentylacyjną?Dodam tylko ,że nie mam możliwości wykonania otworów wentylacyjnych w podbitce i w kalenicy ,ponieważ nie mam dostępu do tych części dachu(inny właściciel)Co sie może stać bez tej szczeliny.Moja izolacja ma wyglądać w następujący sposób:1-blacha,papa,pełne deskowanie.2 -pomędzy krokwie na deski Toprock 15cm.3 -pomiędzy stelaż płyty g/k Superrock 5 cm.4 -folia paroizolacyjna.5 -płyta g/k ogniotrwała. Prosze o podpowiedzi czy dobrze myślę i co ztą szczeliną wentylacyjną.

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam , mam pytanie  czy przy izolacji poddasza użytkowego przy pełnym deskowaniu i papie muszę wykonać 2-3 cm szczelinę wentylacyjną?Dodam tylko ,że nie mam możliwości wykonania otworów wentylacyjnych w podbitce i w kalenicy ,ponieważ nie mam dostępu do tych części dachu(inny właściciel)Co sie może stać bez tej szczeliny.Moja izolacja ma wyglądać w następujący sposób:1-blacha,papa,pełne deskowanie.2 -pomędzy krokwie na deski Toprock 15cm.3 -pomiędzy stelaż płyty g/k Superrock 5 cm.4 -folia paroizolacyjna.5 -płyta g/k ogniotrwała. Prosze o podpowiedzi czy dobrze myślę i co ztą szczeliną wentylacyjną.


skad ten pomysl ze szczelina 2-3cm?. jak dluga (wysoka) jest polac dachu, jaki jest wymiar krokwi i rozstaw miedzy nimi to, co do ew. szczeliny. jak wyglada (czy jest) szczelina powyzej izolacja w stropach. podane welny maja te same parametry  :big grin:  jedynie jedna z rolki druga w plytach, lepiej bylo wybrac wszystko w rolkach. kolejnosc wlasciwa. plyta tak ognioochronna jezeli to dom wielorodzinny lub chcemy miec wytrzymalosc ogniowa zabudowy.

----------


## iceman76p

[quote/]skad ten pomysl ze szczelina 2-3cm?. jak dluga (wysoka) jest polac dachu, jaki jest wymiar krokwi i rozstaw miedzy nimi to, co do ew. szczeliny. jak wyglada (czy jest) szczelina powyzej izolacja w stropach..[/quote]

o szczelinie min 2-3 cm wyczytałem gdzies na forum.Dlugość dachu to ok. 3,5m , wys. krokwi 15 cm ,rozstaw różnie 70-80 cm.A co do szczeliny i izolacji powyżej to pierwszej raczej nie ma a izolacjaw dachu jakaś jest ale nie wiem jaka bo nie mam dostepu(miły sąsiad  :Confused:  ) a strop powyżej betonowy.Czyli interesuje mnie izolacja tylko części dachu przy mojej częsci poddasza.

----------


## FlashBack

> [quote/]skad ten pomysl ze szczelina 2-3cm?. jak dluga (wysoka) jest polac dachu, jaki jest wymiar krokwi i rozstaw miedzy nimi to, co do ew. szczeliny. jak wyglada (czy jest) szczelina powyzej izolacja w stropach..


o szczelinie min 2-3 cm wyczytałem gdzies na forum.Dlugość dachu to ok. 3,5m , wys. krokwi 15 cm ,rozstaw różnie 70-80 cm.A co do szczeliny i izolacji powyżej to pierwszej raczej nie ma a izolacjaw dachu jakaś jest ale nie wiem jaka bo nie mam dostepu(miły sąsiad  :Confused:  ) a strop powyżej betonowy.Czyli interesuje mnie izolacja tylko części dachu przy mojej częsci poddasza.[/quote]
by izolowac "swoja" czesc musisz izolowac strop. Twoj sufit a podloga sasiada  :smile:  inaczej bedzie most.
te 3,5m masz skosu razem z sasiadem? to jak wysokie on ma mieszkanie?
liczac, ze to bedzie dach ok.7m zrob szczeline hmm min 4-5cm. czyli konieczna bedzie nadbitka z lat na czola krokwi by wykonac zasadnicza izolacje z 15cm welny. jezeli to, stary dom oddziel welne od szczeliny folia wysoko paroprzepuszczalna, wrazie prac nad pokryciem lub uszkodzeniami nie bedziesz mial narazonej welny na zamoczenie. reszta jak wymieniales.

----------


## iceman76p

> Napisał iceman76p
> 
> [quote/]skad ten pomysl ze szczelina 2-3cm?. jak dluga (wysoka) jest polac dachu, jaki jest wymiar krokwi i rozstaw miedzy nimi to, co do ew. szczeliny. jak wyglada (czy jest) szczelina powyzej izolacja w stropach..
> 
> 
> o szczelinie min 2-3 cm wyczytałem gdzies na forum.Dlugość dachu to ok. 3,5m , wys. krokwi 15 cm ,rozstaw różnie 70-80 cm.A co do szczeliny i izolacji powyżej to pierwszej raczej nie ma a izolacjaw dachu jakaś jest ale nie wiem jaka bo nie mam dostepu(miły sąsiad  ) a strop powyżej betonowy.Czyli interesuje mnie izolacja tylko części dachu przy mojej częsci poddasza.


by izolowac "swoja" czesc musisz izolowac strop. Twoj sufit a podloga sasiada  :smile:  inaczej bedzie most.
te 3,5m masz skosu razem z sasiadem? to jak wysokie on ma mieszkanie?
liczac, ze to bedzie dach ok.7m zrob szczeline hmm min 4-5cm. czyli konieczna bedzie nadbitka z lat na czola krokwi by wykonac zasadnicza izolacje z 15cm welny. jezeli to, stary dom oddziel welne od szczeliny folia wysoko paroprzepuszczalna, wrazie prac nad pokryciem lub uszkodzeniami nie bedziesz mial narazonej welny na zamoczenie. reszta jak wymieniales.[/quote]

Dach ma min.7,5m(czyli jakby poddasze nad poddaszem),ale nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumialem ,jeżeli nie mam dostępu do kalenicy żeby odprowadzić powietrze z wentylowanej pow. pomiędzy izolacją a deskowaniem to czy też w ogóle powinienem robić tą szczelinę wentylacyjną?Bo o ile dobrze rozumiem szczelina jest po to aby powietrze między warstwą izolacji a odeskowaniem mogło swobodnie przepływać pomiędzy podbitką a kalenicą a jeżeli takiego przepływu nie mogę zapewnić to czy jest sens robić szczelinę ,nadbijać krokwie itd.I co może się stać z izolacją jeżeli nie zastosuję szczeliny went. tylko położę wełnę bezpośrednio na odeskowanie.

----------


## FlashBack

teoretycznie nic jesli bedzie prawidlowa paroizolacja ale to tylko teoria. fakt nikt tez nie gwarantuje, ze u Twojego "gawla" izolacja ma takowa szczeline.

----------


## seba_x

*>FlashBack* czy konieczna jest folia paroizolacyjna jeśli będę miał wentylacje mechaniczną ? , gdzieś wyczytałem że nie ale chciałbym żebyś jako fachowiec wypowiedział się w tej sprawie .

----------


## FlashBack

bez wdawania sie w opis "por roku" zastosuj paroizolacje.

----------


## kolorado

Mam dwa szybkie pytanka:
1. Czy przy rozstawie krokwi lekko ponad 120cm można wstawiać wełnę (15cm) między jętki bezpośrednio, czy może trzeba dać jakiś wymian i dodatkową jętkę w połowie. Mam kilka takich miejsc (komin, lukarny).
2. Czy 2-gą warstwę wełny tnie się na paski 40cm żeby wstawić pomiędzy profile, czy daje się w całości przebijając ją w miejscach wieszaków i przyciskając profilem?

Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## FlashBack

> Mam dwa szybkie pytanka:
> 1. Czy przy rozstawie krokwi lekko ponad 120cm można wstawiać wełnę (15cm) między jętki bezpośrednio, czy może trzeba dać jakiś wymian i dodatkową jętkę w połowie. Mam kilka takich miejsc (komin, lukarny).
> 2. Czy 2-gą warstwę wełny tnie się na paski 40cm żeby wstawić pomiędzy profile, czy daje się w całości przebijając ją w miejscach wieszaków i przyciskając profilem?
> 
> Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.


ad1 mozna trzeba jedynie na wszelki wypadek sposilkowac sie sznurkowaniem (zalezy to glownie od rodzaju stosowanej welny- przy mineralnych i "skalnych" trzeba sznurkowac sa zbyt miekkie, kamienne mozna spokojnie montowac bez sznurkowania) dla izolacji miedzy krokwiami

ad2 mozna ciac i mozna tez przebijac przez ESy czy "grzybki" przed zamontowaniem profili.

dla stelazy trzeba odleglosc miedzy krokwiami/jetkami zmniejszyc, to juz przekroczylo rozstaw dla profili 0,6 (100cm) o 0,5 nie wspomne.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał kolorado
> 
> Mam dwa szybkie pytanka:
> 1. Czy przy rozstawie krokwi lekko ponad 120cm można wstawiać wełnę (15cm) między jętki bezpośrednio, czy może trzeba dać jakiś wymian i dodatkową jętkę w połowie. Mam kilka takich miejsc (komin, lukarny).
> 2. Czy 2-gą warstwę wełny tnie się na paski 40cm żeby wstawić pomiędzy profile, czy daje się w całości przebijając ją w miejscach wieszaków i przyciskając profilem?
> 
> Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.
> 
> 
> ...




Dla uformalizowania:
wełna mineralna dzieli się na szkalną i skalną (czasami nazywaną kamienną). Różnią się one surowcem do produkcji (szklana - piasek kwarcowy, skalna - bazalt) i technologią wytwarzania. Szklana jest bardziej "puszysta" i żółta, skalna jest bardziej szara i sztywniejsza. Skalna wytrzymuje sporo większe temperatury.

----------


## kolorado

> dla stelazy trzeba odleglosc miedzy krokwiami/jetkami zmniejszyc, to juz przekroczylo rozstaw dla profili 0,6 (100cm) o 0,5 nie wspomne.


Tzn. w jaki sposób? Jednak wymian, czy inny (większy) profil?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> dla stelazy trzeba odleglosc miedzy krokwiami/jetkami zmniejszyc, to juz przekroczylo rozstaw dla profili 0,6 (100cm) o 0,5 nie wspomne.
> 
> 
> Tzn. w jaki sposób? Jednak wymian, czy inny (większy) profil?


wymian/y

----------


## kolorado

Dzięki! Czyli tak jak myślałem - bez wymianów ani rusz  :sad:

----------


## raafi99

Hmm.. u mnie rozstaw krokwi średino co 95 cm, CD co 40 cm to chyba max. (wcześniej myślałem co 50 cm).

----------


## kolorado

> Napisał kolorado
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FlashBack
> 
> ...


Teraz właśnie skojarzyłem, że na jętki będą kładzione legary, pomiędzy nie wełna.
No i w związku z tym:

1. Czy wieszaki mogą być mocowane do tych legarów zamiast robić wymiany?

2. Planuję dać jako te legary łaty 6x4 co około 60cm, a pomiędzy nie wełna 5cm. No i na to OSB 22mm. I mam wątpliwość, czy te łaty 6x4 (postawione 'na sztorc') nie będą za małe - z dwóch powodów: 
- szczelina wentylacyjna pomiędzy ociepleniem a podłogą z OSB będzie wtedy teoretycznie na 1cm, ale pewnie wełna się rozpręży i nie będzie jej wcale,
- łączenia płyt OSB będą wypadać na 4cm łacie - czy to nie za mało powierzchni podparcia, no w i wkręty wtedy będą 1cm od krawędzi łaty oraz płyty. Boję się, że to słabo będzie trzymać...

----------


## Trociu

nie przykręcaj płyt do tych skrajnych legarów i nie będzie obawy, że płyta pęknie. Wystarczy, że w kilkunastu innych miejscach płyta będzie przykręcona do legarów.
Ewentualnie możesz zrobić tak jak ja będę miał u siebie. W miejscu, gdzie mają być łączenia płyt daj dwie łaty - po jednej dla każdej płyty. I spokojnie będzie można skręcać całość.

----------


## kolorado

> Ewentualnie możesz zrobić tak jak ja będę miał u siebie. W miejscu, gdzie mają być łączenia płyt daj dwie łaty - po jednej dla każdej płyty. I spokojnie będzie można skręcać całość.


Też to rozważałem, tylko trzeba będzie przekalkulować co wyjdzie taniej - czy szersze legary, czy podwójnie kładzione 6x4. Ale takie rozwiązanie tylko wtedy, jeśli 6cm wystarczy żeby dobrze wentylować wełnę. Jeśli nie - i tak trzeba będzie zamówić coś na wymiar, np. 8x6.

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> Ewentualnie możesz zrobić tak jak ja będę miał u siebie. W miejscu, gdzie mają być łączenia płyt daj dwie łaty - po jednej dla każdej płyty. I spokojnie będzie można skręcać całość.
> 
> 
> Też to rozważałem, tylko trzeba będzie przekalkulować co wyjdzie taniej - czy szersze legary, czy podwójnie kładzione 6x4. Ale takie rozwiązanie tylko wtedy, jeśli 6cm wystarczy żeby dobrze wentylować wełnę. Jeśli nie - i tak trzeba będzie zamówić coś na wymiar, np. 8x6.


Zrób pomiędzy płytami OSB szczelinę i nic się nie powinno dziać. Od spodu dasz folię paroizolacyjną, która zminimalizuje ilość wilgoci, która może się przedostać do wełny.

----------


## FlashBack

dla plyty osb 22mm wkrety powinny miec dlugosc ok. 5,5 cm lata 50x40/60x40 na plask, podany przez Ciebie rozstaw jest max. dla obciazenia podlogi. plyta powinna byc przykrecona do wszystkich podpor. taki strop lepiej jest izolowac miedzy jetki i druga warstwe izolacji ukladac na suficie a nie na jetkach, uzyskasz wygluszenie stropu (izolacja miedzy jetkami bedzie spelniac zasadniczo role izolacji termicznej co prawda wytlumi dzwieki rozmow itp. ale nie odglosow poruszania sie). wieszaki raczej od spodu jetek.

----------


## nitubaga

LUDZISKA poratujcie radą  :oops: 

otóż kupiłam dom od developera, z wielkim trudem przy pomocy ekspertyz rzeczoznawców i prawnika zmusiłam ich do zdjęcia k-g, folii i dołożenia drugiej warstwy wełny... której nie dali... i do usunięcia mostków termicznych.

ALE... wszystko było oki do dziś... dzis się nagle okazało, że 

1 - wełna będzie leżała na stelażach drewnianych nie aluminiowych, no i to ponoc jest oki, ale dodam, że z łat kapie woda  :ohmy: 

2 - panowie mi dziś zapowiedzieli, że nie zamierzają łączyć folii taśmą dwustronną tylko zabiją ją zszywkami  :ohmy: 

i teraz pytanie jakie są w tym temacie wskazówki producenta, czy jakieś normy budowlane....  niestety nie mam jak pogadać z kierbudaem o tym... a na coś muszę się powołać jak będę o tym z nimi rozmawiała ...

bardzo prosze o pomoc... bo rozmowe mam jutro

----------


## iceman76p

Proszę o radę : czy w podłodze na legarach,pomiędzy płytą OSB a izolacją z wełny mineralnej muszę dać szczelinę went. czy może być na "styk" wełna ,folia paroizolacyjna,płyta OSB.

----------


## FlashBack

> Proszę o radę : czy w podłodze na legarach,pomiędzy płytą OSB a izolacją z wełny mineralnej muszę dać szczelinę went. czy może być na "styk" wełna ,folia paroizolacyjna,płyta OSB.


jaki jest rodzaj stropu?

----------


## kolorado

> dla plyty osb 22mm wkrety powinny miec dlugosc ok. 5,5 cm lata 50x40/60x40 na plask, podany przez Ciebie rozstaw jest max. dla obciazenia podlogi. plyta powinna byc przykrecona do wszystkich podpor. taki strop lepiej jest izolowac miedzy jetki i druga warstwe izolacji ukladac na suficie a nie na jetkach, uzyskasz wygluszenie stropu (izolacja miedzy jetkami bedzie spelniac zasadniczo role izolacji termicznej co prawda wytlumi dzwieki rozmow itp. ale nie odglosow poruszania sie). wieszaki raczej od spodu jetek.


To ja może wytłumaczę od początku, jaka u mnie jest sytuacja. Otóż w projekcie mam 15+5 cm wełny. Ja chciałbym dołożyć jednak dodatkowe 5 cm. Ponieważ jednak wysokość pomieszczeń przy 20cm wełny ledwo osiąga 2.55m, nie chcę tego zrobić wymieniając na suficie na 10cm, tylko zrobić 5cm od spodu, a od góry dołożyć drugie 5cm. Wydawało mi się to koncepcją słuszną, bo i tak chciałem dać te legary, żeby spokojnie można było dać OSB, nie martwiąc się, że przy dużym rozstawie jętek podłoga na stryszku się zapadnie. Dając łaty w poprzek jętek co około 60cm wydaje mi się otrzymam stabilną konstrukcję, a dodatkowo można by wtedy te wieszaki do sufitu podwieszanego przymocować do tych legarów (w miejscach dużych odstępów), rezygnując z dodatkowych wymianów.
Na skosach oczywiście normalnie 15 cm między krokwie a 10cm między profile.

Wiem że rozwiązanie trochę kombinowane, ale mam nadzieję, że ma to sens?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> dla plyty osb 22mm wkrety powinny miec dlugosc ok. 5,5 cm lata 50x40/60x40 na plask, podany przez Ciebie rozstaw jest max. dla obciazenia podlogi. plyta powinna byc przykrecona do wszystkich podpor. taki strop lepiej jest izolowac miedzy jetki i druga warstwe izolacji ukladac na suficie a nie na jetkach, uzyskasz wygluszenie stropu (izolacja miedzy jetkami bedzie spelniac zasadniczo role izolacji termicznej co prawda wytlumi dzwieki rozmow itp. ale nie odglosow poruszania sie). wieszaki raczej od spodu jetek.
> 
> 
> To ja może wytłumaczę od początku, jaka u mnie jest sytuacja. Otóż w projekcie mam 15+5 cm wełny. Ja chciałbym dołożyć jednak dodatkowe 5 cm. Ponieważ jednak wysokość pomieszczeń przy 20cm wełny ledwo osiąga 2.55m, nie chcę tego zrobić wymieniając na suficie na 10cm, tylko zrobić 5cm od spodu, a od góry dołożyć drugie 5cm. Wydawało mi się to koncepcją słuszną, bo i tak chciałem dać te legary, żeby spokojnie można było dać OSB, nie martwiąc się, że przy dużym rozstawie jętek podłoga na stryszku się zapadnie. Dając łaty w poprzek jętek co około 60cm wydaje mi się otrzymam stabilną konstrukcję, a dodatkowo można by wtedy te wieszaki do sufitu podwieszanego przymocować do tych legarów (w miejscach dużych odstępów), rezygnując z dodatkowych wymianów.
> Na skosach oczywiście normalnie 15 cm między krokwie a 10cm między profile.
> 
> Wiem że rozwiązanie trochę kombinowane, ale mam nadzieję, że ma to sens?


jezeli masz nadmiar welny to umiesc ja miedzy "legarami" ale od spodu nie kladz welny wprost pod jetki a na suficie. o'k w miejscach gdzie sa wieksze rozstawy jetek. tylko w tych miejscach daj dwa "legary" obok siebie.

----------


## kolorado

> jezeli masz nadmiar welny to umiesc ja miedzy "legarami" ale od spodu nie kladz welny wprost pod jetki a na suficie. o'k w miejscach gdzie sa wieksze rozstawy jetek. tylko w tych miejscach daj dwa "legary" obok siebie.


No ale wtedy obniżę wysokość pomieszczeń, a chcę tego uniknąć poprzez dołożenie dodatkowej warstwy wełny także od góry. Czy to błąd?

----------


## iceman76p

> Napisał iceman76p
> 
> Proszę o radę : czy w podłodze na legarach,pomiędzy płytą OSB a izolacją z wełny mineralnej muszę dać szczelinę went. czy może być na "styk" wełna ,folia paroizolacyjna,płyta OSB.
> 
> 
> jaki jest rodzaj stropu?


 Drewniane legary 18cm(pomiędzy wełna 18 ) na tym  łaty 6x5 i co dalej ...?

----------


## siemka

Czy znacie producenta plyt styropianowych, ktore mozna montowac międzykrokwiowo ?
Znalazłem tylko w ofercie termoorganiki ?
Mam coraz wieksza ochotę na ocieplenie styropianem poddasza.

----------


## dorothy

Witam,chcemy również ocieplić poddasze.Przeczytałam ten temat od poczatku do końca i mam mętlik w głowie.Czy może ktoś wytłumaczyć mi to tak na chłopski rozum w paru punktach co po kolei.Będę bardzo wdzięczna.Dodam,że mam blachodachówkę +folia paroprzepuszczalna i tyle.Żadnych płyt KG,żadnego deskowania.

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam,chcemy również ocieplić poddasze.Przeczytałam ten temat od poczatku do końca i mam mętlik w głowie.Czy może ktoś wytłumaczyć mi to tak na chłopski rozum w paru punktach co po kolei.Będę bardzo wdzięczna.Dodam,że mam blachodachówkę +folia paroprzepuszczalna i tyle.Żadnych płyt KG,żadnego deskowania.


i moje pytanie, chcesz ocieplic? czy zaadoptowac do celow mieszkalnych?

----------


## kolorado

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> jezeli masz nadmiar welny to umiesc ja miedzy "legarami" ale od spodu nie kladz welny wprost pod jetki a na suficie. o'k w miejscach gdzie sa wieksze rozstawy jetek. tylko w tych miejscach daj dwa "legary" obok siebie.
> 
> 
> No ale wtedy obniżę wysokość pomieszczeń, a chcę tego uniknąć poprzez dołożenie dodatkowej warstwy wełny także od góry. Czy to błąd?


*FlashBack*: byłbym wdzięczny za potwierdzenie lub zaprzeczenie. 

Jeśli tak się nie da, to zostanę raczej przy wersji z projektu 15+5  :sad: 
Obniżać bardziej sufitu już nie chcę...

----------


## FlashBack

nie mowie, ze masz wykonywac kolejny sufit  :smile:  jedynie podpowiadam, ze od strony akustyki lepiej jest polozyc dodatkowa welne pod jetki/ a na sufit podwieszany. ukladanie jej na jetkach nie wniesie nic procz docieplenia.

----------


## kolorado

> ukladanie jej na jetkach nie wniesie nic procz docieplenia.


No właśnie o to mi chodzi, żeby było cieplej.  :smile: 
Dzięki.

----------


## pam

Ale wtedy może haczyć kokiem.

----------


## kolorado

> tylko kladac ja od spodu procz ocieplenia zyskujesz wytlumienie stropu.


Zgadza się, ale ja dam od spodu 5cm - tak jak jest w projekcie (15+5). Jednak chciałbym mieć nieco lepiej ocieplone poddasze, dlatego chcę dołożyć tej wełny. No i sufit obniżyłby się wtedy, chyba że dam dodatkowe 5cm od góry jętek, a nie od dołu. Wtedy mam razem 25cm. 
Jeśli nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań, to mi to pasuje.

----------


## FlashBack

nom oke. strop poddasza nieuzytkowego welna w i na jetki. zwroc tylko uwage czy szczyty scian dzialowych beda mialy izolacje akustyczna dla pomieszczen ktore oddzielaja.

----------


## kolorado

> nom oke. strop poddasza nieuzytkowego welna w i na jetki. zwroc tylko uwage czy szczyty scian dzialowych beda mialy izolacje akustyczna dla pomieszczen ktore oddzielaja.


 :smile:  chyba coś niejasno tłumaczę...
Poddasze użytkowe, stryszek nieużytkowy - mówimy o przegrodzie między nimi.
Na 100% będzie 15cm wełny między jętki/krokwie i 5 cm pod jętki/krokwie. Razem 20cm ocieplenia. Tak było w projekcie, ale chciałbym więcej. Dlatego planuję:
- pod krokwie dać 10cm wełny zamiast 5cm, co da razem 15+10=25cm ocieplenia,
- pod jętki więcej niż te 5cm w projektu nie chcę dawać, bo obniży mi się strop, dlatego te dodatkowe 5cm dołożyłbym - jeśli można - nad jętki;

Mam nadzieję, że teraz wszystko jasne.  :smile:

----------


## dorothy

*Flashback napisał:*



> i moje pytanie, chcesz ocieplic? czy zaadoptowac do celow mieszkalnych?


Chcemy zaadoptować do celów mieszkalnych.

----------


## pam

> nom oke. strop poddasza nieuzytkowego welna w i na jetki. zwroc tylko uwage czy szczyty scian dzialowych beda mialy izolacje akustyczna dla pomieszczen ktore oddzielaja.


A w jaki sposób można zwrócić taką uwagę? Tzn czy jak mam tam też poupychane 15cm wełny to wystarczy?

----------


## kolorado

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> nom oke. strop poddasza nieuzytkowego welna w i na jetki. zwroc tylko uwage czy szczyty scian dzialowych beda mialy izolacje akustyczna dla pomieszczen ktore oddzielaja.
> 
> 
> A w jaki sposób można zwrócić taką uwagę? Tzn czy jak mam tam też poupychane 15cm wełny to wystarczy?


Ściany działowe muszą się kończyć poniżej jętek. Jeśli masz wełnę tylko między jętkami, a pod nie, to wtedy zostaje tam taka szczelina, "mostek dźwiękowy"  :wink: , przez którą będą przedostawać hałasy. Nawet jeśli płyta sufitowa dochodzi do ścianki działowej i tej szczeliny nie widać.

----------


## FlashBack

> *Flashback napisał:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				i moje pytanie, chcesz ocieplic? czy zaadoptowac do celow mieszkalnych?
> 			
> 		
> ...


czyli karuzela zatoczyla kolo  :big grin: 

mozna zaczac od wlozenia welny, ile, jaka? powie projekt/ant dlaczego? bo trzeba policzyc w/g grubosci i rozstawu krokwi, strefy.
mozna zalozyc wstepnie, ze bedzie to nie mniej jak 25cm izolacji.
dokladnie obejzec poddasze czy folia nie jest gdzies uszkodzona, czy nie ma potencjalnych przeciekow typu obrobki okien, kominow.
jezeli pomieszczenia sa juz rozmieszczone (sciany dzialowe) to, trzeba ustalic miejsca/wysokosci ewentualnych scianek kolankowych (styk ze skosami poddasza), okreslic wysokosc sufitow - naniesc trasowania ich przebiegow i przebiegow skosow na scianach bocznych, rozplanowac przebieg profli nosnych na skosach, sufitach, oknach i naswietlach itp. ( w zaleznosci od wybranego rodzaju mocowania stelazy przystapic do mocowania i planowania wszelkich uchwytow), wykonac wszelkie stelaze pomocnicze typu glify, "zamocowac" welne miedzy krokwie/jetki/legary, wykonac montaz profli i izolacji krzyzowej (moze byc w odwrotnej kolejnosci), wykonac paroizolacje, przygotowac miejsca stykow plyt ze scianami do spoinowania, plytowac, przygotowac plytowanie do szpachlowania - wtopic wszelkie tasmy zbrojace, narozniki (spoinowac), wykonac szpachlowanie finiszowe, szlifowac, polozyc podklad pod farby. chyba tyle co?

a rozplanowac przebieg roznego rodzaju ew. rur i kabli.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał pam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FlashBack
> 
> ...


dzieki kolorado  :smile:

----------


## pam

> Napisał pam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FlashBack
> 
> ...


 no a jak ścianka działowa mija się z jętkami i krokwiami, czyli wełna leży na ścianie działowej to tak może być?

----------


## FlashBack

nie sadze by zakonczenie scian bylo idelanie rowne i dla pewnosci z jednej ze stron sciany wykonalbym przepone.

----------


## pam

> nie sadze by zakonczenie scian bylo idelanie rowne i dla pewnosci z jednej ze stron sciany wykonalbym przepone.


To znaczy co? Może jakaś fotka?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> nie sadze by zakonczenie scian bylo idelanie rowne i dla pewnosci z jednej ze stron sciany wykonalbym przepone.
> 
> 
> To znaczy co? Może jakaś fotka?


widzisz caly temat izolacji poddasza skupia sie na welnie w krokwiach/jetkach, stelazach, paroizolacji ale nie na separacji akustycznej pomieszczen i zabudow dodatkowych poddasza. sufity mocowane niemal nad scianami.
nie jest moim interesem by inwestor musial wysluchiwac jak mu sie "rezerwuar" napelnia.

jezeli jestes pewien, ze welna umieszczona miedzy jetkami przylega jednoczesnie do calej grubosci sciany dzialowej i uwazasz, ze tak wystarczy o'k. nie? umiesc przy styku sciana welna w jetkach a stelaz sufitu pasek welny o gr. 5-10cm.

----------


## pam

Ale tam będzie przecież druga warstwa ocieplenia 10cm. Czyli teraz 15 cm wełny między jetkami opiera się o ściany działowe, a sufit GK będzie 10cm ponizej poziomu ścian murowanych. Czy tak wystarczy?

----------


## FlashBack

tak, jak sufit podwieszany bedzie izolowany po calosci.
izolacja w suficie moze np. stykac sie z izolacja miedzy jetkami (jak przy izolowaniu stropow) paroilolacja pod plytowaniem sufitu.

----------


## pam

No właśnie, czy parizolację "przeciągać" nad ścianami do drugiego pokoju, czy ucinać i jakos ją zakończyć?

----------


## FlashBack

zakoncz na styku ze scianami i podklej na sciane. jak i czym to zrobic pisalem wczesniej. wszelkie wywijanie na sciany jest niebezpieczne bo takie zakamarki jak naroza scian sa zawsze chlodniejsze od samych scian i stropow w polaczeniu z ew. przerwa w izolacji termicznej to juz prawie katastrofa.

----------


## pam

Dzięki - o tym podklejeniu pamiętam, że było, popatrzę sobie jeszcze.
A na razie pewien znajomy Majster po wizji mojego poddasza doradził mi abym zagęścił sznurkowanie bo pozjeźdża mi wełna po jakims czasie. Strasznie dużo mam tego przycinania bo dach kopertowy i do tego w L-kę, z trzema lukarnami.

----------


## FlashBack

> Dzięki - o tym podklejeniu pamiętam, że było, popatrzę sobie jeszcze.
> A na razie pewien znajomy Majster po wizji mojego poddasza doradził mi abym zagęścił sznurkowanie bo pozjeźdża mi wełna po jakims czasie. Strasznie dużo mam tego przycinania bo dach kopertowy i do tego w L-kę, z trzema lukarnami.


nie masz zle  :smile:  czterospad i do tego z kazdej strony bawole oko lacznie z sufitami, owalna "klatka" schodow no bylo jak w iglo  :big grin: 

sznurkowanie w zaleznosci od rodzaju welny wspomaga proces jej montazu miedzy krokwie/jetki/legary zabezpieczajac przed wypadaniem.owszem, ze jak jest zle wpasowana za luzna to moze wypadac lub "wyplywac" okapem ale sznurkowanie nie ma tu wiekszego znaczenia

----------


## dorothy

Wielkie dzięki *FlashBack*,jesteś wielki!,bardzo nam pomogłeś  :big grin:

----------


## pam

> Wielkie dzięki *FlashBack*,jesteś wielki!,bardzo nam pomogłeś


Nic dodać nic ująć - idź już może spać bo jak Cię dopadnie taka zima jak u nas to lepiej to przespać.

----------


## asasello

> chyba coś niejasno tłumaczę...
> Poddasze użytkowe, stryszek nieużytkowy - mówimy o przegrodzie między nimi.
> Na 100% będzie 15cm wełny między jętki/krokwie i 5 cm pod jętki/krokwie. Razem 20cm ocieplenia. Tak było w projekcie, ale chciałbym więcej. Dlatego planuję:
> - pod krokwie dać 10cm wełny zamiast 5cm, co da razem 15+10=25cm ocieplenia,
> - pod jętki więcej niż te 5cm w projektu nie chcę dawać, bo obniży mi się strop, dlatego te dodatkowe 5cm dołożyłbym - jeśli można - nad jętki;
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że teraz wszystko jasne.


Kolorado, mam sytuacje bardzo zblizona do Twojej i rowniez planuje dac dodatkowe ocieplenie na jetki. Legary 4x6 mam juz kupione, wiec zeby nie ponosic dodatkowych wydatkow mam nastepujacy plan. Legarow nie bede kladl bezposrednio na jetki, tylko bede pod nie podkladal kawalki OSB, lub deski (tylko w miejscach laczenia jetki z legarem, wiec zuzycie materialu bardzo niewielkie) dzieki temu podniose te legary i zmiesci mi sie zarowno ocieplenie jak i szczelina wentylacyjna. 
Mysle nawet, zeby podniesc te legary w ten sposob o 5 cm, wowczas nie bede sie musial bawic w docinanie tej welny pod szerokosc legarow tylko wytne w niej miejsca na te kawalki OSB pod legarami.

----------


## Petronelli

Witam
  Zastanawiam się co zastosować do mocowania rusztu do krokwi czy lepsze będą grzybki czy ES oraz czy trzeba lub warto jest ewentualnie nie ma konieczności ocieplania poddasza nieużytkowego??
 proszę o odpowiedź , pozdrawiam

----------


## Trociu

> Witam
>   Zastanawiam się co zastosować do mocowania rusztu do krokwi czy lepsze będą grzybki czy ES oraz czy trzeba lub warto jest ewentualnie nie ma konieczności ocieplania poddasza nieużytkowego??
>  proszę o odpowiedź , pozdrawiam


Grzbki czy ESy - kwestia gustu. Robiłem i tym i tym - i lepsze są grzybki jeżeli można je wykorzystać. 
Poddasze nieużytkowe - lepiej nie ocieplać.

----------


## Petronelli

> Napisał Petronelli
> 
> Witam
>   Zastanawiam się co zastosować do mocowania rusztu do krokwi czy lepsze będą grzybki czy ES oraz czy trzeba lub warto jest ewentualnie nie ma konieczności ocieplania poddasza nieużytkowego??
>  proszę o odpowiedź , pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Grzbki czy ESy - kwestia gustu. Robiłem i tym i tym - i lepsze są grzybki jeżeli można je wykorzystać. 
> Poddasze nieużytkowe - lepiej nie ocieplać.


co rozumiesz przez to że można je wykorzystac??

----------


## seblo

Też się zastanawiałem.
Poczytałem troche, szczególnie wypowiedzi Rom-Kon'a i zdecydowałem na grzybki. 
Mam już za sobą 2 pomieszczenia i rozumiem teraz na czym polega łatwość montażu profili do grzybków - polecam.

Co do twojego 2. pytania to się nie wypowiem, bo to jeszcze przede mną.

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Trociu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Petronelli
> 
> ...


Jeżeli masz już pierwszą warstwę wełny położoną to żeby przykręcić grzybka musiałbyś ją albo ściągnąć albo jakoś odginać / dociskać. Wtedy można rozważyć użycie ESów.

----------


## akte

Możesz zastosować i jedne i drugie. Wydaję mi się, że łatwiej poziomuje sie konstrukcję na grzybkach. 
Są miejsca gdzie trudno będzie przykręcić profil do ES.

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

A co myślicie o wełnie takich firm jak 
ISOROC 15cm - 0,39 kosztuje 12,75 zł za m2
ISOMAX 15 cm - 0,39 za 12 zł

Czy warto przysępić w tym wypadku ROCKWOOL MEGAROCK kosztuje  14,9 zł z a1 m2. 

Czy nie kombinować i kupić wełnę znanego producenta?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał Petronelli
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Trociu
> 
> ...


uchwyt ES ogranicza nas do grubosci izolacji max 10cm (jest skolei bardzo uniwersalny), wieszak krokwiowy do poddaszy "grzybek" zdecydowanie przewyzsza ES zakresem mozliwosci zastosowania welny na poddaszach, skraca sam montaz stelazy (mocowanie 2 wkrety, ES 6 wkretow i wymaga stosowanie narzedzi profesjonalnych).
osobiscie natomiast przy ostrych zimowych porach robie poddasza na ES.
nie jest dobra praktyka montowanie izolacji a nastepnie jej wyciaganie, sciskanie itp. by zamocowac "grzybek".

----------


## FlashBack

> A co myślicie o wełnie takich firm jak 
> ISOROC 15cm - 0,39 kosztuje 12,75 zł za m2
> ISOMAX 15 cm - 0,39 za 12 zł
> 
> Czy warto przysępić w tym wypadku ROCKWOOL MEGAROCK kosztuje  14,9 zł z a1 m2. 
> 
> Czy nie kombinować i kupić wełnę znanego producenta?



jezeli z mysla o poddaszu to, budzet jaki proponujesz nie daje ci specjalnego wyboru i sprawia jakbys chacial zrobic poddasze byle tylko sie wprowadzic a zima mialaby byc tylko ta jedna. no chyba, ze budujesz by sprzedac to, juz dalej nie czytaj.
przysep lepiej przysep. zobacz w planach jaka masz zalecana projektowo izolacje (z kiedy projekt) i czy mozna cos usprawnic np. warstwa krzyzowa.

szukaj welny z przedzialu 0,033-0,037 i pamietaj, ze poddasze to nie tylko cieplo ale i akustyka.

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Ale ja nigdzie nie napisałem że będę dawał 15 cm wełny. Ja tylko porównałem wełnę 3 producentów o podobnych parametrach i tej samej grubości.
A wełny na poddaszu będę miał 28 cm

Z przedziału który podajesz to rozumiem że lepiej dać Toprock między krokwie i superrock w poprzek? 

Zastanawiałem się też nad opcją megarock (lub ISOROC) między krokwie ?

Czy rzeczywiście nie warto kupować niemarkowej wełny?

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Mogłem pomylić nazwy
Myślałem że wygodniej jest układać wełnę między krokwie z płyt a na to w poprzek rozciągnąć wełnę z rolek.

Rozumiem że zły pomysł?

A którą lepiej, wygodniej się układa?

----------


## Trociu

> Mogłem pomylić nazwy
> Myślałem że wygodniej jest układać wełnę między krokwie z płyt a na to w poprzek rozciągnąć wełnę z rolek.
> 
> Rozumiem że zły pomysł?


Ano trochę zły pomysł. Z rolki będzie mniej odpadów aniżeli z płyt w przypadku kładzenia pomiędzy krokwie. No chyba że masz je co 58-59cm  :wink:  to wtedy bym się nie zastanawiał.

----------


## Waldek78

na skosy poddasza chcę dać między krokwie 20cm + 10cm poprzecznie

a w strop między belki 20cm - czy to wystarczy?

----------


## Trociu

> na skosy poddasza chcę dać między krokwie 20cm + 10cm poprzecznie
> 
> a w strop między belki 20cm - czy to wystarczy?


A dlaczego w strop chcesz dać mniej niż w skosy?? To tak jakbyś na 3 ścianach zewnętrznych dał 15cm styro a na czwartej 10cm.

----------


## Waldek78

strop - miałem na myśli podłogę poddasza użytkowego

----------


## Trociu

> strop - miałem na myśli podłogę poddasza użytkowego


A ile zamierzasz dać w sufit poddasza użytkowego?

----------


## FlashBack

> na skosy poddasza chcę dać między krokwie 20cm + 10cm poprzecznie
> 
> a w strop między belki 20cm - czy to wystarczy?


dobry wybor, belki stropowe doizolowalbym od spodu dla poprawy izolacji akustycznej (bebnienia stropu).

----------


## wlomac

Witam wszsytkich i proszę o poradę. Zabieram się za układanie ocieplenia i kręcenia rusztów i mam kilka pytań, może błachych ale dla mnie istotnych. Mędzy krokwie dałem 20cm, następnie kręce ruszt na wieszakach dając ok 7 cm przerwy w celu umieszczenia między rusztem 5 cm dodatkowej wełny. Czytałem w wątku że jest parę metod jedni na krowie dają paroizolacje i dopiero kręcą ruszt, ja zdecydowałem się że folię dam na ruszt( po ułożeniu 5cm wełny), nie wiem czy mądrze bo teraz zastanawiam się jak przymocować do rusztu paroizolację, szczególnie że trzeba zrobić zakład na ściany. Czy ktoś już przerabiał problem upychania drugiej tj 5 cm warstwy między ruszta??? czy nie powstanie tam za dużo przerw spowodowanych wieszakami i niemożliwościa idealnego ułożenia tej warstwy. Odstępy miedzy profilami dałem 40cm, będę musiał ciąć takie pasy i układać między rusztami, a co z przerwą podprofilami tam przecież też jakoś trzeba wcisnąć wełnę. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem decydując się na ułożenie paroizolacji na ruszta a nie na krokwie pod ruszta. Jeżeli ktoś zmagał sie z podobnymi dylematami i zna odpowiedzi na moje pytania  będę super wdzieczny za porady.

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam wszsytkich i proszę o poradę. Zabieram się za układanie ocieplenia i kręcenia rusztów i mam kilka pytań, może błachych ale dla mnie istotnych. Mędzy krokwie dałem 20cm, następnie kręce ruszt na wieszakach dając ok 7 cm przerwy w celu umieszczenia między rusztem 5 cm dodatkowej wełny. Czytałem w wątku że jest parę metod jedni na krowie dają paroizolacje i dopiero kręcą ruszt, ja zdecydowałem się że folię dam na ruszt( po ułożeniu 5cm wełny), nie wiem czy mądrze bo teraz zastanawiam się jak przymocować do rusztu paroizolację, szczególnie że trzeba zrobić zakład na ściany. Czy ktoś już przerabiał problem upychania drugiej tj 5 cm warstwy między ruszta??? czy nie powstanie tam za dużo przerw spowodowanych wieszakami i niemożliwościa idealnego ułożenia tej warstwy. Odstępy miedzy profilami dałem 40cm, będę musiał ciąć takie pasy i układać między rusztami, a co z przerwą podprofilami tam przecież też jakoś trzeba wcisnąć wełnę. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem decydując się na ułożenie paroizolacji na ruszta a nie na krokwie pod ruszta. Jeżeli ktoś zmagał sie z podobnymi dylematami i zna odpowiedzi na moje pytania  będę super wdzieczny za porady.


glowne pytanie o paroizolacje to, jak najbardziej w tym wykonaniu mocujemy na ruszt przyklejajac ja do stelazy tasma dwustronnie klejaca. jezeli zdecydowales sie na stelaz na wieszakch krokwiowych to, wpierw wieszaki nastepnie welna miedzy krokwie. odstep rusztu (te twoej 7cm) zalezy od rozbieznosci w licu czol krokwi (sam robilbym nie wiecej jak 6cm. welne uklada krzyzowa uklada sie zaleznie w jakiej wersji jest zakupiona plyty czy rolka. sprawa rozstawu miedzy profilami nosnymi zalezy od ich grubosci, rodzaju poszycia (plyt) i dla poddasz wynosi od 30-50cm.

----------


## Waldek78

> Napisał Waldek78
> 
> strop - miałem na myśli podłogę poddasza użytkowego
> 
> 
> A ile zamierzasz dać w sufit poddasza użytkowego?


zastanawiam sie nad opcja pociagniecia na skosach 20cm do samego szczytu nieuzytkowego i dac tyle samo w strop między poddasze uzytkowe a nieuzytkowe
niewiem czy dobrze kombinuje

----------


## Waldek78

> Witam wszsytkich i proszę o poradę. Zabieram się za układanie ocieplenia i kręcenia rusztów i mam kilka pytań, może błachych ale dla mnie istotnych. Mędzy krokwie dałem 20cm, następnie kręce ruszt na wieszakach dając ok 7 cm przerwy w celu umieszczenia między rusztem 5 cm dodatkowej wełny. Czytałem w wątku że jest parę metod jedni na krowie dają paroizolacje i dopiero kręcą ruszt, ja zdecydowałem się że folię dam na ruszt( po ułożeniu 5cm wełny), nie wiem czy mądrze bo teraz zastanawiam się jak przymocować do rusztu paroizolację, szczególnie że trzeba zrobić zakład na ściany. Czy ktoś już przerabiał problem upychania drugiej tj 5 cm warstwy między ruszta??? czy nie powstanie tam za dużo przerw spowodowanych wieszakami i niemożliwościa idealnego ułożenia tej warstwy. Odstępy miedzy profilami dałem 40cm, będę musiał ciąć takie pasy i układać między rusztami, a co z przerwą podprofilami tam przecież też jakoś trzeba wcisnąć wełnę. Nie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem decydując się na ułożenie paroizolacji na ruszta a nie na krokwie pod ruszta. Jeżeli ktoś zmagał sie z podobnymi dylematami i zna odpowiedzi na moje pytania  będę super wdzieczny za porady.


luknij sobie tutaj: http://www.rigips.pl/strony/bibliote...y/03_poddasza/

----------


## Waldek78

> Napisał Waldek78
> 
> na skosy poddasza chcę dać między krokwie 20cm + 10cm poprzecznie
> 
> a w strop między belki 20cm - czy to wystarczy?
> 
> 
> dobry wybor, belki stropowe doizolowalbym od spodu dla poprawy izolacji akustycznej (bebnienia stropu).


czym najlepiej doizolować i jaką grubość ?

----------


## bzykos

> sprawa rozstawu miedzy profilami nosnymi zalezy od ich grubosci, rodzaju poszycia (plyt) i dla poddasz wynosi od 30-50cm.


Płyty dajemy poprzecznie do profili,więc co ile cm trzeba rozstawić profile,żeby łączenie płyty było na profilu,skoro płyta ma długość 2600mm? Coś nie idzie tego podzielić na równe części po 40cm..?

----------


## agula11

Czy miał ktoś doświadczenie albo słyszał jakąś opinię na temat *wełny mineralnej SAGAL* ( szwajcarski producent Sager ) ???????  Czy można uznać, że to jest markowa wełna, czy nie ????

----------


## FlashBack

> sprawa rozstawu miedzy profilami nosnymi zalezy od ich grubosci, rodzaju poszycia (plyt) i dla poddasz wynosi od 30-50cm.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Płyty dajemy poprzecznie do profili,więc co ile cm trzeba rozstawić profile,żeby łączenie płyty było na profilu,skoro płyta ma długość 2600mm? Coś nie idzie tego podzielić na równe części po 40cm..?


 :smile:  dostepne wymiary 2,6 i 3m plyt sa podciagniete bardziej pod wysokosci scian i scianek niz dlugosci skosow i sufitow. dostepne sa jeszcze wymiary 2m jak i dluzsze. 

rozstaw zalezny jest scisle od grubosci profili i przeznaczenia sufitu.
i jaki masz problem z dlugoscia plyty a rozstawem profili?
jesli sufit ma 2,50 cm to trzeba odciac te 10cm plyty i co najwyzej lekko zagescic profile.

----------


## FlashBack

> Czy miał ktoś doświadczenie albo słyszał jakąś opinię na temat *wełny mineralnej SAGAL* ( szwajcarski producent Sager ) ???????  Czy można uznać, że to jest markowa wełna, czy nie ????


skor wyraznie podany jest producent to raczej jest to wyrob markowy.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Waldek78
> 
> ...


sufit podwieszany i na nim dodatkowa izolacja stropu to najlepiej welna.
ile to odpowie projektant znajacy parametry stropu. to nie jest wykonanie na nosa czy typu, ze ja wszedzie tak robie i jest dobrze  :big grin:

----------


## kruszon11

> Odstępy miedzy profilami dałem 40cm, będę musiał ciąć takie pasy i układać między rusztami, *a co z przerwą pod profilami tam przecież też jakoś trzeba wcisnąć wełnę*.


No właśnie, co z pustką pod profilami ??

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał wlomac
> 
>  Odstępy miedzy profilami dałem 40cm, będę musiał ciąć takie pasy i układać między rusztami, *a co z przerwą pod profilami tam przecież też jakoś trzeba wcisnąć wełnę*.
> 
> 
> No właśnie, co z pustką pod profilami ??


przestrzen pod profilami? np. wypelnia sie pasami wleny

----------


## Waldek78

> Napisał Waldek78
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FlashBack
> 
> ...


Remontuje stary dom, w strop drewniany - między belki ułożyłem 20cm wełny na rozciągniętych sznurkach, pisze Pan że doizolować od spodu dla poprawy izolacji akustycznej. Projektant mi tu nie pomoże, robie wszystko sam ;D
No i mam pytanie w jaki sposób mam od spodu zawiesić tą izolację, znowu w jakiś sposób sznurować? czy też może to leżeć bezpośrednio na folii-paroizolacji, a co jeśli robi mi się na tyle "balon" i na końcu osiądzie mi to na płycie G-K?
Dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Waldek78
> 
> ...



Mam wełnę pomiędzy belkami stropowymi bezpośrednio na płytach K-G bez sznurków. Jest jej około 2 razy więcej niż ty dawałeś pomiędzy belki (masowo) i nic się złego z tym nie dzieje już prawie rok. Rozstaw belek od 50-100cm. Płyty mocowane bezpośrednio do belek. Nie polecam tej metody, ale u mnie ze względu na wysokość pomieszczeń to było w zasadzie jedyne rozwiązanie. Jeśli masz bezpieczniejsze parametry (masa, rozstaw) to bym się nie bał i dał wełnę bezpośrednio na płyty.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Remontuje stary dom, w strop drewniany - między belki ułożyłem 20cm wełny na rozciągniętych sznurkach, pisze Pan że doizolować od spodu dla poprawy izolacji akustycznej. Projektant mi tu nie pomoże, robie wszystko sam ;D
> No i mam pytanie w jaki sposób mam od spodu zawiesić tą izolację, znowu w jakiś sposób sznurować? czy też może to leżeć bezpośrednio na folii-paroizolacji, a co jeśli robi mi się na tyle "balon" i na końcu osiądzie mi to na płycie G-K?
> Dzięki za odpowiedź.


pierwsza warstwa trzyma się na sznurkach a druga na profilach. Teraz tylko przymocować wieszaki i wpiąć profile. Wymierzyć by wełna weszła ponad profile - najlepiej dać 1cm luzu. No i po prostu wełnę wsunąć ponad profile. Folię paroizolacyjną dać na profile. To jest najprostszy sposób.

Fotki co prawda ze skosów ale na suficie tak samo się układa:

----------


## adrianek9999

*O Wielki Wodzu Jesteś*
Napisz Proszę jakiej używasz masy na siatkę a jakiej gładzi na sam koniec  :oops:

----------


## bladyy78

Miedzy profile najlepiej kupić wełnę isovera aku-płyta (w płytach) przycinasz ja szerzej o 2 cm i będzie się trzymała idealnie układasz ja tak jak pomiędzy krokwiami . Upchanie pod profile to ostateczność. W profile również najlepiej przed ich zamocowaniem należy dać wełny.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Napisz Proszę jakiej używasz masy na siatkę a jakiej gładzi na sam koniec


Do spoinowania tylko Vario lub Uniflot w ostateczności Cekol C40 ale to w ostateczności... jakoś nie leży mi ta szpachlówka. A do gładzi? Wszystkie gładzie z pominięciem Gipsaru (za miękki)... może być C45, Megaron. Na ścianach jeśli trzeba 2 warstwy to pierwszą wyrównującą daję z gipsu szpachlowego Dolina Nidy i na to dopiero gładź.

----------


## Waldek78

a co sądzicie o sposobie montażu wełny proponowaną przez ISOVER -  
Wata / folia / wata ???
http://www.isover.pl/modules/dom_idealnych_rozwiazan/

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Miedzy profile najlepiej kupić wełnę isovera aku-płyta (w płytach) przycinasz ja szerzej o 2 cm i będzie się trzymała idealnie układasz ja tak jak pomiędzy krokwiami . Upchanie pod profile to ostateczność. W profile również najlepiej przed ich zamocowaniem należy dać wełny.


...większa ilość cięć przez to więcej odpadów no i więcej mostków na cięciach i to w miejscu dobrych przewodników ciepła - profili. Czasem nie chce się trzymać (obwis pierwszej warstwy wełny) i trzeba dla podtrzymania dawać taśmę pakową przyklejaną do profili. No i akupłyta ma jakieś inne igły bo cholernie gryzie...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a co sądzicie o sposobie montażu wełny proponowaną przez ISOVER -  
> Wata / folia / wata ???
> http://www.isover.pl/modules/dom_idealnych_rozwiazan/


W pewnych warunkach dopuszczalne ale nie zalecane. Trudno przy dzisiejszych trendach grubości ocieplenia spełnić warunek by pierwsza warstwa to nie mniej niż 2/3 później folia i druga warstwa nie więcej niż 1/3 całkowitej grubości docieplenia. Do tego trzeba stosować wieszaki typu ES od których jeśli można to się już odchodzi na konto wieszaków kotwowych - grzybków

----------


## adrianek9999

> Napisał adrianek9999
> 
>  (...)
> Napisz Proszę jakiej używasz masy na siatkę a jakiej gładzi na sam koniec 
> 
> 
> Do spoinowania tylko Vario lub Uniflot w ostateczności Cekol C40 ale to w ostateczności... jakoś nie leży mi ta szpachlówka. A do gładzi? Wszystkie gładzie z pominięciem Gipsaru (za miękki)... może być C45, Megaron. Na ścianach jeśli trzeba 2 warstwy to pierwszą wyrównującą daję z gipsu szpachlowego Dolina Nidy i na to dopiero gładź.


Dzięki Wielkie za wszystkie odpowiedzi   :big grin:  
juz lecę szukać  :cool:

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Waldek78
> 
> ...


przy sufitach welne uklada sie na profilach glownych lub nosnych - zaleznie od konstrukcji stelaza/sufitu.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał adrianek9999
> 
> ...


na plyty g/k nie stosuje sie gladzi gipsowych. jesli cos z definicji jest suche to po co na to klasc cos mokrego? do ostatniego szpachlowania finiszowego sa odpowiednie masy szpachlowe.

----------


## FlashBack

> Miedzy profile najlepiej kupić wełnę isovera aku-płyta (w płytach) przycinasz ja szerzej o 2 cm i będzie się trzymała idealnie układasz ja tak jak pomiędzy krokwiami . Upchanie pod profile to ostateczność. W profile również najlepiej przed ich zamocowaniem należy dać wełny.


owszem tylko po co upychac po montazu profili jak mozna przed  :smile:  obie warstwy welny i dopiero profile.

----------


## bladyy78

FlashBack wszystko można tylko jak wczesny przed profilami mocujesz wełnę? A później znowu jak mocujesz wieszaki( szukasz jętek i wycinasz w nich wełnę na mocowanie wieszaków)? Dużo zabawy z tym jest. A tak na marginesie jak najpierw upchasz wełnę jak robisz stelaż krzyżowy? I tak musisz drugą warstwę wełny dawać między profile.

Rom-Kon o jakich odpadach mówisz ? Tniesz tak żeby nie było odpadów. A jak są odpady to wykorzystujesz je dając w profile. Wszystko się wykorzystuje. Jak tniesz wełnę z rolki masz tyle samo odpadów i łączeń jak z aku-płyty. Najlepiej zrobić tak jak proponuje FlashBack wtedy jest minimalna ilość cieć tylko że trudno to samemu zrobić. Jak zaczynałem ocieplać poddasze to robiłem tak jak ty mówisz ale niestety wełna była zgniatana żeby ja wcisnąć pod profil, a jak wiadomo wełna izoluje jak jest rozprężona wiec kolejne pokoje robiłem tak jak napisałem wcześniej. 
Każda opcja jest dobra tylko trzeba ja wykonać dokładnie i na pewno nie pozwoliłbym tego robić żadnemu fachowcowi. Bo jestem przekonany że zrobił by to na odpier.  A po drugie nie odmówił bym sobie tak przyjemnej i pracy po której wszytko mnie gryzło jak cholera.

----------


## FlashBack

> FlashBack wszystko można tylko jak wczesny przed profilami mocujesz wełnę? A później znowu jak mocujesz wieszaki( szukasz jętek i wycinasz w nich wełnę na mocowanie wieszaków)? Dużo zabawy z tym jest. A tak na marginesie jak najpierw upchasz wełnę jak robisz stelaż krzyżowy? I tak musisz drugą warstwę wełny dawać między profile.


planuje rozklad plaszczyzn i trasuje je (kolanka, skosy, sufity)
montuje wszelkie profile obwodowe.
planuje i trasuje miejsca mocowania uchwytow, wieszakow.
mocuje uchwyty, wieszaki (pionowanie, poziomowanie, plaszczyzny).
ukladam welne midzy krokwiowo.
ukladam welne miedzy legarami, jetkami itp.
montuje profile glowne i poziomuje je (sufity).
ukladam welne na profilach glownych ostatnimi czasy czesto krzyzowo (sufity)
zakladam laczniki krzyzowe
montuje profile nosne.
naklejam tasme do mocowania paroizolacji.
montuje welne krzyzowa (docieplenie nakrokwiowe) przebijam przez wieszaki
zylkowanie do czasu zamontowania prolifi.
 - jezeli ES (zima lubie ciepelko i zawsze robie to na ES) to montaz profili i dopiero welna lub kolejno welne i profile.
poprawiam/uzupelniam ew. rozdracia/braki welny.
montuje profile skosow .
-ogolne sprzatanie wszelkiego rodzaju smieci.
wykonuje paroizolacje.
wykonuje stelaz scianek kolankowych.
- sprzatanie.
slizgi
plytuje - czesto dochodza w tym czasie dodatkowe slizgi.
-sprzatanie.
przygotowywuje laczenia do spoinowania.
spoinuje osadzam narozniki itp.
nakladam warstwy finiszowe zaleznie od rezimu farby finisz calosciowy -wszystkie powierzchnie procz tych pod kafle .
szlifowanie.

przygotowanie warstwy podkladowej dla farb - ale to juz roznie czesto niby ma to wykonac firma malarska.
gruntowanie pozostawiam glazurnikom.

nie ma tu wymienionych czestych prac dodatkowych jak naprawa/uszczelnianie membran/foli, okien, kominow itp.

I welna nie jest taka straszna trzeba tylko robic to, z glowa.
pominalem pate rzeczy np.i okna, naswietla, drzwi, geberity, szyby/szachty itp.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> Rom-Kon o jakich odpadach mówisz ? Tniesz tak żeby nie było odpadów. A jak są odpady to wykorzystujesz je dając w profile. Wszystko się wykorzystuje. Jak tniesz wełnę z rolki masz tyle samo odpadów i łączeń jak z aku-płyty. Najlepiej zrobić tak jak proponuje FlashBack wtedy jest minimalna ilość cieć tylko że trudno to samemu zrobić. Jak zaczynałem ocieplać poddasze to robiłem tak jak ty mówisz ale niestety wełna była zgniatana żeby ja wcisnąć pod profil, a jak wiadomo wełna izoluje jak jest rozprężona wiec kolejne pokoje robiłem tak jak napisałem wcześniej. 
> Każda opcja jest dobra tylko trzeba ja wykonać dokładnie i na pewno nie pozwoliłbym tego robić żadnemu fachowcowi. Bo jestem przekonany że zrobił by to na odpier.  A po drugie nie odmówił bym sobie tak przyjemnej i pracy po której wszytko mnie gryzło jak cholera.


Jeśli profile daje się co 40cm to pomiędzy nimi jest 34cm... a 34cm nie stanowi żadnego modułu płyty - jakby nie obracać jej zawsze powstanie odpad... mniej lub bardziej użytkowy. Ile tego można w profile wcisnąć? A z odpadów składać ocieplenie to taki półśrodek... wełną się nie optyka tylko izoluje... widziałem optykaczy co z kawałków 5-7cm szerokości składali izolacje... Jeśli tnie się z rolki to odpad powstaje dopiero na końcu  - i to jest zaleta wełny z rolki.
A jesli Tobie wełna się ściskała pod profilem to pewnie zrobiłeś za małą szczelinę... jeśli wełna ma 10cm + 1cm luzu + 3cm wysokość CD60 = 14cm i o tyle trzeba obniżyć stelaż w stosunku do krokwi. I wtedy wełnę w płytach można spokojnie wsunąć... ale np. akupłyta jest dosyć sztywna i krucha lepiej zwykłą... kruchy jest również Isower ale wystarczy trochę wprawy i wszystko można. Ja nie stosuję ES-ów (oj! już dosyć dawno przestałem je stosować) więc mi to idzie... ale przy ES-ach też można ale jest więcej zabawy więc tu rzeczywiście polecam nabijanie na wieszaki.

Są różne drogi wypracowane przez wykonawców... nie neguję żadnej która prowadzi do optymalnej izolacji i oczywiście dla mnie ważny jest również czas wykonania ale nie popieram wypełniania wełną pomiędzy profilami - najwięcej ciętych miejsc i to przy dobrze przewodzącym _zimno_ (  :Wink2:   wiem! nie ma czegoś takiego!)) metalowym profilu.

edit: Drodzy Inwestorzy... Wydajecie na zabudowę poddasza 25-35tyś zł a czasem więcej i żal Wam wydać 100-200zł może nawet 300zł za wełnę wyciętą w odpad! Przecież jak teraz dobrze się zaizoluje to przez najbliższe 30-40lat Wy będziecie z tego korzystać! A później może wasze dzieci i wnuki... więc zanim zbesztacie mnie za "zrobienie" odpadu zastanówcie się czy na pewno chcecie mieć to pooptykane czy zaizolowane.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> na plyty g/k nie stosuje sie gladzi gipsowych. jesli cos z definicji jest suche to po co na to klasc cos mokrego? do ostatniego szpachlowania finiszowego sa odpowiednie masy szpachlowe.


No cóż... Ty możesz suchymi szpachlówkami spoinować - ja pozostanę przy mokrych... 

A najwyższą jakość - zalecaną nawet przez Rigips-a uzyskuje się szpachlując całość płyt! Czym szpachlować? Można gotowymi mieszankami z wiaderek (drogie jeśli całość szpachlować) można gładzią, można nawet gipsem szpachlowym Dolina Nidy. Nie wiem... może nigdy nie doprowadzasz swojej pracy do stanu "na gotowo"? Poprawki zostawiasz malarzowi? Ja bardzo często wchodząc tylko na poddasze oddaję budynek zdatny do zamieszkania - ściany wyszpachlowane i wymalowane, podłogi, płytki, parapety czyli gotowy do zamieszkania. Przez tak długi czas mojej działalności Inwestorzy mnie nauczyli dokładności! Tak Inwestorzy nauczyli! Jak raz czy drugi Inwestor zaświecił halogenem i kazał poprawić bo płaci i to całkiem sporo to też wymaga a ja musiałem sprostać jego oczekiwaniom (poprawka!) więc trzeci raz już nie miał do czego się przyczepić! Ale dzięki temu że Inwestor jest zadowolony ja mam następną pracę - z polecenia. Inwestor "robi" mi za reklamę! I może dzięki temu chociaż w branży _bryndza_ ja robotę mam i nie musiałem obniżyć stawek... i oby tak dalej...

... i jeszcze raz... najlepszy efekt to szpachlowanie całości płyt! Obojętnie czym ale całościowo! ...pomijam już taką technologię jak przyklejanie na całości flizy... drogie to jak na polskie warunki.

----------


## zbigmor

> FlashBack wszystko można tylko jak wczesny przed profilami mocujesz wełnę? A później znowu jak mocujesz wieszaki( szukasz jętek i wycinasz w nich wełnę na mocowanie wieszaków)? Dużo zabawy z tym jest. A tak na marginesie jak najpierw upchasz wełnę jak robisz stelaż krzyżowy? I tak musisz drugą warstwę wełny dawać między profile.
> 
> Rom-Kon o jakich odpadach mówisz ? Tniesz tak żeby nie było odpadów. A jak są odpady to wykorzystujesz je dając w profile. Wszystko się wykorzystuje. Jak tniesz wełnę z rolki masz tyle samo odpadów i łączeń jak z aku-płyty. Najlepiej zrobić tak jak proponuje FlashBack wtedy jest minimalna ilość cieć tylko że trudno to samemu zrobić. Jak zaczynałem ocieplać poddasze to robiłem tak jak ty mówisz ale *niestety wełna była zgniatana żeby ja wcisnąć pod profil, a jak wiadomo wełna izoluje jak jest rozprężona* wiec kolejne pokoje robiłem tak jak napisałem wcześniej. 
> Każda opcja jest dobra tylko trzeba ja wykonać dokładnie i na pewno nie pozwoliłbym tego robić żadnemu fachowcowi. Bo jestem przekonany że zrobił by to na odpier.  A po drugie nie odmówił bym sobie tak przyjemnej i pracy po której wszytko mnie gryzło jak cholera.



No to chyba ktoś twoją wiedzę musi zmienić. Wełna dachowa po ściśnięciu o kilkadziesiąt procent zyskuje na własnościach izolacyjnych, a nie traci (oczywiście do porównywalnej grubości). Dopiero od pewnej granicy ściśnięcia zaczyna je tracić. Nie jest to duża różnica, ale na pewno można to co niby "wiadomo" włożyć między bajki. Nie wiem skąd ludzie biorą takie teorie, ale jest to niewiedza dość powszechna.

----------


## bladyy78

*Rom-Kon* już wiem o co ci teraz chodzi- taki opis jak ty opisujesz to dobrze robi się na skosach i tak też robiłem, oraz tam gdzie obniżenie sufitu jest możliwe. Ale niestety u mnie się tak zrobić nie mogłem, jako że robiłem ruszt krzyżowy poddasze i tak mam już obniżone i nie mogłem sobie pozwolić na to żeby profile bardziej obniżać.
Jak widzę wy profile opuszczacie na tyle żeby pod nie swobodnie można było ułożyć wełnę.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Rom-Kon* już wiem o co ci teraz chodzi- taki opis jak ty opisujesz to dobrze robi się na skosach i tak też robiłem, oraz tam gdzie obniżenie sufitu jest możliwe. Ale niestety u mnie się tak zrobić nie mogłem, jako że robiłem ruszt krzyżowy poddasze i tak mam już obniżone i nie mogłem sobie pozwolić na to żeby profile bardziej obniżać.
> Jak widzę wy profile opuszczacie na tyle żeby pod nie swobodnie można było ułożyć wełnę.


Nieraz walczy się o 3cm... tyle obniża się profile by wsunąć  pod nie wełnę... czasem tak trzeba ale w większości taka oszczędność nie popłaca.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> (...)
> na plyty g/k nie stosuje sie gladzi gipsowych. jesli cos z definicji jest suche to po co na to klasc cos mokrego? do ostatniego szpachlowania finiszowego sa odpowiednie masy szpachlowe.
> 
> 
> No cóż... Ty możesz suchymi szpachlówkami spoinować - ja pozostanę przy mokrych... 
> 
> A najwyższą jakość - zalecaną nawet przez Rigips-a uzyskuje się szpachlując całość płyt! Czym szpachlować? Można gotowymi mieszankami z wiaderek (drogie jeśli całość szpachlować) można gładzią, można nawet gipsem szpachlowym Dolina Nidy. Nie wiem... może nigdy nie doprowadzasz swojej pracy do stanu "na gotowo"? Poprawki zostawiasz malarzowi? Ja bardzo często wchodząc tylko na poddasze oddaję budynek zdatny do zamieszkania - ściany wyszpachlowane i wymalowane, podłogi, płytki, parapety czyli gotowy do zamieszkania. Przez tak długi czas mojej działalności Inwestorzy mnie nauczyli dokładności! Tak Inwestorzy nauczyli! Jak raz czy drugi Inwestor zaświecił halogenem i kazał poprawić bo płaci i to całkiem sporo to też wymaga a ja musiałem sprostać jego oczekiwaniom (poprawka!) więc trzeci raz już nie miał do czego się przyczepić! Ale dzięki temu że Inwestor jest zadowolony ja mam następną pracę - z polecenia. Inwestor "robi" mi za reklamę! I może dzięki temu chociaż w branży _bryndza_ ja robotę mam i nie musiałem obniżyć stawek... i oby tak dalej...
> ...


spoinowanie to nie szpachlowanie finalne wiec nie rob ludziom wody z mozgu.
reszty moge Ci tylko gratulowac. nawet tej samo reklamy.
ja biedny zuczek robie wylacznie suche zabudowy  :cry:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> spoinowanie to nie szpachlowanie finalne wiec nie rob ludziom wody z mozgu.
> reszty moge Ci tylko gratulowac. nawet tej samo reklamy.
> ja biedny zuczek robie wylacznie suche zabudowy


...a jak szeroko "rozmywasz" szpachel na łączeniach? Ile po finalnym szpachlowaniu zostaje "wolnej" płyty? Nie lepiej przejechać całą płytę i mieć święty spokój? Czy lepiej ryzykować że po finalnym malowaniu wyjdą ślady przejścia papier-szpachel... Nie przeczę sam robiłem na odp. ale to były pomieszczenia biurowe, duże metry stawka denna i nikt z halogenem nawet się nie ważył podejść! Wstyd się przyznać do tej roboty...

A co do reklamy... ja teraz pracę mam... terminy u mnie to.... 3-4miesiące. Nie przeczę pracowałem dla forumowiczów... ale nie stosuję nachalnej reklamy chociaż od Redakcji dostałem dwa ostrzeżenia za podanie nr.telefonu w stopce... dostałem się również na czarną listę - nie wyszło z jednym Inwestorem... a może Opaczność czuwała nade mną i nad niedoszłym Inwestorem? Wchodząc pierwszy raz na forum nawet mi się nie śniło by czerpać z tego jakieś korzyści! A tak po trosze to podcinam pod sobą gałąź bo sprzedaję moje doświadczenie nawet konkurencji! Doświadczenie zdobywane przez prawie 15 lat! Zresztą Ty też kształcisz sobie konkurencję!!! A z pracą nie bazuję tylko na Forum i nie poluję na Forumowiczów a jeśli od czasu do czasu wpadnie zlecenie od Forumowicza to chyba nie jest źle...

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> (...)
> spoinowanie to nie szpachlowanie finalne wiec nie rob ludziom wody z mozgu.
> reszty moge Ci tylko gratulowac. nawet tej samo reklamy.
> ja biedny zuczek robie wylacznie suche zabudowy 
> 
> 
> ...a jak szeroko "rozmywasz" szpachel na łączeniach? Ile po finalnym szpachlowaniu zostaje "wolnej" płyty? Nie lepiej przejechać całą płytę i mieć święty spokój? Czy lepiej ryzykować że po finalnym malowaniu wyjdą ślady przejścia papier-szpachel...
> ...


kuchnie, lazienki, sufity final to jest zawsze 100% pokrytej plyty, reszta zalezna jest od wymagan i warunkow finalnych. wiesz dobrze, ze doswiadczenia w 5 zdaniach sie nie przekaze *przez owe 15lat. ale jestem ciety na slowo gladz gipsowa w odniesieniu do plyt g/k  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> kuchnie, lazienki, sufity final to jest zawsze 100% pokrytej plyty, reszta zalezna jest od wymagan i warunkow finalnych. wiesz dobrze, ze doswiadczenia w 5 zdaniach sie nie przekaze *przez owe 15lat. *ale jestem ciety na slowo gladz gipsowa w odniesieniu do plyt g/k*


Obojętnie jak to nazwiesz to i tak zaciągasz całą płytę! Obojętnie czym czy to akrylputz, semicośtam czy sheetrock z wiaderka czy finisze do zarobienia (wszystkie te mają bardzo drobne ziarno i są dosyć drogie w przeliczeniu na m2) czy wyszpachlujesz c45, megaronem czy nawet Dolina Nidy (oprócz Nidy wszystkie mają grubsze ziarno i są tańsze na m2) ja po prostu zrównuję chłonność i strukturę płyty i wtedy nie straszne mi światło z plafonu czy na ścianie z modnego ostatnio kinkietu typu klepsydra... nie wspomnę o halogenikach wzdłuż ściany świecące na tą właśnie ścianę... jeśli wykańczasz takie pomieszczenia na gotowca to wiesz o czym mówię!   :Wink2:  

...nieraz inwestorzy lub projektanci dają nam popalić światłem! Oj dają...

ps. doświadczenia w pięciu zdaniach nie przekażesz ale pewne chwyty już tak... a to dla konkurencji już dużo... kiedyś sam z tego korzystałem i czasem też podpatruję konkurencję "Jak Oni To Robią" - właśnie wymyśliłem nowy teleturniej!    :Lol:

----------


## pigeon

Witam,

czy na:
 Wieszaki kotwowe (grzybki) długie na 270mm

mozna montowac sufit podwieszany pod stropem drewnianym?
czy nie trudniej poziomowac niz na jakisc noniuszach czy innych drutach?

a jak z elastycznoscia - strop drewniany - moze kiedys bedzie uzywany - czy takie "sztywne"  przelozenie nie bedzie mialo wplywu na potencjalne pekanie plyt?

czy moze za bardzo upraszczam i te wieszaki sie to tego nie nadaja?

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam,
> 
> czy na:
>  Wieszaki kotwowe (grzybki) długie na 270mm
> 
> mozna montowac sufit podwieszany pod stropem drewnianym?
> czy nie trudniej poziomowac niz na jakisc noniuszach czy innych drutach?
> 
> a jak z elastycznoscia - strop drewniany - moze kiedys bedzie uzywany - czy takie "sztywne"  przelozenie nie bedzie mialo wplywu na potencjalne pekanie plyt?
> ...


mozna.

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

A czy na skosach na poddaszu w narożnikach wewnętrznych kooniecznie trzeba dawać profile U, Profile Cd zawieszone są na grzybkach  2 - 3 cm od końca profilu.

----------


## pigeon

a jak sie ma sytuacja w ktorej najpierw zamontowane s p lyty karton gips a dopiero potem np sa nabijane laty i kontrlaty i kladzioen jest pokrycie dachu

(np jak u mnie jest deskowanie pod papa i nie wiem czy zdaze polozyc dachowke przez plytami KG)

czy wtedy pluty np na skosach beda pekac? niezalenie od jakosci wykonania?

----------


## FlashBack

> A czy na skosach na poddaszu w narożnikach wewnętrznych kooniecznie trzeba dawać profile U, Profile Cd zawieszone są na grzybkach  2 - 3 cm od końca profilu.


w koszu wszystkie wieszaki wyszly tak blisko od belki koszowej?

----------


## FlashBack

> a jak sie ma sytuacja w ktorej najpierw zamontowane s p lyty karton gips a dopiero potem np sa nabijane laty i kontrlaty i kladzioen jest pokrycie dachu
> 
> (np jak u mnie jest deskowanie pod papa i nie wiem czy zdaze polozyc dachowke przez plytami KG)
> 
> czy wtedy pluty np na skosach beda pekac? niezalenie od jakosci wykonania?


no wlasnie jak sadzicie warto czekac z zabudowa poddasza, az zamkna pobliskie lotnisko.

----------


## pigeon

LOTNISKO - chyba troche nie ta skala co?

powaznie - podziel sie doswiadczeniem? bedzie mialo wplyw to pukanie mlotkiem?

----------


## Zbyszek 1'

Wieszaki przykręcałem do krokwi koszowej, wcześniej je wyginałem żeby można było zamontować na nich profil.

----------


## FlashBack

> Wieszaki przykręcałem do krokwi koszowej, wcześniej je wyginałem żeby można było zamontować na nich profil.


nie wiem co poradzic.
mi sa zanane tylko dwa sposoby wykonania polaczenia w narozu (koszu). w zadnym z nich nie ma mowy o przykrecaniu  roznej masci uchwytow do belki/krokwi koszowej.

----------


## TMK

Panowie

Szybkie pytanie - jakimi (konkretnie) kołkami dyblować profil UD do porotermu? W pobliżu mam z 2-3 hurtownie i "niech se pan obejrzy i wybierze" oraz markety budowlane cast, obi i lm. W casto polecali specjalne do ceramiki, jednak drogie jak cholera 4szt gdzieś za 12 zł... Co kupić do otynkowanych ścianek 11,5cm z ceramiki?

----------


## FlashBack

> Panowie
> 
> Szybkie pytanie - jakimi (konkretnie) kołkami dyblować profil UD do porotermu? W pobliżu mam z 2-3 hurtownie i "niech se pan obejrzy i wybierze" oraz markety budowlane cast, obi i lm. W casto polecali specjalne do ceramiki, jednak drogie jak cholera 4szt gdzieś za 12 zł... Co kupić do otynkowanych ścianek 11,5cm z ceramiki?


wow 12zl 4szt
kupuje szybki montaz do pustych lub pelnych kazde po 12,70zl za 200szt

----------


## qauczuq

witam wszystkich, jestem tutaj nowy a trafiłem do Was ponieważ chcaiłbym wykończyć poddaszę i tam pomieszkać.

Poczytałem troche na ten temat i ciut wiecej wiem jednak moja wiedza to i tak jest niczym w porónaniu do Waszej. Dlatego chciałem prosić o opinię.

Poniżej zdjęcia rzeczonego dachu. Z moich wyliczeń będzie to łącznie jakieś 110m2.













Jak widzicie to nie ma foli pod blachą i moje pierwsze pytanie czy można to jakość obejść lub czy można (wystarczy) położyć tylko drugą folię pod watę?

Na zdjęciach widać także taką poprzeczną belkę czy mogę się jej pozbyć?

Odległości między krokwiami to o 70-72 cm, wysokość krokwi to 12 cm, czy zakup wełny zbliżóny do tej grubości będzie zasadny?

Jakie materiały w praktyce generują najwieksze koszta (wata, płyty, wieszaki, listwy, folia)? 

Rozumiem że mogłem zapytać o coś oczywistego itp dla Was wtedy mnie zignorujcie...

Dzięki za każdą opinię.
[/u]

----------


## FlashBack

Witaj qauczuq.
Czy to ma byc jedno duze pomieszczenie (i do tego slepe), czy moze chcesz to podzielic na mniejsze pomieszczenia?
czy planujesz montaz okien/naswietli itp.?

----------


## qauczuq

nie ma tam za dużo miejsca ale będę musiał podprowadzić wodę i kanalizację aby gdzieś w rogu umieśić ubikację i obok kuchnię. Jedynie łazienka będzie osobnym pmieszczeniem reszta powierzchni będzie bez ścainek działowych. Choć dzisiaj urodziła się taka koncepcja aby zapodać taką ściąnkę z TV jak jest na tym zdjęciu:




dzieki czemu odzielił bym częsc  sypialną i z kompem od części dziennej powiedzmy sobie wypoczynkowej.

Z drugiej strony kuchnia jakoś wciśnięta w ten skos z dłużsym blatem (ala bar).

CHcaiłym także aby tak jak na n zdjęci upowyżej w dachu ponad belkami usztywnijącymi strych (któe chcaiłbym dodać o ile to będzie konieczne) były świetliki. POza tym planowałem 4 okna. 

Dzisiaj byłem w sklepie budowalnym i mniej więcej złapałem koszta podłogi i ocieplenia  z oknami - przed negocjacjami 10500 (wełna 15 cm  Knauf  15 zł lub ursa 18,5, dwie folnie, wieszaki, płyta gipsowa 3,12 m2 / 19,8 pln, profle - 14,9 zł za 4m, obrysy 4m - 11zł. Panele tak 32 zł /m2, pianka - 15 zł za 4,66m2, listwy wykończeniowe - 14 zł za 2,5m. okna tak z kołnierzem po 850 za sztukę.  Nie w liczyłem jeszcze rur, ścianek, świetlików, ewentualnych desek i być możę innych niespodziewanych wydatków ale mam nadzieje ze nie bedą aż tak duże.

 Kuchnia to  inna bajka.

Zastanawiam się teraz nad łazienką czy w tym ponieszczenia należy jakoś spoecjalnie coś dodatkowo robić z ociepleniem poddasza (inne płyty, farba, wykończenie, wentylacja)?

----------


## FlashBack

ktos musi obejzec stan dachu i stropu do zaadaptowania. rozkald lazienki dobrze dobrac pod stan faktyczny pionow by nie bawic sie w udziwnienia. okna standard w polac bez wymianow bedzie ciezko wmontowac.
materialy masz w cenach ... no maja z czego spuscic  :smile: 
samodzielne wykonanie ... czarno widze, kilo pracy przed Toba  :smile:

----------


## qauczuq

masz rację z łazienką to tak zrobię. 
Było już dwóch fachowców i ogólnie to z tej p oprzeczniej powiedzieli żę można bez problemu zrezygnować , jeden porponował dodanie belek pomiędzy stronami spadów powyżej tak 2.5-3m aby trzymały dach przed rozejściem się. 

Jak uważasz ile mogą spuścić, na ile mogę naciskać 20% niżej, mieszkam na podkarpaciu więc bida z nędzą?

Czy wykończenie powierzchni podasza pod łazienkę i kuchnię należy jakoś inaczej robić? 

Z czego robi się takie ścianki działowe jak ta u góry w poście wyżej na zdjęciu z tv wbudowanym?

----------


## FlashBack

> masz rację z łazienką to tak zrobię. 
> Było już dwóch fachowców i ogólnie to z tej p oprzeczniej powiedzieli żę można bez problemu zrezygnować , jeden porponował dodanie belek pomiędzy stronami spadów powyżej tak 2.5-3m aby trzymały dach przed rozejściem się. 
> 
> Jak uważasz ile mogą spuścić, na ile mogę naciskać 20% niżej, mieszkam na podkarpaciu więc bida z nędzą?
> 
> Czy wykończenie powierzchni podasza pod łazienkę i kuchnię należy jakoś inaczej robić? 
> 
> Z czego robi się takie ścianki działowe jak ta u góry w poście wyżej na zdjęciu z tv wbudowanym?


na doradce do adaptacji to nie wykonawce a kogos z uprawnieniami, kogos kto fachowo sprawdzi i powie czy to sie nadaje do adaptacji co mozna a co nie przerobic. "fachowiec" (przepraszam) ale on przychodzi zarobic i "g" go obchodzi co bedzie jak wyjdzie po zakonczonej pracy.

nie wiem jakiego producenta sa materialy ale jak bedziesz dokladnie wiedzial czego i ile to zawsze cos zbijesz z ceny.
scianka hmmm  :big grin:  "zwykla" dzialowka g/k
lazienka konieczna wentylacja i plyty "woda-ogien" poddasze plyta "ogien".

skosy licz smialo nie mniej jak 25 ocieplenia. wiec sporo trzeba nadbic krokwie (plus wentalacja)

----------


## JACUŚ

Cytat: W pewnych warunkach dopuszczalne ale nie zalecane. Trudno przy dzisiejszych trendach grubości ocieplenia spełnić warunek by pierwsza warstwa to nie mniej niż 2/3 później folia i druga warstwa nie więcej niż 1/3 całkowitej grubości docieplenia. Dla czego druga warstwa nie moze byc wieksz niz 1/3 ? Ja planuje zrobic u siebie 15 + 10 czy to blad?
A tak poza nawiasem szukam kogos do zabudowy poddasz, okolice Trojmiasta.
Moze ktorys z was FlashBack , Rom-Kom dziala w terenie?
Pozdrawiam.  :big grin:

----------


## FlashBack

> Cytat: W pewnych warunkach dopuszczalne ale nie zalecane. Trudno przy dzisiejszych trendach grubości ocieplenia spełnić warunek by pierwsza warstwa to nie mniej niż 2/3 później folia i druga warstwa nie więcej niż 1/3 całkowitej grubości docieplenia. Dla czego druga warstwa nie moze byc wieksz niz 1/3 ? Ja planuje zrobic u siebie 15 + 10 czy to blad?
> A tak poza nawiasem szukam kogos do zabudowy poddasz, okolice Trojmiasta.
> Moze ktorys z was FlashBack , Rom-Kom dziala w terenie?
> Pozdrawiam.


paroizolacja wylacznie na koncowa warstwe welny (nowy budynek). mozesz zrobic u siebie "standard" 15 miedzy krokwie a na krokwie (wlasciwie to pod  :smile:  wszak to skos do wewnatrz)  dac rowniez 15cm a nawet wiecej.

----------


## Yeti

> (...)mozesz zrobic u siebie "standard" 15 miedzy krokwie a na krokwie (wlasciwie to pod  wszak to skos do wewnatrz)  dac rowniez 15cm a nawet wiecej.


...no właśnie, a ile więcej?
Wyczytałem, że te wieszaki kotwowe mają długość 270mm (te dłuższe). Przyjmując 1cm luzu dla wełny + 3cm wysokości profili pozostaje nam 23cm na wełnę i na przykręcenie wieszaka do krokwi. Im dach bardziej stromy tym to ramię powinno być pewnie dłuższe(?)
Czy 20cm wełny też można zastosować w drugiej warstwie, czy graniczną grubością jest dla niej 15-18cm (przy 18cm zostaje już tylko 5cm na umocowanie wieszaków).
Są na rynku wieszaki dłuższe niż te 270mm do mocowania stelaży w skosach?
Wiem, że do podwieszenia stelaża sufitu można użyć "wieszaków z elementem rozprężnym" i wówczas drut mocujący może mieć nawet 1,5m, ale co ze skosami?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> (...)mozesz zrobic u siebie "standard" 15 miedzy krokwie a na krokwie (wlasciwie to pod  wszak to skos do wewnatrz)  dac rowniez 15cm a nawet wiecej.
> 
> 
> ...no właśnie, a ile więcej?
> Wyczytałem, że te wieszaki kotwowe mają długość 270mm (te dłuższe). Przyjmując 1cm luzu dla wełny + 3cm wysokości profili pozostaje nam 23cm na wełnę i na przykręcenie wieszaka do krokwi. Im dach bardziej stromy tym to ramię powinno być pewnie dłuższe(?)
> Czy 20cm wełny też można zastosować w drugiej warstwie, czy graniczną grubością jest dla niej 15-18cm (przy 18cm zostaje już tylko 5cm na umocowanie wieszaków).
> Są na rynku wieszaki dłuższe niż te 270mm do mocowania stelaży w skosach?
> Wiem, że do podwieszenia stelaża sufitu można użyć "wieszaków z elementem rozprężnym" i wówczas drut mocujący może mieć nawet 1,5m, ale co ze skosami?


nie dobieram grubosci ocieplenia do wieszakow tylko odwrotnie  :smile: 
ile czego i jak masz dac znajdziesz w projekcie, mozna to oczywiosci zaktualizowac na stan aktualnych wymogow.

----------


## Yeti

Moje pytanie wynikało z cytowanej wcześniejszej twojej wypowiedzi.
Skoro więc "dobierasz wieszaki do grubości ocieplenia", to jaki wieszak zastosować do 20 (albo 25cm) wełny w drugiej (dolnej) warstwie?

W projekcie nic nie znajdę, bo chodzi o docieplenie dachu w domu z poddaszem nieużytkowym (w/g projektu ocieplony był strop).
Zresztą "nigdy nie jest tak dobrze, żeby nie mogło być lepiej"  :Wink2:  , a projekty określają zwykle tylko minimum wymagane prawem. Przepisy dotyczące izolacyjności termicznej budynków są systematycznie zaostrzane (właśnie jesteśmy po zmianie). Bardzo dobre ocieplenie domu staje się coraz bardziej uzasadnione ekonomicznie wraz z tendencją spadkową cen materiałów izolacyjnych w stosunku do rosnących cen opału.

U mnie w krokwie wejdzie max. 15cm i ta wełna już jest.
Czy jest jakiś sposób, żeby podwiesić dodatkowe 20cm pod krokwiami?
Wiem, że mogę podbić deski pod krokwie, ale to dodatkowy koszt i robota. Jeśli udało by się wsunąć więcej wełny wydłużając jedynie wieszaki stelaża, to było by miło  :Wink2:  
Jest taka możliwość? -Jakie wieszaki zastosować? (Dach kopertowy, kąt 30st.)

----------


## akte

Wydaje mi się, że kiedyś ROM-KON pisał o łączeniu (nitowaniu) dwóch wieszaków grzybkowych ze sobą, więc może w ten sposób.
Tylko czy tak daleko wysunięte grzybki będą miały wystarczającą sztywność   :Roll:  , trzeba by popróbować.

Pozrd

----------


## Trociu

> Wydaje mi się, że kiedyś ROM-KON pisał o łączeniu (nitowaniu) dwóch wieszaków grzybkowych ze sobą, więc może w ten sposób.
> Tylko czy tak daleko wysunięte grzybki będą miały wystarczającą sztywność   , trzeba by popróbować.


Zgadza się - pisał. O ile pamiętam, to pisał też o dłuższych grzybkach dostępnych w jakiejś tam specjalnej hurtowni gdzieś w okolicy Wawy.

----------


## Yeti

Te dłuższe grzybki z "jakiejś tam specjalnej hurtowni", o których pisał, miały właśnie długość 270mm - odrobiłem pracę domową i właśnie te brałem pod uwagę  :Wink2:  


> (...)Wieszaki kotwowe (grzybki) długie na 270mm też mam w jednej sprawdzonej hurtowni w Markach... czasem jadę nawet 60km by kupić... ale czego się nie robi dla wygody...


Pozostawałby więc tylko sposób z nitowaniem... tylko rzeczywiście, czy będą one miały wystarczającą sztywność?...  :Roll:  (im bardziej stromy dach - tym większe siły "łamiące")
...a czym je przedłużał?
...O! widzę, że Wielki Wódz pisał, że będzie 11.03 - to już dzisiaj, ...więc może sam mi odpowie?  :big grin:  
(idę czytać teraz wątek polecany przez Wodza - może tam się czego mądrego jeszcze dowiem  :Wink2:   :big grin:  )

...aaa, jeszcze jedno pytanie do naszych forumowych fachowców:
Na którym systemie suchej zabudowy pracujecie. Które stelaże, wieszaki, płyty... polecilibyście ze względu na jakość i ...cenę? Są jakieś istotniejsze różnice między nimi?

----------


## FlashBack

> Te dłuższe grzybki z "jakiejś tam specjalnej hurtowni", o których pisał, miały właśnie długość 270mm - odrobiłem pracę domową i właśnie te brałem pod uwagę  
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> (...)Wieszaki kotwowe (grzybki) długie na 270mm też mam w jednej sprawdzonej hurtowni w Markach... czasem jadę nawet 60km by kupić... ale czego się nie robi dla wygody...
> 
> ...


nie ma zadnych roznic. a pytanie powinienes zadac w dziale ogloszenia drobne. nie przeplacaj. wieszaki mozesz przedluzac.

podaj i powod dla ktorego musisz dac tak gruba warstwe ocieplenia na krokwiowego.

czy sadzisz, ze ktos bedzie inwestowal w twoj biznes?

----------


## Yeti

> nie ma zadnych roznic. a pytanie powinienes zadac w dziale ogloszenia drobne. nie przeplacaj. wieszaki mozesz przedluzac.


 Może i mógłbym tam spytać, ale skoro już odpowiedziałeś, to znaczy, że to miejsce też było dobre  :Wink2:  (a pytanie mieściło się przecież chyba w temacie...)
Czym przedłużać te wieszaki? Przejrzałem pobieżnie ze dwie strony producentów, ale niczego przewidzianego przez nich do takich celów nie dostrzegłem.





> podaj i powod dla ktorego musisz dac tak gruba warstwe ocieplenia na krokwiowego.


No przecież już ten powód podałem parę postów wcześniej... Głupio samego siebie cytować, ale cóż  :Wink2:  :



> (...)Przepisy dotyczące izolacyjności termicznej budynków są systematycznie zaostrzane (właśnie jesteśmy po zmianie). Bardzo dobre ocieplenie domu staje się coraz bardziej uzasadnione ekonomicznie wraz z tendencją spadkową cen materiałów izolacyjnych w stosunku do rosnących cen opału.
> 
> *U mnie w krokwie wejdzie max. 15cm i ta wełna już jest.*
> Czy jest jakiś sposób, żeby podwiesić dodatkowe 20cm pod krokwiami?
> *Wiem, że mogę podbić deski pod krokwie, ale to dodatkowy koszt i robota. Jeśli udało by się wsunąć więcej wełny wydłużając jedynie wieszaki stelaża, to było by miło*  
> Jest taka możliwość? -Jakie wieszaki zastosować? (Dach kopertowy, kąt 30st.)





> czy sadzisz, ze ktos bedzie inwestowal w twoj biznes?


Nie sądzę. Może ze względu na późną już trochę porę..., ale nie zajarzyłem o co biega  :Wink2:   - przecież nie szukam ani wspólnika, ani nie proszę o dotację  :big grin:  . Staram się tylko rozwiązać swój problem (taki jest przecież sens istnienia tego forum). Jeśli potrafisz coś doradzić, to proszę po prostu to zrób. Szkoda atramentu na "ślizganie" się po temacie.

Więc jeszcze raz:
-zastosować grzybki z przedłużką? (jeśli tak, to z czego ją robić - są jakieś gotowce, czy muszę kombinować we własnym zakresie?)
-czy podbijać jakąś łatę czy inny wynalazek i dokładać piątkę (ewent. 10-kę wełny(?) między krokwie + 10-15cm podkrokwiowo.

----------


## FlashBack

juz mowie, grzybkow nie przedluza sie. moze sie zle wyrazilem, malo dokladnie ale to, jest czy ktos bedzie "inwestowal" w twoj biznej (ja nie mam zamiaru przychodzic i usuwac/naprawiac katastrofe i oby nikt nie ucierpial fizycznie bo ja mam rodzine wole wolnosc niz kratki).
wykonanie ocieplenia zalezne jest od "zapotrzebowania" inwestora z uwzglednieniem :/ realiow finanse, warunki jakie stawia stan faktyczny domu.
gybym je znal moglbym cos doradzic.

a na marginesie.
to forum jest dla inwestorow nie wykonawcow wiec prosze oszczedz mi podtxt.

----------


## kruszon11

Jaką jest poprawna kolejność w kładzeniu płyt GK ? Najpierw sufit i potem ściany/skosy poddasza, czy odwrotnie ?

----------


## akte

> Jaką jest poprawna kolejność w kładzeniu płyt GK ? Najpierw sufit i potem ściany/skosy poddasza, czy odwrotnie ?


U siebie najpierw płytowałem ścianki, potem sufity i na końcu skosy.
Zdaje się, że któryś z producentów (chyba Rigips) zaleca również taką kolejność.

----------


## zbigmor

> Jaką jest poprawna kolejność w kładzeniu płyt GK ? Najpierw sufit i potem ściany/skosy poddasza, czy odwrotnie ?



Jak komu wygodniej. U mnie były skosy-sufit-ściany(K-G klejony do ściany).

----------


## Yeti

> juz mowie, grzybkow nie przedluza sie(...)


Zacznę od marginesu - nie ma "podtxtów" w moich wypowiedziach (przynajmniej nie w tych)  :Wink2:  
Dziękuję za twoje odpowiedzi, natomiast czytając je, zaczynam wątpić w swoją umiejętność zadawania jasno sformułowanych pytań...
Dowiedziałem się na razie, że przy wyborze stelaża, a właściwie całego systemu nie warto zwracać uwagi na producenta (nie ma istotnych różnic) - i za to jeszcze raz dzięki.
Jeśli chodzi o przedłużanie wieszaków, to czuję się nieco ogłupiały..., bo w ostatnim poście piszesz, że się ich nie przedłuża, sugerując katastrofę budowlaną, natomiast w odpowiedzi z 11-03-2009 stwierdzasz: "wieszaki mozesz przedluzac.", co zgodne było by z podpowiedziami *akte* i *Trocia*, może też *ROM-KONa*, ale na razie się tu nie wypowiedział  :Confused:  
(na zdrowiu moim i mojej rodziny zależy mi równie mocno jak tobie, a może nawet bardziej... i to nie tylko ze względu na "kratki"  :Wink2:  . To dość oczywiste - dlatego właśnie pytam)



> wykonanie ocieplenia zalezne jest od "zapotrzebowania" inwestora z uwzglednieniem :/ realiow finanse, warunki jakie stawia stan faktyczny domu.
> gybym je znal moglbym cos doradzic.


Inwestor (znaczy: ja  :Wink2:  ) ma zapotrzebowanie na 35cm wełny, przy czym m/ krokwie wchodzi tylko 15cm i ta wełna już jest.
Pytanie: *jak umocować resztę wełny?*
Wiem, że mogę podbić deski pod krokwie, ale to dodatkowy koszt i robota. Jeśli udało by się wsunąć więcej wełny wydłużając jedynie wieszaki stelaża, to było by miło
*Jest taka możliwość?* -*Jakie wieszaki zastosować?* (Dach kopertowy, kąt 30st.)

----------


## FlashBack

wieszaki mozna przedluzac  :smile:  wszystko przez te nazewnictwo.
wieszaki do poddaszy "grzybki" tych sie nie przedluza  :big grin: 
do zamocowania 20cm welny zastosujesz juz "grzybki" 250.
montaz "grzybkow" przy juz zalozonej welnie jest nie dosc, ze klopotliwy co ryzykowny.

----------


## FlashBack

> Jaką jest poprawna kolejność w kładzeniu płyt GK ? Najpierw sufit i potem ściany/skosy poddasza, czy odwrotnie ?


a te co? zadania domowe dostajesz?

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ufff-o... nie było mnie ledwie 10 dni i już problemy..... z wieszakami...

Wieszaki długości 270mm dostępne są nie tylko w "specjalnej" hurtowni ale we wszystkich w których nie mają klienta w... głębokim poważaniu. Produkuje je znana z techniki zamocowań firma Koelner... jest to "wieszak kotwowy uniwersalny 270mm" można go zobaczyć  tutaj. Jeśli zamówicie w hurtowni to powinni sprowadzić... cena nie powinna przekroczyć 1zł/szt. W "mojej specjalnej hurtowni" jest to 76gr/szt.

----------


## kruszon11

> Napisał kruszon11
> 
> Jaką jest poprawna kolejność w kładzeniu płyt GK ? Najpierw sufit i potem ściany/skosy poddasza, czy odwrotnie ?
> 
> 
> a te co? zadania domowe dostajesz?


yes, yes, yes !!!

Ktoś tu humorki ma ??  :Lol:

----------


## Rom-Kon

*Yeti* wywołał mnie do tablicy...

Wieszaki do sufitów można przedłużać na dowolną długość... obciążenie "idzie" w pionie po wieszaku... na skosach niestety są ograniczenia. Oryginalne wieszaki mają 270mm długości więc można "złożyć" z dwóch wieszaków 170mm jeden byle nie przesadzać. Obciążenie idzie skośnie więc działa również na wyrywanie... Przy odrobinie rozsądku wszystko można.

----------


## Yeti

> Ufff-o... nie było mnie ledwie 10 dni i już problemy.....


10 dni... - to chyba jakieś polowanie na bizony było... -udało się?  :Wink2:   :Lol:  
No widzisz jesteś przykładem na to, że Wódz musi być... nawet na Forum. Kilka zwięzłych wersów i od razu świat staje się prostszy...  :cool:   :Lol:  

A teraz bardziej na serio i reasumując ten przydługi, a przecież wydawało mi się, prosty temat grzybka  :Wink2:  :
- od początku chodziło jedynie o wełnę w skosach (wiem, że z sufitami podwieszanymi było by łatwiej) i o te siły wyrywające, zginające, ścinające... czy jak je tam zwał... Dodatkowo zastanawiałem się, z czystej ciekawości, nad maksymalną grubością wełny w drugiej (dolnej) warstwie - stąd pytania o przedłużki
(opisałem to już w pierwszym moim poście w tym wątku z 10go marca)
- rozumiem, że moje 20cm wełny mogę sobie podwiesić (dach kopertowy, kąt 30st.), a 3cm grzybka wystarczy na umocowanie do krokwi:
27cm - 20cm wełny - 3cm grubości profilu - 1cm luzu = 3cm
- te długie grzybki widziałem już na żywo w jakimś sklepie. Niestety sprzedawca był dosyć mało kumaty w praktycznej wiedzy montażowej. Co więcej, okazało się, że mam oddział Koelnera w swoim mieście. Jeszcze ich nie odwiedziłem (brak czasu), ale w przyszłym tygodniu zrobię to na pewno i przepytam jeszcze producenta z tematu grzybka  :Wink2: 
- pisałem, że u mnie "m/ krokwie wchodzi tylko 15cm i ta wełna już jest".


> montaz "grzybkow" przy juz zalozonej welnie jest nie dosc, ze klopotliwy co ryzykowny.


"jest" znaczy w tym przypadku, że została już kupiona, ale nie jest jeszcze zamontowana - z przykręceniem grzybków nie będzie problemu  :big grin: 

Dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi  :smile:

----------


## warper

Witam wszystkich przebrnąłem przez cały temat pora zaspokoić swoje niepewności, jestem przed ocieplaniem dachu ok 100 m2. Stan obecny to:
Dach pokryty papą na nią tzw"gonty", deskowanie krokwie 8x14 (a nawet 13)cm. Brak membrany pod deskowaniem.

Trochę namieszane jest w wątku może spowodowane to jest wypowiedziami różnych osób ale wersję są dwie jedna że można dać ta folię pod deski w stanie obecnym

1. I teraz pytanie jak żeby było dobrze druga wersja mówi że nie daje się tej folii w przypadku jak jest deskowanie?

2. Podobnie jest ze szczeliną pomiędzy deskowaniem a wełną. Ze względu na wysokość krokwi (14 cm) czy trzeba w tym wypadku koniecznie zostawić prześwit (wspomniane 3 - 5 cm)?

Sytuacja idealna dla mnie to wełna 150 mm pomiędzy krokwie i teraz pomiędzy rusztowanie (profile i wieszaki) 50 albo 100 mm dodatkowej wełny. 
i standardowo folia (żółta) i KG.

Bardzo proszę o rozwiązanie najbardziej optymalno - ekonomiczne.

Z góry dziękuję z odpowiedzi.

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam wszystkich przebrnąłem przez cały temat pora zaspokoić swoje niepewności, jestem przed ocieplaniem dachu ok 100 m2. Stan obecny to:
> Dach pokryty papą na nią tzw"gonty", deskowanie krokwie 8x14 (a nawet 13)cm. Brak membrany pod deskowaniem.
> 
> Trochę namieszane jest w wątku może spowodowane to jest wypowiedziami różnych osób ale wersję są dwie jedna że można dać ta folię pod deski w stanie obecnym
> 
> 1. I teraz pytanie jak żeby było dobrze druga wersja mówi że nie daje się tej folii w przypadku jak jest deskowanie?
> 
> 2. Podobnie jest ze szczeliną pomiędzy deskowaniem a wełną. Ze względu na wysokość krokwi (14 cm) czy trzeba w tym wypadku koniecznie zostawić prześwit (wspomniane 3 - 5 cm)?
> 
> ...


opitmum eko dla pana to:
10 miedzy krokwie
stelaz i w nim 20cm
paroizolacja
plyty g/k

prosze bardzo.

----------


## Stanki

witam,
czy ktoś z Was mieszał wełnę ze styropianem, tzn 20 cm wełny między krokwie, i 5 lub 10 cm styropianu na stelaż. dach mam pokryty dachówką ceramiczną i folią wysoko paroizolacyjną.
czy takie rozwiązanie ma sens?
pozdrawiam

----------


## FlashBack

> witam,
> czy ktoś z Was mieszał wełnę ze styropianem, tzn 20 cm wełny między krokwie, i 5 lub 10 cm styropianu na stelaż. dach mam pokryty dachówką ceramiczną i folią wysoko paroizolacyjną.
> czy takie rozwiązanie ma sens?
> pozdrawiam


mialo by sens tylko przy wentylowaniu welny ze wzgledu na te folie wysoko paroizolacyjna.

----------


## Stanki

wentylowanie wełny tzn.... poprzez dachówki wentylacyjne? czy źle rozumiem?

----------


## FlashBack

> wentylowanie wełny tzn.... poprzez dachówki wentylacyjne? czy źle rozumiem?


masz dach kryty folia wysoko paroizolacyjna pod nia masz welne i na nia chcesz polozyc kolejna paroizolacje (styropian) czyli, musisz odsunac welne od foli pod dachowka o ok. 4cm by stworzyc szczeline wentylacyjna. w kalenicy rozciac te folie ok. 5cm ponizej po kazdej ze stron kalenicy i wywalic, do kontralt nad tym wycieciem zamocowac np. membrane (ala daszek) z zakladem nad obecna folie. w okapie zapewnic wlot powietrza do szczelin

----------


## Stanki

dzięki za odpowiedz
pozdrawiam[/i]

----------


## FlashBack

> dzięki za odpowiedz
> pozdrawiam[/i]


tylko nie rob tego sam, to powinien zrobic np. dekarz.

----------


## Trociu

> Napisał Stanki
> 
> dzięki za odpowiedz
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> tylko nie rob tego sam, to powinien zrobic np. dekarz.


No chyba że Stanki się pomyliłi ma folię wysoko ale paroprzepuszczalną  :wink:

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Stanki
> 
> ...


to nic nie zmienia procz zmniejszenia szczeliny miedzy welna a folia/membrana

----------


## Kris2222

może mi ktoś odpowie na nurtujące mnie pytanie 
płyty przychodzą do ściany zazwyczaj cięta strona  
i właśnie ,frezuje sie płytę na styku ściana /skos, albo sufit ?
jutro zaczynam płytowanie  i nie wiem czy tam frezować

----------


## FlashBack

> wentylowanie wełny tzn.... poprzez dachówki wentylacyjne? czy źle rozumiem?


dachowki wentylacyjne wspomagaja wentylacje przestrzeni pod dachowka.
wentylowanie welny to szczelina miedzy welna a np. deskowaniem.

----------


## TS147

Ponowię pytanie:




> Proszę poradźcie jaka wełna jest lepsza... Zastanawiam się między KNAUFEM a ROCWOOLEM (obie mineralne a gfrubość 20cm)...


Tylk ow moim przypadku jest to Isover - Knauf - jak wypadają Wasze doświadczenia jeśli chodzi o wełny Knaufa? Wykonawca radzi mi Isovera, ale Knaufa (lambda 0,035) mogę dostać w dobrej cenie. Co radzicie?

----------


## FlashBack

> Ponowię pytanie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rafałsz
> 
> ...


co do wybierania czyli nie wytlumaczalnego widzi mi sie to, isover, knauf, paroc, ursa, rockwool

----------


## Włóczykije

Witam Forumowiczów!
Po przeczytaniu całego wątku nie znalazłem jednoznacznej opinii na temat jak powinno być rozwiązane ocieplenie w moim przypadku tzn. gdy mam deskowanie a na deskowaniu membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną? (membrana Klober Permo easy h) Co ze szczeliną wentylacyjną, wlotem i wylotem powietrza? Obecnie mam ocieplenie elewacji wykonane styropianem i wkrótce rozpoczynam ocieplenie poddasza.
Pozdrawiam
Włóczykij

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam Forumowiczów!
> Po przeczytaniu całego wątku nie znalazłem jednoznacznej opinii na temat jak powinno być rozwiązane ocieplenie w moim przypadku tzn. gdy mam deskowanie a na deskowaniu membranę wysokoparoprzepuszczalną? (membrana Klober Permo easy h) Co ze szczeliną wentylacyjną, wlotem i wylotem powietrza? Obecnie mam ocieplenie elewacji wykonane styropianem i wkrótce rozpoczynam ocieplenie poddasza.
> Pozdrawiam
> Włóczykij


szukasz wróżki a tu wykonawca na miejscu jest potrzebny (membrana hmm może i jestem staroświecki bo jak deskowanie to, wyłącznie papa. chyba, że tu ktoś pomylił lekką suchą z deskowanym dachem), co z krokwiami? (jakie wymiary jaki rozstaw), co z grubością i długością planowanego ocieplenia? uu i jeszcze tyle pytań, że chyba przeczytać ci będzie łatwiej bliźniaczy temat poddasza.

----------


## JACUŚ

Mam pytanie.
Czy przy budowie sufitu podwieszanego, mozna plyty przykrecac w taki sposob ze beda sie one stykac dluzszym bokiem wzdluz profila nosnego.
Jezeli nie, czy jest to jakis wielki blad, ktory moze grozic pekaniem na polaczeniach? (dodam ze konstrukcja sufitu bedzie montowana do stropu betonowego)

----------


## FlashBack

> Mam pytanie.
> Czy przy budowie sufitu podwieszanego, mozna plyty przykrecac w taki sposob ze beda sie one stykac dluzszym bokiem wzdluz profila nosnego.
> Jezeli nie, czy jest to jakis wielki blad, ktory moze grozic pekaniem na polaczeniach? (dodam ze konstrukcja sufitu bedzie montowana do stropu betonowego)


czy to, w przypadku okladziny czy stelaza podwieszanego mozna, jezeli dlugosc (czy to, szerokosc) sufitu rowna sie dlugosci plyty.
tak czy inaczej korzystniej jest wykonac plytowanie w ukladzie poprzecznym plyt do profili.

----------


## JACUŚ

A co myslisz o tym aby w miejscach gdzie stykaja sie plyty a nie ma stelaza, przykrecac stelaz (slepy) ,tak aby wszystkie miejsca styku plyt byly usztywnione.

----------


## FlashBack

> A co myslisz o tym aby w miejscach gdzie *stykaja sie plyty a nie ma stelaza*, przykrecac stelaz (slepy) ,tak aby wszystkie miejsca styku plyt byly usztywnione.


sztywnosc to, odpowiedni dobor rozstawu profili i mocowan do ciezaru okladziny i przenoszonych obciazen, prawidlowy uklad plyt, odpowiedni montaz i rozstaw wkretow. unikanie pekniec to, (j/w), odpowiednie przygotowanie plyt do spoinowanie, odpowiedni dobor mas i tasm zbrojacych.
jak to, gdzies juz przczytalem g/k to, nie filozofia kawal profila, kawal plyty przylozyc, skrecic i zaszpachlowac.

nie chce tym odciagac cie od realizacji twojego pomyslu.

----------


## justkaaa

Ja mam pytanie w temacie ocieplenia poddasza ale w kontekście wysokości ścianki kolankowej. Z tego co wiem to ostateczna (po wukończeniu)wysokośc ścianki kolankowej to mur+wieniec+murłata-wysokość posadzki (ok 10cm). Tylko nie wiem czy to się nie tyczy sytuacji gdy ocieplenie poddasza będzie jedynie miedzy krokwiami bez dodatkowej warstwy w poprzek na (pod) krokwie.
Ja chce zrobic grubiej. Krokwie maja wysokośc 16 cm więc będe wkładała między krokwie wate 15cm ale by zostawić szczeline wentylacyjna 2-3 cm między wata a deskowaniem to do krokwi będe musiała poprzybijać deski grubości ok 2 cm. Potem na ta wartstwe ocieplenia bede chciała w poprzek nalozyc druga wartstwe ok 10-15 cm i na to dopiero plyta G-K. 
czy to dołożenie 10-15 cm. ocieplenia ponad (a raczej poniżej) krokwi nie obnizy mi ostatecznie poczatku skosu i tym samym obnizy ostateczna wysokośc ścianki kolankowej i jak chce mieć ostetcznie ścinake wysokości ok 110cm to czy w związku tym dodatkowym ociepleniem nie powinnam podwyższyc jej o dodatkjowe ok 10-15 cm? 
Pomóżcie bo jutro zaczynaja mi murować ścianke kolankowa i musze podać ostatecznie jaka ona ma mieć wysokość?
HELP!!!  :Lol:

----------


## FlashBack

> Ja mam pytanie w temacie ocieplenia poddasza ale w kontekście wysokości ścianki kolankowej. Z tego co wiem to ostateczna (po wukończeniu)wysokośc ścianki kolankowej to mur+wieniec+murłata-wysokość posadzki (ok 10cm). Tylko nie wiem czy to się nie tyczy sytuacji gdy ocieplenie poddasza będzie jedynie miedzy krokwiami bez dodatkowej warstwy w poprzek na (pod) krokwie.
> Ja chce zrobic grubiej. Krokwie maja wysokośc 16 cm więc będe wkładała między krokwie wate 15cm ale by zostawić szczeline wentylacyjna 2-3 cm między wata a deskowaniem to do krokwi będe musiała poprzybijać deski grubości ok 2 cm. Potem na ta wartstwe ocieplenia bede chciała w poprzek nalozyc druga wartstwe ok 10-15 cm i na to dopiero plyta G-K. 
> czy to dołożenie 10-15 cm. ocieplenia ponad (a raczej poniżej) krokwi nie obnizy mi ostatecznie poczatku skosu i tym samym obnizy ostateczna wysokośc ścianki kolankowej i jak chce mieć ostetcznie ścinake wysokości ok 110cm to czy w związku tym dodatkowym ociepleniem nie powinnam podwyższyc jej o dodatkjowe ok 10-15 cm? 
> Pomóżcie bo jutro zaczynaja mi murować ścianke kolankowa i musze podać ostatecznie jaka ona ma mieć wysokość?
> HELP!!!


baa podniesc 10-15 a moze i 30. kat dachu rozmiar murlaty, jak gruba sciana kolankowa, rozmiar zabka, czy cos przegapilem? a wysokosc ma byc ok. 110cm to, w takim razie  styk kolankowa skos bedzie na hmm zapomnialem  :big grin:

----------


## justkaaa

> baa podniesc 10-15 a moze i 30. kat dachu rozmiar murlaty, jak gruba sciana kolankowa, rozmiar zabka, czy cos przegapilem? a wysokosc ma byc ok. 110cm to, w takim razie  styk kolankowa skos bedzie na hmm zapomnialem


No własnie. Nie wiem jak wyliczyć wysokośc ścianki kolankowej w sensie ile musi mieć w stanie surowym by miała ok 110 w stanie wykończonym (od parkietu do punktu początku skosu)  :cry:  . W innym wątku pisano, że ścianka kolankowa po wykończeniu ma tyle co mur (np.87cm)+wieniec (15cm) + murłata (14 cm) = 116cm. I od tego należy odjąć grubośc posadzki ok 10cm, więc ostatecznie =106cm. Tylko ja nie wiem czy ta zasada liczenia wysokości ścinaki nie dotyczy sytuacji gdy ocieplenie jest tylko między krokwiami, bez dodatkowej wartstwy w poprzek, a ja jednak będe tą warstwe w poprzek robiła ok 10-15 cm. Jutro musze powiedzieć ekipie murarskiej ile mają murować. Dla nich to obojętne a ja już sama nie wiem jak to wyliczyć. Liczę na wasza pomoc.

----------


## pam

Jak na mój niezbyt lotny rozum to jak dasz ocieplenie pod krokwiami, to zmniejszy się też ścianka kolankowa. No ale z drugiej strony to krokwie leżą na murłacie i ta tez ma swoją znaczną grubość. Eeee to juz sam nie wiem  :Confused:

----------


## justkaaa

Mój babski rozum tez podpowiada, że jak dam ocieplenie dodatkowo pod krokwiami to wysokośc mojej ścianki się obnizy, ale widze, że mało osób może pomóc. Przecież Ci co już wykańczali poddasze powinni wiedzieć czy im ta ścianka się obniżała czy nie jak ocieplali dodatkowo różną grybością waty.
Jestem zrozpaczona   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  bo jutro musze dać ostateczną odpowiedź ekipie murarskiej

----------


## FlashBack

> Mój babski rozum tez podpowiada, że jak dam ocieplenie dodatkowo pod krokwiami to wysokośc mojej ścianki się obnizy, ale widze, że mało osób może pomóc. Przecież Ci co już wykańczali poddasze powinni wiedzieć czy im ta ścianka się obniżała czy nie jak ocieplali dodatkowo różną grybością waty.
> Jestem zrozpaczona     bo jutro musze dać ostateczną odpowiedź ekipie murarskiej


nie to powinno byc twoim zmartwieniem. skos/kolankowa wypadnie ok. 1m od stropu

----------


## justkaaa

> nie to powinno byc twoim zmartwieniem. skos/kolankowa wypadnie ok. 1m od stropu


A co powinno być? Własnie chciałam uniknąć rozrzutu przy okresleniu wysokości ścianki kolankowej. Dla mnie 100 czy 120 to różnica i patrząc od środka i od zewnątrz na dach - by nie wyszedł za krótki albo za wysoko...
 :cry:

----------


## pam

Właśnie sprawdzałem. Połać GK tak jakby przecinała ok 1/3 od dołu murłatę. Dawałem dodatkowo 10cm wełny od dołu. Mogę zmierzyć ile ma ścianka kolanowa, a ile wyszło po GK.

----------


## pam

Dolny poziom murłaty jest na 96cm, a obecnie ścianka kolankowa na styku z GK ma 109cm. Jest 5cm styro i 5cm wylewka. Ale ja jeszcze podmurowałem sobie przed murłatą jeden piziom ytonga (czyli 20cm) żeby się połacie zeszły ściany i skosu.

----------


## justkaaa

dzieki *pam* za info. dzis juz zlecilam murarzom jak maja budować. mam nadzieje, że bedzie ok i bede zadowolona

----------


## pam

> dzieki *pam* za info. dzis juz zlecilam murarzom jak maja budować. mam nadzieje, że bedzie ok i bede zadowolona


Będzieee Pani zaaadowoloooona  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## majpio

Mam pytanie jak wykonać ocieplenie wokół komina. :big tongue: ytanie pewnie dla wielu banalne.  :oops:

----------


## dozi

a gdzie ten komin? trzeba trochę naświetlić sytuację, co by móc podrzucić jakiś pomysł... może jakaś fotka?

----------


## majpio

Chodzi mi o ocieplenie poddasza. Czy wełna musi być od komina w jakiś sposób oddzielona?

----------


## FlashBack

> Chodzi mi o ocieplenie poddasza. Czy wełna musi być od komina w jakiś sposób oddzielona?


malo, ze dochodzic to jeszcze komin powinien byc nia opasany/otulina w gore na wysokosc min. 50cm

----------


## majpio

Dzięki *FlashBack* za szybką odpowiedz!
Jeszcze jedno pytanko  :ohmy: d poniedziałku startuje z ociepleniem ,zastanawiam się tylko jakie dać warstwy wełny?  Krokwie 14cm ,nad nimi folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna.
Czy mogę śmiało w krokwie włożyć wełnę 15cm , a nią na mijanke 10cm?
Czy też między krokwie dać inny rozmiar?

----------


## FlashBack

> Dzięki *FlashBack* za szybką odpowiedz!
> Jeszcze jedno pytanko d poniedziałku startuje z ociepleniem ,zastanawiam się tylko jakie dać warstwy wełny?  Krokwie 14cm ,nad nimi folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna.
> Czy mogę śmiało w krokwie włożyć wełnę 15cm , a nią na mijanke 10cm?
> Czy też między krokwie dać inny rozmiar?


jak slysze folia to koniecznie szczelina czyli welna 12cm
jak membrana to mozna ... mozna no mozna montowac welne na styk do niej tyle, ze bedzie potrzebane nadbicie krowki albo latami 1,5x6 cm albo przycietymi pasami z plyt osb o gr. 1,8-2,2cm(dzies moze sie walaja  :wink: )

----------


## trabi-wrc

Szanowni,

porwałem się z teściem na ocieplanie poddasza i mam następujące pytania, które wystąpiły "w praniu".

Ocieplenie 20+5 cm Toprock + Superrock

20 cm już położone, zaczynamy ustawiać ruszty.

1. Czy przy 5 cm wełnie robić odstęp 5 cm do lica profilu CD60 , profile wypełniać wełną a same płyty kłaść tylko między profile?
Czy raczej zrobić ca. 5 cm miejsca pod profilem i położyć płyty (szczelnie zsunięte ze sobą) pod profile - profili nie wypełniać.

2. Jak ugryźć taką sytuację jak na zdjęciu. Zrobiliśmy ruszt ściany kolankowej, ale nie wiem jak przeciąć profile na glif okna i jak obrobić jego krawędzie.





Może ktoś na zdjęciu wrysuje kreski? 

Help, help !!!!

Pozdrav

----------


## dozi

Więc tak:
ruszt ściany kolankowej rozłożyć trzeba, najpierw się robi skosy.
polecam przejrzeć  "Ocieplam poddasze - krótkie pytania..."

na 19 stronie jest dość dużo poglądowych zdjęć, które Rom-Kon zrobił, a ktoś go zacytował i wszystko jest w "kupie".

Tutaj moje zdjęcie, które trochę Panom rozjaśni kwestie budowy stelaża wokół okna.
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...a91657305.html

jest ono na 20 stronie w.w wątku, a na 21 jest objaśnienie dla FlashBack, dlaczego wykombinowałem tak, a nie inaczej.

a tutaj kolejne poglądowe zdjęcie, jak wygląda druga warstwa wełny, to jest to samo pomieszczenie, co wyżej.

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...b9608a893.html




> 1. Czy przy 5 cm wełnie robić odstęp 5 cm do lica profilu CD60 , profile wypełniać wełną a same płyty kłaść tylko między profile?
> *Czy raczej zrobić ca. 5 cm miejsca pod profilem i położyć płyty (szczelnie zsunięte ze sobą) pod profile - profili nie wypełniać.*


ta druga opcja którą Pan nadmienia. *wytłuszczona.* dużo prościej niż kombinować. Ja też tak robię 2 zdjęcie

Taka mała rada: niech pan przeczyta te 20 stron postów "Ocieplam poddasze - krótkie pytania...", to zajmie może cały wieczór, ale jest tam dość konkretnie o wielu problemach. Polecam posty FlashBack i Rom-Kon - Panowie się znają na rzeczy. 
Gdzieś tam się pojawily informacje o mocowaniu ES do krokwi - BROŃ BOŻE!!

jeszcze mały temat:
pytanie czy dom jest otynkowany?
w łazience na załączonym przeze mnie zdjęciu widać otynkowaną ścianę i biegnący skos.Tynkarz na wieńcu postawił wymurował kilka cegieł do poziomu belki, potem otynkował. 
Pan nie myślał nad takim rozwiązaniem? 

Chociaż teraz to dupa zbita, bo jak już wełna jest, to trzeba dokończyć skosy, dobrze zaizolować przed tynkowaniem.

Jeszcze raz polecam wątek  "Ocieplam poddasze - krótkie pytania..."

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## FlashBack

"kolego" dozi ruszt kolankowej rozebrac trzeba ale nie dla tego, ze skos ma byc zrobiony pierwszy, a dlatego, ze jest zle wykonany.
najpierw prawidlowy stelaz kolankowej (uzyskamy przez to, odniesienie dla plaszczyzn skosu wzgledem scianki kolankowej a sufitu) 

kolego trabi-wrc 
ruszt na grubosc docieplenia chyba, ze sa duze rozbieznosci w licu plaszczyzny czola krokwi.

----------


## trabi-wrc

> "kolego" dozi ruszt kolankowej rozebrac trzeba ale nie dla tego, ze skos ma byc zrobiony pierwszy, a dlatego, ze jest zle wykonany.
> najpierw prawidlowy stelaz kolankowej (uzyskamy przez to, odniesienie dla plaszczyzn skosu wzgledem scianki kolankowej a sufitu) 
> 
> kolego trabi-wrc 
> ruszt na grubosc docieplenia chyba, ze sa duze rozbieznosci w licu plaszczyzny czola krokwi.


FlashBack - podpowiedz mi proszę jak mam do tego podejść. Najpierw osadzilismy UD na podłodze, potem na krokwiach pilnując, żeby CD były po wsunięciu w pionie. 

Rzecz w tym, że nie wiem w jaki sposób wziąć się do rzeczy nie tracąc bez sensu czasu i materiału.

Jedni mówią "najpierw kolankowa" inni mówią "najpierw skos" a ja się miotam.

Niestety czasu na przeczytanie całego wątku już brak.

Pozdrav

----------


## majpio

Witam i proszę o pomoc!
Pierwszy raz robię ocieplenie, i jak to za pierwszym razem bywa same problemy i górki.
Zrobiłem rusztowanie pod płyty, między krokwie dałem 15cm wełne.
Do tego momentu byłoby wszystko ok,gdyby nie fakt iż ruszt ustawiłem w ten sposób że lico (tak to sie chyba zwie) profila CD jest oddalone od krokwi 10cm , a zamierzam dać ocieplnie drugiej warstwy wełny właśnie 10cm.
Czy w tej sytuacji pozostaje mi już tylko zapychanie przestrzeni między profilami wełną oraz wpychanie wełny w profile, czy też mogę polecieć pełną wełną z rolki i docisnąc ją profilami.
Czy ta druga opcja jest możliwa czy też wogóle nie wchodzi w rachube?

----------


## dozi

> "kolego" dozi ruszt kolankowej rozebrac trzeba ale nie dla tego, ze skos ma byc zrobiony pierwszy, a dlatego, ze jest zle wykonany.
> najpierw prawidlowy stelaz kolankowej (uzyskamy przez to, odniesienie dla plaszczyzn skosu wzgledem scianki kolankowej a sufitu)


Kolego FlashBack nie nazbyt dokładne są te zdjęcia, nie ma zbyt wiele szczegółów, ale mi to wygląda na to, jakby stelaż był budowany zupełnie przy wieńcu - ja przynajmniej tak to zinterpretowałem.

w tym momencie mocowanie UW nie pozwala na prawidłowe opłytowanie wnęki okiennej.

no chyba że trabi-wrc wpadnie na pomysł zrobienia płaskiego parapetu, co jest wykonalne, ale czego jeszcze nie widziałem i nie robiłem.

stąd moja sugestia, aby najpierw robić skos, a potem ściankę kolankową. Czy to nie jest najlepsze wyjście w tej sytuacji?

potem ściana kolankowa - profile CW wtedy trzeba będzie skrócić i bedzie ona trochę niższa - i materiału wyrzucać nie trzeba.




> Niestety czasu na przeczytanie całego wątku już brak.


mi przeczytanie zajęło 3 godziny.

a zresztą.... jakiś użytkownik ma ciekawy podpis. "Kto pyta, jest głupcem przez 5 minut, kto nie pyta, pozostaje nim przez całe życie"[/quote]

----------


## dozi

> Witam i proszę o pomoc!
> Pierwszy raz robię ocieplenie, i jak to za pierwszym razem bywa same problemy i górki.
> Zrobiłem rusztowanie pod płyty, między krokwie dałem 15cm wełne.
> Do tego momentu byłoby wszystko ok,gdyby nie fakt iż ruszt ustawiłem w ten sposób że lico (tak to sie chyba zwie) profila CD jest oddalone od krokwi 10cm , a zamierzam dać ocieplnie drugiej warstwy wełny właśnie 10cm.
> Czy w tej sytuacji pozostaje mi już tylko zapychanie przestrzeni między profilami wełną oraz wpychanie wełny w profile, czy też mogę polecieć pełną wełną z rolki i docisnąc ją profilami.
> Czy ta druga opcja jest możliwa czy też wogóle nie wchodzi w rachube?


Po pierwsze:
Wełna nie powinna być zbita, upchana, wpychana, tylko swobodnie położona, aby zachowywała swoje 10cm, 
A teraz podpowiedź, jakbym sobie z tym poradził:
Wybrał bym drugą opcję, z tym że trzeba wykonać pewne dodatkowe czynności, a mianowicie po położeniu i dociśnięciu jej profilami trzeba przyłożyć nóż techniczny do ścianki profila i pociągnąć  po długości profila, zrobić w wełnie nacięcie na głębokość profila właśnie, a potem "pomóc jej się ułożyć.
To cięcie oczywiście po górnej i dolnej ściance profila. Wełna wejdzie w profil, jak i go "opasa".

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> "kolego" dozi ruszt kolankowej rozebrac trzeba ale nie dla tego, ze skos ma byc zrobiony pierwszy, a dlatego, ze jest zle wykonany.
> najpierw prawidlowy stelaz kolankowej (uzyskamy przez to, odniesienie dla plaszczyzn skosu wzgledem scianki kolankowej a sufitu) 
> 
> kolego trabi-wrc 
> ruszt na grubosc docieplenia chyba, ze sa duze rozbieznosci w licu plaszczyzny czola krokwi.
> 
> 
> ...


wykonane sa juz posdzki wiec scianke kolankowa wykonalbym jako okladzine czesciowo na ruszczie (murlata) klej do muru.
zasada ciaglosci izolacji, scianka kolankowa jak w twoim przypadku burzy ten uklad podchodzac pod same krokwie i jak chcesz w tym ukladzie wykonac prawidlowo paroizolacje a to nie jedyny rebus przed Toba.
wykonaj scianke (moze ostatecznie jako przedscianke z profilami jak teraz mocowanymi do muru za pomoca ES do wienca, obnizajac ja o tyle cm od krokwi by szczelina pozwolila na montaz ocieplenia ale zachodzila ponad plaszczyzne przyszlegoskosu). wytrasuj i nanies styk plaszczyzn kolankowa-skos, skos-sufit i wykonaj stelaz dla skosow. wyjdzie gdzie i jak wykonac podejscie glif okna-kolankowa.
problemem moze byc "zle" wykonane nadbicie krokwi. fakt wykonania wstepnego izolowania polaci tez nie ulatwia pracy bo zniszczysz sporo welny chcac wykonac stelaz na "grzybkach" (niby pozostaja ES ale co z jakosci mocowania nadbitek - do tego za waskich).

temat mimo pozoru jest dosc rozlegly a omawiac go w polowie roboty bez omowienia zasad uwazam, ze swej strony za strate czasu.

"Ciebie nagli czas" a ktos ma się tym przejmować?.

----------


## majpio

> Napisał majpio
> 
> Witam i proszę o pomoc!
> Pierwszy raz robię ocieplenie, i jak to za pierwszym razem bywa same problemy i górki.
> Zrobiłem rusztowanie pod płyty, między krokwie dałem 15cm wełne.
> Do tego momentu byłoby wszystko ok,gdyby nie fakt iż ruszt ustawiłem w ten sposób że lico (tak to sie chyba zwie) profila CD jest oddalone od krokwi 10cm , a zamierzam dać ocieplnie drugiej warstwy wełny właśnie 10cm.
> Czy w tej sytuacji pozostaje mi już tylko zapychanie przestrzeni między profilami wełną oraz wpychanie wełny w profile, czy też mogę polecieć pełną wełną z rolki i docisnąc ją profilami.
> Czy ta druga opcja jest możliwa czy też wogóle nie wchodzi w rachube?
> 
> ...


Kolego właśnie mnie uprzedziłeś swoim rozwiązaniem.Miałem już zadać pytanie czy można w tai sposób naciąć wełnę ,żeby pomóc jej się ułożyć.
Czy tak docięta wełna będzie prawidłowo spełniać swoje zadanie?

----------


## majpio

Jeszcze kilka pytanek dotyczących ocieplenia(poprostu nie jestem pewien kilku rzeczy)
1.Nigdzie nie jest jasno napisane czy do profili UD przykręcamy płyty czy też nie?
2.Jaki odstęp między płytami jest prawidłowy.
3.Jak wykonać prawidłowo ślizg przy ścianie? proszę o dokładną instrukcję.
4 jakim materiałem najlepiej łączyć połaczenia płyt i czy konieczna jest faza przy łączonych płytach?

Z góry dziękuje za wskazówki!

----------


## FlashBack

> Jeszcze kilka pytanek dotyczących ocieplenia(poprostu nie jestem pewien kilku rzeczy)
> 1.Nigdzie nie jest jasno napisane czy do profili UD przykręcamy płyty czy też nie?
> 2.Jaki odstęp między płytami jest prawidłowy.
> 3.Jak wykonać prawidłowo ślizg przy ścianie? proszę o dokładną instrukcję.
> 4 jakim materiałem najlepiej łączyć połaczenia płyt i czy konieczna jest faza przy łączonych płytach?
> 
> Z góry dziękuje za wskazówki!


wszystkie wymienione czynnosci nie maja nic wspolnego zo ocieplaniem.
pkt.1 skoro nigdzie nie jest napisane.
pkt.2 zaden
pkt.3 porownac obecne u siebie polaczenie z polaczeniami w kartach katalogowych i wybrac wlasciwe.
pkt.4 (pewnie spoinowanie) masy do spoinowanie jako pierwsza warstwa (na poddaszach zawsze z zastosowaniem tasm zbrojacych papierowych badz flizeline), masy finiszowe jako ostateczna. fazuje sie tylko krawedzie ciete.

----------


## majpio

> Napisał majpio
> 
> Jeszcze kilka pytanek dotyczących ocieplenia(poprostu nie jestem pewien kilku rzeczy)
> 1.Nigdzie nie jest jasno napisane czy do profili UD przykręcamy płyty czy też nie?
> 2.Jaki odstęp między płytami jest prawidłowy.
> 3.Jak wykonać prawidłowo ślizg przy ścianie? proszę o dokładną instrukcję.
> 4 jakim materiałem najlepiej łączyć połaczenia płyt i czy konieczna jest faza przy łączonych płytach?
> 
> Z góry dziękuje za wskazówki!
> ...



Drogi kolego czy mogę liczyć na jakieś konkrety od kilku godzin szukam informacji jak prawidłowo wykonac połączenie płyta-ściana otynkowana oraz sufit skos.
Grzebie po forum dobrych kilka godzin i nie zauważyłem konkretnych wytycznych.Czy mogę łaskawie cię prosić o jasne wskazówki tj jakie są prawidłowe etapy tychże połączeń.
Z góry dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## dozi

> Jeszcze kilka pytanek dotyczących ocieplenia(poprostu nie jestem pewien kilku rzeczy)
> 1.Nigdzie nie jest jasno napisane czy do profili UD przykręcamy płyty czy też nie?
> 2.Jaki odstęp między płytami jest prawidłowy.
> 3.Jak wykonać prawidłowo ślizg przy ścianie? proszę o dokładną instrukcję.
> 4 jakim materiałem najlepiej łączyć połaczenia płyt i czy konieczna jest faza przy łączonych płytach?
> 
> Z góry dziękuje za wskazówki!


Ad1 z reguły się nie przykręca - od reguły bywają wyjątki
Ad2 z reguły odstępu się nie zostawia - jak będzie mała szparka to się nie przejmuj.
 tylko mała szparka to nie 5 mm!!
Ad3 z FlashBack dał odpowiedź
Ad4 Szpachlówka spoinowa do KG z włóknami szklanymi np. Vario, Uniflot ......






> Drogi kolego czy mogę liczyć na jakieś konkrety od kilku godzin szukam informacji jak prawidłowo wykonac połączenie płyta-ściana otynkowana oraz sufit skos.


stelaż ściana:
Ud do ściany na kołki szybkiego montażu

stelaż sufit - skos:
CD skosu i sufitu przy sobie

Płyty
i tu i tu muszą przylegać. Miejsca cięte fazować!

Łączenie:
szpachlówka spoinowa i w to w topić jak kto woli: flize, taśme papier, siatkę..

przy ścianie nie robię zakładki - pęknięcie kontrolowane


I jeszcze takie przemyślenie od siebie: jak chcesz żeby było dobrze, zatrudnij fachowca, bo wskazówki to jedno, a ręki nikt nie poprowadzi.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## slawero

Witam

Remontuję mieszkanie (poddasze), które jest zaadoptowaną częścią strychu w budynku wielorodzinnym. Moje 1 pytanie brzmi:
jak i gdzie wykonać otwory do wentylacji przestrzeni nad wełną . Dach jest dwuspadowy, ale o bardzo małym kącie nachylenia ("płaski") kryty papą ( prawdopodobnie termozgrzewalną) na pełnym deskowaniu. Są trzy już istniejące otwory z jednej strony mieszkania, które zaznaczyłem na zdjęciach , i jeden otwór po przeciwległej ścianie w przestrzeni między krokwiowej
2: czy jest sens dawać nad wełnę folię wysoko paroprzepuszczalną, aby zapobiec ewentualnemu przeciekowi i zawilgoceniu wełny?
Technik budowlany, polecił mi abym wykonał (nawiercił) po kilka otworów w ściankach nad murłatą w każdej przestrzeni miedzy krokwiowej , bezpośrednio pod deskami z dwóch stron mieszkania dla zapewnienia wentylacji. Czy to rozwiązanie zda egzamin i wentylacja będzie prawidłowa. Dodam jeszcze tylko, że krokwie mają 15 cm wysokości są wzmocnione, jak będzie widać na załączonych obrazkach - do tego daje 10 cm wełny między krokwie i 5 cm miedzy metalowy stelaż w poprzek
Przepraszam za mętlik, ale chciałem szczegółowo opisać problem
Dziękuję i czekam z niecierpliwością na jakieś sugestie ( mam wyznaczony termin ukończenia)

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam
> 
> Remontuję mieszkanie (poddasze), które jest zaadoptowaną częścią strychu w budynku wielorodzinnym. Moje 1 pytanie brzmi:
> jak i gdzie wykonać otwory do wentylacji przestrzeni nad wełną . Dach jest dwuspadowy, ale o bardzo małym kącie nachylenia ("płaski") kryty papą ( prawdopodobnie termozgrzewalną) na pełnym deskowaniu. Są trzy już istniejące otwory z jednej strony mieszkania, które zaznaczyłem na zdjęciach , i jeden otwór po przeciwległej ścianie w przestrzeni między krokwiowej
> 2: czy jest sens dawać nad wełnę folię wysoko paroprzepuszczalną, aby zapobiec ewentualnemu przeciekowi i zawilgoceniu wełny?
> Technik budowlany, polecił mi abym wykonał (nawiercił) po kilka otworów w ściankach nad murłatą w każdej przestrzeni miedzy krokwiowej , bezpośrednio pod deskami z dwóch stron mieszkania dla zapewnienia wentylacji. Czy to rozwiązanie zda egzamin i wentylacja będzie prawidłowa. Dodam jeszcze tylko, że krokwie mają 15 cm wysokości są wzmocnione, jak będzie widać na załączonych obrazkach - do tego daje 10 cm wełny między krokwie i 5 cm miedzy metalowy stelaż w poprzek
> Przepraszam za mętlik, ale chciałem szczegółowo opisać problem
> Dziękuję i czekam z niecierpliwością na jakieś sugestie ( mam wyznaczony termin ukończenia)


proponuje
w kalenicy (szczycie dachu) miedzy kazda para krowki powinny byc umieszczone kominki wentylacyjne (wyloty dla szczeliny).
dla tej wysokosci krowkwi i nachylenia welna nie grubsza jak 10cm, na krokwiowo konieczne bedzie danie 10-15cm welny (kompromis izolacja/wysokosc mieszkalna). nie ma potrzeby (jak nie ma przeciekow) montowac dodatkowo folii nad welna by oddzielac ja od szczeliny.
przy zabudowie plyta g/k z racji, ze dom jest wielorodzinny konieczne jest wykonanie zabudowy plyta ognioochronna.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał majpio
> 
> ...


bo grzebiesz w niewlasciwym miejscu zalecane przekierowanie na strony producentow plyt (to, nie boli) tam znajdziesz wszystko co trzeba. od przepisywania tego tutaj wujek google wariuje.

----------


## maja_bury

Pytanie z innej beczki :)

(Jestem tu nowa, ale czytam od dawna. Nigdy nie potrzebowałam zadać pytania, bo na wszystko chyba jest już odpowiedź. Przepraszam, jeżeli ten temat ktoś już poruszał.)

Projektuję sobie więźbę i rozstaw krokwi ustaliłam na 1280 mm (w osi). Krokwie 16x18cm. Wymyśliłam sobie, że nie trzeba będzie ciąć wełny (producent podaje 120 cm szerokości). Mój tata zapewnił mnie, że jest kilka centymetrów szersza, więc będzie się ją idealnie układać. Ale jako projektant jest dobry w praktyce i nie wierzę, żeby kiedykolwiek układał wełnę sam. Wiedziona zasadą ograniczonego zaufania postanowiłam poradzić się szanownych forumowiczów. Może zmienić rozstaw krokwi do 1140 mm? Niby mogłam zrobić to od razu, a teraz się trochę pomęczę z lukarnami.

Dobrym rozwiązaniem byłoby pojechać do jakiegoś marketu i zmierzyć rolkę, ale nadal nie jestem pewna, jak zachowa się po rozcięciu folii.

----------


## FlashBack

> Pytanie z innej beczki 
> 
> (Jestem tu nowa, ale czytam od dawna. Nigdy nie potrzebowałam zadać pytania, bo na wszystko chyba jest już odpowiedź. Przepraszam, jeżeli ten temat ktoś już poruszał.)
> 
> Projektuję sobie więźbę i rozstaw krokwi ustaliłam na 1280 mm (w osi). Krokwie 16x18cm. Wymyśliłam sobie, że nie trzeba będzie ciąć wełny (producent podaje 120 cm szerokości). Mój tata zapewnił mnie, że jest kilka centymetrów szersza, więc będzie się ją idealnie układać. Ale jako projektant jest dobry w praktyce i nie wierzę, żeby kiedykolwiek układał wełnę sam. Wiedziona zasadą ograniczonego zaufania postanowiłam poradzić się szanownych forumowiczów. Może zmienić rozstaw krokwi do 1140 mm? Niby mogłam zrobić to od razu, a teraz się trochę pomęczę z lukarnami.
> 
> Dobrym rozwiązaniem byłoby pojechać do jakiegoś marketu i zmierzyć rolkę, ale nadal nie jestem pewna, jak zachowa się po rozcięciu folii.


o ile w gre wchodzi zabudowa poddasza w oparciu o sucha zabudowe to maksymalny rozstaw  osiowy miedzy krokwiami nie powinien przekraczac 100cm.
wlena jest docinana z dlugosci rolki na wlasciwy rozstaw miedzy krokwiami.
a nawet gdyby max, rozstaw dla suchej mogl byc wiekszy to, jaka masz gwarancje, ze Twoje wymiary projektowe ciesla idealnie urzeczywistni wykonujac wiezbe.
procz tego dobrze bedzie jesli w polaci dachu maja byc okna a krokwie beda  rozstaw 90cm - od boku do boku dla okna ok. 80cm, bedzie mozna dobrze wykonac izolacje okna. max edycji postu  :smile:

----------


## maja_bury

> *FlashBack napisał:*
> 
> o ile w gre wchodzi zabudowa poddasza w oparciu o sucha zabudowe to maksymalny rozstaw miedzy krokwiami nie powinien przekraczac 100cm.


Na czym opierasz to przekonanie?




> *FlashBack napisał:*
> 
> wlena jest docinana z dlugosci rolki na wlasciwy rozstaw osiowy miedzy krokwiami.
> a nawet gdyby max, rozstaw dla suchej mogl byc wiekszy to, jaka masz gwarancje, ze Twoje wymiary projektowe ciesla idealnie urzeczywistni wykonujac wiezbe.


Pewności nie mam, a jedynie nadzieję :) Drewno pod więźbę zamówiłam wg projektu. Powiem panu na dachu, żeby krokwie nie były od siebie oddalone o więcej niż x i będę miała nadzieję, że mnie posłucha.

I właśnie o ten x was pytam. Na razie zrozumiałam, że wiążący jest dla mnie rozstaw osiowy, czyli po 4 cm zapasu z obu stron?

----------


## FlashBack

1. bo tak i juz  :cool:  choc moze czegos nie wiem.
2. nie jednemu co tak ukladal welne mozna zima policzyc krokwie.
welna bedzie cieta. chyba, ze dach plaski a drewno pozbawione oflisu i wysezonowane.

rolka 120cm powiedzmy tyle "gwarantuje" producent - rozstaw miedzy krokwiami 117,5-118,5cm.
ale zaraz rockwool 100cm (az na strone wszedlem  :wink:  )

----------


## maja_bury

> *FLashBack napisał:*
> 1. bo tak i juz  choc moze czegos nie wiem.


Każdy z nas czegoś nie wie  :smile:  Czyli rozumiem, że masz na myśli względy wykonania izolacji, a nie na przykład konstrukcyjne.




> *FLashBack napisał:*
> rolka 120cm powiedzmy tyle "gwarantuje" producent - rozstaw miedzy krokwiami 117,5-118,5cm.


Cały czas mówimy o rozstawie osiowym?
Pragnę ograniczyć konieczność cięcia wzdłużnego wełny ze względów zdrowotnych. Słyszałam, że robi źle na cerę i paznokcie  :Wink2:  

A tak na marginesie dach mam dwuspadowy z dwoma lukarnami, więc uważam sprawę za banalnie prostą.
Dziękuję za pomoc  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że komuś jeszcze się to przyda.

----------


## fernard_o

...Witam wszystkich:) Właśnie przekopałem cały temat i od przyszłego tygodnia mam zamiar wziąć się za ocieplanie poddasza. 
Dach jest po pełnym deskowaniu i oczywiście pokryty papą. 

W temacie jest troszkę namieszane i chciałbym zadać kilka pytań, a dokładnie 2

1.Jeśli krokiew ma 15cm to czy po zrobieniu szczeliny (3cm) mogę użyć wełny (prawdopodobnie Ursa DF35) 15cm pomiędzy krokwie? Czy może lepiej przybić łatę na krokwie (3cm), a następnie poziomo ułożyć 5 cm pomiędzy profile? 

2.Jeśli na dole przy ścianie pomiędzy 2 krokwiami przybita jest deska i są szczeliny to czy użyć pianki czy zostawić tę szczelinę do wentylacji (szczelina wentylacyjna)?


Jeśli ktoś będzie miał czas i chęć to Proszę o Odpowiedź.
Z Góry Dzięki...

----------


## FlashBack

max. rozstaw osiowy krowki dla suchej zabudowy, dla welny jak mialaby isc z szerokosci rolki (120cm) podalem rozstaw miedzy krokwiami (nie osiowy) dla welny. tylko co z ta ew. sucha robic.. cyrk?.

----------


## FlashBack

> ...Witam wszystkich Formowiczów Właśnie przekopałem cały temat i od przyszłego tygodnia mam zamiar wziąć się za ocieplanie poddasza. 
> Dach jest po pełnym deskowaniu i oczywiście pokryty papą. 
> 
> W temacie jest troszkę namieszane i chciałbym zadać kilka pytań, a dokładnie 2
> 
> 1.Jeśli krokiew ma 15cm to czy po zrobieniu szczeliny (3cm) mogę użyć wełny (prawdopodobnie Ursa DF35) 15cm pomiędzy krokwie? Czy może lepiej przybić łatę na krokwie (3cm), a następnie poziomo ułożyć 5 cm pomiędzy profile? 
> 
> 2.Jeśli na dole przy ścianie pomiędzy 2 krokwiami przybita jest deska i są szczeliny to czy użyć pianki czy zostawić tę szczelinę do wentylacji (szczelina wentylacyjna)?
> 
> ...


1. nie mozna a szczelina w stosunku do dlugosci ocieplanej polaci moze byc zbyt mala.
2. zostawic a moze nawet okazac sie konieczne usuniecie tej deski.

----------


## zbigmor

> ...Witam wszystkich Właśnie przekopałem cały temat i od przyszłego tygodnia mam zamiar wziąć się za ocieplanie poddasza. 
> Dach jest po pełnym deskowaniu i oczywiście pokryty papą. 
> 
> W temacie jest troszkę namieszane i chciałbym zadać kilka pytań, a dokładnie 2
> 
> 1.Jeśli krokiew ma 15cm to czy po zrobieniu szczeliny (3cm) mogę użyć wełny (prawdopodobnie Ursa DF35) 15cm pomiędzy krokwie? Czy może lepiej przybić łatę na krokwie (3cm), a następnie poziomo ułożyć 5 cm pomiędzy profile? 
> 
> *
> Wersja druga prawidłowa*
> ...

----------


## slawero

> Napisał slawero
> 
> Witam
> 
> Remontuję mieszkanie (poddasze), które jest zaadoptowaną częścią strychu w budynku wielorodzinnym. Moje 1 pytanie brzmi:
> jak i gdzie wykonać otwory do wentylacji przestrzeni nad wełną . Dach jest dwuspadowy, ale o bardzo małym kącie nachylenia ("płaski") kryty papą ( prawdopodobnie termozgrzewalną) na pełnym deskowaniu. Są trzy już istniejące otwory z jednej strony mieszkania, które zaznaczyłem na zdjęciach , i jeden otwór po przeciwległej ścianie w przestrzeni między krokwiowej
> 2: czy jest sens dawać nad wełnę folię wysoko paroprzepuszczalną, aby zapobiec ewentualnemu przeciekowi i zawilgoceniu wełny?
> Technik budowlany, polecił mi abym wykonał (nawiercił) po kilka otworów w ściankach nad murłatą w każdej przestrzeni miedzy krokwiowej , bezpośrednio pod deskami z dwóch stron mieszkania dla zapewnienia wentylacji. Czy to rozwiązanie zda egzamin i wentylacja będzie prawidłowa. Dodam jeszcze tylko, że krokwie mają 15 cm wysokości są wzmocnione, jak będzie widać na załączonych obrazkach - do tego daje 10 cm wełny między krokwie i 5 cm miedzy metalowy stelaż w poprzek
> Przepraszam za mętlik, ale chciałem szczegółowo opisać problem
> ...


Dzięki FlashBack za szybką odpowiedź, ale mam rozumieć, że nawiercenie otworów o których wspominał technik budowlany w przestrzeniach między krokwiami, nie wiele pomoże?! Z tymi kominkami wentylacyjnymi, może być ciężko bo musiałbym w dach ingerować w pokrycie dachowe, a nie za bardzo będę mógł podejrzewam, bo mieszkanie nie jest moje. Musiałbym sie starać pewnie o jakieś zezwolenia itp.

----------


## FlashBack

Slawero, wyjeciem z sytuacji moze bbyc wykonanie sufitu podwieszanego izolowanego. W przestrzeni nad sufitem a dachem latwiej bedzie wykonac/zapewnic wentylacje

----------


## fernard_o

Tak wygląda szczelina pomiędzy krokwiami o której pisałem wyżej... Zostawić ją, czy może użyć pianki, albo jakieś siatki przeciw nieproszonym gościom? 


I co sądzicie o wełnie Ursa DF 35? Miał już ktoś z nią do czynienia?  

Proszę o odpowiedź...
Z góry dzięki

----------


## zbigmor

> Tak wygląda szczelina pomiędzy krokwiami o której pisałem wyżej... Zostawić ją, czy może użyć pianki?
> 
> 
> I co sądzicie o wełnie Ursa DF 35? Miał już ktoś z nią do czynienia?  
> 
> Proszę o odpowiedź...
> Z góry dzięki



Powiększyć.

----------


## fernard_o

"Powiększyć" ?? a co ze szkodnikami... ?

----------


## FlashBack

*fernard_o* scianki dzialowe nie powinny podchodzic pod krycie dachu, powinna zostac tam przestrzen umozliwiajaca montaz ocielpenia. w sprawie szczelin to nie szczeliny wentylacyjne a szpary w deskowaniu  :wink: . wywal te deski zakrywajace przestrzen (deskowanie-murlata) i dodatkowo tam gdzie jest mur trzeba podkuc- szczelina choc z 5cm wysokosci na calej szerokosci.

----------


## fernard_o

*FlashBack*  ...sorki nie znam się, jestem młody i się uczę dopiero   :big grin:  

Dzięki Bardzo i Pozdro  :big grin:

----------


## zbigmor

> "Powiększyć" ?? a co ze szkodnikami... ?


Zabronić wchodzić  :big grin:  
Szczelina powinna być nie mniejsza niż szczelina nad wełną (5cm to dużo) i ta izolacja powinna dochodzić i łączyć się z izolacją ściany. Jeśli ściana nie jest izolowana to trzeba jakoś wykończyć  zakończenie. Deska mogłaby być.

----------


## kasianka36

no tak, a ja mam płyty dalej mokre  :Evil:   :Evil:  nie wiem co schrzanili ci moi pseudo-fachowcy ale jak miziam te połączenia płyt g-k to mi ku...nie schnie  :sad:   :sad:  czy możliwe że mam aż taką wilgoć w domu, że płyty zawilgotniały i nie mają zamiaru wyschnąć?? ratunku...jakiś pomysł ?? tylko nie piszcie że zerwać

nie mogę już dłużej mieszkać na budowie  :Mad:

----------


## FlashBack

> no tak, a ja mam płyty dalej mokre   nie wiem co schrzanili ci moi pseudo-fachowcy ale jak miziam te połączenia płyt g-k to mi ku...nie schnie   czy możliwe że mam aż taką wilgoć w domu, że płyty zawilgotniały i nie mają zamiaru wyschnąć?? ratunku...jakiś pomysł ?? tylko nie piszcie że zerwać
> 
> nie mogę już dłużej mieszkać na budowie


czym miziasz?
hmm czy sa prowadzone prace mokre, czy budynek posiada stala wentylacje.
czy na poddaszu pod plytami jest paroizolacja

----------


## gosiabol

Wtam. Czy ktoś mógłby rozwiać moje wątpliwości?Jestem na etapie przygotowań do ocieplenia poddasza. Firma,która stawiała mi dom wraz z kryciem dachu stosuje takie rozwiązanie ocieplenia poddasza:
1.Na krokwie nabijają łaty (daje to 16cm krokwi+4cm łaty)
2.Między krokwie dają 20cm wełny
3.Robią stelaż
4.Między stelaż dają STYROPIAN 5cm
Nie wiem tylko w którym momencie daja taką żółtą folię (chyba pod styropian...?)Przyznaję,że nie widziałam aż tak dokładnie,gdyż było to na innej budowie. Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego dają styropian i czemu on ma służyć. Nie spotkałam się nigdzie wcześniej z takim rozwiązaniem i mam ogromne wątpliwości do takiego sposobu. Kiedyś słyszałam,że nie powinno sie dawać styropianu wewnątrz pomieszczenia.Czy tak jest nadal?Jestem laikiem i jakos nie trafiają do mnie przekonania moich fachowców co do zasadności i najlepszego rozwiązania ocieplenia poddasza takim systemem.
A już zupełnie nie rozumiem tematu szczelin między ścianką kolankową a ociepleniem...Czy ktoś mógłby mi wytłumaczyć jak powinno to wyglądać?nadmienię,że ściankę mam na 1 Porotherm a całe deskowanie jest tylko do momentu jak krokwie stykają się ze ścianką kolankową. Nie wiem czy dobrze wyjaśniłam  :smile:  I w takim razie gdzie powinna byc ta przerwa do wentylacji...?

----------


## kasianka36

flashback, próba miziania była ..gipsem szpachlowym...

na dole mieszkamy, na połowie domu mamy drewniane stropy, na poddaszu wentylacja jest tylko w łazience  :sad:  przez dwa lata w zimie suszyliśmy pranie na górze  :oops:  no i na samej górze, na stryszku są otwory na wylot więc tam wiucha nieźle. no ale to nie ma wpływu na "wilgoć domową bo przecie jest folia paraizo

folia paraizolacyjna jest, przyklejona taśmą do stelaży, na to kręcona płyta. sugerowano mi że płyta nie może się stykać z folią i to dlatego...ale z tego co czytam, to większość ludzi tak robi i nic się nie dzieje...

suszy się to intensywnie od marca. i doopa  :Evil:   chyba wypożyczę pochłaniacz wilgoci może on coś zdziała?? czy nie?

----------


## FlashBack

hmm  jest folia paroizolacyjna  :smile:  ale czy jest paroizolacja.trudno jest ocenic stan faktyczny. wyglada to na mokra welne.
pochlaniacz nie wiele zdziala, zacznij mierzyc wilgotnosc (kup higrometr)

----------


## zbigmor

> Wtam. Czy ktoś mógłby rozwiać moje wątpliwości?Jestem na etapie przygotowań do ocieplenia poddasza. Firma,która stawiała mi dom wraz z kryciem dachu stosuje takie rozwiązanie ocieplenia poddasza:
> 1.Na krokwie nabijają łaty (daje to 16cm krokwi+4cm łaty)
> 2.Między krokwie dają 20cm wełny
> 3.Robią stelaż
> 4.Między stelaż dają STYROPIAN 5cm
> Nie wiem tylko w którym momencie daja taką żółtą folię (chyba pod styropian...?)Przyznaję,że nie widziałam aż tak dokładnie,gdyż było to na innej budowie. Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego dają styropian i czemu on ma służyć. Nie spotkałam się nigdzie wcześniej z takim rozwiązaniem i mam ogromne wątpliwości do takiego sposobu. Kiedyś słyszałam,że nie powinno sie dawać styropianu wewnątrz pomieszczenia.Czy tak jest nadal?Jestem laikiem i jakos nie trafiają do mnie przekonania moich fachowców co do zasadności i najlepszego rozwiązania ocieplenia poddasza takim systemem.
> A już zupełnie nie rozumiem tematu szczelin między ścianką kolankową a ociepleniem...Czy ktoś mógłby mi wytłumaczyć jak powinno to wyglądać?nadmienię,że ściankę mam na 1 Porotherm a całe deskowanie jest tylko do momentu jak krokwie stykają się ze ścianką kolankową. Nie wiem czy dobrze wyjaśniłam  I w takim razie gdzie powinna byc ta przerwa do wentylacji...?



Żółtą folię daje się pod całą izolację. To co słyszałaś o dawaniu styropianu pod spodem ma związek z ochroną przeciwpożarową. Styropian w razie pożaru będzie paląc się skapywał na wszystko. Tak poza tym użycie styropianu w takim rozwiązaniu nie ma najmniejszego sensu. Jedyny plus jest taki, że się nie pyli, ale to plus dla ekipy montującej, a nie dla użytkownika. reszta to same minusy.
Ocieplenie dachu powinno być połączone z ociepleniem ściany. Nie wiem, gdzie masz tą szczelinę.

----------


## kasianka36

hmmm odkręciłam płytę w kilku miejscach (a w łazience nawet całą..), folia jest mokra od strony płyty, wełna jest sucha  :Confused:  więc wygląda na to że paroizolacja spełnia swoje zadanie
choć teraz już niczego nie jestem pewna.musiałoby to zamakać jakoś ...generalnie, bo ten sam problem jest na całym poddaszu. poza tym na górze jest jeszcze stryszek (nieocieplony), przyglądałam się jak tam wygląda ta membrana ale wydaje się że wszystko jest ok, tak na oko moje   :big tongue:  


zaraz się rozejrzę za higrometrem

----------


## FlashBack

> hmmm odkręciłam płytę w kilku miejscach (a w łazience nawet całą..), folia jest mokra od strony płyty, wełna jest sucha  więc wygląda na to że paroizolacja spełnia swoje zadanie
> choć teraz już niczego nie jestem pewna.musiałoby to zamakać jakoś ...generalnie, bo ten sam problem jest na całym poddaszu. poza tym na górze jest jeszcze stryszek (nieocieplony), przyglądałam się jak tam wygląda ta membrana ale wydaje się że wszystko jest ok, tak na oko moje   
> 
> 
> zaraz się rozejrzę za higrometrem


czy pomieszczenia u gory byly zima ogrzewane?
bo mi jakos ciagle ew. mostki chodza po glowie jako przyczyna.

----------


## kasianka36

no kurdę że właśnie były ogrzewane  :Confused:  

jak się wkurzę to zerwę wszystko...tylko nie wiem co dalej  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## FlashBack

> no kurdę że właśnie były ogrzewane  
> 
> jak się wkurzę to zerwę wszystko...tylko nie wiem co dalej


niejednokrotnie wykonuje zabudowy poddaszy (ze wzgledu np. na sciany dzialowe)  przed wykonaniem posadzek nie mam pozniejszych  problemow z mokrymi plytami.
az dziw, ze nie masz jeszcze grzyba. rozkladam rece bo tylko gdybam co moze byc przyczyna.
woda na folii to jak efekt zaparowanych okien czyli brak wentylacji w miejscu o malej izolacyjnosci cieplnej.
Poczekajmy az A. Wilhelmi zajzy w temat.

----------


## gosiabol

> Napisał gosiabol
> 
> Wtam. Czy ktoś mógłby rozwiać moje wątpliwości?Jestem na etapie przygotowań do ocieplenia poddasza. Firma,która stawiała mi dom wraz z kryciem dachu stosuje takie rozwiązanie ocieplenia poddasza:
> 1.Na krokwie nabijają łaty (daje to 16cm krokwi+4cm łaty)
> 2.Między krokwie dają 20cm wełny
> 3.Robią stelaż
> 4.Między stelaż dają STYROPIAN 5cm
> Nie wiem tylko w którym momencie daja taką żółtą folię (chyba pod styropian...?)Przyznaję,że nie widziałam aż tak dokładnie,gdyż było to na innej budowie. Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego dają styropian i czemu on ma służyć. Nie spotkałam się nigdzie wcześniej z takim rozwiązaniem i mam ogromne wątpliwości do takiego sposobu. Kiedyś słyszałam,że nie powinno sie dawać styropianu wewnątrz pomieszczenia.Czy tak jest nadal?Jestem laikiem i jakos nie trafiają do mnie przekonania moich fachowców co do zasadności i najlepszego rozwiązania ocieplenia poddasza takim systemem.
> A już zupełnie nie rozumiem tematu szczelin między ścianką kolankową a ociepleniem...Czy ktoś mógłby mi wytłumaczyć jak powinno to wyglądać?nadmienię,że ściankę mam na 1 Porotherm a całe deskowanie jest tylko do momentu jak krokwie stykają się ze ścianką kolankową. Nie wiem czy dobrze wyjaśniłam  I w takim razie gdzie powinna byc ta przerwa do wentylacji...?
> ...


W takim razie jakie są te minusy dawania tam styropianu?Bo w żaden sposób nie mogę przekonać meża do nie stosowania go wewnątrz domu...

----------


## bzykos

Witam! Kolega "slawero" Wstawił zdjęcia jak ma wstawione dodatkowe krokwie,żeby wzmocnić całość dachu. Chciałem zapytać jak coś takiego wykonać? Czy one są tylko nabite między murłatę a deskowanie czy są jeszcze jakoś przymocowane do murłaty i płatwi? Byłbym wdzięczny za odpowiedź...

----------


## kasianka36

flashback, ale sugestia że płyta nie może przylegać do foli paroizolacyjnej jest bez sensu? tzn Ty robisz tak że ona przylega do foli? bo już mi mieszają...
przecie jak folia izoluje, to i jeśli wilgoć pochodzi z domu to i tak spadnie na płytę spowrotem? bo raczej nie wyschnie, chyba że w tej szczelinie byłaby jakaś super wentylacja...
eee chyba już przekombinowałam  :cool:  

jeszcze sprawdzę na fakturach ile mam tej wełny, ale wydaje mi się że 15 między krokwie i piątkę na wierzchu, więc raczej ok.

no i okna np tam nie były nigdy mokre...może delikatnie
Więc czekam z niecierpliwością (i z nadzieją) aż ktoś coś wymyśli

----------


## zbigmor

> Napisał zbigmor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gosiabol
> 
> ...


A jakie podaje mąż plusy?
Minusy to:
1. Wyższa cena
2. to co pisałem wyżej
3. Problematyczna szczelność na styku styropianu i krokwi
4. Więcej pracy
Jedyny plus jaki znam to brak pylenia w czasie montażu.

----------


## FlashBack

> flashback, ale sugestia że płyta nie może przylegać do foli paroizolacyjnej jest bez sensu? tzn Ty robisz tak że ona przylega do foli? bo już mi mieszają...
> przecie jak folia izoluje, to i jeśli wilgoć pochodzi z domu to i tak spadnie na płytę spowrotem? bo raczej nie wyschnie, chyba że w tej szczelinie byłaby jakaś super wentylacja...
> eee chyba już przekombinowałam  
> 
> jeszcze sprawdzę na fakturach ile mam tej wełny, ale wydaje mi się że 15 między krokwie i piątkę na wierzchu, więc raczej ok.
> 
> no i okna np tam nie były nigdy mokre...może delikatnie
> Więc czekam z niecierpliwością (i z nadzieją) aż ktoś coś wymyśli


paroizolacje wykonuje tuz pod plytami.
bo wilgoc (para) jesli nie ma ujscia to wlasnie siedzi wewnatrz "i z dnia na dzien jest jej wiecej, az w koncu sie wykrapla". nie wiem jak u Ciebie z pogoda ale zaserwuj wentylacje rozszczelniajac okna (nie na zasadzie spontanicznego poroztwierania na osciez okien w dzien a stalej umiarkowanej wentylacji).
heheh he, faktura za material nie jest gwarantem czy i jak mamy wykonana usluge (izolacje).

----------


## gosiabol

zbigmor-ale właśnie przekonują mnie,że styropian 5cm zamiast wełny będzie tańszym rozwiązaniem...
czyli nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań do zastosowania go wewnątrz domu...?

----------


## kasianka36

flashback, no cóż, faktycznie faktura gwarancji nie daje  :big grin:   :big grin:   aż taka naiwna to nie jestem  :Lol:  
no ale jeśli mam fakturę na 5 i 15 to właściwie wyjścia są trzy...położyli mi albo 20 albo 15 albo ...5  :Lol:   :Lol:  
wbrew pozorom przyglądałam się temu co robili. dość dokładnie...ale sam wiesz że baba na budowie jest w o wiele trudniejszej sytuacji niż facet.bo o ile do faceta (mimo że czasem nie ma pojęcia o niczym jak np mój małż) odnoszą się z szacunkiem to kobieta może co najwyżej usłyszeć że "się muratora naczytała"  :smile:   (tak mi powiedzieli jak próbowałam poruszyć kwestię dociskania lub nie wełny do foli paroprzepuszczalnej)

ehhh

----------


## FlashBack

> flashback, no cóż, faktycznie faktura gwarancji nie daje    aż taka naiwna to nie jestem  
> no ale jeśli mam fakturę na 5 i 15 to właściwie wyjścia są trzy...położyli mi albo 20 albo 15 albo ...5   
> wbrew pozorom przyglądałam się temu co robili. dość dokładnie...ale sam wiesz że baba na budowie jest w o wiele trudniejszej sytuacji niż facet.bo o ile do faceta (mimo że czasem nie ma pojęcia o niczym jak np mój małż) odnoszą się z szacunkiem to kobieta może co najwyżej usłyszeć że "się muratora naczytała"   (tak mi powiedzieli jak próbowałam poruszyć kwestię dociskania lub nie wełny do foli paroprzepuszczalnej)
> 
> ehhh


puki co wietrzyc, wietrzyc, wietrzyc.
i mierzyc te wilgotnosc.

----------


## FlashBack

> zbigmor-ale właśnie przekonują mnie,że styropian 5cm zamiast wełny będzie tańszym rozwiązaniem...
> czyli nie ma żadnych przeciwwskazań do zastosowania go wewnątrz domu...?


pocieszajace jest, ze wiele osob ma wlasnie tak wykonane ocieplenie poddasza. skromnie mowiac - wykonanie przez osoby swiadome "czynu" jest na ich wylaczna odpowiedzialnosc. nie jedna fabryka, nie jeden magazyn styropianu splonely, mozemy wiec przemilczec fakt niepalnosci tego materialu.

----------


## Wirecki

Pytanie do tych, którzy ocieplali sami plus ojciec, szwagier - osoby bez doświadczenia.
Czy warto było - zaoszczędzona kasa, czas w jakim to zrobiliście, jakość wykonania, problemy po drodze... Drugi raz - robilibyście sami czy zlecenie dla fachowej firmy???

----------


## gosiabol

FlashBack-prosze wytłumaczyć mi czy takie rozwiązanie jest prawidłowe czy absolutnie nie? 20cm wełny + 5 cm styropianu? Bo juz zupełnie straciłam rozeznanie...dziękuję bardzo za pomoc

----------


## FlashBack

> FlashBack-prosze wytłumaczyć mi czy takie rozwiązanie jest prawidłowe czy absolutnie nie? 20cm wełny + 5 cm styropianu? Bo juz zupełnie straciłam rozeznanie...dziękuję bardzo za pomoc


jezeli patrzec na aspekt ceny to roznica miedzy styropianem a welna dla polaci ok. 130m2 to oszczednosc rzedu 200zl. (o ile nic nie poknocilem  :wink:  ocieplenie 5cm).
byly juz burze o ocielanie styropianem, mozesz byc w grupie ktora tak wykonala ocieplenie to, jest Twoj wybor, Twoje ryzyko.
Krotko mowiac nie ocieplaj dachu pod krokwiami styropianem.

----------


## gosiabol

FlashBack- to wytłumacz mi tak racjonalnie jak powiino wyglądać ocieplenie poddasza zrobione zgodnie ze sztuką? jeśli moge prosić o pomoc :smile:  Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie wskazówki, którymi mogłabym przekonać męża do innego sposobu ocieplenia niż styropianem...

----------


## lazik

> Pytanie do tych, którzy ocieplali sami plus ojciec, szwagier - osoby bez doświadczenia.
> Czy warto było - zaoszczędzona kasa, czas w jakim to zrobiliście, jakość wykonania, problemy po drodze... Drugi raz - robilibyście sami czy zlecenie dla fachowej firmy???


Wszystko zależy jak cenisz swój czas. Ja niedoświadzony swoje 230 m2 dachu załatwiłem w 2 dni po około 10h pracy - bez stelaży. W sumie tego było dla 55m2 między krokwie 10cm+8cm i pod krokwie 10cm,
a dla 175m2 między krokwie 20cm + 4cm i pod krokwie 10 cm.

Ile bym zapłacił fachowcom? Nie wiem. Jak z 500-800 zł to bym poszedł na taką cenę. Jak więcej to niech się walną w łepetynę.

----------


## janek17

> Napisał andrzejj_
> 
> to norma niemiecka....ja jestem w trakcie konczenia ocieplenia poddasza nieuzytkowego..mam polozona pierwsza warstwe 15cm i teraz pizdzi jak smok....kolega polozył tylko 20cm i ma zimno na poddaszu....uwazam ze najlepsza opcja to 2razy po 15cm
> 
> 
> Nie jestem budowlańcem, ale swój rozum mam. Wełna wełnie nie równa, a i sposób układania ma wielkie znaczenie. Mój dalszy sąsiad ma 30 cm wełny w dachu i... pół metrowe "tunele przy oknach połaciowych   . Uważam, że w pewnym momencie dokładanie wełny jest już nieopłacalne, tzn. nie wiele zmienia, a kosztuje.



Normy EU mówią o: 0,16W/(m2K) ociepleniu dachu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Wirecki

> Wszystko zależy jak cenisz swój czas. Ja niedoświadzony swoje 230 m2 dachu załatwiłem w 2 dni po około 10h pracy - bez stelaży. W sumie tego było dla 55m2 między krokwie 10cm+8cm i pod krokwie 10cm,
> a dla 175m2 między krokwie 20cm + 4cm i pod krokwie 10 cm.


Rozumiem że w sumie 3 warstwy?  pierwsze dwie zasznurkowane?
a jak robiłeś tę trzecią? jak ja mocowałeś? wełna z rolki?
Robiłeś sam, czy ktoś do pomocy?

----------


## lazik

> Napisał lazik
> 
> Wszystko zależy jak cenisz swój czas. Ja niedoświadzony swoje 230 m2 dachu załatwiłem w 2 dni po około 10h pracy - bez stelaży. W sumie tego było dla 55m2 między krokwie 10cm+8cm i pod krokwie 10cm,
> a dla 175m2 między krokwie 20cm + 4cm i pod krokwie 10 cm.
> 
> 
> Rozumiem że w sumie 3 warstwy?  pierwsze dwie zasznurkowane?
> a jak robiłeś tę trzecią? jak ja mocowałeś? wełna z rolki?
> Robiłeś sam, czy ktoś do pomocy?


z małżowiną.

Ta ostatnia warstwa była już po ułożeniu stelaży i w niej też obklejenie folią było.

----------


## FlashBack

> FlashBack- to wytłumacz mi tak racjonalnie jak powiino wyglądać ocieplenie poddasza zrobione zgodnie ze sztuką? jeśli moge prosić o pomoc Będę wdzięczna za wszelkie wskazówki, którymi mogłabym przekonać męża do innego sposobu ocieplenia niż styropianem...


meza jak meza ale co na to, Wasz kierownik budowy?
czesciowy zarys zgodnosci ze sztuka jest zawarty w projekcie i tego sie mozecie trzymac lub polepszyc parametry stosujac lepsze/grubsze parametry welny.

----------


## aragorn76

> Witam! Kolega "slawero" Wstawił zdjęcia jak ma wstawione dodatkowe krokwie,żeby wzmocnić całość dachu. Chciałem zapytać jak coś takiego wykonać? Czy one są tylko nabite między murłatę a deskowanie czy są jeszcze jakoś przymocowane do murłaty i płatwi? Byłbym wdzięczny za odpowiedź...


Witam
Krokwie przycinałem tak, żeby weszły na ciasno między murłatę a deskowanie ( tzn, żeby się zakleszczyły), ale nie zawsze się to udawało, więc trzeba było ewentualnie klina pod krokiew podbić, oprócz tego krokwie przybijałem gwoździami w 2-3 punktach do starych krokiew. Mam nadzieję, że dobrze to wykonałem, ponieważ robiłem coś takiego pierwszy raz.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał bzykos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Witam! Kolega "slawero" Wstawił zdjęcia jak ma wstawione dodatkowe krokwie,żeby wzmocnić całość dachu. Chciałem zapytać jak coś takiego wykonać? Czy one są tylko nabite między murłatę a deskowanie czy są jeszcze jakoś przymocowane do murłaty i płatwi? Byłbym wdzięczny za odpowiedź...
> 
> 
> ...


bo to, taka improwizacja, ze niby cos sie usprawnilo, poprawilo  :wink:

----------


## trabi-wrc

Witajcie,

zastanawiam się, czy poprawnie podszedłem do wyznaczania skosów. Otóż:

1. Wyznaczyliśmy poziom sufitu.
2. Od miejsca styku sufitu ze skosem puściliśmy pionem punkt na podłogę
3. Przenieśliśmy go na drugą ścianę
4. Kilkadziesiąt cm w stronę ścianki kolankowej wyznaczyliśmy pion do miejsca przecięcia z linią planowanego skosu (przyjęliśmy ok. 7,5 cm > 5 cm wełna + 2,5 cm CD60)
5. poprowadziliśmy prostą przez 2 wyznaczone punkty

Dobrze, czy nie bardzo?

A jeśli nie to jak inaczej?

Pozdrav

----------


## FlashBack

> Witajcie,
> 
> zastanawiam się, czy poprawnie podszedłem do wyznaczania skosów. Otóż:
> 
> 1. Wyznaczyliśmy poziom sufitu.
> 2. Od miejsca styku sufitu ze skosem puściliśmy pionem punkt na podłogę
> 3. Przenieśliśmy go na drugą ścianę
> 4. Kilkadziesiąt cm w stronę ścianki kolankowej wyznaczyliśmy pion do miejsca przecięcia z linią planowanego skosu (przyjęliśmy ok. 7,5 cm > 5 cm wełna + 2,5 cm CD60)
> 5. poprowadziliśmy prostą przez 2 wyznaczone punkty
> ...


nalezy wytyczyc wysokosc i poziom scianki kolankowej dalej jak wyzej robiles odnoszac sie do pierwszego skraju scianki kolankowej i przenoszac to, na druga strone.

----------


## trabi-wrc

> Napisał trabi-wrc
> 
> Witajcie,
> 
> zastanawiam się, czy poprawnie podszedłem do wyznaczania skosów. Otóż:
> 
> 1. Wyznaczyliśmy poziom sufitu.
> 2. Od miejsca styku sufitu ze skosem puściliśmy pionem punkt na podłogę
> 3. Przenieśliśmy go na drugą ścianę
> ...


Sęk w tym, że ściany kolankowe mam spartolone i trzeba je robić na plackach. Druga rzecz to to, że nie wykluczam, że pokoje nie są prostokątami.

Czy różnice w odległości do przeciwległych ścian rzędu 1 cm są znaczące, czy pomijalne?

Pozdrav

----------


## FlashBack

miewam roznice do 9cm na szerokosci pomieszczenia 3,2m pytanie jaki to ma wplyw na pion i poziom scianki kolankowej. dalej na plaszczyzny kolankowa, skos (skos wzgledem polaci), sufit?

----------


## aragorn76

> Napisał aragorn76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bzykos
> 
> ...


nie, nie. to żeby wzmocnić krokwie doradził mi gościu który się zna na budowlance , one po prostu były przegnite i po części "zjedzone" przez kornik i kij wie co jeszcze, chyba jednak lepiej będzie, jak to obciążenie dachu będzie miało solidne podparcie ze zdrowych krokwi, aniżeli starych i zbutwiałych belek.
Oczywiście tę robotę trzeba było zrobić bez rozbierania dachu i na nowo kładzenia krokwi. ZGL robił wcześniejczęśću dachu i część krokwi powzmacniał, nie powiem, żeby było to dokładnie zrobione.

----------


## bzykos

A można by krokwie po nabiciu, przykręcić do murłaty za pomocą takich metalowych kątowników? Ps. A jakie wymiary masz tych krokwi?

----------


## aragorn76

Krokwie nowe ,tymi którymi wzmacniałem mają wymiary 15 na 5 cm, a czy można do murłaty przymocować za pomocą kątownika to szczerze mówiąc nie wiem. To już chyba Ci FlashBack będzie musiał powiedzieć

----------


## gosiabol

> meza jak meza ale co na to, Wasz kierownik budowy? 
> czesciowy zarys zgodnosci ze sztuka jest zawarty w projekcie i tego sie mozecie trzymac lub polepszyc parametry stosujac lepsze/grubsze parametry welny.
> 
> Właśnie,że nasz Kierownik budowy robi w ten sposób (20cm wełny + 5 cm styropianu) i stąd moje pytania i wielkie wątpliwości...Bo ja-laik, nie jestem w żaden sposób przekonana do tego sposobu...Dlatego prosiłam o pomoc

----------


## FlashBack

> meza jak meza ale co na to, Wasz kierownik budowy? 
> czesciowy zarys zgodnosci ze sztuka jest zawarty w projekcie i tego sie mozecie trzymac lub polepszyc parametry stosujac lepsze/grubsze parametry welny.
> 
> Właśnie,że nasz Kierownik budowy robi w ten sposób (20cm wełny + 5 cm styropianu) i stąd moje pytania i wielkie wątpliwości...Bo ja-laik, nie jestem w żaden sposób przekonana do tego sposobu...Dlatego prosiłam o pomoc


Coz takie zycie.

----------


## aragorn76

> Napisał aragorn76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bzykos
> 
> ...


Z cal szacunkiem FlashBack, jakkolwiek to nazwiesz, na pewno spełni swoją rolę ( zdrowe krokwie!! więc nie trzeba być geniuszem , żeby coś tam lamentować). Pachnie tu ironią, ale starałem się więc nie ściemniaj  tylko mów, czy dobrze jest zrobione czy nie.

----------


## aragorn76

> Napisał aragorn76
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bzykos
> 
> ...


Z cal szacunkiem FlashBack, jakkolwiek to nazwiesz, na pewno spełni swoją rolę ( zdrowe krokwie!! więc nie trzeba być geniuszem , żeby coś tam lamentować). Pachnie tu ironią, ale starałem się więc nie ściemniaj  tylko mów, czy dobrze jest zrobione czy nie.

----------


## Rafałsz

Witam,
Mam do Was pytanko, czy macie ogoś godnego polecenia do ocieplenia poddasza + zabudowa? Chodzi o rejon Wrocławia (dokładnie koło Długołęki)

----------


## cyberbronek

Czy ktos moze mnie oswietlic kiedy przy podwieszaniu sufitu czy montazu plyt GK na poddaszu stosuje sie podwojny ruszt a kiedy pojedynczy?

----------


## FlashBack

Poddasze jezeli okladzina nie jest dalej/nizej od np.jetek o/do 14cm mozna zastosowac "grzybki" ruszt pojedynczy. Jezeli obnizenie jest wieksze to, zasadniej jest wykonac ruszt krzyzowy dla raz zwiekszenia sztywnosci plaszczyzny /duzy rozstaw wieszakow/, dwa obciazalnosc. To samo tyczy sie sufitow pod stropami.

----------


## cyberbronek

> Poddasze jezeli okladzina nie jest dalej/nizej od np.jetek o/do 14cm mozna zastosowac "grzybki" ruszt pojedynczy. Jezeli obnizenie jest wieksze to, zasadniej jest wykonac ruszt krzyzowy dla raz zwiekszenia sztywnosci plaszczyzny /duzy rozstaw wieszakow/, dwa obciazalnosc. To samo tyczy sie sufitow pod stropami.


Czy jedynym kryterium jest jaka jest odleglosc od sufitu ? a powierzchnia sufitu nie ma tu znaczenia ? ... i czy prawda jest ze jezeli bedzie ruszt pojedynczy to jest wieksze prawdopodobienstwo pekniecia plyty ?

----------


## FlashBack

Poddasza i ich sufity to z regoly sa okladziny a te, wykonuje sie jako ruszt pojedynczy na "grzybkach". Jak zachodzi konecznosc obnizenia samego sufitu w gre wchodza wieszaki i taki ruszt najlepiej wykonac jako krzyzowy. Taki stelaz jest bardziej stabilny przy montazu plyt i ulatwia montaz np.izolacji, oswietlenia itp.. Jak chodzi o pekanie to, nie ma znaczenia ani rodzaj selaza ani ilosc warst plyt. Procz prawidlowosci montazu sa jeszcze czynniki trzecie ktore trzeba maksymalnie wyeliminowac  przed przystapieniem do pracy.

----------


## Wirecki

Szukam ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza. wełna x2, płyta GK - taki był plan.
W rozmowach z potencjalnymi wykonawcami padły sugestie stosowania dwóch płyt lub płyty GK na cienką płytę OSB. Ma to zapobiec pękaniu na łączeniach. 
Czy to dobre rozwiązania? Czy ktoś z Was stosował takie rozwiązania?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Szukam ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza. wełna x2, płyta GK - taki był plan.
> W rozmowach z potencjalnymi wykonawcami padły sugestie stosowania dwóch płyt lub płyty GK na cienką płytę OSB. Ma to zapobiec pękaniu na łączeniach. 
> Czy to dobre rozwiązania? Czy ktoś z Was stosował takie rozwiązania?


płytę OSB pod karton-gips stosowałem....tylko w "ścianie telewizyjnej" by telewizor było do czego przykręcić. Podwójne płytowanie też już przerabiałem.... Ale nie ze względu na możliwość pękania... Dobrze zrobić na pojedynczym i też nie będzie pękać.

Moje osobiste zdanie - nie widzę w tym sensu...

----------


## kolorado

Mam pytanie o precyzję stelażu: jakie odchyłki mocowania wieszaków/profili są do przyjęcia? Pytanie czy jest sens walczyć o każdy milimetr? 
Wiadomo że płyta się podda, no ale z drugiej strony chciałbym mieć ściany i sufity proste i niepękające...

----------


## Wirecki

Czy jeśli krokwie mają 18cm, można tam wepchać wełnę 20 cm. Na krokwiach jest folia paroprzepuszczalna, potem kontrłaty i dachówka.

Nie pytam o techniczną możliwość, na siłę wejdzie ale technologicznie ... ile wełny między takie krokwie?

----------


## kolorado

Fachowcem nie jestem, ale z tego co wiem, to nie ma sensu, bo "skompresowana" wełna traci na właściwościach termoizolacyjnych. Lepiej kupić albo 18cm albo 15cm i dołożyć do drugiej warstwy te 5cm (bo może wyjść cenowo lepiej).

----------


## FlashBack

> Czy jeśli krokwie mają 18cm, można tam wepchać wełnę 20 cm. Na krokwiach jest folia paroprzepuszczalna, potem kontrłaty i dachówka.
> 
> Nie pytam o techniczną możliwość, na siłę wejdzie ale technologicznie ... ile wełny między takie krokwie?


Jak 18-ka to osiemnascie.

----------


## kolorado

> Mam pytanie o precyzję stelażu: jakie odchyłki mocowania wieszaków/profili są do przyjęcia? Pytanie czy jest sens walczyć o każdy milimetr?
> Wiadomo że płyta się podda, no ale z drugiej strony chciałbym mieć ściany i sufity proste i niepękające...


Flashback, skoro już tu jesteś, to może byś się wypowiedział w tym temacie?  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

> Mam pytanie o precyzję stelażu: jakie odchyłki mocowania wieszaków/profili są do przyjęcia? Pytanie czy jest sens walczyć o każdy milimetr? 
> Wiadomo że płyta się podda, no ale z drugiej strony chciałbym mieć ściany i sufity proste i niepękające...


Przyjmiesz odchylke 0 wyjdzie od 1-2mm o'k, przyjmij 1,5 wyjdzie 2-3mm.
Luzy lacznikow, odchylki osi otworow itp. Trzymaj sie jak najblizej 0.
Inaczej, poziomy i piony to sprawa narzedzia poziomnicy. Plaszczyzny te zaleza od przyjetej tolerancji zera.

----------


## kolorado

Trzymam się zera, no i właśnie wychodzi czasem 1-2mm odchyłki. Pytanie czy z tym walczyć, czy może być?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Trzymam się zera, no i właśnie wychodzi czasem 1-2mm odchyłki. Pytanie czy z tym walczyć, czy może być?


No bez przesadyzmu... 1-2mm to normalne nawet 3mm ujdzie byle nie więcej!

----------


## Wirecki

Czy można ( i czy ma sens ) łaczenie uni-maty i super-maty (Isover)? Przykładowo uni miedzy krokwie i super w poprzek na to...

Czy ta kolejność, biorąc pod uwage współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła?

----------


## FlashBack

> Czy można ( i czy ma sens ) łaczenie uni-maty i super-maty (Isover)? Przykładowo uni miedzy krokwie i super w poprzek na to...
> 
> Czy ta kolejność, biorąc pod uwage współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła?


Pierwsza warstwa welny to "durszlak" przez krokwie. Warstwa na krokwie to juz praktycznie jednolita warstwa materialu izolacyjnego, im bardziej "cieplejszy" tym lepiej. Uni w krokwie i Super na to dobry wybor. Oczywiscie marzenie to obie warstwy Super tylko kto ma dach z jednolitym rozstawem krokwi w przedziale 90-100cm.

----------


## Wirecki

> Oczywiscie marzenie to obie warstwy Super tylko kto ma dach z jednolitym rozstawem krokwi w przedziale 90-100cm.


 Dlaczego ma to znaczenie?

----------


## FlashBack

Wiekszy rozstaw mniej mostkow , mniejsze sito. Ogromne znaczenie ma rowniez usytuowanie i wysokosc wzgledem krokwi scian szczytowych i dzialowych, tak by maksymalnie zapewnic ciaglosc izolacji dachu jak i calego budynku.

----------


## Wirecki

Zakładam, że to nie jest kwestia jakichś szczególnych właściwości  które uniemożliwiają jej przycięcie na wymaganą długość... (?)

Z innej beczki - na ściany kolankowe chcę przykleić płyty GK. Będą też przykręcone na skosach, gdzie będzie ocieplenie dachu. Jak nisko na ściany kolankowe można zejść z folią pod płytę - ideałem byłoby dać ją również pod płytę GK klejoną do ściany. Czy to wykonalne?

----------


## bzykos

> Z innej beczki - na ściany kolankowe chcę przykleić płyty GK


A jak zamierzasz w tej sytuacji ocieplić murłatę?

----------


## Wirecki

> Z innej beczki - na ściany kolankowe chcę przykleić płyty GK
> 			
> 		
> 
> A jak zamierzasz w tej sytuacji ocieplić murłatę?


 A nie wiem jeszcze.... jest tam trochę miejsca, niewiele bo niewiele...  A ocieplenie z zewnątrz? Poza tym warstwa ocieplenia skosu częściowo "wejdzie też na murłatę.. Temat do przemyślenia, dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi....


Z innej beczki 2 - szukam foli paroszczelnych, *dorken delta reflex* niezła cena ok 6zł za m2. Czy warto ???? (cena/jakość)

----------


## FlashBack

Paroizolacje mucujemy do sciany tuz pod murlata. Czy konieczne jest jej docieplanie od wewnatrz? Nie, murlata izolowana bedzie przez izolacje elewacji i dalej przez izolacje w polaci dachu. Warto zainwestowac w markowa paroizolacje wiedzac, ze bedzie prawidlowo wykonana. Sama szczelnosc to juz strona montazowa.

----------


## kolorado

Tzn. jak konkretnie mocujemy paroizolację do ściany?
Też taśmą dwustronną?

----------


## FlashBack

Stosuje zaleznie od systemu mix-f albo ds /uszczelniacze z kartusza/.

----------


## kasianka36

no to ja będę monotematyczna-dalej nie wiem jak mam wykończyć okolice murłaty- o ile to jest murłata. na wszelki wypadek wkleję zdjęcie  :oops:   o ile mi się to uda  :Lol:  


no i co z tym?? czy tu trzeba jakąś konstrukcję i płytę gk? i co z foliami?która pod spód, która na wierzch?

----------


## FlashBack

Ten zolty strzep to,co to takiego?.
I dlaczego powyzej reki jest bialy? Co tam jest?

----------


## zbigmor

> Ten zolty strzep to,co to takiego?.
> I dlaczego powyzej reki jest bialy? Co tam jest?



Bo powyżej ręki jest już założona płyta K-G (tak to na moim monitorze wygląda).

----------


## Wirecki

Proszę o opinie, bo mam już maly metlik od porad hurtowników.

Krokwie 17,5 cm, na tym folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna. Planowałem wełnę 18 unimaty plus 10 supermaty.
A oto porady:
1. nie warto dawać tam 18tki - wystarczy 15 bo i tak często się rozszerza do ok 16cm. Mimo wszystko (szczelina nad folią przepuszczalną) warto zostawić minimalną szczelinę pod folią. Poza tym proponuję unimatę flex - tylko 1 zł/ m2 drożej dla 15cm - jest to produkt lepszy, nie tylko jeśli chodzi o łatwiejszy montaż.
2. proszę zamiast supermaty 10cm rozważyć termo-mata plus. 10cm. Mamy w promocji i zamiast 17 zł za super-mate można kupić termo-mate plus za 11 zł brutto za m2.

Kto ma rację? Co Wy na to?

----------


## FlashBack

Dach skosny miedzy krokwie 15cm i na krokwie 10cm all super-mata. 
8-nastki nie wolno bo podniesie krycie i zamknac moze wentylacje pod dachowka.

----------


## kasianka36

Flashback no tak, żółty strzęp to folia paroizolacyjna, białe na górze to skos z płyty g-k, białe na dole to ściana kolankowa (?) z dość nieregularnie położonym tynkiem maszynowym  :cool:  ...

----------


## FlashBack

> Flashback no tak, żółty strzęp to folia paroizolacyjna, białe na górze to skos z płyty g-k, białe na dole to ściana kolankowa (?) z dość nieregularnie położonym tynkiem maszynowym  ...


Powiem tak, obrobienie murlaty to rzecz tych co robili skosy. Dziwi mnie tylko tak sobie pozostawiona folia bo rowniez i to powinno byc dokonczone przez te same osoby. Przy tak zakonczonym plytowaniu skosow pozostaje wykonac przedscianke z g/k na murowanej scianie kolankowej np.na profilach CD, szkoda tylko pieniedzy za tynkowanie.

----------


## kasianka36

przedściankę...hmmm znaczy się na całości kolankowej stelaż i płyta?? chyba będę musiała się całkowicie przekwalifikować  :Evil:  ale prędzej sobie chyba w łeb strzelę  :cry:  
moi fachowcy wyszli z założenia że jak nie miziają tego to i nie wykańczają, prawie wszędzie mi taką wiszącą folię pozostawiali, a co gorsza w niektórych miejscach na styk...
no dobra a bardzo byłoby bez sensu jakoś konstrukcję zrobić tylko tam gdzie,,,drewno ?  :Lol:  i do tego płytę? i w jakiej kolejności te folie?

----------


## FlashBack

Droga Pani, wykonawca nie wykonal paroizolacji wiec robota nie jest zakonczona, malo tego ma Pani nieszczelne poddasze.
Nie wiem jak gleboko jest osadzona murlata wzgledem plaszczyzny sciany by moc tam wcisnac np.profil kapeluszowy. Bez wykonania calosciowego zakrycia scianki kolankowej nie mozna zagwarantowac pewnosci montazu plyty na samej tylko murlacie. Jakiekolwiek tlumaczenie wykonawcy uwazam za bezsensowne co do pozostawienia w tym stanie roboty.

----------


## bzykos

A przy wykonaniu zabudowy g-k ścianki kolankowej np profilami UW/CW50 jak przymocować górny profil UW do krokwi,która idzie pod kątem (nie prostopadle po podłoża   :Wink2:  "?

----------


## kasianka36

nie będę przecież teraz latać za beznadziejnym fachowcem, bo jak spi...rzył to jaka jest szansa że umie to poprawić...  :cry:  
ok, mam nieszczelne poddasze, mogę coś tym zrobić czy lepiej od razu wyburzyć dom?
oczywiście jest taka możliwość że ktoś przyjdzie i to zrobi, tylko teraz już chciałabym wiedzieć czego chcę i na co mam zwrócić uwagę?

----------


## FlashBack

> A przy wykonaniu zabudowy g-k ścianki kolankowej np profilami UW/CW50 jak przymocować górny profil UW do krokwi,która idzie pod kątem (nie prostopadle po podłoża   "?


Przykrecic do krokwi  :wink: . Majac wykonawce nie przejowal bym sie tym Jak. Pytanie jaka role ma spelniac scianka i jak bedzie wysoka.

----------


## FlashBack

> nie będę przecież teraz latać za beznadziejnym fachowcem, bo jak spi...rzył to jaka jest szansa że umie to poprawić...  
> ok, mam nieszczelne poddasze, mogę coś tym zrobić czy lepiej od razu wyburzyć dom?
> oczywiście jest taka możliwość że ktoś przyjdzie i to zrobi, tylko teraz już chciałabym wiedzieć czego chcę i na co mam zwrócić uwagę?


przed grzybem nalezy sie zabezpieczac nie z nim walczyc (grzybem na wiezbie) z grzybem wewnatrz (przewiew pary przez nieszczelnosci) w narozach

----------


## kasianka36

Dziękuję Flashback, właśnie o taką rade mi chodziło  :big grin:  miłego dnia  :big grin:

----------


## bzykos

> Przykrecic do krokwi . Majac wykonawce nie przejowal bym sie tym Jak. Pytanie jaka role ma spelniac scianka i jak bedzie wysoka.


Ścianka ma 150cm wysokości i ma za zadanie zakryć i "ocieplić" murłatę, tylko nie wiem jak przykręcić ten górny profil UW do krokwii. Na jakichś kątownikach czy jak...?  :Wink2:

----------


## FlashBack

A jak chce to wykonac wykonawca?

----------


## bzykos

Jak mi podpowiesz,to Ci powiem...  :Wink2:  
Po prostu stawiałem już ścianki z regipsów,ale nie po skosami,dlatego pytam jak ten profil górny zamocować.

----------


## FlashBack

Poczekam na opis wersji wykonawcy z fotka skosu ze scianka. A i czy skos juz oprofilowany?

----------


## ANNNJA

jakiej długości stosujecie wkręty do przykręcania łączników pod profilie??

----------


## FlashBack

Lacznikow jak krzyzowe i przedluzajace nie skreca sie, pytanie o jakie inne laczniki chodzi.

----------


## ANNNJA

http://www.bbww.com.pl/galerie/laczn...o-prof_491.jpg

o tutaj ten przykręcamy do krokwi i pytanie na jak długie wkręty to robić...

----------


## FlashBack

To cos to lacznik krzyzowy , otworyn sa w zupelnie innym celu, ten element sluzy do sufitow podwieszanych. Polecam uchwyt do belek tzw.grzybek.

----------


## kolorado

> Lacznikow jak krzyzowe i przedluzajace nie skreca sie, pytanie o jakie inne laczniki chodzi.


Hmmm... A ja widziałem bodajże na filmie Knaufa jak skręcają profile z łącznikiem wzdłużnym.
To jak to w końcu ma być? Skręcać, czy nie? Bo już kilka skręciłem...  :sad:

----------


## kolorado

Obejrzałem jeszcze raz film (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BinZzGScDk) i coś mi się chyba pomyliło, bo tam jednak nie widać żeby skręcali.
W takim razie czy to duży błąd że mam skręcone?

----------


## bzykos

> A i czy skos juz oprofilowany?


Jeszcze nie,bo nie wiem czy najpierw wykonać "przedścinkę" czy skosy.
Ale widzę Flashback,że nie wytłumaczysz mi jak przymocować ten górny profil...  :sad:   Tylko nie wiem czemu...

----------


## FlashBack

Nie wytlumacze bo, nie wiem po co wogole chcesz go mocowac do krokwi. I co z twoim wykonawca bo juz sie zaczynam gubic w wersjach. Wrzuc tu fotke tej sciany ze skosem. I dlaczego wazniejsza jest dla ciebiemurlata niz polac.

----------


## FlashBack

> Obejrzałem jeszcze raz film (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BinZzGScDk) i coś mi się chyba pomyliło, bo tam jednak nie widać żeby skręcali.
> W takim razie czy to duży błąd że mam skręcone?


Wlasciwie to, mozesz je juz tak zostawic ale pozostalych juz nie skrecaj.

----------


## kolorado

I tak też zrobię. Dzięki!

----------


## Wirecki

Jak prawidłowo uszczelnić przejście rury kominka wentylacyjnego przez połać dachu? zakłam, że obie folie - paroprzepuszczalna i paroszczelna powinny być dokładnie przyklejone taśmami do rury kominka. Czy na coś trzeba zwrócić szczególną uwagę?

----------


## FlashBack

Kominki sa do kanalizacji, wystarczy okryc pion izolacja otulinowa /welna z folia/. kupuje sie gotowce pod srednice rury. Styknie jeden odcinek takiej otuliny.

----------


## Wirecki

One są już zamontowane. Kominek, folia paroprzepuszczalna, wycięty otwór i wisi rura - napowietrzenie kanalizacji jeszcze nie podłączone. Czy mam uszczelnić taśmą przy przejściu przez folię paroprzepuszczalną?

----------


## FlashBack

> One są już zamontowane. Kominek, folia paroprzepuszczalna, wycięty otwór i wisi rura - napowietrzenie kanalizacji jeszcze nie podłączone. Czy mam uszczelnić taśmą przy przejściu przez folię paroprzepuszczalną?


Jak skonczyles juz krycie dachu i jest jeszcze na budowie dekarz to, wolaj go do roboty  :smile:  to jego dzialka. Chyba,  ze montowal je gratis to, mozna mu wybaczyc ale nie odpuszczać błedu.

----------


## Wirecki

A było gratis. Byłem przy montażu. Zrobił od góry krzyżyk, przeciął folię, wsunął rurę i poszedł. rozumiem, że trzeba to uszczelnić, ale jak? Wywinąć folię do góry, żeby ew. nie gromadziła się woda, podkleić na płasko? Jak?

----------


## FlashBack

Nie wiem najczesciej zastaje wlasnie nie obrobione polaczenia, to nie moja dzialka  :wink:  pytaj dekarza.
Tasma do membran, tasma wzmacniana, klejem uszczelniajacym elastycznym na -40 do +90 stopni cel. Jest tego cala masa.
Ale skoro dekarz nie obrobil to pewnie nie trzeba, podobnie jak wyccieta tylko na okno, dach memrana.

----------


## Wirecki

Coś znalazłem.
Zdjęcie nr 5 w pliku http://www.doerken.de/dachdetails/de...ehinweise2.pdf
W dużym skrócie: wyciąć kołnież z tej samej folii, naciąć, nałożyć na rurę, uszczelnić jakimś delta flexx band (pewnie można też czymś innym) i po bokach również przykleić.

----------


## FlashBack

> Coś znalazłem.
> Zdjęcie nr 5 w pliku http://www.doerken.de/dachdetails/de...ehinweise2.pdf
> W dużym skrócie: wyciąć kołnież z tej samej folii, naciąć, nałożyć na rurę, uszczelnić jakimś delta flexx band (pewnie można też czymś innym) i po bokach również przykleić.


I co? Kolumb  :smile:

----------


## splaton46

Możesz też docieplić stropodach  granulatem wełny i wtedy odpadnie Ci szereg poruszanych tu problemów.

----------


## FlashBack

> Możesz też docieplić stropodach granulatem wełny i wtedy odpadnie Ci szereg poruszanych tu problemów.


Owszem można. Może wystąpić tylko kilka problemów z racji wymaganych dla granulatu grubości.

----------


## Wirecki

Kolejne pytanie - łączenie folii paroprzepuszczalnej z murem. Czy ta folia musi być tak samo szczelna jak paroizolacja? Czy należy ją lekko podnieść?

----------


## FlashBack

> Kolejne pytanie - łączenie folii paroprzepuszczalnej z murem. Czy ta folia musi być tak samo szczelna jak paroizolacja? Czy należy ją lekko podnieść?


Skad sie wziela ta folia i do czego ona?

----------


## kolorado

> One są już zamontowane. Kominek, folia paroprzepuszczalna, wycięty otwór i wisi rura - napowietrzenie kanalizacji jeszcze nie podłączone. Czy mam uszczelnić taśmą przy przejściu przez folię paroprzepuszczalną?


Brass ma systemowe przejście do swoich kominków, to taki pierścień z rurą. Nie jest jakoś specjalnie drogie (14pln), a powinien pasować też do innych (średnica 110 lub 125).

----------


## Wirecki

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> Kolejne pytanie - łączenie folii paroprzepuszczalnej z murem. Czy ta folia musi być tak samo szczelna jak paroizolacja? Czy należy ją lekko podnieść?
> 
> 
> Skad sie wziela ta folia i do czego ona?


  :smile:  Folia wysokoparoprzepuszczlna, jest na krokwiach, pod kontrłatami na których z kolei ułożono dachówkę. To "górna" kromka kanapki gdzie wełna stanowi "nadzienie". Na dole będzie folia paroszczelna.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wirecki
> 
> ...


Hmm dosc skomplikowane i jak tu te folie z murem polaczyc?

----------


## Wirecki

Nie wiesz?

----------


## FlashBack

> Nie wiesz?


krycie wstepne, procz kominow nie widze powodu dla ktorego trzeba je polaczyc z murem.

----------


## Wirecki

Dzięki. Ten mur, do którego chciałem kleić membranę będzie w kolejnym etapie ocieplany z zewnątrz styropianem. Prędzej czy póżniej coś będę musiał postanowić, coś trzeba będzie z tą membraną zrobić, przykleić, wywinąć - nie wiem.

Ale mam kolejną wątpliwość... Czy folia paroszczelna ma być bezpośrednio pod płytą GK, czy pod profilem, do którego płyta jest mocowana. Wątpliwość po lekturze instrukcji montażu folii. 
http://www.doerken.de/bvf-pl/service...vh_reflexx.pdf
"...takerem lub gwoździami papowymi..." Do profila się nie da takerem... Wychodzi że do krokwi... A przecież jest druga warstwa wełny.
Najchętniej przykleiłbym taśmą dwustronną do profila i na to płyta.
Nad wełną jest membrana wysokoparoprzepuszczalna, gdyby to miało znaczenie.

----------


## FlashBack

Wciaz zachodze w glowe po jakiego grzyba chcesz te folie kleic do muru.
Paroizolacje przyklej na profile.

----------


## Wirecki

> Wciaz zachodze w glowe po jakiego grzyba chcesz te folie kleic do muru.


 A wcale nie chcę... Ona po prostu jest: dynda, wystaje, wiatr nią szarpie, denerwuje mnie  :smile: 

Dzieki za wszystko, choc to pewnie jeszcze nie koniec....

----------


## dozi

Z innej beczki:
Fajny przykład na to, jakie niechlujstwo bywa w deweloperce i przykład, co się dzieje, kiedy... a sami zobaczcie:
http://www.bdb.com.pl/zdjecia/salon/...3104173978.pdf

Pozdrawiam wszystkie ekipy "nie daj się"!

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> Wciaz zachodze w glowe po jakiego grzyba chcesz te folie kleic do muru.
> 
> 
>  A wcale nie chcę... Ona po prostu jest: dynda, wystaje, wiatr nią szarpie, denerwuje mnie 
> 
> Dzieki za wszystko, choc to pewnie jeszcze nie koniec....


He przeciez to tylko efekty taniego budowania i nie widze tam nic dziwnego. Opisujacy stan rzeczy zapomnial jedynie nadmienic 
, ze opakowanie po welnie rowniez zostalo zastosowane zamiast foli paroizolacyjnej. Pozostaje jeszcze pytanie skoro jest opakowanie po welnie to, gdzie ona sie podziala (welna).

----------


## Wirecki

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FlashBack
> 
> ...


Nie... opakowanie po wełnie poszło na bramę garażową... jest brudne więc nawet nie widać co w środku......

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wirecki
> 
> ...


Upss. To mial byc cytat do postu doziego.

----------


## Wirecki

No to ładnie wyszło... 

A ja mam do Ciebie kolejne pytanie, jeśli można. O drugą warstwę wełny przy ociepleniu poddasza. Profile cd co 40cm, druga warstwa ma grubość 10cm.
40cm rozumiem jako odległosci miedzy osiami profila, czy tak? Wtedy szerokość "światła" miedzy profilami to 34cm. Jaka ma być szerokość wełny? 40 i wpychać pod profil, tak żeby poszczególne kawałki się stykały?

Jeśli tak (a nawet jeśli nie  :smile:  ) to czy szerokość profila, tj to 27mm "wchodzi" w warstwę wełny, cz też należy zostawić pełne 10cm, co oznacza, że czoło profila będzie prawie 13cm od krokwi?

----------


## FlashBack

Co ma rozstaw profili do welny, jak jest ona z rolki to, tniemy odpowiednia dlugosc i nakladamy na krokwie. Jak plyta rowniez. Welna 5,10,15 to tyle ma byc od czola krokwi do czola profili, czsem sa odstepstwa w gore przez, nierownosci krokwi/jetek.

----------


## Wirecki

Moim zdaniem ma - tniesz 34 czy 40 cm ?
Jeśli "poprzeczna" wełna ma być tylko między profilami to powinno się ciąć 34 cm pasy - tyle jest światła miedzy profilami. Wtedy wełna licuje się z profilem i tworzy niemalże płaszczyznę.
Jesli ma być również pod profilem - 40cm. De facto dziesiątka bedzie wtedy ściśnięta pod profil, do ok 7cm, ale będzie sie stykała z innymi kawałkami wełny pod profilem.
Czytałem w wątku o paskach wełny pod profile i zastanawiam sie czy to dobre rozwiązanie... 
Profile montowane na ESach.

----------


## FlashBack

Na ES-ach to, fakt jak nie zostala wczesniej przebita to, pasami z naddatkiem ok.1cm.
ES sa dobre do okladzin i sufitow na poddasze to juz z 6lat nie krecilem. ESy powoduja opadanie zabudowy skosow. Jak juz to tylko malej dlugosci skosy ok.1,5m dluzsze to juz wylacznie klik, grzybek. Raz, ze taniej dwa szybciej, trzy pelna ciaglosc izolacji, cztery zapewnienie plywania okladzin a raczej stelaza z okladzina co przy wiezbie ma znaczenie. Na takim stelazu plywa identycznie jak na sufitach krzyzowych.

----------


## Wirecki

Przy przykręcaniu grzybków - skąd wiesz ile ma wystawać, żeby "kliknięte" na to profile tworzyły płaszczyznę/poziom pod płytę. Rozciągasz sznurki? Przykładasz długą łatę? Da się to zrobić samodzielnie?

----------


## kolorado

Ja najpierw przykręcałem do ścian profile UD i potem w tych profilach wierciłem otworki od spodu, prze które przeciągałem sznurek prze całe pomieszczenie.
No a potem to już prosta sprawa. Da się to zrobić samemu, tzn. ten etap. Całość ocieplenia to lepiej we dwójkę (albo i więcej).

----------


## FlashBack

> Przy przykręcaniu grzybków - skąd wiesz ile ma wystawać, żeby "kliknięte" na to profile tworzyły płaszczyznę/poziom pod płytę. Rozciągasz sznurki? Przykładasz długą łatę? Da się to zrobić samodzielnie?


Bo pierwsza rzecza jaka sie robi to trasowanie przyszlych plaszczyzn. Klik to uchwyt do profili taki "podwojny" grzybek.

----------


## kropecka

witam, kolejny etap budowt przede mną  i kolejne wątpliwości co do jakości wykonywanych przez fachowców prac, Tym razem chodzi o ocieplenie poddasza. Dzisiaj weszła nam ekipa. Kupiona wełna 15 cm i 5 cm. Byłam przekonana że to 15 cm pójdzie między krokwie, następnie 5 cm na. Po przyjeżdzie zastałam taki stan rzeczy:

- wełna w niektórych miejscach nie dochodzi do krokwi (moim zdaniem za bardzo przycięta)
- 2 warstwy wełny 15 cm i 5 cm ułożone między krokwiami (których szerokość to ok 17 cm) w związku z czym wełna wystaje ponad krokwie
- wełna ułożona do samego końca dachu (planowałam ułożenie wełny na suficie bo po co ocieplać dodatkowe m2 nieużytkowego miejsca?)

oto zdjęcia:















mam prośbę o poradę czy to co jest zrobione jest do przyjęcia czy należy to poprawić?

----------


## coulignon

należy wywalić ekipę na zbity pysk.
Nalezy wezwać inną. Z tymi chyba nie ma nawet co dyskuytować.

----------


## FlashBack

Widac, ze ekipa nie ma bladego pojecia za co sie wziela. Wspolczuje wczesniejszym zleceniodawca. A ty sie nie martw, tego baez demontazu nie poprawi sie. A nawet jak juz too, ta ekipa lepiej niech sie juz nie dotyka welny. Cala 5cm welna na smieci  :smile:

----------


## Wirecki

Cenię twoje rady i sporo mi pomogłeś. Za to dziękuję, pewnie bedzie procentowało przez lata... Krzynka browca jak nic sie należy.. Choć musze przyznać, że opornie czasem idzie to wyciąganie informacji. Wiem że zaczyna się od płaszczyzn... *Kolorado* robił na sznurek, co też przyszło mi do głowy. Pytałem jak to robią Ci którzy robią to na codzień. Pozdr.



> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> Przy przykręcaniu grzybków - skąd wiesz ile ma wystawać, żeby "kliknięte" na to profile tworzyły płaszczyznę/poziom pod płytę. Rozciągasz sznurki? Przykładasz długą łatę? Da się to zrobić samodzielnie?
> 
> 
> Bo pierwsza rzecza jaka sie robi to trasowanie przyszlych plaszczyzn. Klik to uchwyt do profili taki "podwojny" grzybek.

----------


## kropecka

a możecie podać jakieś konkrety co jest źle, bo mój mąż twierdzi że mam jakąś fobię i sobie wymyślam problemy

----------


## FlashBack

Profile czy same grzyby zaczyna sie od dolnego i gornego dla grzybkow rzedow. To wyznaczy plaszczyzne skosu, dla sufitu zaczyna sie od skrajnych to da plaszczyzne sufitu.

----------


## kolorado

> *Kolorado* robił na sznurek, co też przyszło mi do głowy.


Jeszcze w kwestii uzupełnienia, może się przyda, choć fachowcem nie jestem...  :wink: 
Najpierw mniej więcej odmierzam poziom sufitu licząc grubość drugiej warstwy + 3cm (chociaż w jednym miejscu niestety wełna będzie musiała wchodzić między profile). Potem odmierzam jaka to jest wysokość tego sufitu, a następnie wyznaczam linie sufitu w całym pomieszczeniu. Trzeba tutaj mieć dobry punkt odniesienia, ja akurat korzystam ze znaczników które zrobili wylewkarze - gościu miał niwelator laserowy, czy coś takiego, i zaznaczał sobie poziome kreski na podstawie której robili potem wylewki. Wylewek raczej bym się jednak nie trzymał - wiadomo że wykonanie może być już mniej dokładne. Dla pewności sprawdziłem też potem ten sufit wyrywkowo wagą wodną i było OK. Potem podobnie ze skosami - odmierzam na jednym boku mniej-więcej skos i przecięcia z sufitem i ścianką kolankową. Potem przenoszę go na drugą stronę za pomocą pionu murarskiego (przecięcie z sufitem) i przykręcam profile UD do wyznaczonych linii sufitu i skosów. No i reszta jak pisałem - rozmierzam na skosach i suficie środki profili (wiadomo - nie rzadziej niż co 40cm) i wiercę otworki. Potem sznurek - na ogół podwójnie, żeby przykręcać od razu dwa rzędy, no i przykręcanie.
Wszystko to w oparciu o wytyczne, które wyczytałem na forum - wielkie dzięki dla Rom-kon'a i Flashback'a!

----------


## coulignon

> a możecie podać jakieś konkrety co jest źle, bo mój mąż twierdzi że mam jakąś fobię i sobie wymyślam problemy


Dziewcze drogie... Zdaje sie że Ty wiesz więcej niż Panowie fachowcy i Mąż. Na potwierdzenie Twoich domysłów zobacz zdjecia jak to POWINNO wyglądać.

Pierwsza warstwa:

profile:

druga warstwa pod profile:

----------


## kolorado

Tak z ciekawości... Jak były te grzybki przykręcane, skoro na pierwszym zdjęciu ich nie ma? Zdejmowana pierwsza warstwa, czy jakoś inaczej...?

----------


## coulignon

> Tak z ciekawości... Jak były te grzybki przykręcane, skoro na pierwszym zdjęciu ich nie ma? Zdejmowana pierwsza warstwa, czy jakoś inaczej...?


Taki cud!  :Wink2:  
Wełne mozna ścisnąć delikatnie i zrobić miejsce na przykrecenie grzybka. Potem wełna łapie oddech i bez zbednego protestu dochodzi do siebie..

----------


## Martinezio

My robiliśmy w nieco innej kolejności:

- najpierw profile UD do ściany wyznaczające skosy i sufity,
- robiliśmy 1 profil CD na długość pomieszczenia i tym profilem ustalaliśmy linię, na której kręciliśmy grzybki do krokwii - następnie profil ten wędrował przez całe pomieszczenie co odpowiednią odległość (na sufitach co max 40 cm, a na skosach max 60), aby grzyby wkręcić na prawidłowych liniach i wysokościach.
- następnie wełna między krokwie i sznurkowanie z użyciem takera, a w międzyczasie przygotowywaliśmy komplet profili CD na pomieszczenie,
- druga warstwa wełny pod stelaż i od razu zakładaliśmy stelaże na bieżąco, aby nie spadła ta wełna (generalnie się 3mała na grzybach, ale jak były duże płachty, to lubiła spadać).

I tym sposobem obrobiliśmy wszystkie pomieszczenia w 2 tygodnie (5 pomieszczeń, 2 osoby, pierwszy raz w życiu), razem z zafoliowaniem i zapłytowaniem  :wink:

----------


## edi1977

> 


Witam,

Przepraszam jak to pytanie juz gdzies padlo. W jaki sposob robi sie montaz plyty g-k przy murlacie? Jak wyglada styk plyty ze sciana?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## coulignon

Eeeee... Eeeee... Musicee zapytać Rom - Kona... To jego robota...  :Wink2:

----------


## kolorado

> - robiliśmy 1 profil CD na długość pomieszczenia i tym profilem ustalaliśmy linię, na której kręciliśmy grzybki do krokwii - następnie profil ten wędrował przez całe pomieszczenie co odpowiednią odległość (na sufitach co max 40 cm, a na skosach max 60), aby grzyby wkręcić na prawidłowych liniach i wysokościach.


Ja bym nie ufał profilowi jako urządzeniu do pomiarów. Tym bardziej jeśli jest łączony...

----------


## kolorado

> Na potwierdzenie Twoich domysłów zobacz zdjecia jak to POWINNO wyglądać.


No ładnie to wygląda, ale nic dziwnego skoro robił to sam Wódz.  :wink: 
Swoją drogą, ciekawe jakby to wyglądało, jakby Rom-Kon zakładał wełnę Isover Unimata, bo ja taką zakładam i jestem daleki od efektu z Twoich zdjęć (mimo że się staram)...

Z drugiej strony jest o niebo lepiej od tego, co pokazała *kropecka*.

----------


## coulignon

Wełna to Rockwool (skalna)
pomiedzy krokwie z rolki
pod krokwie płyty.

----------


## kolorado

> Wełna to Rockwool (skalna)


No widać z daleka.  :wink: 
Unimata taka przyjemna w układaniu nie jest... Sam nie wiem dlaczego wszedłem w to g...

----------


## Elena76

> Unimata taka przyjemna w układaniu nie jest... Sam nie wiem dlaczego wszedłem w to g...


Eee, Unimata nie jest taka zła   :Wink2:   u mnie wygląda tak:



Ale to nie ja układałam   :cool:

----------


## FlashBack

[quote="edi1977"]


> ....
> Witam,
> 
> Przepraszam jak to pytanie juz gdzies padlo. W jaki sposob robi sie montaz plyty g-k przy murlacie? Jak wyglada styk plyty ze sciana?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


O ile nie zostala ukryta za bloczkiem to, pozostaje okladzina z g/k na scianke.

----------


## edi1977

> O ile nie zostala ukryta za bloczkiem to, pozostaje okladzina z g/k na scianke.


Tzn. ze plyta powinna zachodzic za bloczek? A co na styku bloczka i plyty?

Mam tez drugie pytanie:

Zauwazylem, ze na wszystkich zdjeciach wpierw jest zrobiony tynk wew a potem dopiero robione ocieplenie poddasza. czy ma to jakies znaczenie? ja chcialem juz zrobic ocieplenie a plyty polozyc po tynkowaniu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

...na PW dostałem takie zapytanie a że widzę że tu też jest podobne więc przekopiuję odpowiedź jaką dałem:




> Czy mógłby Pan udzielić mi małej porady? 
> Robiłem ocieplenie swojego poddasza i płyta k-g skosu wyszła mi prawie na szczycie murłaty. Ściana poniżej murłaty jest otynkowana tynkiem c-w.
> Jak teraz obrobić tę murłatę, aby nie odróżniała się ona znacznie od ściany kolankowej? Można na to przykleić (przykręcić ??) jakoś kawałki k-g i potem je zaszpachlować tak, aby nie pękało? Czy murłata bardzo pracuje?
> Wolałbym nie stawiać przedścianki, bo to zmniejszy pomieszczenie (chociaż z drugiej strony podniesie trochę ściankę kolankową), a poza tym szkoda trochę tynków 
> 
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc.
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie.


(...)
Są różne sposoby wykończenia ścianki kolankowej:

1) przygotowanie przez tynkarzy - na murłatę styropian na to siatka i tynk. Styk płyty ze ścianką normalny tzn. taki jak po całym obwodzie.

2) po płytowaniu szczelinę (murłatę) zapiankować resztę wypełnić tynkiem na to gładź na całą ściankę

3) jak w pk.2 ale przykleić taśmę na tynku i zrobić odcięcie gładź-tynk

4) ścianka kolankowa z płyty G-K na klej lub z profili - efekt taki jak w pk.2 a wykonanie droższe chyba że chodzi o podwyższenie ścianki.

(...)

----------


## Rom-Kon

odpowiedź na pytanie a raczej stwierdzenie wyżej:

żadna wełna czy to szklana czy skalna nie jest zła tyko musi być dobra   :Lol:  

...inwestorom polecam skalną - lepiej "wstaje" jest sztywniejsza... nie zamyka szczeliny

...wykonawcom polecam szklaną - lepiej się"optyka" mniej gryzie 

...a teraz wpakowałem się w skalną.... cholerstwo gryzie jak cholera   :Evil:   ale efekt jest lepszy niż szklaną - nie zamyka szczeliny wentylacyjnej (wieje nią   :Wink2:  ) ładnie "dociska się" jedna do drugiej no i podstawowa zaleta: jak ma 20cm to ma 20cm jak 10 to 10! a szklana? jak ma mieć 10 to czasem ma 10 ale częściej 8-7 ale i też 5!!! a zaleta? pięknie się układa, tnie, optyka, nie gryzie...

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> O ile nie zostala ukryta za bloczkiem to, pozostaje okladzina z g/k na scianke.
> 
> 
> Tzn. ze plyta powinna zachodzic za bloczek? A co na styku bloczka i plyty?
> 
> Mam tez drugie pytanie:
> 
> Zauwazylem, ze na wszystkich zdjeciach wpierw jest zrobiony tynk wew a potem dopiero robione ocieplenie poddasza. czy ma to jakies znaczenie? ja chcialem juz zrobic ocieplenie a plyty polozyc po tynkowaniu.


Plyta dochodzi do sciany /bloczkow/. Mozna wykonac w pierwszej kolejnosci ocieplenie i zabudowe, sa tylko pewne regoly ktorych trzeba przestrzegac jak np."dylatacje" 
. Poddasze najlepiej jest wykonac w calosci z zabudowa gipskartonowa. Korzysci to, akustyka lekkosc, rownosc scian i katow, latwoac ukrycia i zabezpieczenia wszelkich instalacji ele.hydraul.itp. wysoka wytrzymalosc obciazeniowa scian, brak procecow murowania, tynkowania i czesto krycia tynkow gladziami gipsowymi itp. I najwazniejsze latwosc dokonania wszelkich zmian przy niepodobajacym, niepasujacym ukladzie scian.

----------


## dozi

> Napisał coulignon
> 
> Na potwierdzenie Twoich domysłów zobacz zdjecia jak to POWINNO wyglądać.
> 
> 
> No ładnie to wygląda, ale nic dziwnego skoro robił to sam Wódz. 
> Swoją drogą, ciekawe jakby to wyglądało, jakby Rom-Kon zakładał wełnę Isover Unimata, bo ja taką zakładam i jestem daleki od efektu z Twoich zdjęć (mimo że się staram)...
> 
> Z drugiej strony jest o niebo lepiej od tego, co pokazała *kropecka*.


Wyglądałoby co najmniej tak:


lub nieco lepiej
szkoda że nie mam zdjęć jak układałem pierwszą warstwę...

Ten sam Isover.

A szkla nie ułożysz tak jak skały.

Ale ludzie, to nie ma ładnie wyglądać, tylko spełniać swoje funkcje. Tak to będzie zabudowane
1. Wełna powinna przylegać do krokwii, nie powinno być dziur.
2. Wełna nie powinna wypychać membrany, tylko co najwyżej delikatnie do niej przylegać, w przypadku deskowania musi odstawać 3 cm, co by wentylacja była.
3. Wełna nigdzie nie powinna być wypchana, tylko ułożona.

Pozdro dla wodza!

----------


## FlashBack

*kolorado* spokojnie dobrze zdjety wymiar rozstawu krokwi, dobra lata i noz do ciecia, naddatek rzedu max 2-3cm zaleznie od rozstawu i rownoleglosci czy tez pionu bokow krokwi, rozwijasz rulon napowietrzasz, bierzesz late dociskasz i tniesz, po ucieciu raz jeszcze napowietrzasz /lekko wstrzasajac/ i ukladasz wsuwajac najpierw jeden bok nastepnie drugi, kazdy kolejny arkusz lekko dociskasz do poprzedniego, korekty robi sie dociskajac lekko welne posrodku krokwi wowczas boki sie ladnie ukladaja i zakleszczaja o krokwie i mozna zasznurkowac. Uzyskasz efekt podobny ba zeby tylko jak na fotce od "eleny".  

Hmm jak dla mnie to z materialow izolacyjnych jedynie styropian nie "gryzie"  :smile: .
Nie spotkalem jeszcze welny szklanej ktora w/g producenta majac grubosc deklarowana np.10cm by w rzeczywistosci miala 5,8 lub 12cm.  Takie przypadki no coz jak ktos kupuje od posrednikow lub jakies zwroty w marketach  :smile: .
Moim zdaniem to, wlasnie welny skalne i kamienne idealne sa dla wykonawcow  :wink:   sznurkowanie tylko przy montazu poziomym np.miedzy jetkami, druga twarstwa rzyma sie na samych grzybkam wiec nie ma paniki przy zakladaniu profili, rozpreza sie ja przez poklepywanie  :smile: . Minus maly wymiar modulu 100cm,  czesto inwestorzy wychodzac przed szereg kupuja na druga warstwe welne w arkuszach  :big grin:  myslac, ze beda mieli lepiej.

----------


## kolorado

*Elena76* Ale jednak nie wygląda to tak ładnie jak na poprzednich zdjęciach, gdzie została użyta wełna skalna, prawda?

Wczoraj porobiłem kilka zdjęć, wrzucam je pod ocenę:
Pierwsza warstwa:

Druga warstwa:

Mam nadzieję, że nie jest najgorzej?

Co do Isovera, to może faktycznie przesadziłem, bo się z akurat nim męczę. Rockwoolem (skalna) nigdy nie układałem, więc może nie jest tak różowo.
Dla mnie Isover jest bardzo delikatny: trzeba uważać na wszystkie ostre krawędzie (wieszaki, profile), bo od razu się rozrywa; nie można też w zasadzie ciągnąć, chyba że delikatnie, itp itd. 
No ale to wszystko kwestia wprawy...

----------


## FlashBack

Isover po wlozeniu miedxy krokwie ladnie daje sie przesuwac to, sprawa "wprawy". U ciebie raz za dlugie grzybki, dwa welna na stykach arkuszy nie przylega, prawdopodobnie zle wykonane przejscie welna skos welna jetki., miejscami welna docieta na styk a miescami ze zbyt duzym zapasem albo nie zostala ulozona.
Wazne. Nie jest istotna kwestia jak welna wyglada na wierzchu a jak faktycznie jest ulozona w wewnetrznej przestrzeni. Mi jakos zadna z weln sie nie strzepi chyba, ze sam to robie specjalnie, rozwarstwia sie nagminnie rockwool :> i tu bieda bo welna ta nie kleszczy rozwarstwien a podobno ma miec nieliniowy uklad wlokien  :smile: .

----------


## kolorado

> U ciebie raz za dlugie grzybki,


Grzybki wystają na 13cm, czyli 10cm wełna + 3 profil. Za dużo?




> dwa welna na stykach arkuszy nie przylega, prawdopodobnie zle wykonane przejscie welna skos welna jetki., miejscami welna docieta na styk a miescami ze zbyt duzym zapasem albo nie zostala ulozona.


Styki arkuszy na skosach sprawdzałem i powinno raczej być ok - tak mi się wydaje. Może poszczególne arkusze nie są zlicowane ze sobą, ale na powno przylegają. Co do styku skos - sufit, to faktycznie mam wątpliwości czy jest dobrze. Wełna generalnie jest dosunięta do siebie, ale na zewnętrznej, widocznej części jest mała przerwa wynikająca z tego, że krawędź arkusza jest prostopadła, a styk jętki i krokwi już nie. Jest na to jakiś patent? Próbować przyciąć pod kątem?




> Mi jakos zadna z weln sie nie strzepi chyba, ze sam to robie specjalnie, rozwarstwia sie nagminnie rockwool


Nie wierzę, że jak zaczepisz wełną o wieszak, to nie zostaje jej kawałek na wieszaku...

Dzięki za ocenę, znaczy trzeba będzie popracować jeszcze nad tym...

----------


## FlashBack

Za dlugi wieszak co powoduje, ze jest on na calej wysokosci krokwi. Welne trzeba podciac. Ukladac na lekki docisk arkusz/arkusz.  Dla 10-tki welny wieszaki 17cm sa wystarczajace. Eee ide ulozyc troche isovera  :smile:  zobacze jak mi to w niedziele wyjdzie.

----------


## rysken

Witam. Zabieram się do ocieplania poddasza z dachem kopertowym i po lekturze wielu porad dalej nie wiem jak mocować profile cd do belek nośnych więźby, które stanowią połączenie skośnych płaszczyzn ścian. Jeżeli ktoś zrozumiał o co mi chodzi i potrafi mi pomóc to bardzo o to proszę. Mile widziane zdjęcia poglądowe   :big grin:  Serdecznie pozdrawiam!

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam. Zabieram się do ocieplania poddasza z dachem kopertowym i po lekturze wielu porad dalej nie wiem jak mocować profile cd do belek nośnych więźby, które stanowią połączenie skośnych płaszczyzn ścian. Jeżeli ktoś zrozumiał o co mi chodzi i potrafi mi pomóc to bardzo o to proszę. Mile widziane zdjęcia poglądowe   Serdecznie pozdrawiam!


Mile widziany dziennik budowy badz zdjecia poddasza. Serdecznie dziekuje. Sposob zostal juz wielokrotnie rozwalkowany.

----------


## kolorado

> odpowiedź na pytanie a raczej stwierdzenie wyżej:
> 
> żadna wełna czy to szklana czy skalna nie jest zła tyko musi być dobra


Oczywiście chodziło mi głównie o efekt wizualny - szklana jest taka bardziej "kędzierzawa"  :wink:  a skalna gładka. Co do innych aspektów, to bywa oczywiście różnie.
A już na pewno to co napisałem nie było wątpliwością co do Twojej fachowości Rom-Kon, jeżeli ktokolwiek w ten sposób to odebrał.

Z mojego punktu widzenia, zła jest ta wełna, którą kładę, bo gryzie, itp. Ta co jej nie kładę, jednak zdecydowanie mniej mnie gryzie...   :Lol:

----------


## kolorado

> Za dlugi wieszak co powoduje, ze jest on na calej wysokosci krokwi.


A czy to duży problem? Mostek, czy cuś?




> Dla 10-tki welny wieszaki 17cm sa wystarczajace. Eee ide ulozyc troche isovera  zobacze jak mi to w niedziele wyjdzie.


Bałem się, że jednak 17-ki mogą być za krótkie momentami (niezbyt idealna więźba)...

----------


## Martinezio

Ja u siebie też stosowałem takie długie grzybki (także ze względu na fakt, że nierówna więźba, oraz fakt, że druga warstwa to 12 cm).
Z tym, że grzyby wysuwałem na 12 cm, czyli bez uwzględniania grubości profilu CD. Mam nadzieję, że to nie jest poważne "przestępstwo"?  :wink: 
Czasami problem był, gdy dochodziło się do styku krokiew-jętka, bo grzybek miał za długi ogonek i trza było kombinować, ale wystarczyło podgiąć ogonek i było ok  :smile: 

Wełna Knauf Classic 040 18cm między krokwie:


oraz Knauf Classic 040 12cm jako druga warstwa:


Na to folia paroizolacyjna metalizowana, wzmocniona siatką z włókien:


a na koniec płyty:


 :smile:  Tymi rencami, jak to mówią...

----------


## Wirecki

Jakie są plany co do tych wystającyh spod płyt kawałków folii? Jak zamierzasz to wykończyć (ściana kolankowa już otynkowana) ?

----------


## Martinezio

To przy ścianach oberżnę na równo z płytą (a nawet pod płytą, na ile nożyk sięgnie) i całość styku obrobię akrylem (wyrównując najpierw spoinówką), a murłatę obrobię kawałkami płyt k-g - gdzie się da to na profilach, a gdzie się nie da (różne grubości tynków) to wkleję na jakimś kleju.

Pytałem się *Rom-Kon*a o tę obróbkę murłat i dał mi kilka przepisów:

- styropianem i siatką,
- płyty k-g na ruszcie,
- pianką i na to k-g,
- cośtam jeszcze  :wink:

----------


## cyberbronek

Prosze o porade w kwestii grubosci welny na strychu:
poddasze mam uzytkowe i w wiekszosci pomieszczen nie mam dylematu: 
- na poddaszu uzytkowym 20 cm miedzy krokwie, + 5 cm na to plyta GK
- na suficie welna miedzy jetki i plyta GK
- na stychu 20 cm miedzy krokwie.

...ale w jednym pomieszczeniu szanowna malzonka suszy mi glowe ze chce aby bylo widac belki, cos takiego jak tu : 
http://www.psbud.pl/realizacje/min1/105.jpg
i wtedy nie ma juz miejsca na welne miedzy jetki. 
Czy na strychu nad tym pomieszczeniem wystarczy dac 20 cm tak jak nad innymi pomieszczeniami, czy trzeba dodac jeszcze 5 cm ?
Wiazalo by sie to niestety z dodatkowym kosztem, nie chodzi mi nawet o koszt welny, ale dodatkowa robocizna, bo trzeba budowac ruszt.

Prosze o porade

----------


## Wirecki

Legenda do schematu:
żółty - pierwsza warstwa, międzykrokwiowa,
pomarańcz - druga wartwa izolacji

Wszystko było dobrze, do czasu kiedy nie zamierzałem wykorzystywać strychu, ale od powstania projektu nastąpiło trochę zmian. Na strych planuję zamontować schody strychowe i postawić tam rekuperator (na platformie z płyt osb na jętkach). 
Folia paroizolacyjna zaplanowana jest tuż pod płytą GK, na profil, więc wszystko co na strychu będzie poza/powyżej, niejako "w dachu". Czy takie rozwiązanie jest dopuszczalne. 
Na strych nie zamierzam często chodzić, wymiana filtra kilka razy w roku. Schody strychowe bedą szczelne.
Pierwsza warstwa wełny powyżej linii sufitu nad poddaszem nie będzie "podparta" drugą. Wypadałoby ją dobrze zasznurkować. O czym jeszcze należy pamiętać

----------


## dozi

> Jakie są plany co do tych wystającyh spod płyt kawałków folii? Jak zamierzasz to wykończyć (ściana kolankowa już otynkowana) ?


hehe - to mnie rozbawiło   :Lol:  
istnieje takie coś jak nóż techniczny, to jest najlepszy sposób, na wykończenie niegrzecznej wystającej folii.
Co do tego ocieplenia wszystko jak najbardziej ok
na wełnę na strychu można rozciągnąć np włókninę, no i dać jakieś listewki u góry i po środku wysokości, wełna się nie będzie sypać   :Wink2:

----------


## Wirecki

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> Jakie są plany co do tych wystającyh spod płyt kawałków folii? Jak zamierzasz to wykończyć (ściana kolankowa już otynkowana) ?
> 
> 
> hehe - to mnie rozbawiło


 Mnie też bawiło jak pisałem... Nie wiem czy da sie dobrze przykleić folię do muru, skoro ona idzie pod płytą na stelażu. W praktyce na przyklejenie jest tyle miejsca co grubość płyty. Zastanawiam się, czy narożnik dodatkowo uszczelniać, żeby zapewnić ciągłość paroizloacji. 
Całość w kontekście sugestii o 10cm zakładach przy łaczeniu folii - po co aż tyle skoro będzie sklejona...

----------


## dozi

> Napisał dozi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wirecki
> 
> ...


Ciągłość paroizolacji powinna być wszędzie! Nie wiem o jakim narożniku piszesz, ale wszystkie folie powinny być połączone, i te na suficie, skosie, we wnęce okna dachowego, wszystko ze sobą połączone. A kontekst 10 cm zakładki polega pewnie na tym, że lepiej jak 10 cm wystaje, niźli miałoby 1 cm miało by zabraknąć.
Tak samo lepiej stać 10 minut na przystanku, niż przyjść 10 sekund po odjeździe autobusu   :Wink2:

----------


## edde

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> a szklana? jak ma mieć 10 to czasem ma 10 ale częściej 8-7 ale i też 5!!! a zaleta? pięknie się układa, tnie, optyka, nie gryzie...
> 
> 
> robiłem u siebie wełną szklaną, specjalnie po przywiezieniu rozpakowaliśmy przy dostawcy jedną rolkę żeby sprawdzić co będzie, rozkręciła się sama i wstała do nominalnych 20cm od razu, po strzepnięciu miała 22cm, jak chcesz to na PW podam ci producenta
> 
> miałem tez jedną rolkę wełny skalnej z marketowej promocji, po rozwinięciu nadal była ściśnięta, po strzepnięciu rozleciała się na milion kawałków a pyliło na strychu jeszcze przez następny tydzień


dawaj tego producenta na forum skoro sprawdzony i polecany, niejednemu pewnie się przyda

----------


## RadekO

Mam krokwie i jetki o gr. 20 cm. Dachówkę ceramiczną i membranę dachową, bez desowania. Chcemy ocieplić dach aż do kalenicy. 
Myślelśsmy o Supermacie Isovera, ale najgrubsza ma 18 cm. Łącznie chcemy dać 25 cm izolacji dachu (20 cm pomiedzy krokwie + 5 cm na to). Czy można dać te 18 cm pomiędzy krokwie, czy ne będzie za mało, skoro nie musimy zachować pustki izolcyjnej? Wiem, że w przypadku wełny szklanej nie trzyma ona wymiarów i zamiast 18 cm może być np. 15 cm. 
Mam problem z syfitem - czy tam też dać 20 + 5, czy tylko 20 cm? Pytam z uwagi na to, że ocieplamy aż do kalenicy - ponad syfitem ułożymy wełne tylko pomiedzy krokwie - 20 cm (na poddaszu nieużytkowym leżą tubolexy od rekuperacji). 
Jakiej długości powinny być grzybki przy uwzględnieniu, że na krokwie idzie 5 cm wełny i na to płyta?
Juz nie pytam czy Isover, czy rockwool, bo wiem, że ilu zwolenników, tylu przeciwników.

----------


## FlashBack

Czesc gorna zwentylowac i dokladnie zaizolowac rury.. W krokwie i jetki 18 na sufity i nakrokwiowo 5 w czesci mieszkalnej. Wieszaki w przedziale 8-17cm.

----------


## cyberbronek

> Czesc gorna zwentylowac i dokladnie zaizolowac rury.. W krokwie i jetki 18 na sufity i nakrokwiowo 5 w czesci mieszkalnej. Wieszaki w przedziale 8-17cm.


a czy jak nie bedzie ocieplenia w jetkach to bedzie bardzo zle ??? chcialbym zostawic belki na wierzchu i nie zmiesci mi sie tam welna (opisuje to pare postow wyzej)

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wirecki

> Nie wiem o jakim narożniku piszesz


 O tym ze zdjęcia przecież..... Czytaj "Tam gdzie folia wystaje spod płyty GK"

----------


## RadekO

> Czesc gorna zwentylowac i dokladnie zaizolowac rury.. W krokwie i jetki 18 na sufity i nakrokwiowo 5 w czesci mieszkalnej. Wieszaki w przedziale 8-17cm.


Czyli - rury jeszcze dodatkowo zaizolować - "zrobić im pierzynkę"? A zwentylować to jak? na dach puścić jeszce dachówki wentylacyjne, czy jak? Generalnie to mam dachówki wentylacyjne po obu stronach dachu - po 4 po każdej - dach ma ok. 10 metrów długości. Mam wolne kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej więc nie ma problemu  kanał taki otworzyć na stryszku. Jeden kanał wykorzystam do wentylacji kanalizacji, a mam jeszcze wolnych 3. Czy taka wentylacja będzie OK? Płytu OSB nie zostały ułożóne bezpośrednio na jętkach, ale zrobilismy im stalaż z deseczek ułożonych prostopadle do jętek, więc wełna na suficie też vbędzie miała wentylację. 
Mam jeszcze pytanie dotyczące folii paroprzepuszcalnej. Jak ją rozłożyć, skoro mam wełnę jeszcze na stryszu i dodatkowow w suficie?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> Czesc gorna zwentylowac i dokladnie zaizolowac rury.. W krokwie i jetki 18 na sufity i nakrokwiowo 5 w czesci mieszkalnej. Wieszaki w przedziale 8-17cm.
> 
> 
> Czyli - rury jeszcze dodatkowo zaizolować - "zrobić im pierzynkę"? A zwentylować to jak? na dach puścić jeszce dachówki wentylacyjne, czy jak? Generalnie to mam dachówki wentylacyjne po obu stronach dachu - po 4 po każdej - dach ma ok. 10 metrów długości. Mam wolne kanały wentylacji grawitacyjnej więc nie ma problemu  kanał taki otworzyć na stryszku. Jeden kanał wykorzystam do wentylacji kanalizacji, a mam jeszcze wolnych 3. Czy taka wentylacja będzie OK? Płytu OSB nie zostały ułożóne bezpośrednio na jętkach, ale zrobilismy im stalaż z deseczek ułożonych prostopadle do jętek, więc wełna na suficie też vbędzie miała wentylację. 
> Mam jeszcze pytanie dotyczące folii paroprzepuszcalnej. Jak ją rozłożyć, skoro mam wełnę jeszcze na stryszu i dodatkowow w suficie?


welna na stryszku bez paroizolaci przestrzen ta potrzebuje ciaglej wentylacji. Dziwne troche przy rekuperacji posiadac takie zrodlo strat. Wentylacja przez kratki nawiewno wywiewne dotyczy to kazdego stryszku czy z dostepem czy bez niego. Rury tak czy inaczej poowinny byc izolowane.

----------


## RadekO

> Napisał RadekO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FlashBack
> 
> ...


A dlaczego żródło strat? Przecież izoluję przestrzeń aż do kalenicy. Jeśli natomiast chodzi o umiejscowienie rur do reku na stryszku, to raczej standard. Zazwyczaj do pomieszceń górnych umieszcza się rury na stryszku. Jak mieliśmy to zrobić inaczej??

----------


## FlashBack

No wlasnie 'izoluje az po kalenice' blad!. Standard? Hmmm  :big grin: . To Twoje akwarium a problemy rozwiaza ci od reku.

----------


## RadekO

Trochę nie rozumiem dlaczego ułożenie ocieplenia na stryszku jest błędem? Rozumiem, że muszę zapewnić tam wentylację by dom sobie pooddychał, ale przecież tak robi wiele osób jak sie popatrzy nawet na forum. Było o umie kilkunastu fachowców od zabudowy i ociepleń i jakoś wszyscy nawet to sugeowali, więc FlasBack z Polic do Dołuj nie jest daleko i może podzielisz się swoją wiedzą na ten temat, bo chyba do tego służy forum   :big grin:  , a zwłacza dział - wymiana doświadczeń.

----------


## FlashBack

Mowa o izolacji /uszczelnianiu/ nie "ociepleniu" . Izolacja czegos co ma wyc intensywnie wietrzone?, mozna obtkac ten stryszek welna by nie nabieral temperatury latem tylko dla kogo jak to przestrzen odcieta od poddasza.

----------


## remx

No dobra
1. Byłem w Castoramie. Wkładałem grzybka w profil. No i grzybek miał lekki luz w tym sensie że można go było lekko przemieszczać w górę i w dół. Czy tak ma być, czy też nie.
2. No i drugie pytanie. Nie chce mi się nadbijać krokwi aby włożyć 15cm wełny i uzyskać 3cm szczelinę od deskowania, tak naprawdę brakuje mi ok 1cm. Czy mogę po prostu wysunąć wełnę o ten 1cm ponad krokwie. Później w poprzek położyłbym drugą warstwę wełny.
3. Po co to całe nadbijanie krokiew, czy tylko po to aby wełna się trzymała krokwi i nie wysuwała się.

----------


## FlashBack

W castoramie powiadasza i tam nie wiedzieli dlaczego jest luz?. 
Skoro nie chce ci sie to, nie nadbijaj przeciez to, twoj kompostownik.

----------


## ANNNJA

Remx,

nie wiem czy dobrze Ciebie zrozumialam, jesli szukasz takiego łącznika krzyżowego ktory wchodzi na wcisk do profila 60mm, to my dostalismy go w Leroy Merlin, 
sa i w Markach i w Arkadi,....-,trzeba szukac, leza tak na uboczu i trzeba wiedziec co szukasz bo standardowo to wlasnie daja takie o ktorych ty piszesz, bo takim systemem robi wiekszoc

----------


## FlashBack

> Trochę nie rozumiem dlaczego ułożenie ocieplenia na stryszku jest błędem? Rozumiem, że muszę zapewnić tam wentylację by dom sobie pooddychał, ale przecież tak robi wiele osób jak sie popatrzy nawet na forum. Było o umie kilkunastu fachowców od zabudowy i ociepleń i jakoś wszyscy nawet to sugeowali, więc FlasBack z Polic do Dołuj nie jest daleko i może podzielisz się swoją wiedzą na ten temat, bo chyba do tego służy forum   , a zwłacza dział - wymiana doświadczeń.


jakie oddychanie domku stryszkiem przy rekuperacji  :ohmy:

----------


## RadekO

> Napisał RadekO
> 
> Trochę nie rozumiem dlaczego ułożenie ocieplenia na stryszku jest błędem? Rozumiem, że muszę zapewnić tam wentylację by dom sobie pooddychał, ale przecież tak robi wiele osób jak sie popatrzy nawet na forum. Było o umie kilkunastu fachowców od zabudowy i ociepleń i jakoś wszyscy nawet to sugeowali, więc FlasBack z Polic do Dołuj nie jest daleko i może podzielisz się swoją wiedzą na ten temat, bo chyba do tego służy forum   , a zwłacza dział - wymiana doświadczeń.
> 
> 
> jakie oddychanie domku stryszkiem przy rekuperacji


Dobra. Już trochę więcej wiem. Nie zjadłam wszystkich rozumów. Dzięki za wszystkie rady i wskazówki, no i za wyrozumiałość.

----------


## remx

> W castoramie powiadasza i tam nie wiedzieli dlaczego jest luz?. 
> Skoro nie chce ci sie to, nie nadbijaj przeciez to, twoj kompostownik.


Nie musisz odpowiadać jak nie chcesz.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> W castoramie powiadasza i tam nie wiedzieli dlaczego jest luz?. 
> Skoro nie chce ci sie to, nie nadbijaj przeciez to, twoj kompostownik.
> 
> 
> Nie musisz odpowiadać jak nie chcesz.


Przeczytaj dokladnie blizniaczy watek o poddaszu i bedziesz mial jasniej w temacie zabudowy i ocieplania poddasza. Moze odwrotnie ocieplaniu i wentylacji ocieplenia oraz zabudowie.

----------


## Wirecki

Proszę o opinię w zakresie zamontowania anemostatu w suficie. Powtórzę jeszcze raz schemat: 
A do zamontowania jest anemostat... 
... najlepiej przy użyciu opaski....
... na końcu elastycznego przewodu wentylacyjnego... 

Sufit z płyt GK na stelażu. Na stelażu 10cm wełny, pod płytą folia paroszczelna.
W korytarzach jest dostęp przez chody strychowe, jakoś sobie poradzę. jak zrobilibyście to w miejscu, do którego nie ma dostepu od góry?
Czy wykończyć całkowicie kawałek sufitu w miejscu gdzie na/wy-wiewnik jest montowany - kleję kawałek folii, montuję nieco mniejszy kawałek płyty,  nakładam i przykręcam przewód wentylacyjny do anemostatu, nakładam wełnę (już w całości na cały sufit), doklejam folię i dokręcam płytę.
Minusem rozwiązania jest szpachlowanie na łaczeniu płyt, którego dałoby się uniknąć gdyby dało się to zrobic inaczej... jak ???

----------


## Wirecki

I jeszcze jedna sprawa. Wypadało by "pociągnąć w górę" kawałek ścianki działowej w pomieszczeniu gdzie jest wyłaz dachowy. Coś jak podejście do wyłazu, który jest ponad "teoretyczną" linią sufitu. 
Czy radzicie nadmurować z materiału z którego jest ścianka, czy mogę zabudować to profilami i obłożyć płyta GK?

----------


## FlashBack

Od anemostatu przez sufit do "stryszku" rura systemowa wentylacji i na stryszku blisko /tam juz "stropu"/ podlaczyc pokazane na zdjeciu spiro. Wystajacy fragment rury sys.docieplic. nadmurowac pamietajac o ociepleniu od zewnetrznej strony wystajacej czesci.

----------


## kropecka

dobra, to jeszcze raz ja. Wiem że powinniśmy posłuchać jak nie było jeszcze wszystko zepsute, ale mąż był nieugięty i dał szansę partaczom. Teraz mamy coś takiego (niestety w większości już przykryte płytami). Na jutro zaprosiliśmy kierbuda żeby ocenił pracę, z tym że kierbuda też nie mamy za dobrego (czemu mnie to nie dziwi   :Roll:  ) dlatego proszę o konkretne informacje, co jest nie tak :







z góry dziękuję

----------


## FlashBack

*kropecka* brak słów czyli welny nie poprawili, folie ... matko! to ma byc paroizolacja! co oni z nia zrobili, stelaze hmm bez komentarza rozbiorka (ES jako wieszak tego jeszcze nie grali  :big grin: ), proile poskrecane ze soba  :sad: .
plyty przykrecone o polowe mniejsza iloscia wkretow niz wymaga tego producent. zle wyliczone plytowanie jakies wstawki tam gdzie ich nie powinno byc. Z ciekawosci ile biora za m^?.
Zaraz! macie tylko welne miedzy krokwiami?  :ohmy:

----------


## kropecka

w takim razie muszę chyba wziąć rzeczoznawcę który dokładnie mi stwierdzi ze to jest zniszczone i wtedy partaczom nie zapłacimy ani grosza i jeszcze będziemy żądać zwrotu kosztów zmarnowanych materiałów   :Mad:   Od początku wiedziałam że jest źle. A wiecie co jest najśmieszniejsze? Dostałam ostatnio maila od ekipy, która została wynajęta przez tych partaczy do zrobienia karton gipsów ! (Mimo że w umowie mamy napisane że posiadają odpowiednią wiedzę i pracę wykonają osobiście). Napisali mi że robili u mnie jeden pokój (stelaże i k-g) bo na więcej partaczom kasy nie starczyło, a oni stali i się uczyli jak to mniej więcej zrobić   :ohmy:  . Napisali mi też że w tym pokoju w ktorym robili musieli poprawiać folię bo była źle położona. Normalnie załamka   :Evil:

----------


## kropecka

znalazłam jeszcze takie zdjęcia ocieplenia nad klatką schodową   :ohmy:  








Ja już nie wiem co mam robić. Potrzebuję dobrego rzeczoznawcy, Jak dzwoniliśmy to albo nie mieli terminów, albo nie odbierali, albo się na tym nie znali :/ A żeby zerwać umowę potrzebujemy kogoś kto się na tym zna żeby dokładnie określił dlaczego mamy za to nie płacić   :cry:

----------


## FlashBack

zabawnie wygladaja glify okien polaciowych (jakie to nowoczesne  :sad:  ) ani tam paroizolacjii ni welny  :ohmy: , nie musicie brac rzecoznawcy wystarczy ze strony rigips, kanuf, lafarge, norgips (kolejnosc przypadkowa  :wink:  ) sciagnac zeszyty wykonawcze i porownac je z rzeczywistoscia. co do dodatkowej fotki to, w te pedy infolinia do producenta welny i sciagajcie przedstawiciela technicznego na budowe to; samo dotyczy producenta plyt g/k. profile chyba? no nie wiem czyje one sa.

----------


## Kris2222

ja pierdziele ale szajs   :Evil:  

na etapie wełny trza było ich wywalić na zbity pysk a nie pozwolić dalej marnować materiał 

nie są to jacy górnicy na emeryturze   :Lol:

----------


## T_omhacker

Witam.
No to zaczynamy.
1. 
Oto moi drodzy robota psełdo fachowców - wełna przybijana do krokwy gwoździami.

2. 
Dla chcącego nic trudnego - wełna 30 cm wciśnięta przy krokwie 21 cm - folia lekko się wybrzuszyła.

3. 

Mój pierwszy pokój - nie jestem zadowolony z jakości wykonania - ale jak na wieś to będzie  :smile: .

4. 

to już lepiej wygląda 

5. 



No to moje pytanie?
Zacząłem wczoraj montować "grzybki" pod CD60. Nie myślałem, że będzie to takie trudne, ale ostatecznie zrobiłem tak. Przykręciłem jednego, który umieszczony został na takiej głębokości jak mi była potrzebna od niego zgodnie z poziomicą i wymiarami umieściłem równolegle drugi oczywiście zgodnie z poziomem. Z drugiej strony pokoju - że mam zaufanie do moich dekarzy zrobiłem podobnie - połączyłem je nitką - poziom równoległy i prostopadły jest. Błąd który popełniłem to umieszczenie za blisko grzybków bo przykręcałem je w odległości 38 cm od siebie - to się jednak poprawi. Powiedzcie mi czy takie rozwiązanie jest prawidłowe?? Nie wiem jak jeszcze mogę mierzyć i do czego mierzyć ewentualnie poziomy by było dobrze?? Czy tak po prostu może zostać?? 
Kolejne pytanie - przykręcam od góry płyty osb - zostawiam lukę wyntylacyjną około 3-4 cm od wełny i szczeliny około 5mm między nimi by była wentylacja. Co jeszcze powinienem wiedzieć?? Dziękuje za pomoc.

----------


## kropecka

T_omhacker - jak ty masz pseudo fachowców to kogo ja mam   :Roll:

----------


## Martinezio

kropecka: lepiej nie mówić, bo dzieci i niewiasty czytają  :sad:  Współczuję Ci takich [email protected]#$!!  :sad: 
My robimy sami - na partaczy nas nie stać, a prawdziwi fachowcy się cenią, więc tym bardziej...

----------


## T_omhacker

Szczerze współczuje *kropecka*. Ja jak do tej pory nie miałem problemów z ekipami - tylko teraz na wykończeniówce zaczynają się jaja. Widzę jednak, że samemu lepiej sobie zrobić - powoli a dokładnie.

----------


## Wirecki

> tylko teraz na wykończeniówce zaczynają się jaja


 U mnie podobnie.... Znajomy, juz po budowie, mówi że to reguła


> Widzę jednak, że samemu lepiej sobie zrobić - powoli a dokładnie.


 Problem w tym, że nie mam rusztowań, a u ekipy to w cenie, narzędzie pracy. Poza tym moja ekipa od ociepleń jest reformowalna, reagują na to co się mówi, a to podobno nie często się zdarza...

----------


## TAG75

Wtam.
Czy to prawda że wełna po jakimś czasie i tak "siądzie" (zmniejszy się jej wysokość) i nie trzeba zostawiać szczeliny ok 4 cm pomiędzy deskowaniem gdyż wytwarza się to w sposób naturalny???

----------


## FlashBack

> Wtam.
> Czy to prawda że wełna po jakimś czasie i tak "siądzie" (zmniejszy się jej wysokość) i nie trzeba zostawiać szczeliny ok 4 cm pomiędzy deskowaniem gdyż wytwarza się to w sposób naturalny???


pocieszasz sie? czy co? 
a welna? w takim ukladzie no pewnie, ze siadzie. tylko nie zrobi tego naturalnie bo to w jej naturze  :big grin: 
wiec nie kombinuj gosciu i rob szczeline.

----------


## evien

Ok zamierzam zabrać się za układanie stelaży do zabudowy poddasza i nasuwa się kilka pytań. 

acha piszecie o jakimś drugim wątku podobnym tematyką , dajcie linka?

wracając, 
1: Co lepsze ES czy Grzybki?
2: Ktoś ocieplał ES poddasze? Macie jakieś fotki ??zwłaszcza z zabudowy sufitu i łączeniach z jętkami ze ściankami kolankowymi i ścianami?
3: Profile UD na jakich kołkach osadzacie? jakiej długośći i średnicy? i w jakich odstępach są montowane na ścianach?
4:druga warstwa ma równać się z powierzchnią profilu do którego będzie przylepiona folia paroizola. ? niektórzy piszą że profil kręcą na tej drugiej warstwie?
5: Zabudowa sufitu przy pomocy ES'ów odbywa się tak samo jak skosów?
Dzięki za odpowiedź 

Myślę że będę Was męczył przez najbliższy miesiąc w tej sprawie !
Pozdrawiam

----------


## FlashBack

> Ok zamierzam zabrać się za układanie stelaży do zabudowy poddasza i nasuwa się kilka pytań. 
> 
> acha piszecie o jakimś drugim wątku podobnym tematyką , dajcie linka?
> 
> wracając, 
> 1: Co lepsze ES czy Grzybki?
> 2: Ktoś ocieplał ES poddasze? Macie jakieś fotki ??zwłaszcza z zabudowy sufitu i łączeniach z jętkami ze ściankami kolankowymi i ścianami?
> 3: Profile UD na jakich kołkach osadzacie? jakiej długośći i średnicy? i w jakich odstępach są montowane na ścianach?
> 4:druga warstwa ma równać się z powierzchnią profilu do którego będzie przylepiona folia paroizola. ? niektórzy piszą że profil kręcą na tej drugiej warstwie?
> ...


uchwyt ES owszem do sufitow i bardzo malych skosow (krotkich) wieksze opadaja :/.
kolki szybki montaz np. 6x40 co 60cm
rozstawy sa uzaleznione od rodzaju profila i rodzaju plyty jaka chcesz zastosowac. welne jak sobie chcesz do lica stelazy lub pod.

----------


## bodal

ile dać wełny w suficie ??
planuje między jętki dać 15 cm, czy dodatkowo jeszcze dawać tak jak na krokwiach 10 cm czy wystarczy te 15 cm, nad sufitem stryszek ocieplony w krokwiach 15 cm 
i tu jeszcze pytanie czy na tym stryszku dawać też w poprzek wełne nakrokwiowo i zakrywać folią ?

----------


## FlashBack

> ile dać wełny w suficie ??
> planuje między jętki dać 15 cm, czy dodatkowo jeszcze dawać tak jak na krokwiach 10 cm czy wystarczy te 15 cm, nad sufitem stryszek ocieplony w krokwiach 15 cm 
> i tu jeszcze pytanie czy na tym stryszku dawać też w poprzek wełne nakrokwiowo i zakrywać folią ?


gdzie sa jetki a gdzie sufit? bo to, dwa rozne elementy.
gore ocieplac wylacznie jak bedzie wykorzystywana, paroizolacje jak bedzie uzytkowana i/lub ogrzewana.

----------


## bodal

> gdzie sa jetki a gdzie sufit? bo to, dwa rozne elementy.
> gore ocieplac wylacznie jak bedzie wykorzystywana, paroizolacje jak bedzie uzytkowana i/lub ogrzewana.


nie bardzo rozumiem-  jętki a na jętkach mam położone deski jako podłoga na strychu od spodu ma byc sufit z KG i teraz ile dać wełny pomiędzy te deski a KG ?

stryszek bedzie użytkowany jako typowa graciarnia więc chyba należało by chociaż pomiędzy krokwie wełnę wcisnąć ? 

góra nie będzie ogrzewana więc bez Paraizolacji ??

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> gdzie sa jetki a gdzie sufit? bo to, dwa rozne elementy.
> gore ocieplac wylacznie jak bedzie wykorzystywana, paroizolacje jak bedzie uzytkowana i/lub ogrzewana.
> 
> 
> nie bardzo rozumiem-  jętki a na jętkach mam położone deski jako podłoga na strychu od spodu ma byc sufit z KG i teraz ile dać wełny pomiędzy te deski a KG ?
> 
> stryszek bedzie użytkowany jako typowa graciarnia więc chyba należało by chociaż pomiędzy krokwie wełnę wcisnąć ?


izolacji w suficie taka sama jak w krokwiach.
nie zapomnij o akustyce.
stryszek no w takim razie przydaloby sie wsadzic  :smile:

----------


## bodal

> .
> nie zapomnij o akustyce.


tzn ?

a na stryszku już bez paraizolacji ?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> .
> nie zapomnij o akustyce.
> 
> 
> tzn ?
> 
> a na stryszku już bez paraizolacji ?


a jak? co? napisalem

----------


## bodal

ok ale co z tą akustyką ??

----------


## FlashBack

> ok ale co z tą akustyką ??


tez jestem ciekaw jak to, u ciebie bedzie.

----------


## evien

Pytań ciąg dalszy  :smile: 

Rozstaw profili CD  max 40 cm ale to jest od środka profilu do środka profilu czy może między profilami??

Powiedzcie mi jeszcze jaka jest koleiność kładzenia ocieplenia na suficie wraz z montażem profili? montować prolile a później od góry wkładać wełnę?

Co dawaliście na sam koniec na wełnę od strony stryszków ???tych nieużytkowych nieocieplancych i itd.

Dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## FlashBack

profile co 50 lub 40 cm (osie)
welne mozna rownie dobrze po profilach od spodu. skoro od gory jest swobodny dostep to od gory.
od gory? dlaczego po co.
uzupelnij dzienniczek bedzie latwiej.

----------


## bodal

> Napisał bodal
> 
> ok ale co z tą akustyką ??
> 
> 
> tez jestem ciekaw jak to, u ciebie bedzie.


nie bardzo rozumiem może jakieś wskazówki ??

----------


## bodal

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bodal
> 
> ...



prośba o bliższe informacje

----------


## FlashBack

zapodaj tu jakas fotke poddasza

----------


## kgolebiowski

Jak szybko po tynkach można ocieplać poddasze?

----------


## FlashBack

> Jak szybko po tynkach można ocieplać poddasze?


najszybciej jak sie da czyli po wyschnieciu  :smile:

----------


## kgolebiowski

> Napisał kgolebiowski
> 
> Jak szybko po tynkach można ocieplać poddasze?
> 
> 
> najszybciej jak sie da czyli po wyschnieciu


A jak szybko schnie ,pół roku,rok?   :big grin:

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał kgolebiowski
> 
> ...


2-4tyg. tylko nie rob tak jak wiekszosc inwestorow a praktycznie wszyscy stad, ze wietrzenie polega u nich na okazjonalnym wpadaniu na budowe i robieniu przeciagow. porozswzczelniaj wszystkie okna i nie martw sie, ze na dworze moze padac  :smile: 
Podstawa to sprawna wentylacja.
Trasowanie pod stelaze mozesz zaczac juz po kilku dniach bo wiekszosc pkt. dotyczy krokwi i jetek. brzegi przy szczytach wyschna najszybciej to i montaz UD mozna szybciej zaczac a zarazem stelaze i welna idzie. samo szpachlowanie nie wczesniej jak wszystko bedzie suche.

----------


## kgolebiowski

> Napisał kgolebiowski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał FlashBack
> 
> ...


Tak też myślałem.Przy obecnej pogodzie zapewne miesiąc wystarczy.

----------


## gianti

Witam, zerknijcie na zdjęcie - czy ocieplenie skosów (2 warstwy jest prawidłowo zaprojektowane? plus docieplenie murłat i przestrzeni nad nimi?

Jak obrobić murłatę od wewnętrznej strony domu?

chcę dać suporeks (6cm) ale nie wiem czy mam go ścinać zgodnie ze skosem dachu, czy zostawić na prosto i wówczas wełna i folia paroizolacyjna - w pewnej powierzchni dotyka (jest ściśnięta suporeksem od dołu)

----------


## FlashBack

podmurowac murlate, otynkowac, wykonac ruszt i ocieplenie, wykonac paroizolacje - folie wypuscic na sciane kolankowa. bloczek mozesz podciac pod katem choc przy jego grubosci ...

----------


## bodal

> zapodaj tu jakas fotke poddasza


i co z tą akustyką ?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> zapodaj tu jakas fotke poddasza


te deseczki maja grubosc?
nie bedzie tu problemow z akustyka, glowne ocieplenie miedzy belki i pod nie tyle samo co na krokwie. na marginesie nie mniej pod jak 10cm przy zasadniczej izolacji 15cm. sprawdz dokladnie droznosc wszelkich wymaganych szczelin pod deskowaniem dachu.
przed montazem izolacji w belki zamontowac trzeba wszystkie wieszaki, nie bedzie klopotow z omijaniem sznurkowania i tlamszenia ulozonej wczesniej izolacji dodatkowo ominie cie podwojne zaciaganie sie farfoclami z welny (przy ukladnaiu i przy montazu wieszakow).

----------


## bodal

deski maja grubość 1,5 cm

----------


## FlashBack

1,5cm to bedzie spory dyskomfort przy uzytkowaniu, za duzy rozstaw podparc jakimi sa bellki.

----------


## bodal

a miejsce przy kominie ocieplamy zwykłą watą czy jakąś specjalną ?

----------


## FlashBack

szczerze, to zamiast klinkieru powinna byc izolacja. przynajmniej na pol metra w dol od dochodzacej do komina welny.
w tym miejscu wystarczy ta sama welna co w pozostalej czesci dachu.

----------


## bodal

> szczerze, to zamiast klinkieru powinna byc izolacja. przynajmniej na pol metra w dol od dochodzacej do komina welny.
> w tym miejscu wystarczy ta sama welna co w pozostalej czesci dachu.


A z czego dorobić tą izolację?



i jeszcze jakimi profilami zabudować ten skos ?

----------


## FlashBack

welna 5-10cm podobne jak sciany szczytowe wzdloz skosu w strefie nad poddaszem uzytkowym.
odsylam do blizniaka http://forum.muratordom.pl/ocieplam-...98340-1560.htm

----------


## bodal

> szczerze, to zamiast klinkieru powinna byc izolacja. przynajmniej na pol metra w dol od dochodzacej do komina welny.


a co z tą izolacją ? z czego powinna być zrobiona i czy można teraz jakoś ją dołożyć ?

----------


## bodal

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> szczerze, to zamiast klinkieru powinna byc izolacja. przynajmniej na pol metra w dol od dochodzacej do komina welny.
> 
> 
> a co z tą izolacją ? z czego powinna być zrobiona i czy można teraz jakoś ją dołożyć ?



ponawiam pytanie

----------


## FlashBack

> *welna 5-10cm podobne jak sciany szczytowe wzdloz skosu w strefie nad poddaszem uzytkowym*.
> odsylam do blizniaka http://forum.muratordom.pl/ocieplam-...98340-1560.htm


*tu masz odpowiedz*

----------


## bodal

szukam szukam i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na temat izolacji pomiedzy kominem a wełną

----------


## Wirecki

> szukam szukam i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na temat izolacji pomiedzy kominem a wełną


 może  to  pomoże

----------


## kropecka

odpowiedź na moją negatywną opinię o partaczach którzy nam zepsuli poddasze: 
_"postąpił pan bardzo nieuczciwie.nie dosyc że chcił pan oszukac moją firmę na ilośc metrów do zrobienia to czekał pan aż prace będą prawie na ukończeniu i wcześniej nie wnosił pan żadnych poprawek po to by pod koniec prac wnieśc swoje nie uzasadnione uwagi bo taką metodą ociepla się poddasza od wielu lat. pod koniec prac wymyślił pan rzekomych podwykonawców ibłędy których wcześniej nie było po to by nam nie zapłacic za wykonaną prace a przestrzegano nas przed zleceniodawcą który w ten sposób buduje dom.zapłaciłem pracowniką za pracę staciłem paliwo pan mnie oszukał a jak bez roszczeń finansowych oddałem klucze to pan mnie obsmarował w internecie."_

 :Evil:

----------


## bodal

> Napisał bodal
> 
> szukam szukam i nie znalazłem odpowiedzi na temat izolacji pomiedzy kominem a wełną
> 
> 
>  może  to  pomoże



w linku na rysunku jest uszczelnienie elastyczne - czy może to być papa ??

----------


## Wirecki

nie mam pojęcia. Zadzwoń na infolinie isovera, to ich rysunki, może jest tam kto "techniczny"...

----------


## quethas

A czy wata szklana nadaje się do ocieplenia poddasza? Moze inaczej. Pierwsza warstwa waty szklanej 15-20cm i druga warstwa wełny mineralnej 5cm, folia itp itd...
I czy płyty kartonowo gipsowe mozna klasc na poddaszu ktore nie bedzie dodatkowo ogrzewane...? czy nic im sie nie stanie?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał Wirecki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał bodal
> 
> ...


izolacja w obrebie komina powinna byc wykonana z welny.
wiatroizolacje wywija sie na komin i przykleja do niego. zakryja to obrobki.

----------


## FlashBack

> A czy wata szklana nadaje się do ocieplenia poddasza? Moze inaczej. Pierwsza warstwa waty szklanej 15-20cm i druga warstwa wełny mineralnej 5cm, folia itp itd...
> I czy płyty kartonowo gipsowe mozna klasc na poddaszu ktore nie bedzie dodatkowo ogrzewane...? czy nic im sie nie stanie?


Tak nadaje sie, wystarczy dobrac odpowiedni jej rodzaj.

jak mam rozumiec, ze poddasze nie bedzie dodatkowo ogrzewane?

----------


## AniaKrzysiek

Witam

Buduję ten dom:
http://www.z500.pl/projekt/z27.html

Dach będzie miał deskowanie pełne+papa+dachówka cementowa.
Dach będzie ocieplony na całeł powierzchni wełną minerlaną.
Może ktoś wie jak powinna być wykonana wentylacja włeny mineralnej w takim dachu, chodzi mi dokładnie o wylot powietrza ze szczeliny wentylacyjnej w miejscu połączenia się krokwi narożnej ze zwykłą krokwią. 

Proszę, jeżeli ktoś z forumowiczów ma taki dach lub wie jak to rozwiązać proszę o wskazówki na forum lub na maila: [email protected]

Pozdrawiam

----------


## franzkru

Mam do was pytanie.
Zastanawiam się jak ocieplić dach. To znaczy wg projektu ocieplenie powinno isc po krokwiach do sufitu podwieszanego i po nim na drugą stronę dachu (dach kopertowy). Czyli w tej opcji szczyt dachu pozostaje nieocieplony.

I teraz czy robic jak jest w projekcie czy ocieplić cały dach do szczytu + jakieś dodatkowe ocieplenie na suficie podwieszanym ? Przy czym zostaje mi wtedy pusta przestrzeń pomiędzy sufitem podwieszanym a szczytem dachu która nigdy nie będzie uztkowana.

----------


## zbigmor

> Mam do was pytanie.
> Zastanawiam się jak ocieplić dach. To znaczy wg projektu ocieplenie powinno isc po krokwiach do sufitu podwieszanego i po nim na drugą stronę dachu (dach kopertowy). Czyli w tej opcji szczyt dachu pozostaje nieocieplony.
> 
> I teraz czy robic jak jest w projekcie czy ocieplić cały dach do szczytu + jakieś dodatkowe ocieplenie na suficie podwieszanym ? Przy czym zostaje mi wtedy pusta przestrzeń pomiędzy sufitem podwieszanym a szczytem dachu która nigdy nie będzie uztkowana.



Jak tej przestrzeni nie chcesz nigdy użytkować to nie ma sensu ocieplać całości po połaci.
 W ostatnich miesiącach prawie identyczne pytanie przewijało się przez forum kilka razy.

----------


## franzkru

> Jak tej przestrzeni nie chcesz nigdy użytkować to nie ma sensu ocieplać całości po połaci.
>  W ostatnich miesiącach prawie identyczne pytanie przewijało się przez forum kilka razy.


Czasu mało i nie mam kiedy przebrnąc przez cały wątek.
Mam w takim razie jeszcze jedno pytanie. 
Dach wyglada tak. Dachowka, membrama tyvek, krokwie 18cm. Czy muszę zostawiać jeszcze jakąś szczelinę wentylacyjną czy mogę dać 18cm wełny ?

----------


## Wirecki

> Mam do was pytanie.
> Zastanawiam się jak ocieplić dach. To znaczy wg projektu ocieplenie powinno isc po krokwiach do sufitu podwieszanego i po nim na drugą stronę dachu (dach kopertowy). Czyli w tej opcji szczyt dachu pozostaje nieocieplony.
> 
> I teraz czy robic jak jest w projekcie czy ocieplić cały dach do szczytu + jakieś dodatkowe ocieplenie na suficie podwieszanym ? Przy czym zostaje mi wtedy pusta przestrzeń pomiędzy sufitem podwieszanym a szczytem dachu która nigdy nie będzie uztkowana.


 Chyba mam nieco podobnie. Jedna warstwa wełny idzie między krokwiami, druga "zakręca" nad sufit. Zostało trochę wełny i mam (a częściowo mam zamiar) ocieplone dodatkowo wełną w poprzek krokwi na długich wkrętach z talerzykami.

----------


## franzkru

> Wielce prawdopodobne, ze Tak przynajmniej 3cm.


Czyli jezeli cię dobrze rozumiem powinno to wygladać tak:
Dachówka na kontrłatach/łatach (i tu jest juz jakaś szczelina) - membrama - min 3cm szczeliny - wełna 15cm miedzy krokwiami - welna 10cm na krokwie.

To w takim razie po co szczelina między dachówką a membramą ?

Dach mam taki:


A nie taki:

----------


## edde

szczelina pomiędzy dachówka a membraną wentyluje połać, tą właśnie przestrzeń pomiędzy membraną a dachówką, tam gdzie są łaty i kontrłaty, natomiast szczelinę pomiędzy wełna a membraną (a raczej deskowaniem z papą) daje się aby wentylować wełnę, bo papa na deskowaniu jest nie-wysoko-paroprzepuszczalną, w przeciwieństwie do wysokoparoprzepuszczalnych membran gdzie producenci dopuszczają układanie ocieplenia do membrany, bez szczeliny

----------


## loco

> szczelina pomiędzy dachówka a membraną wentyluje połać, tą właśnie przestrzeń pomiędzy membraną a dachówką, tam gdzie są łaty i kontrłaty, natomiast szczelinę pomiędzy wełna a membraną (a raczej deskowaniem z papą) daje się aby wentylować wełnę, bo papa na deskowaniu jest nie-wysoko-paroprzepuszczalną, w przeciwieństwie do wysokoparoprzepuszczalnych membran gdzie producenci dopuszczają układanie ocieplenia do membrany, bez szczeliny


popieram nic dodać nic ująć krótko i na temat edde pozdrawiam

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał edde
> 
> szczelina pomiędzy dachówka a membraną wentyluje połać, tą właśnie przestrzeń pomiędzy membraną a dachówką, tam gdzie są łaty i kontrłaty, natomiast szczelinę pomiędzy wełna a membraną (a raczej deskowaniem z papą) daje się aby wentylować wełnę, bo papa na deskowaniu jest nie-wysoko-paroprzepuszczalną, w przeciwieństwie do wysokoparoprzepuszczalnych membran gdzie producenci dopuszczają układanie ocieplenia do membrany, bez szczeliny
> 
> 
> popieram nic dodać nic ująć krótko i na temat edde pozdrawiam


ja tez, ja tez. brawo piekne tlumaczenie do obrazkow  :wink:

----------


## franzkru

> szczelina pomiędzy dachówka a membraną wentyluje połać, tą właśnie przestrzeń pomiędzy membraną a dachówką, tam gdzie są łaty i kontrłaty, natomiast szczelinę pomiędzy wełna a membraną (a raczej deskowaniem z papą) daje się aby wentylować wełnę, bo papa na deskowaniu jest nie-wysoko-paroprzepuszczalną, w przeciwieństwie do wysokoparoprzepuszczalnych membran gdzie producenci dopuszczają układanie ocieplenia do membrany, bez szczeliny


Czyli skoro nie mam deskowania tylo wysokoparoprzepuszczalną membramę mogę spokojnie dać wełnę bez szczeliny ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

tak spokojnie możesz dać wełnę do samej membrany-folii.

----------


## Mixer4all

Witam,

Czy istnieje jakis film instruktazowy dotyczacy ocieplenia poddasza w systemie 2 warstwowym?

Bede ocieplal 15+5 isover uni mata i chcial bym obejrzec jakis filmik jak to zrobic tak aby miec pelna dominacje nad ekipa ktora bedzie mi ocieplac  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam,
> 
> Czy istnieje jakis film instruktazowy dotyczacy ocieplenia poddasza w systemie 2 warstwowym?
> 
> Bede ocieplal 15+5 isover uni mata i chcial bym obejrzec jakis filmik jak to zrobic tak aby miec pelna dominacje nad ekipa ktora bedzie mi ocieplac 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


tak istnieja

----------


## Pinok

> Witam,
> 
> Czy istnieje jakis *film instruktazowy* dotyczacy *ocieplenia poddasza* w systemie 2 warstwowym?
> 
> Bede ocieplal 15+5 isover uni mata i chcial bym obejrzec jakis filmik jak to zrobic tak aby miec pelna dominacje nad ekipa ktora bedzie mi ocieplac 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


A próbowałeś taką frazę wpisać w google ?



PS: Hmm, może by nakręcić film instruktażowy "jak korzystać z internetu" ?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał edde
> 
> szczelina pomiędzy dachówka a membraną wentyluje połać, tą właśnie przestrzeń pomiędzy membraną a dachówką, tam gdzie są łaty i kontrłaty, natomiast szczelinę pomiędzy wełna a membraną (a raczej deskowaniem z papą) daje się aby wentylować wełnę, bo papa na deskowaniu jest nie-wysoko-paroprzepuszczalną, w przeciwieństwie do wysokoparoprzepuszczalnych membran gdzie producenci dopuszczają układanie ocieplenia do membrany, bez szczeliny
> 
> 
> Czyli skoro nie mam deskowania tylo wysokoparoprzepuszczalną membramę mogę spokojnie dać wełnę bez szczeliny ?


fotoreportaz - bylem, zobaczylem i bylbym ostrozny.

----------


## Mixer4all

> Napisał Mixer4all
> 
> Witam,
> 
> Czy istnieje jakis *film instruktazowy* dotyczacy *ocieplenia poddasza* w systemie 2 warstwowym?
> 
> Bede ocieplal 15+5 isover uni mata i chcial bym obejrzec jakis filmik jak to zrobic tak aby miec pelna dominacje nad ekipa ktora bedzie mi ocieplac 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> ...


Tak probowalem i jedyne co znalazlem to Rockwool'a wiec zadalem w/w pytanie. Jezeli mozna prosic o linki bede wdzieczny...

PS: Film "jak korzystac z internetu" juz istnieje wiec wystarczy wpisac w google.pl -w razie problemow sluze pomoca.

----------


## Pinok

Przed napisaniem tego wcześniejszego postu zadałem sobie trud i wpisałem w google właśnie wytłuszczone wyrazy.

I wierz mi w pierwszych 4 linkach było 2 filmy o poddaszu, Knaufa chyba.

http://www.google.pl/search?q=ociepl...ient=firefox-a

----------


## franzkru

> Napisał franzkru
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał edde
> 
> ...


A to coś do mnie było ?

Chyba ci się cytaty pomyliły  :wink:

----------


## franzkru

http://www.youtube.com/user/blog2007knauf#p/u tu masz listę filmików z youtube  dotycząca zabudowy.

----------


## salata123

Chcę wstawić okna w połowie grudnia i powoli zimą robić elektrykę ( jakieś dogrzewanie kozą ), i pytanko czy równocześnie można ocieplać poddasze, czy z poddaszem poczekać do skończenia tynków ? ( dom zupełnie bez tynków, planuję gipsowe, i jeżeli zimą położę wełnę, folię i gipso karton na poddaszu  to kładzenie tynków w solidnych przeciągach maj - czerwiec ? )  Dzięki za odpowiedź !!!

----------


## FlashBack

> Chcę wstawić okna w połowie grudnia i powoli zimą robić elektrykę ( jakieś dogrzewanie kozą ), i pytanko czy równocześnie można ocieplać poddasze, czy z poddaszem poczekać do skończenia tynków ? ( dom zupełnie bez tynków, planuję gipsowe, i jeżeli zimą położę wełnę, folię i gipso karton na poddaszu  to kładzenie tynków w solidnych przeciągach maj - czerwiec ? )  Dzięki za odpowiedź !!!


jezeli chcesz wykonac te prace zupelnie samodzielnie, proponuje zrobic  wszelkie instalacje a ocieplenie i gispkartony po tynkach.

----------


## salata123

Dzięki za szybką odpowiedź. Ale chcę prace zlecić ekipom - wiadomo że jak zechcę robić to będą robić tylko czy to ma sens ? Już wiem że okna będę miał koniec listopada, jak będzie ciepły grudzień to do połowy grudnia mogę skończyć tynki. I oczywiście jest wielu chętnych wtedy na ocieplanie poddasza styczeń czy luty ,  ale jeszcze raz zapytam się czy nie będzie to co nagle to po diable.  ( wiadomo że na wiosnę będzie i drożej i ciężej znaleźć ekipę )                        Dzięki serdeczne za odpowiedź.

----------


## robus75

pppp

----------


## FlashBack

mozliwe, ze jak uda sie w grudniu wykonac tynki. to z ociepleniem powinienes juz ruszysz w druga polowe stycznia.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> file:///C:/Documents%20and%20Settings/Administrator/Pulpit/DSC00020.JPG


...może następnym razem się uda?   :Wink2:  

nie chce mi się włamywać to Twojego komputera by zobaczyć tą fotkę   :Wink2:

----------


## Misialki

Temat przeglądam od jakiegoś czasu ale wciąż mam wątpliwości odnośnie ocieplenia moich lukarn, proszę zatem was o pomoc. Moje wątpliwości są tym większe że dwóch różnych wykonawców ma zupełne odmienne zdanie.
Do rzeczy, wykusz skonstruowany w następujący sposób: Płyty OSB po bokach i góra oraz Porotherm 25 ściana frontowa (jeżeli można ją tak nazwać).

3 takie lukarny i z zewnątrz w stanie surowm wyglądają następująco



Zostały ocieplone z każdej strony (boki i front) styropianem o grupości 14cm.



Wewnątrz wygląda to następująco





I teraz pytania:

1. Czy na ocieplenie góry wełna bezwarunkowo?

2. Czy boki OSB od wewnątrz ocieplać wełną mineralną czy też nie?

Jak pisałem dwie wersje już słyszałem. Jedna z wersji mówi płyty KG bezpośrednio na OSB a druga o wełnie i dopiero płyty. Wykonawca który mówi że bez wełny twierdzi że będzie się tam para skraplała i wełna będzie gniła. Drugi wykonawca mówi że bez wełny będzie za zimo.

Jak to zrobić żeby było ciepło a zarazem dobrze.

Ja sam skłaniam się ku wełnie (i tak musi być na górze). 

3.Jeżeli wełna to jakiej grubości?

4. Co ewentualnie zamiast wełny żeby to docieplić?

----------


## FlashBack

Należy zacząć od wysuszenia tynków (zdecydowanie wygladaja na mokre).
welna - raz poprawi izolacyjnosc akustyczna dwa wprowadzi element ochrony ogniowej izolacje cieplna pomijam z przyczyn oczywistych.
a tak serio przeciez masz projekt tam sa podane przekroje warstw i grubosci.
osb na styku z kryciem dachu prawdopodobnie pozbawione bedzie izolacji zewnetrznej ewidentnie widac ocieplenie zewnetrzne wykonane na krycie te wykusze dlugo nie pozyja. sciany zewnetrzne wykuszy (te z oknem) beda przemarzac co moze objawiac sie czestym wysypem plesni.
zwrocili ci na to uwage czy przyszli ocieplac poddasze i wbijaja w to co dziac sie bedzie w przyszlosci. min na to co wplywa na trwalosc efektu ich pracy.

----------


## Misialki

Dzięki za odpowiedź ale do końca jej nie zrozumiałem.

Zdjęcia są z przed paru miesięcy więc tynki wysuszone na pieprz. Jeszcze nikt nie przyszedł ocieplać i zanim się za to weźmie chcę mieć wiedzę jak to zrobić prawidłowo. 

Ale do sedna sprawy. Na dachu tych lukarn na OSB jest papa termozgrzewalana i na to dachówka. Ale chyba nie do końca ci o to chodziło.

Jeżeli chodzi o dachówkę po bokach lukarn to ona przylega do płyty OSB i na to był klejony styropian i wszystko dokładnie piankowane. Czy to w tym miejscu ma przemarzać? 
Czy sugerujesz zatem że wykonanie ocieplenia zewnętrzne lukarny jest źle zrobione? Czy powinni zatem zdjąć dachówkę przed klejeniem styropianu i dopiero do styro dachówkę przycinać?

Co do ściany zewnętrznej to dlaczego mają przemarzać? Od zewnątrz przyjdzie tam styropian. W jednym miejscu już zresztą jest tam gdzie nie ma łatwego dostępu po położeniu dachówki. Do pozostałych dwóch z dostępem nie ma żadnego problemu choć znów faktem jest że dachówka dotyka ściany. 

Czy naprawdę ta grubość dachówki (1cm??) która styka się ze ścianami spowoduje że lukarny długo nie pożyją? Przecież od góry jest na niej 14cm styropianu co powinno spowodować jej 'ocieplenie' na styku ze ścianą i OSB a od spodu będzie wełna lub styropian.

Oto jak wygląda to od spodu

----------


## edde

zacznijmy od tego że to co nazywasz wykuszem nim nie jest, raczej chyba lukarną... wykusz to może i masz pod jedną z lukarn, słabe zdjęcie, mało widać
i jasne że dachówki powinny byc do styropianu a nie do ściany
jeżeli dobrze rozumiem twój opis to masz na dachu lukarny: dachówka-papa-OSB i ty w tej sytuacji chcesz połozyć na osb płyty?? bez ocieplenia??

[/url]

----------


## FlashBack

przemarzac beda sciany na styku z kryciem
w przekroju wyglada to tak dachowka- *szczelina*- membrana ta kombinacja powodowac bedzie przemarzanie - stad moje okreslenie o zyciu wykusza.
druga fotka jak te beli dtropu teriva sa osadzone nie spoczywaja na podciagu?

murlata nad wykuszem musi tez byc oblozona izolacja.[/b]

eddy pozostanmy przy tym okresleniu chlop ma i bez tego pozamiatane

----------


## Misialki

Edde dzięki za poglądowy obrazek i uświadomienie. Ja niestety jestem informatykiem a nie budowlańcem i wszyscy wykonawcy nazywali te lukarny wykuszami. Zgodzę się że jedna z tych lukarn jest nad wykuszem i to by było na tyle.
Aż dziw bierze że najlepsi wykonawcy w okolicy u mnie pracują a tu kilka zdjęć i tyle problemów. Jakieś propozycje zatem? Czyżby zrywanie tynku i styropianu?

Rozumie że od wewnątrz gdzie są płyty OSB i tak będzie wełna czyli przemarzanie zostanie zminimalizowane. Czy dobrze sobie kombinuje?

Pozostaje zatem ściana frontowa?? Może zatem na tynk wełnę jakiś ruszt i KG żeby to w choć minimalnym stopniu poprawić. Wyjdzie trochę szeroki parapet  :wink: 

FlashBack, Jak ten strop spoczywa nie mam pojęcia ale leży już 2 lata tak więc mam nadzieję że nie spadnie.

Ponadto masz rację z tą szczeliną - wyjdzie tego kilka cm jak obejrzałem zdjęcia wstecz.

----------


## robus75

[img][/img]   Czy taki sposob ocieplenia jest dobry albo przynajmniej do przyjecia?

----------


## Pinok

Jeżeli jest tylko jedna warstwa wełny między krokwiami, a tak to wygląda to nie do przyjęcia.

Powinna być druga warstwa prostopadle do krokwi żeby wyeliminować mostki.

----------


## robus75

Sa dwie warstwy welny po 15 cm miedzy krokwiami

----------


## evien

Witam pytanie mam:

Może głupie może nie ale ... 

1.Czy tą folię paraizolacyjną zakłada się wszystko jedno z której strony?
2. Jak łączenia foli muszę być sklejone taśmą?
3. Jak tak to jaką? 
4. Jak zakończyć folię od sufitu przy przejściu na skos, robić to na zakładkę (sufit pod spód skosu) czy może dociąć równo i zakleić.?
5.czy wywinięcie foli  na ścianę jest bardzo istotne? Być może wystarczy folię równo przykleić do profilu UD?

Porobię parę fotek i coś wrzucę jeszcze dziś .. jak nie zapomnę.


Z góry oczywiście dzięki za odpowiedź

----------


## FlashBack

> [img][/img]   Czy taki sposob ocieplenia jest dobry albo przynajmniej do przyjecia?


a coz to za balony?
a ta folia to, w jakim celu? podtrzymanie welny?

----------


## robus75

Zle sie wyrazilem w poprzednim poscie. Jest jedna warstwa welny miedzy krokwiami i druga dopiero bedzie pod ta folia

----------


## loco

folia między warstwami wełny???!!!!!!!!!

----------


## robus75

No tak na to wychodzi ze tak bedzie

----------


## FlashBack

> No tak na to wychodzi ze tak bedzie


nalezy to poprawic, z czasem nie tak odleglym wszystko znajdzie sie na ruszcie dalej bez paroizolacji. tak na marginesie zaklady folii paroizolacyjnej sklejamy ze soba.

----------


## robus75

Dzieki Flash Back za rade. A co do tej folii to mam nadzieje ze posklejaja ja. Czyli wychodzi na to ze w zadnym wypadku folia nie moze byc miedzy dwoma warstwami welny???

----------


## FlashBack

> Dzieki Flash Back za rade. A co do tej folii to mam nadzieje ze posklejaja ja. Czyli wychodzi na to ze w zadnym wypadku folia nie moze byc miedzy dwoma warstwami welny???


nie widze tu szansy na wykonanie izolacji pod tymi balonami.  wszystko zostanie stlamszone.
nie wiem jak wygladaja skosy, bo czesc sufitowa jest do poprawki (jak dostaniesz sie na gore nad ocieplenie zobaczysz, ze welna wcale nie wyplenia przestrzeni miedzy belkami, od gory beda szpary) welna jest za szeroka, brak zmijkowania (sznurkowania) by czesciowo utrzymac welne w calej przestrzeni miedzy belkami.
odradzam umieszczania folii miedzy warstwami izolacji cieplenej.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> [img][/img]   Czy taki sposob ocieplenia jest dobry albo przynajmniej do przyjecia?


...w sprawie foli pomiędzy warstwami wełny wypowiedziałem się już tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post37498...light=#3749867

...nie ma sensu pisać a raczej kopiować z tamtego tematu tutaj...

----------


## robus75

Jednak to juz jest skonczone. Czyli pod ta folia sa dwie warstwy welny. czyli to juz jest ponoc gotowe pod plyty. Sorki za maly zamet ale nie ma mnie tydzien na budowie i pozniej juz sam nie wiem co sie na niej dzieje

----------


## FlashBack

> Jednak to juz jest skonczone. Czyli pod ta folia sa dwie warstwy welny. czyli to juz jest ponoc gotowe pod plyty. Sorki za maly zamet ale nie ma mnie tydzien na budowie i pozniej juz sam nie wiem co sie na niej dzieje


aaaa no coz   :ohmy:

----------


## robus75

A jest to do przyjecia czy raczej nie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> A jest to do przyjecia czy raczej nie.


...no nie wiem... chyba raczej słabo...

----------


## FlashBack

> A jest to do przyjecia czy raczej nie.


prosze powiedz jaka jest wysokosc krokwi i jakiej grubosci welny zakupiles.
sprawe nieskonczonej paroizolacji pomijam, ona i tak dlugo nie pozyje.

----------


## robus75

Wysokosc krokwi jest 18 cm a welne kupilem 2 razy po 15 cm

----------


## FlashBack

> Wysokosc krokwi jest 18 cm a welne kupilem 2 razy po 15 cm


  :ohmy:   :Roll:  
genialna ekipa. bez komentarza.

----------


## robus75

no to k...a pieknie

----------


## A_dam

Witam!
Ja mam pytanie do fachowców.
Jakie wymiary powinny mieć krokwie oraz krokwie koszowe/narożne by było dobrze ocieplać poddasze? 
Czy takie wymiary są dobre:
- krokiew 8x16 cm
- koszowa/narożna 10x16 cm 
Czy nie będzie lepiej, gdy te koszowe/narożne będą miały 10x18 cm?
Podpowiedźcie mi jak to jest z tymi wymiarami. A może to wcale nie jest takie ważne/uciążliwe przy ocieplaniu?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## edde

wymiary powinny być takie jak w projekcie, takie jak z obliczenia konstrukcji wychodzą, a do tego potem dopasowuje się grubość warstw ocieplenia, raczej nie odwrotnie...

----------


## Elena76

> Witam!
> Ja mam pytanie do fachowców.
> Jakie wymiary powinny mieć krokwie oraz krokwie koszowe/narożne by było dobrze ocieplać poddasze? 
> Czy takie wymiary są dobre:
> - krokiew 8x16 cm
> - koszowa/narożna 10x16 cm 
> Czy nie będzie lepiej, gdy te koszowe/narożne będą miały 10x18 cm?
> Podpowiedźcie mi jak to jest z tymi wymiarami. A może to wcale nie jest takie ważne/uciążliwe przy ocieplaniu?
> Pozdrawiam.


fachowcem w tej dziedzinie wprawdzie nie jestem, ale wymiary krokwi to chyba dobiera konstuktor skoro mają trzymać dach...   :Roll:

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam!
> Ja mam pytanie do fachowców.
> Jakie wymiary powinny mieć krokwie oraz krokwie koszowe/narożne by było dobrze ocieplać poddasze? 
> Czy takie wymiary są dobre:
> - krokiew 8x16 cm
> - koszowa/narożna 10x16 cm 
> Czy nie będzie lepiej, gdy te koszowe/narożne będą miały 10x18 cm?
> Podpowiedźcie mi jak to jest z tymi wymiarami. A może to wcale nie jest takie ważne/uciążliwe przy ocieplaniu?
> Pozdrawiam.


to jeszcze raz powtorze glosniej. Gdzie masz projekt! zgubiles? wystap do architekta/konstruktora o duplikat.
rozumiem przestwic krokiew bo zachodzi na sciane szczytowa lub jest zbyt blisko sciany/komina, rozsunac bo rozstaw ledwie 5cm wiekszy niz szerokkosc okna polaciowego itp. co utrudni docieplenie/likwidacje mostkow cieplnych przy ocieplaniu, ale zabawa w przerobki wymiarow to juz przesada.

----------


## evien

A co ze mną ???
Pytania były aż tak oczywiste??

Czy może aż tak głupie??

Choć jedna odpowiedź
PLease Flashback or rod kom ,

Sorry za błędy :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam pytanie mam:
> 
> Może głupie może nie ale ... 
> 
> 1.Czy tą folię paraizolacyjną zakłada się wszystko jedno z której strony?
> 2. Jak łączenia foli muszę być sklejone taśmą?
> 3. Jak tak to jaką? 
> 4. Jak zakończyć folię od sufitu przy przejściu na skos, robić to na zakładkę (sufit pod spód skosu) czy może dociąć równo i zakleić.?  5.czy wywinięcie foli  na ścianę jest bardzo istotne? Być może wystarczy folię równo przykleić do profilu UD?
> 
> ...


ad.1 chodzi o strone "prawa"/"lewa" przy paroizolacjach "zoltych" nie ma to znaczenia napisy sa przydatne pozwalaja rozroznic produkt.
ad.2,3 zaklad min 10cm sklejony tama jednostronna lub tasma dwustronna, gorne pasy zachodza na dolne.
ad.4 jak w 2 i 3
ad.5 mozesz wywinac na sciane

----------


## evien

Jak nie wywinę to nic się nie stanie!


Dzięki Flash back za odpowiedź :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

> Jak nie wywinę to nic się nie stanie!
> 
> 
> Dzięki Flash back za odpowiedź


folie trzeba zakonczyc na scianie. 
samo wywinac uzylem myslac o wykonaniu sporego zapasu folii na scienie przy jej montazu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

*evien* pytania były takie dosyć oczywiste... wystarczyło przeczytać parę postów na wstecznych stronach.... jak będę w domu to poszukam trochę fotek i wkleję... teraz jestem na budowie i nie mam do nich dostępu....

----------


## franzkru

Witam ponownie!
Jestem własnie w trakcie ocieplania poddasza i mam kilka pytań. Położyłem między krokwie wełę 18cm. Wyglada to jak narazie tak:


Na całość pójdzie jeszcze druga warstwa wełny 10cm. Oczywiście ułozona prostopadle do belek i zakrywajaca również ścianke kolankową.

Nie widać tego na zdjęciu ale tam gdzie stałem robiąc go jest ścianka działowa nad która pójdzie warstwa ocieplenia (18cm) i do niej dojdzie warstwa 10cm. Nie mam mozliwości puszczenia obu nad ścianką. Do ścianki będą przykręcone profile i na nich skończy się folia. Wyglądać to będzie mniej więcej tak:


Pytanie:
1. Czy dobrym pomysłem jest danie dodatkowego pasa wełny nad ścianką ? (ocieplam równo z sufitem podwieszanym i szczyt dachu zostanie pusty)
2. Jak zakończyc folię przy ściance działowej ?
3. Jak najlepiej złapać płaszczyzny na połaciach dachowych ? Tzn od czego zacząć przy przykręcaniu profili do skosów.
4. Czym sklejać pasy foli (pewnie już było ale cos nie mogę znaleźć).

Dzieki z góry!  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

> 1. Czy dobrym pomysłem jest danie dodatkowego pasa wełny nad ścianką ? (ocieplam równo z sufitem podwieszanym i szczyt dachu zostanie pusty)
> 
> IMO każda metoda eliminacji mostka jest dobra, jeśli da się ją wykorzystać bez żadnej modernizacji pozostałych elementów kontrukcji 
> 
> 2. Jak zakończyc folię przy ściance działowej ?
> 
> Wywinąć na ścianę. Wcześniej nakleić tuż pod profilem taśmę dwustronną, lub nawet zwykłą malarską (aczkolwiek poleciłbym malarską z tworzywa). Folia zostanie dociśnięta do ściany i profila CD przez płytę. Wystający nadmiar się obrzyna nożykiem "tapeciakiem" na równo z płytą - masz wtedy połączenie ślizgowe, które pod koniec prac, przez malowaniem już, zaklejasz akrylem.
> 
> 3. Jak najlepiej złapać płaszczyzny na połaciach dachowych ? Tzn od czego zacząć przy przykręcaniu profili do skosów.
> ...


Moje na niebiesko.

----------


## A_dam

> Napisał A_dam
> 
> Witam!
> Ja mam pytanie do fachowców.
> Jakie wymiary powinny mieć krokwie oraz krokwie koszowe/narożne by było dobrze ocieplać poddasze? 
> Czy takie wymiary są dobre:
> - krokiew 8x16 cm
> - koszowa/narożna 10x16 cm 
> Czy nie będzie lepiej, gdy te koszowe/narożne będą miały 10x18 cm?
> ...


Nie rozumiem Twojej irytacji. Kupiłem 40 kubików sosny na więźbę i deski na deskowanie. Więc żaden to problem wykroić z tego krokwie "właściwych" rozmiarów. Lepiej teraz o tym pomyśleć niż potem biadolić. Wszystko już wiem w temacie więźby. Już zdecydawałem. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## evien

> *evien* pytania były takie dosyć oczywiste... wystarczyło przeczytać parę postów na wstecznych stronach.... jak będę w domu to poszukam trochę fotek i wkleję... teraz jestem na budowie i nie mam do nich dostępu....



Może i oczywiste ale kto pyta nie błądzi, 
Jak byś wrzucił te fotki to fajnie by było też szpalety koło okien dachowych.Jak to oklić i jak powywijać tę folię, 

A swoją drogą w jakim celu się to wywija przecież później trzeba to i tak obciąć ??

----------


## Martinezio

> A swoją drogą w jakim celu się to wywija przecież później trzeba to i tak obciąć ??


A choćby po to, aby zapewnić ciągłość paroizolacji na 100%. Połączenia klejone mają to do siebie, że lubią puszczać w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie. Może Ci taki zakład na styk ze ścianą w trakcie zakładania płyty k-g puścić i folia zawinie się tworząc piękne i szerokie przejście dla pary wodnej. Ty nawet o tym nie będziesz wiedział do czasu, aż wełna przegnije.
Robiąc wywinięcie na ścianę masz pewność, że ta folia w tym miejscu będzie (skoro wystaje, znaczy jest) i masz pełną kontrolę nad ew. podwinięciami.
Zważ jeszcze na to, że folia to w ogólnym koszcie ocieplenia stanowi najmniejszy procent. Jak myślisz, warto dać te 10-15 cm folii na ucięcie i wyrzucenie, czy za jakiś czas rwać pół sufitu, aby naprawić przegniłą wełnę?

----------


## evien

Nie chodzi mi o koszty tylko z ciekawości pytałem, 

Dzięki za wyjaśnienie

Pozdrawiam

----------


## edde

> Napisał evien
> 
> A swoją drogą w jakim celu się to wywija przecież później trzeba to i tak obciąć ??
> 
> 
> A choćby po to, aby zapewnić ciągłość paroizolacji na 100%. Połączenia klejone mają to do siebie, że lubią puszczać w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie. Może Ci taki zakład na styk ze ścianą w trakcie zakładania płyty k-g puścić i folia zawinie się tworząc piękne i szerokie przejście dla pary wodnej. Ty nawet o tym nie będziesz wiedział do czasu, aż wełna przegnije.
> Robiąc wywinięcie na ścianę masz pewność, że ta folia w tym miejscu będzie (skoro wystaje, znaczy jest) i masz pełną kontrolę nad ew. podwinięciami.
> Zważ jeszcze na to, że folia to w ogólnym koszcie ocieplenia stanowi najmniejszy procent. Jak myślisz, warto dać te 10-15 cm folii na ucięcie i wyrzucenie, czy za jakiś czas rwać pół sufitu, aby naprawić przegniłą wełnę?


jesteś pewien, że wełna gnije? szkło i kamień raczej odporne są na procesy gnicia...
zawilgoci sie, zagrzybi, "siądzie" i owszem, ale zeby zgniła?  :ohmy:

----------


## Martinezio

> jesteś pewien, że wełna gnije? szkło i kamień raczej odporne są na procesy gnicia...
> zawilgoci sie, zagrzybi, "siądzie" i owszem, ale zeby zgniła?


Fakt, mea maxima culpa - źle dobrałem słowo  :wink:  Chodziło mi o zagrzybienie. Taki skrót myślowy, który często niestety popełniam...
Na swoją obronę mam fakt, że takie zagrzybienie śmierdzi jak zgnilizna i stęchlizna  :wink:

----------


## himlaje

Przeczytałem wyrywkowo kilka stron wątku ale nie znalazłem banalnych pytań a potem odpowiedzi na nie  :big grin:  
Wiem, że pakując między krokwie wełne należy zostawić między wełną a deskami (pełne deskowanie dachu) szczeline wentyacyjną ok 2-3cm. Mam krokwie 8x16 i między nie chce włożyć 15cm (+10 w stelarz pod krokwiami). 15 cm wełny + 2-3 cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej to jest łącznie ok 17-18 cm a moje krokwie mają 16cm. Czy jest sens dobijać do krokwi 2 cm-owe łaty (lub kontrłaty) czy takie lekkie ściśnięcie wełny, 1-2 cm na 15cm jej grubości, to nic złego i nic już do krokiew nie dobijać?

----------


## himlaje

Przy okazji zapytam o sposób robienia szczeliny wentylacyjnej między wełną a deskami. Powszechną metodą jest "wężykowanie" sznurkiem, ale równie powszechnie wiadomo, że sznurek mimo, że napięty zbytnio nie utrzyma wełny. Przy krokwiach owszem, sznurek jest na tyle mocno napięty, że utrzyma wełne by nie dotykała desek, ale po środku, między krokwiami wełna może już "pokonać" sznurek i dotykać do deskowania. Na początku watku widziałem patent *ZBYCHA* zastępujący sznurek paskami styropianu przybijanego do desek. Z tym, że na zdjęciach widać że te styropianowe paski twrzoły szczeline wentylacyjną tylko bezpośrednio wokół siebie bo dalej wełna dochodziła do desek. 
Ja kombinuje nad patentem łączenia sznurka ze styropianowymi paskami, tzn. 2 paski styropianowe bym mocował tylko w środkowej części, tam gdzie sznurek jest słabszy, bo przy krokwiach jest na tyle napięty, że nie pozwoli stykać się wełnie z deskami tworząc odpowoednią szczeline wentylacyjną. 
Co wy na to? Ma to sens, czy raczej "skórka nie warta wyprawki" i zdecydować się na którąś z metod (styropianowe paski lub sznurek)?

----------


## FlashBack

wiesz czas kombinowania bedzie chyba dluzszy od przeczytania watkow od deski do welny  upss deski  :wink:

----------


## himlaje

Ale żeś mi pomógł  :Mad:   , a na Ciebie między innymi bardzo liczyłem  :sad:  . Czytałem ten wątek ale na przeczeczytanie całości już nie mam czasu, zwłąszcza w temacie dobijania lub nie kontrłat do krokwi, bo dziś ekipa wymaga decyzji. HELP

----------


## Jadzidek

Skrótowo przeczytałem ten wątek i zastanawiam sie czemu wszyscy uparli się żeby wykonywać paroizolację przed stelażami? I nasuwa mi sie drugie pytanie - PO CO kleić paroizolację? 
Nie widzę sensu w Waszej robocie, przecież gdyby ułożyć paroizolację na stelażu i przykręcic do niego płyty GK to paroizolacja będzie bardzo szczelnie dolegała na zakładkach, zużyje się jej mniej - bo będą TYLKO proste płaszczyzny - no i wymiarami idealnie pasuje. Folia żółta produkowana jest w pasach szerokości 2 metry, a stelaże te z blachy 0,6mm ustawia się co 50 cm. 
PO CO KOMBINOWAĆ!

P.S. Do tych co nie wiedzą jak połączyć ścianę poddasza ze ścianką kolankową lub sufitem podwieszanym.

SŁYSZELIŚCIE O PROFILU "V" DO PODDASZY ?

Zachęcam do zagłębienia się w temat.
Pozdrawiam prymusów.

----------


## FlashBack

> Przeczytałem wyrywkowo kilka stron wątku ale nie znalazłem banalnych pytań a potem odpowiedzi na nie  
> Wiem, że pakując między krokwie wełne należy zostawić między wełną a deskami (pełne deskowanie dachu) szczeline wentyacyjną ok 2-3cm. Mam krokwie 8x16 i między nie chce włożyć 15cm (+10 w stelarz pod krokwiami). 15 cm wełny + 2-3 cm szczeliny wentylacyjnej to jest łącznie ok 17-18 cm a moje krokwie mają 16cm. Czy jest sens dobijać do krokwi 2 cm-owe łaty (lub kontrłaty) czy takie lekkie ściśnięcie wełny, 1-2 cm na 15cm jej grubości, to nic złego i nic już do krokiew nie dobijać?


Mozesz nadbic jak rowniez wybrac mniej pracochlonna wersje z welna 12cm iumiescic ja tam bez sznurkowan na lico do krokwi, szczelina powstanie sama.  Welne nakrokwiowa tez dac o grubosci 12cm - nadbicie 2cm plus welna 10 daje te 12cm.

----------


## himlaje

> Mozesz nadbic jak rowniez wybrac mniej pracochlonna wersje z welna 12cm iumiescic ja tam bez sznurkowan na lico do krokwi, szczelina powstanie sama.  Welne nakrokwiowa tez dac o grubosci 12cm - nadbicie 2cm plus welna 10 daje te 12cm.


Ma to sens. Tylko do tej pory we wszytskich ofertach wełny widziałem grubość 10 lub 15cm. Skłaniam się do wełny Ursa DF35 a na ich stronie wełny 12cm nie widziałem. Robią taką standardowo?
Rozumiem, że ścisnięcie 15-sto centymetrowej wełny do 13-14cm grubości nie jest zalecane.
Aha, i dzięki za info  :big grin:

----------


## Waldek78

Remontuję starą chatkę, strop jest drewniany, wyciepliłem go watą, na poddaszu (narazie nie będzie ogrzewane) podłogę ułożyłem... no i chciałbym zabrać się za kręcenie profili alu na sufitach parteru.
Mam pytanie, czy folię paroizolację mogę bić zszywkami do konstrukcji drewnianej i pozaklejać te zszywki taśmą, czy lepiej kleić folię taśmą dwustronną do profili.
No i tutaj mam dylemat. Trzeba unikać dziurawienia folii, ale co mam zrobić w przypadku zakładania w suficie lampek halogenowych, w tym wypadku i tak robię dziury na oprawki lampek.
Jakie rozwiązanie zastosować na suficie poziomym?

----------


## FlashBack

> Remontuję starą chatkę, strop jest drewniany, wyciepliłem go watą, na poddaszu (narazie nie będzie ogrzewane) podłogę ułożyłem... no i chciałbym zabrać się za kręcenie profili alu na sufitach parteru.
> Mam pytanie, czy folię paroizolację mogę bić zszywkami do konstrukcji drewnianej i pozaklejać te zszywki taśmą, czy lepiej kleić folię taśmą dwustronną do profili.
> No i tutaj mam dylemat. Trzeba unikać dziurawienia folii, ale co mam zrobić w przypadku zakładania w suficie lampek halogenowych, w tym wypadku i tak robię dziury na oprawki lampek.
> Jakie rozwiązanie zastosować na suficie poziomym?


Mozna wykonac ocieplenie stropu, paroizolacje i warstwe izolacji "technicznej" w ktorej umisci sie wszelkie instalacje i pkt swietlne.
Jakie sa wymiary przekrojow warstw, jak wysokie moze byc pomieszczenie tzn ile obnizamy okladzine.

----------


## Waldek78

> Napisał Waldek78
> 
> Remontuję starą chatkę, strop jest drewniany, wyciepliłem go watą, na poddaszu (narazie nie będzie ogrzewane) podłogę ułożyłem... no i chciałbym zabrać się za kręcenie profili alu na sufitach parteru.
> Mam pytanie, czy folię paroizolację mogę bić zszywkami do konstrukcji drewnianej i pozaklejać te zszywki taśmą, czy lepiej kleić folię taśmą dwustronną do profili.
> No i tutaj mam dylemat. Trzeba unikać dziurawienia folii, ale co mam zrobić w przypadku zakładania w suficie lampek halogenowych, w tym wypadku i tak robię dziury na oprawki lampek.
> Jakie rozwiązanie zastosować na suficie poziomym?
> 
> 
> Mozna wykonac ocieplenie stropu, paroizolacje i warstwe izolacji "technicznej" w ktorej umisci sie wszelkie instalacje i pkt swietlne.
> Jakie sa wymiary przekrojow warstw, jak wysokie moze byc pomieszczenie tzn ile obnizamy okladzine.


sufit będę obniżał od stropu o ok. 10-15cm, jeśli przystrzelę folie do belek, to na halogeny będę miał sporo miejsca, ale jakbym miał kleić folię do profili, które i tak będą obniżone to muszę chyba dziurawić folią na kable i oprawy halogenów ?

----------


## Jadzidek

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Waldek78
> 
> ...


Waldek i tu zależy na jakich wieszakach będziesz montował profile. (Rozumiem że wełnę masz trwale zabezpieczoną przed opadnięciem z przestrzeni między belkami)
Jeżeli na ES-ach (125mm) to możesz folię przystrzelić takerem do belek i poprzecznie ułożyć stelaż przykręcając wkrętami do drewna ESy, a później "pchełkami" do nich CDka - oczywiście poziomując.
Jezeli na wieszaku do poddaszy (nie wiem czy masz możliwość przykręcenia wieszaka do boku belki) to paroizolacje przyklejasz na taśmę dwustronną, lub jak kto woli klej w sprayu.
Paroizolacja ma chronić wełnę przed wnikaniem wilgoci z wewnątrz pomieszczeń do niej samej, a wilgoc ta bierze się z nas samych (pocimy się) lub ze źródeł wilgoci np. gotowana woda, zelazko (bardziej prasowanie) itp.
Nie jesteśmy w stanie tej wełny uchronić przed zawilgoceniem związanym z różnicą temperatur wewnątrz i na zewnątrz i ta wilgoć wraz z niewielką wilgocia jaka i tak przedostanie się nieszczelnościami do wełny z wewnątrz pomieszczeń (np.potu) musi miec możliwość ODPAROWANIA. 
Mam nadzieję, że zostawiłeś pustki powietrzne między wełną a podłogą na poddaszu i zwentylowałeś je. Jezeli nie pozwolisz wilgoci wydostać się z wełny to cały trud, który włożyłeś spali na panewce. 
Tak więc nie przejmuj się niewielką nieszczelnością folii paroizolacyjnej w miejscu posadowienia halogenów lub wręcz zszywek,  bo i tak ta wilgoć jest tylko chwilowa i jeżeli umożliwisz wełnie "oddychanie" to nie będzie to miało większego znaczenia. Raczej zadbałbym o cyrkulację powietrza wewnątrz pomieszczeń i wentylowanie wełny od góry.
Co oczywiście nie znaczy, że folii paroizolacyjnej nie musi być wogóle, wręcz przeciwnie - musi, tylko nie przesadzałbym ze szczelnością.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Waldek78
> 
> ...


sa oprawy plaskie lub "tradycyjne". paroizolacje do jetek, stelaz a w nim  5cm izolacji podnoszonej w miejscach osadzenia opraw np. skrzynka z g/k. dodatkowo na jetki 15cm izolacji (oczywiscie procz tego izolacja miedzy jetkami). a nie pojawi sie temat schodow strychowych i stryszku z podloga?  :wink:

----------


## giemzowka

wtam moze mi doradzicie mam dachowke pape deski i krokwie 16 chce dac ocieplenie welna 25 tylko jak dam 15 miedzy krokwie to zostanie tylko szczelina 1cm czyli zadna mam dac 10cm w krokwie  a na przekladke 15 i wtedy szczelina zostanie 6cm????? czy takie rozwiazanie bedzie dobre(duza odleglosc rusztu od krokwi moze byc malo stabilny )

drugie pytanie to czy folie ktora przyklejam do rusztu wywijam na sciany kilka cm i co ? przylkejam ja klejem mam juz tynki cementowe i bede robil na koniec gladz to co mam ja zaciagnac gladzia zeby zakryc  czy to nie będzie pekac albo  odlazic

----------


## Rom-Kon

> wtam moze mi doradzicie mam dachowke pape deski i krokwie 16 chce dac ocieplenie welna 25 tylko jak dam 15 miedzy krokwie to zostanie tylko szczelina 1cm czyli zadna mam dac 10cm w krokwie  a na przekladke 15 i wtedy szczelina zostanie 6cm????? czy takie rozwiazanie bedzie dobre(duza odleglosc rusztu od krokwi moze byc malo stabilny )
> 
> drugie pytanie to czy folie ktora przyklejam do rusztu wywijam na sciany kilka cm i co ? przylkejam ja klejem mam juz tynki cementowe i bede robil na koniec gladz to co mam ja zaciagnac gladzia zeby zakryc  czy to nie będzie pekac albo  odlazic


...może poszukaj welny innej niż 10 i 15cm? ...albo nadbitka na krokwiach - wystarczy deska 2.5cm + 1cm z krokwi i wychodzi 3,5cm a to już wystarczy

...jeśli chodzi o sztywność rusztu... a co ja mam teraz powiedzieć jak mam wełnę 18 w krokwiach i.... 20cm wełny pod krokwiami?   :Wink2:   i ruszt sztywno "stoi"   :big grin:  

...folię przykleja się do profilu UD za pomocą taśmy 2-stronnej i wywija luźno na ścianę... po montażu płyt a przed szpachlowaniem tą folię obcina się równo z płytą...

----------


## giemzowka

niby jest to jakies rozwiazanie zastosowac np12cm welny zostanie 4cm luzu tam gdzie chce kupic maja w dobrej cenie isovera 5 10 15 20 ma ktos jakies inne pomysly

----------


## edde

> niby jest to jakies rozwiazanie zastosowac np12cm welny zostanie 4cm luzu tam gdzie chce kupic maja w dobrej cenie isovera 5 10 15 20 ma ktos jakies inne pomysly


no przecie masz odp.:




> ...albo nadbitka na krokwiach - wystarczy deska 2.5cm + 1cm z krokwi i wychodzi 3,5cm a to już wystarczy


chyba idealne (albo jedyne) dla Ciebie rozwiązanie

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał giemzowka
> 
> niby jest to jakies rozwiazanie zastosowac np12cm welny zostanie 4cm luzu tam gdzie chce kupic maja w dobrej cenie isovera 5 10 15 20 ma ktos jakies inne pomysly
> 
> 
> no przecie masz odp.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To był dopisek - edytowanie wiec mógł nie doczytać... za szybko pisałem a jeszcze szybciej wysłałem ....sorki za zamieszanie   :Wink2:

----------


## gabon

zamierzam położyć folię paroprzepuszczalną na wełne 15 +5 , czy ktoś może mi doradzić na jaką firmę (producenta folii   :cool:  ) mam się zdecydowac

----------


## Rom-Kon

> zamierzam położyć folię paroprzepuszczalną na wełne 15 +5 , czy ktoś może mi doradzić na jaką firmę (producenta folii   ) mam się zdecydowac


Jeśli chodzi o najlepszą to chyba Isover Stopair...

----------


## Jadzidek

> zamierzam położyć folię paroprzepuszczalną na wełne 15 +5 , czy ktoś może mi doradzić na jaką firmę (producenta folii   ) mam się zdecydowac


Ja bym stawiał na najlepszych czyli Du-Point TYVEK minimum Pro.

----------


## Seblas

Mam na dachu deskowanie, papę plus gonty bitumiczne.
Chcę teraz ocieplić dach (poddasze użytkowe):
- folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna (muszę, bo papę trochę mi sponiewierali i nie wierzę w jej szczelność, gont jest OK)
- szczelina 3cm
- sznurki
- wełna 12cm
- ruszty z wełną 5cm
- folia paroizolacyjna
I teraz kupę pytań mam.
Jak założyć tą folię (pierwszą od góry)? Owijać nią krokwie?
Jak mocować? Taśmą dwustronną? Takerem?
Jak ją mocować wokół okna dachowego?
Zacząć należy pewnie od góry (kalenicy)?
Przekrój tej folii daje trójkąt (do kalenicy), czy taki ścięty trójkąt (nie dochodzi do kalenicy, tylko do "sufitu")?
Jak się tą folię łączy z murłatą/ścianą kolankową?
W sumie to niewiele wiem, a muszę część prac wykonać sam...

----------


## Jadzidek

> Mam na dachu deskowanie, papę plus gonty bitumiczne.
> Chcę teraz ocieplić dach (poddasze użytkowe):
> - folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna (muszę, bo papę trochę mi sponiewierali i nie wierzę w jej szczelność, gont jest OK)
> - szczelina 3cm
> - sznurki
> - wełna 12cm
> - ruszty z wełną 5cm
> - folia paroizolacyjna
> I teraz kupę pytań mam.
> ...


Seblas. Tu masz odpowiedź na wszystkie nurtujące cię pytania:
http://www2.dupont.com/Tyvek_Constru...uidelines.html
Napewno przyda się tobie.

----------


## gabon

dzięki za  pomoc ale mam kolejny dylemat, nie wiem czy ma to być folia paroprzepuszczalna czy paroizolacyjna -ma być pomiędzy płytami gips-karton a wełną. dach mamy odeskowany i obity papą (solidnie) plus dachówka.
 :Lol:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Jadzidek

> dzięki za  pomoc ale mam kolejny dylemat, nie wiem czy ma to być folia paroprzepuszczalna czy paroizolacyjna -ma być pomiędzy płytami gips-karton a wełną. dach mamy odeskowany i obity papą (solidnie) plus dachówka.
>  pozdrawiam


Między płytami a wełną wstawiasz paroizolację. Jak robisz dla siebie to kup Antivil Al. To jest folia z warstwą aluminium. Układasz stroną aluminium do wewnątrz (do płyty gipsowej) i masz super ekran cieplny. 
Folie mocujesz za pomocą taśmy dwustronnej lub kleju w sprayu do profili metalowych  na zakładkę i nie musisz dbać o mega szczelność połączenia folii - i tak przyciśniesz ją płytą G-K.
Apropos instrukcji montażowej dla Ciebie najlepsza była by: Renowacja poddasza, ze strony Tyveka.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Seblas

> Napisał Seblas
> 
> Mam na dachu deskowanie, papę plus gonty bitumiczne.
> Chcę teraz ocieplić dach (poddasze użytkowe):
> - folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna (muszę, bo papę trochę mi sponiewierali i nie wierzę w jej szczelność, gont jest OK)
> - szczelina 3cm
> - sznurki
> - wełna 12cm
> - ruszty z wełną 5cm
> ...


Dzięki za linka. No to wiem, że membranę mogę zakładać od krokwi do krokwi, a nie owijać ich ciągłym długim pasem. Ale gdzie to ma się kończyć na dole? Na pewno muszę z nią "wyjść" na zewnątrz za murłatę, żeby ew. woda wydostawała się na zewnątrz. Ale przecież nie będzie ona sobie tam wisieć swobodnie...

----------


## Seblas

No i nie wiem jak membranę łączyć z oknem...

----------


## bessi-wkurzona budową

Witam, jestem tu pierwszy raz ale mam nadzieje, że zagoszczę na dobre-bo widzę, że znacie sie najlepiej na wszystkich pracach - niż ci pożal się Boże fachowcy...To jak robili mnie w trąbę - opiszę w innym wątku, a teraz mam pytanie co do poddaszy - czy będzie wystarczająco - jeśli dam wełnę Supermata z Isovera 15kę i 5kę?Nie wiem ile czego w skosach-bo widzę, że tak piszecie, ale ja sie nieznam...niedawno zmarł mój  tata który pilnował wszystkiego i zostałam z problemem mojej budowy sama...Dlatego nie denerwujcie się, jak bede czasami pisała nie fachowo, albo zadawała idiotyczne pytania. Dach jest kryty blachodachówką, nieodeskowany, tylko folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna jest pod blachą.

Ocieplać będzie ekipa-ale chce się wykazać minimalną wiedzą na ten temat, nie mogę dać im poznać, że się nie znam, bo znów mnie oszukają...

----------


## FlashBack

Blacha i membrana .... 
Super mata o'k lacznie 20cm zadowalajaco.

----------


## loco

> Napisał gabon
> 
> dzięki za  pomoc ale mam kolejny dylemat, nie wiem czy ma to być folia paroprzepuszczalna czy paroizolacyjna -ma być pomiędzy płytami gips-karton a wełną. dach mamy odeskowany i obity papą (solidnie) plus dachówka.
>  pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Między płytami a wełną wstawiasz paroizolację. *Jak robisz dla siebie* to kup Antivil Al. To jest folia z warstwą aluminium. Układasz stroną aluminium do wewnątrz (do płyty gipsowej) i masz super ekran cieplny. 
> Folie mocujesz za pomocą taśmy dwustronnej lub kleju w sprayu do profili metalowych  na zakładkę i nie musisz dbać o mega szczelność połączenia folii - i tak przyciśniesz ją płytą G-K.
> Apropos instrukcji montażowej dla Ciebie najlepsza była by: Renowacja poddasza, ze strony Tyveka.
> Pozdrawiam.


a  jak dla kogoś to można chałę?  piękne podejście tylko pozazdrościć umiejętności klasyfikowania inwestorów

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał Jadzidek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gabon
> 
> ...


Piekniejszy jest tekst o dopuszczaniu do nieszczelnosci tej super folii  :smile:

----------


## edde

mi osobiście najbardziej do gustu przypadł fragment o super ekranie cieplnym  :Wink2:

----------


## Jadzidek

> Napisał Jadzidek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gabon
> 
> ...


Czego się czepiasz loco. Powinieneś wiedzieć że paroizolacja jest od tego aby chronić wełnę przed wnikaniem w nią pary - zawilgocenia. I jak byś nie wiedział to zwykła paroizolacja kosztuje około 80 groszy a za folię z warstwą alu musisz zapłacić 3 razy więcej. Nie każdy się decyduje na ten luksus, a raczej każdy negocjuje jak najniższą cenę. Więc jeżeli cię stać to stosuj paroizolację alu , a jak nie to sobie żółtą połóż to będzie taniej.
A tak nawiasem mówiąc to znam takich co kładą folię budowlaną czarną w ramach "oszczędności". Od tego masz kierbuda żeby ci budowy pilnował.

----------


## loco

> Napisał loco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Jadzidek
> 
> ...


albo rzetelnego wykonawcę żeby cię poinformował

----------


## Jadzidek

> Napisał loco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Jadzidek
> 
> ...


Następny mądrala się wypowiedział. Po co się pierdami zajmować jak to i tak niewiele pomoże. FlashBack a ty u siebie na budowie folię pod wylewki też sklejałeś żeby szczelna była, czy tylko na zakład robiłeś? Ona też przed wilgocią chroni. Nie potrzeba armaty żeby muchę zabić, ale jak ktoś ma dużo czasu i pieniędzy to sobie może folię w płynie na wełnę położyć i będzie wówczas hiper szczelna i elastyczna przy tym. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jadzidek

> albo rzetelnego wykonawcę żeby cię poinformował


I z tym się zgodzę. Niestety ci rzetelni się cenią i jak dla mnie są poza moim zasięgiem. Dlatego taka moja niewdzięczna rola inwestora, że muszę uczyć swoich wykonawców, a potem tego od nich wymagać.

----------


## Jadzidek

> mi osobiście najbardziej do gustu przypadł fragment o super ekranie cieplnym


Mam nadzieję edde, że to nie była aluzja. Wiem że ludzie nie dadzą sobie bajek wcisnąć, ale pomyśl po co producent "wkłada" aluminium do paroizolacji. Chyba nie po to aby była sztywniejsza. Przykład: URSA RF40.
Jak ktoś nie wierzy w takie bajery to niech sobie folię żółtą kładzie, wkońcu robi "dla siebie".

----------


## Jadzidek

> Dzięki za linka. No to wiem, że membranę mogę zakładać od krokwi do krokwi, a nie owijać ich ciągłym długim pasem. Ale gdzie to ma się kończyć na dole? Na pewno muszę z nią "wyjść" na zewnątrz za murłatę, żeby ew. woda wydostawała się na zewnątrz. Ale przecież nie będzie ona sobie tam wisieć swobodnie...


Masz ciężki orzech do zgryzienia. Ja bym tę folię wypuścił pod rynnę, a nawet wcześniej zakończyłbym za ścianą-ociepleniem tak aby woda rzeczywiście swobodnie wydostała się na zewnątrz. Gdyby sie lało to będziesz odrazu wiedział gdzie.
Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale ta folia ma stanowić jedynie ochronę tymczasową na wypadek gdybyś miał nieszczelność w dachu i dlatego to by było dobre rozwiązanie.
Po drugie szczeliną która by powstała między deskami a tą folią wpuścił byś powietrze które przewietrzy membranę i odprowadzi wilgoć z wełny.
Na zakończeniu oczywiscie zastosowałbym kapinos i zabezpieczył przed ptactwem.
Co do okien to musisz zrobić rynienki np z łat i zamocować folię z wywinięciem aby woda która dostanie się pod deski mogła "ominąć" otwór okienny. Velux daje do swoich okien takie aluminiowe rynienki do wykonania tego zabiegu. Ty niestety ze względu na specyfikę swojego pokrycia musisz rzeźbić coś podobnego sam, bo montaż możesz wykonać tylko od dołu.
Powodzenia w boju. 
Acha musisz zwrócić uwagę czy masz zrobiony "odpływ" powietrza w kalenicy. Ja niestety nigdy nie interesowałem się pokryciem papowym i nie wiem jak to jest w kalenicy rozwiązane. Wiem że w niektórych przypadkach wstawia się specjalne daszki wentylacyjne.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Folie zolta daje kazdy a ta z alu to taka lepszejsza jest! A dlaczego lepszejsza? Bo ma alu i mozna przed znajomymi blysnac! A moze ktos przedstawi liczby o ile jest lepsza? Oczywiscie nie chodzi o cene bo ta zeczywiscie jest lepsza.

----------


## Seblas

> Napisał Seblas
> 
> Dzięki za linka. No to wiem, że membranę mogę zakładać od krokwi do krokwi, a nie owijać ich ciągłym długim pasem. Ale gdzie to ma się kończyć na dole? Na pewno muszę z nią "wyjść" na zewnątrz za murłatę, żeby ew. woda wydostawała się na zewnątrz. Ale przecież nie będzie ona sobie tam wisieć swobodnie...
> 
> 
> Masz ciężki orzech do zgryzienia. Ja bym tę folię wypuścił pod rynnę, a nawet wcześniej zakończyłbym za ścianą-ociepleniem tak aby woda rzeczywiście swobodnie wydostała się na zewnątrz. Gdyby sie lało to będziesz odrazu wiedział gdzie.
> Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale ta folia ma stanowić jedynie ochronę tymczasową na wypadek gdybyś miał nieszczelność w dachu i dlatego to by było dobre rozwiązanie.
> Po drugie szczeliną która by powstała między deskami a tą folią wpuścił byś powietrze które przewietrzy membranę i odprowadzi wilgoć z wełny.
> Na zakończeniu oczywiscie zastosowałbym kapinos i zabezpieczył przed ptactwem.
> ...


Dzięki za uwagi.
Za mur wyciągnę, ale jeszcze muszę zobaczyć jak to się będzie miało do podbitek (jeszcze ich nie ma).
Chociaż nie wiem, czy nie zrezygnuję z membrany. Teoretycznie w moim przypadku nie powinno jej być i trochę to jest dmuchanie na zimne.

Z okien (velux) zostały mi takie raczej plastikowe rynienki (w przekroju to taka fajka), pewnie o to Ci chodziło.

Wiem, że na rozum, to wszystko niby jasne, problemy powstają podczas roboty  :wink: 

Mam w okolicach kalenicy 4 wywietrzniki (takie daszki, o których piszesz), więc z tym jest OK.

Pytanie z innej beczki: Ma ktoś dobry sposób na rozdrobnienie styropianu? Potrzebuję do wylewek a dużo mi tego zostało po ociepleniu murów.
I czy taki granulat można wsadzić między jętki zamiast wełny i wszystko odeskować?

----------


## k62

> Ma ktoś dobry sposób na rozdrobnienie styropianu?


Ged ma   :Wink2:  
http://forum.muratordom.pl/jak-zgran...ght=gedmaszyna

----------


## gabon

widzę, iż poruszyłam temat rzeke- jakkolwiek wszystkim bardzo serdecznie dziekuje za informacje  :big grin:

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał gabon
> 
> zamierzam położyć folię *paroprzepuszczalną* na wełne 15 +5 , czy ktoś może mi doradzić na jaką firmę (producenta folii   ) mam się zdecydowac
> 
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o najlepszą to chyba Isover Stopair...


Jezeli mowa o przejezyczeniu  :wink:  choc ....

----------


## mattdl

> ...nie musisz dbać o mega szczelność połączenia folii - i tak przyciśniesz ją płytą G-K.


nie bulwersuj się ale nie do końca masz rację, jeśli nawet pominiesz co mówią fachowcy na forum(sam nie jestem) -  producent każe sklejać



> ...a ty u siebie na budowie folię pod wylewki też sklejałeś żeby szczelna była, czy tylko na zakład robiłeś?


a Ty nie sklejałeś? a jeśli ktoś ma papę to też tylko na zakładkę?
eh...

----------


## Jadzidek

> Napisał Jadzidek
> 
> ...nie musisz dbać o mega szczelność połączenia folii - i tak przyciśniesz ją płytą G-K.
> 
> 
> nie bulwersuj się ale nie do końca masz rację, jeśli nawet pominiesz co mówią fachowcy na forum(sam nie jestem) -  producent każe sklejać


Zgadza się. Producenci próbują wyciągnąć dodatkową kasę. Widziałeś ile sobie życzą za te "dodatki"? Dekarz za dodatkowe sklejanie membrany też policzy. Niezła sumka się uzbiera.




> Napisał Jadzidek
> 
> ...a ty u siebie na budowie folię pod wylewki też sklejałeś żeby szczelna była, czy tylko na zakład robiłeś?
> 
> 
> a Ty nie sklejałeś? a jeśli ktoś ma papę to też tylko na zakładkę?
> eh...


Wylewki przede mną. Ale napewno sklejał nie będę. Tak naprawdę niewidziałem firmy, która skleja tę folię. A wierz mi, bardzo dużo jej sprzedałem.
A co do papy, to się niespotkałem żeby ktoś ją pod wylewki stosował. Reaguje ze styropianem więc to nie jest szczęśliwe rozwiązanie. 
Jeżeli chodzi o folię to temat rzeka. Wystarczy jak pójdziesz do hurtowni ją kupić - odrazu dostajesz pytanie: Z atestem czy bez? No i większość kupuje te bez atestu - bo tańsze i tylko 0,13mm. A do budownictwa dopuszczone są te o grubości min 0,2. Nawet te z atestem robią już tolerowane i dostajesz 0,15mm. Ale ludzie niezwracają na to uwagi. Byle tańsze.

----------


## Jadzidek

> Folie zolta daje kazdy a ta z alu to taka lepszejsza jest! A dlaczego lepszejsza? Bo ma alu i mozna przed znajomymi blysnac! A moze ktos przedstawi liczby o ile jest lepsza? Oczywiscie nie chodzi o cene bo ta zeczywiscie jest lepsza.


Rom-Kon po co gdybać. Idzie zima. Jak już dojdzie do Ciebie to sie rozbierz do podkoszulka i wyskocz na taras owinięty folią żółtą a potem folią z warstwą aluminium. Zobaczysz czy efekt odbijania energii cieplnej działa.  :smile:  
Liczby Ci nie będą potrzebne.
Jak nie jesteś do czegoś przekonany to inaczej niż na własnej skórze się nieprzekonasz. A po co siać ferment.

----------


## edde

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> Folie zolta daje kazdy a ta z alu to taka lepszejsza jest! A dlaczego lepszejsza? Bo ma alu i mozna przed znajomymi blysnac! A moze ktos przedstawi liczby o ile jest lepsza? Oczywiscie nie chodzi o cene bo ta zeczywiscie jest lepsza.
> 
> 
> Rom-Kon po co gdybać. Idzie zima. Jak już dojdzie do Ciebie to sie rozbierz do podkoszulka i wyskocz na taras owinięty folią żółtą a potem folią z warstwą aluminium. Zobaczysz czy efekt odbijania energii cieplnej działa.  
> Liczby Ci nie będą potrzebne.
> Jak nie jesteś do czegoś przekonany to inaczej niż na własnej skórze się nieprzekonasz. A po co siać ferment.


dobre, ale tylko wtedy gdy folia będzie stanowić jedyną warstwę ocieplenia poddasza
to jak już chcesz miarodajny wynik takiego doświadczenia uzyskać to po owinięciu się folią ociepl się wełną mineralną tak z 25-30cm + jakaś membrana na wierzch (deskowania i papy już nie proponuje  :Wink2:  ), oczywiście najpierw w  wariancie z żółta folią potem z alu, i założę sie ze różnicy najmniejszej nie poczujesz...

----------


## Jadzidek

> Napisał Jadzidek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> ...


Dlatego proponowałem samą folię żeby wynik był miarodajny.  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam i gratuluję poczucia humoru, co niewątpliwie się udziela.

----------


## ggdramba

Witam doświadczonych kolegów (i koleżanki) po zapoznaniu z wątkiem i mnie nowemu nasunęło się parę pytań. "Fachowcy" robią izolację  niestety(?) zgodnie z projektem, który przewiduje ocieplenie wzdłuż krokwi warstwą 20 cm. Krokwie są również 20 cm!! Ocieplenie wykonywane jest URSA 40. Jak wynika z instrukcji montażu tej izolacji możliwa jest "jednowarstwowa izolacja dachu stromego" czyli tak jak jest obecnie wykonywana (i jak jest w projekcie co oczywiście powołują specjaliści). Jednak konieczne jest pozostawienie wentylacji między wełną a deskami. Rozumiem, że najlepszym rozwiązanie  problemu jest nabicie do krokwi 2-5 cm desek. Martwie się jednak że ta warstwa izolacji (20 cm) może być nie wystarczająca dla poddasza użytkowego. Dlatego chciałbym jeszcze jedną warstwę 5-10 cm puścić pod stelażem. Jednak stelaż ma być przybity do jętek. W związku z tym mam pytanie czy lepiej zostawić ocieplenie wzdłuż krokwi do kalenicy czy położyć je między jętkami? jak powinno wyglądać ułożenie foli paraizolacyjnej na belkach biegnących w poprzek jętek?
[/img]

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam doświadczonych kolegów (i koleżanki) po zapoznaniu z wątkiem i mnie nowemu nasunęło się parę pytań. "Fachowcy" robią izolację  niestety(?) zgodnie z projektem, który przewiduje ocieplenie wzdłuż krokwi warstwą 20 cm. Krokwie są również 20 cm!! Ocieplenie wykonywane jest URSA 40. Jak wynika z instrukcji montażu tej izolacji możliwa jest "jednowarstwowa izolacja dachu stromego" czyli tak jak jest obecnie wykonywana (i jak jest w projekcie co oczywiście powołują specjaliści). Jednak konieczne jest pozostawienie wentylacji między wełną a deskami. Rozumiem, że najlepszym rozwiązanie  problemu jest nabicie do krokwi 2-5 cm desek. Martwie się jednak że ta warstwa izolacji (20 cm) może być nie wystarczająca dla poddasza użytkowego. Dlatego chciałbym jeszcze jedną warstwę 5-10 cm puścić pod stelażem. Jednak stelaż ma być przybity do jętek. W związku z tym mam pytanie czy lepiej zostawić ocieplenie wzdłuż krokwi do kalenicy czy położyć je między jętkami?* jak powinno wyglądać ułożenie foli paraizolacyjnej na belkach biegnących w poprzek jętek?*
> [/img]


a o co chodzi?

----------


## ggdramba

niestety nie umiem załączyć zdjęcia :sad:  opcja kopiuj klej nie działa. dlatego spróbuje opisac. pod jętkami biegną na moim dachu belki poprzeczne od słupów. znajdują się one na łaczeniu skosów z jętkami. po założeniu stelaża pod płyty gk i na jętkach i na krokwiach, belki te będą wystawać. stąd pytanie jak powinno być ułożenie foli w tym miejscu ? 

pokombinuje może mi się uda wysłać zdjęcie dla zobrazowania roblemu[/img]

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał Rom-Kon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał gabon
> 
> ...


. . . Jakos nie dociera do mnie ze mozna chciec cokolwiek przepuszczac przez welne. . .  ale ja taki inny jestem.

----------


## giemzowka

pytanko do fachowcow jakie zastosowac wieszaki do stelazy przy ociepleniu podasza plaski es 60/125 czy lepiej l-180 lizak ktore sa lepsze mocniej trzymaja stelaz

----------


## FlashBack

> pytanko do fachowcow jakie zastosowac wieszaki do stelazy przy ociepleniu podasza plaski es 60/125 czy lepiej l-180 lizak ktore sa lepsze mocniej trzymaja stelaz


moim nie fachowym podniebieniem te lizaki beda apetyczniejsze.

----------


## Jadzidek

> Napisał giemzowka
> 
> pytanko do fachowcow jakie zastosowac wieszaki do stelazy przy ociepleniu podasza plaski es 60/125 czy lepiej l-180 lizak ktore sa lepsze mocniej trzymaja stelaz
> 
> 
> moim nie fachowym podniebieniem te lizaki beda apetyczniejsze.


FlashBack ma rację. Ale to i tak zależy od fachowców, którzy bedą Ci to wykonywali, bo nie wszyscy "znają" lub umieją montować te "lizaki". Fachowo to się nazywa wieszak do poddaszy.
Poza tym występuje jeszcze jedna trudność, a mianowicie jeżeli masz już ułożone docieplenie między krokwiami lub jętkami to będzie ciężko zamontować ten wieszak. Wieszak do poddaszy montujesz z boku krokwii, a ES - od czoła.
A jeżeli masz już ułożoną paroizolację to montaż wieszaka do poddaszy będzie napewno niemożliwy.
Jeżeli chodzi o wytrzymałość to zwróć uwagę z jakiej blachy są wykonane i czy ta blacha jest sztywna. W moim przypadku jest to 0,8 mm wieszak 17 cm - to w zupełności wystarczy.

----------


## giemzowka

ta nazwa lizak wziela sie z allegro , welna jeszcze niepowieszona bedzie ukladana po zrobieniu stelaza wiec moge smialo zastosowac  "lizaczki"

----------


## FlashBack

> ta nazwa lizak wziela sie z allegro , welna jeszcze niepowieszona bedzie ukladana po zrobieniu stelaza wiec moge smialo zastosowac  "lizaczki"


te "all stal" z allegro? nie.

----------


## jas0

Jeszcze odnośnie rusztu krzyżowego:
mówi się, że jest on stosowany dlatego, bo może przenosić większe obciążenia.
Proszę mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego tak jest: przecież profile górnej wastwy wieszane są do jętek w rozstawie min. 60 cm. Natomiast w roszczie zwykłym (jedno-warstwowym) profile montowane są co 40 cm: jest więc ich o 50% więcej noż w ruszcie krzyżowym, a więc może on przenieść 0 50% większe obciążenia.
Argument o większej sztywności rusztu krzyżowego też do mnie nie przemawia: sztywność jętki jest znacznie większa od sztywności profilu cd.
Po co więc stosuje się ruszty krzyżowe, skoro są droższe?

----------


## Deamos

Kiedy powinno sie zrobic stelarz krzyzowy a kiedy wystarczy jednostronny?, to zalezy od szerokosci miedzy scianami? Tydzien temu w korytarzu o szerokosci okolo 1,6m do przysciennych UD dalem co 50cm CD i do nich od razu plyty. 
W pokojach ze skosami profile CD beda szly wzdluz skosow, na suficie warto do nich dorzucic poprzeczne robiac stelarz krzyzowy?

----------


## Jadzidek

> Jeszcze odnośnie rusztu krzyżowego:
> mówi się, że jest on stosowany dlatego, bo może przenosić większe obciążenia.
> Proszę mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego tak jest: przecież profile górnej wastwy wieszane są do jętek w rozstawie min. 60 cm. Natomiast w roszczie zwykłym (jedno-warstwowym) profile montowane są co 40 cm: jest więc ich o 50% więcej noż w ruszcie krzyżowym, a więc może on przenieść 0 50% większe obciążenia.
> Argument o większej sztywności rusztu krzyżowego też do mnie nie przemawia: sztywność jętki jest znacznie większa od sztywności profilu cd.
> Po co więc stosuje się ruszty krzyżowe, skoro są droższe?


Wykonywanie rusztu w systemie krzyżowym ma sens, gdy chcemy opuścić nasz sufit o więcej niż 12,5 , ew 17 cm. Wówczas górne profile stanowią konstrukcję nośną rusztu natomiast dolne, są po to aby zamocować płytę. 
Jeżeli chodzi o sztywność i wytrzymałość całego rusztu, to tak naprawdę wystarczyłyby profile rusztu górnego. Należy w tym miejscu zaznaczyć że prawidłowy rozstaw tych profili wynosi 1 metr. Gdybyśmy zamocowali płytę w w.w. rozstawie lub nawet w rozstawie 0,6m to po sezonie zamocowana w ten sposób płyta wybrzuszyłaby się w miejscach niezamocowanych i mielibyśmy odwrotne sklepienie na suficie.
W praktyce spotykane są tylko dwa wymiary w których rozstawia się profile główne (profile dolne w systemie dwupoziomowym lub profile w systemie jednopoziomowym):
 - 50 cm - przy montażu płyty w poprzek
 - 40 cm - przy montażu płyty wzdłuż
Dodam jeszcze, że w sprzedaży dostępne są również dwie klasy profila różniące się grubością blachy, z której są wykonane, a mianowicie 0,6mm i poniżej 0,5mm.
Napisałem, że poniżej 0,5mm dlatego że dopuszczone do stosowania są te które odpowiadają grubości 0,5mm i tolerancji 10% t.j. minimum 0,46 mm.
Niestety życie pokazuje, że co niektórzy "tańsi" producenci robią z blachy 0,44mm tolerowanej 10%. Nie będę nawet liczył jaka grubość blachy jest tam użyta. Żenada. 
Nie dajcie się zwieść pozorom, bo profile wówczas są zwykle karbowane i wydają się być sztywniejsze od tych grubszych. Pragnę wszystkim w tym miejscu przypomieć, że to nie sztywność profila, a grubość przekroju stanowi o odporności sufitu na przenoszenie obciążeń.
Należałoby zauważyć teraz, że wkręty za pomocą których płyta "trzyma się" profila, mogą w najprostrzy sposób "wypaść" pod obciążeniem płytą i szpachlowanym gipsem. A jeżeli wypadną wkręty to także cały sufit zleci nam na głowę.
Jakich profili będę używał na swojej budowie? Oczywiście 0,6 w rozstawie 50 cm i na wieszaku do poddaszy. Dlaczego?
Po pierwsze. Profil 0,6 będzie profilem sztywnym i wystarczy aby wykonać niepękające poddasze (W głównej mierze o pęknięciach decyduje sposób i jakość wykonania stelaża, a nie jakość szpachli - wbrew pozorom).
Po drugie. W rozstawie 50 cm zużywa sie 2,5mb profila na 1 m2, a w rozstawie co 40 cm - 3,2 mb/m2. Oszczędność w materiale zrównoważy mi koszt kupienia grubszego profila, do kórego wkręty będą się chciały wkręcać, nie będzie możliwości zerwania gwintu na wkręcie , a tym samym płyta czy cały sufit nie spadnie na mnie podczas użytkowania.
Te argumenty do mnie przemawiają i będę tosował profil, który tak naprawdę WYMAGANY jest na budynkach użyteczności publicznej. Wy róbcie jak chcecie, w końcu to jest wasz dom.

----------


## Jadzidek

> Kiedy powinno sie zrobic stelarz krzyzowy a kiedy wystarczy jednostronny?, to zalezy od szerokosci miedzy scianami? Tydzien temu w korytarzu o szerokosci okolo 1,6m do przysciennych UD dalem co 50cm CD i do nich od razu plyty. 
> W pokojach ze skosami profile CD beda szly wzdluz skosow, na suficie warto do nich dorzucic poprzeczne robiac stelarz krzyzowy?


Deamos. Co ty za herezję siejesz.
Szerokość między ścianami nie ma nic do rzeczy. Mądrzy ludzie wymyślili łącznik wzdłużny jak byś niewiedział. 
Na tym korytarzu powinieneś po środku zamocować es lub wieszak do poddaszy. A jezeli masz większą odległość do jętek to jest coś takiego jak wieszak obrotowy ze sprężyną i pręt wieszakowy. Porażka.

Jak na poddaszu dasz Cd-ka wzdłuż skosów to będziesz zmuszony mocować go na krokwiach co oznacza w praktyce rozstaw od 80 do 120 cm między profilami. Za rok pomiędzy krokwiami będzie ci zwisała płyta. Jak ktoś lubi kurwaturę to jest to dobry sposób montażu.

Byś kolego trochę doczytał a nie takie brednie piszesz. Pozdrawiam laików.

----------


## Deamos

> Deamos. Co ty za herezję siejesz.
> Szerokość między ścianami nie ma nic do rzeczy. Mądrzy ludzie wymyślili łącznik wzdłużny jak byś niewiedział. 
> Na tym korytarzu powinieneś po środku zamocować es lub wieszak do poddaszy. A jezeli masz większą odległość do jętek to jest coś takiego jak wieszak obrotowy ze sprężyną i pręt wieszakowy. Porażka.


Nie sieje zadnych herezji, tylko sie pytam, porazka... a wieszaki z pretem sa na srodku podczepione do jetek





> Jak na poddaszu dasz Cd-ka wzdłuż skosów to będziesz zmuszony mocować go na krokwiach co oznacza w praktyce rozstaw od 80 do 120 cm między profilami. Za rok pomiędzy krokwiami będzie ci zwisała płyta. Jak ktoś lubi kurwaturę to jest to dobry sposób montażu.
> 
> Byś kolego trochę doczytał a nie takie brednie piszesz. Pozdrawiam laików.


Wiem jak montuje sie profile do krokwi - za pomoca grzybkow i nie wiem gdzie tam widzisz rozstaw 80-120 skoro profile maja byc poziomo.
Zanim zaczniesz opowiadac, ze brednie pisze to pierw zrozum to co napisalem. Pozdrawiam profesjonaliste.

----------


## Jadzidek

> Napisał Jadzidek
> 
> Deamos. Co ty za herezję siejesz.
> Szerokość między ścianami nie ma nic do rzeczy. Mądrzy ludzie wymyślili łącznik wzdłużny jak byś niewiedział. 
> Na tym korytarzu powinieneś po środku zamocować es lub wieszak do poddaszy. A jezeli masz większą odległość do jętek to jest coś takiego jak wieszak obrotowy ze sprężyną i pręt wieszakowy. Porażka.
> 
> 
> Nie sieje zadnych herezji, tylko sie pytam, porazka... a wieszaki z pretem sa na srodku podczepione do jetek
> 
> ...



Dzięki za słowa uznania.
Powiedz jak mam interpretować: "W pokojach ze skosami profile CD beda szly wzdluz skosow"?
Jak byś napisał w poprzek i co 50 cm to by było jasne. A jeszcze lepiej: w poprzek krokwi.
O wieszakach z prętem też nie wspomniałeś, a to mogło by, co niektórych forumowiczów  w błąd wprowadzić. Więc nie dziw się, że się irytuję. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## nakoto

Witam

Dajcie Prosze znac ile byscie powiedzieli za wymierzenie i przykrecenie samych profili CD60 i sciennych 
za m2
skosy
+ okna połaciowe

tylko to mi ekipa robila i niewiem za bardzo jak to policzyc za m2

Bardzo Prosze o sensowna odpowiedz jak to policzyc - sprawe mam pilna

aha i Dzieki za cenne porady w temacie ;o)

Pzdr

----------


## nakoto

nie no bez "jaj" maja swoja cene za calosc, w tym przypadku powiedza swoja za profile

niewiem jak rozgraniczyc przykladowo 60 pln za calosc ocieplenia, jak dzielic ta kwote na same profile...jako jeden z etapow ocieplenia

Poradz pliss

----------


## FlashBack

-izolacja
-stelaze
-plytowanie
-kosmetyka
przyjelo sie procentowo od calosci, jaki procent ma kazdy etap to sprawa "indywidualna" i jak to podzielic to sprawa miedzy wami.
tyko dziwne to pytanie o okna.

----------


## nakoto

no samo okno w profile obrobic z m2 malo a pracy prawie tyle co przy calym skosie, choc wiem ze zalezy dla kogo

qrde pomozcie pliss,,,glowy nie mam, myslalem ze 20 za m2 ale jakos duzao mi sie wydaje jak za same tylko profile

to tylko stelarz, zwykle skosy bez zadnych wynaturzen...

----------


## nakoto

myslisz wiec ;o) ze TEORETYCZNIE moge to 60 podzielic na 4 i od teg ostartowac ?

Pzdr

----------


## FlashBack

> Jeszcze odnośnie rusztu krzyżowego:
> mówi się, że jest on stosowany dlatego, bo może przenosić większe obciążenia.
> Proszę mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego tak jest: przecież profile górnej wastwy wieszane są do jętek w rozstawie min. 60 cm. Natomiast w roszczie zwykłym (jedno-warstwowym) profile montowane są co 40 cm: jest więc ich o 50% więcej noż w ruszcie krzyżowym, a więc może on przenieść 0 50% większe obciążenia.
> Argument o większej sztywności rusztu krzyżowego też do mnie nie przemawia: sztywność jętki jest znacznie większa od sztywności profilu cd.
> Po co więc stosuje się ruszty krzyżowe, skoro są droższe?


porownujesz dwa systemy okladzine np. jetek i krokwi poddasza z sufitem podwieszanym. ten drugi wykonuje sie gdy nie mozna wykonac tego pierwszego. jaki rodzaj stelaza dla sufitu monolitycznego wybrac jedno czy dwu poziomowy krzyzowy zalezy od masy go obciazajacej - nie mylic jakby z tym co do niego podwiesimy.
rozstawy profili nosnych sa w obu przypadkach (okladzina czy sufit monolityczny) identyczne od max 40 do max 50cm. mocowanie samych profili przy okladzinie max100cm, przy suficie od 65 do 95cm w rozstawie glownych od 90 do 120cm.
sufit monolityczny na samych podwieszonych wieszakami profilach nosnych jest rowniez okladzina, rozwiazanie to jest solidne lecz niezgrabne i uciazliwe przy montazu plyt - stosowane raczej do zakrywania instalacji w waskich przejsciach jak np. korytarze.

----------


## FlashBack

> myslisz wiec ;o) ze TEORETYCZNIE moge to 60 podzielic na 4 i od teg ostartowac ?
> 
> Pzdr


oczywiscie, mozesz wysunac taka propozycje, poczekaj na sugestie i doswiadczenia M pewenie ktorys tu niebawem zerknie.

----------


## indoman

przy okazji tematu i zakonczonej pracy ocieplania mojego dachu pochwale sie
zdjeciami oraz poprosze o opinie

widok na lukarne


widok na zastosowany system montazu


widok dachu wzdłuż


takim czyms jest ocieplony strop, pod tym stropem sa juz pokoje mieszkalne


wszystkie prace wykonywalem sam czego nikomu nie polecam szczegolnie w dniu gdzie jest juz troche chlodno bo wtedy bardzo paruja okulary ochronne co dosc utrudnia montaz wełny.

od zewnątrz . dachówka ceramiczna, folia wysokoprzepuszczalna i wełna.
na ostatnim zdj, widac czym sa ocieplone stropy co Byście w takiej sytuacji 
proponowali aby zmniejszycć przenikalnosc ciepla pokoii niżej?? jak oceniacie moja prace??

----------


## indoman

> przenikalnosci cieplnej stropu nie mozna pogarszac. 
> co planujesz dalej z tym strychem? to ocieplenie hmmm pozorne.
> polepa oddaje spora czesc ciepla na strych. welna bedzie ciagle narazona na wykralanie pary.


strych bedzie nieuzytkowy. 

słówko juz zmnienione "zmniejszyc"

----------


## Jadzidek

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> przenikalnosci cieplnej stropu nie mozna pogarszac. 
> co planujesz dalej z tym strychem? to ocieplenie hmmm pozorne.
> polepa oddaje spora czesc ciepla na strych. welna bedzie ciagle narazona na wykralanie pary.
> 
> 
> strych bedzie nieuzytkowy. 
> 
> słówko juz zmnienione "zmniejszyc"


Indoman napisz jakiej wełny używałeś - producenta, lambdę, jaka grubość wełny no i jaka wysokość krokwii. Jak byś podżucił jaką membranę stosowałeś (producenta) też byłoby ciekawie.
To, że wykonywałeś renowację poddasza to widać.
Dzięki. Pzdr.

----------


## indoman

Folia dachowa KLOBER PERMO Easy

wełna 15 cm knauf z castoramy ceny od 90 do 100zł rolka
8.6 m2, krokwie mają około 17 cm

----------


## mattdl

Chciałbym już wkrótce zacząć ocieplenie poddasza, jednakże w domu nie będzie grzane. Podejrzewam, że jeśli położę wełnę i izolację paroszczelną wełnie nic sie nie stanie (dach ceramiczny, papa na pełnym deskowaniu i szczelina wentylacyjna)
Wszystkie roboty mokre zakończone ok 4 miesiące temu. Okna i drzwi wstawione. Docieplenie budynku z zewnątrz wykonane.
Dokładnie nie wiem kiedy się wprowadzę może to być nawet za dwa - trzy lata a do tego momentu nie mam zamiaru grzać. 
Martwią mnie jedynie płyty GK, czy ich nie powykrzywia?

----------


## adi_

nic dodac nic ujac  tylko to co poprzednik  napisal ale jedno mam jeszcze  pytanie czy te plyty   gk beda mocowane przez ciebie czy przez fachowca  
bo jesli przez ciebie to sie   troszke mniej obawiam  bo doczytasz i znajdziesz liczbe srob na jedna plyte  a fahowcy  to robia ruznie gdzies   tu  znalazlem ze plyta byla mocowana na 15 srub    czy raczej wkretow   wiec pozostawie jego kompetencje bez komentaza

----------


## Jadzidek

> Napisał mattdl
> 
> Chciałbym już wkrótce zacząć ocieplenie poddasza, jednakże w domu nie będzie grzane. Podejrzewam, że jeśli położę wełnę i izolację paroszczelną wełnie nic sie nie stanie (dach ceramiczny, papa na pełnym deskowaniu i szczelina wentylacyjna)
> Wszystkie roboty mokre zakończone ok 4 miesiące temu. Okna i drzwi wstawione. Docieplenie budynku z zewnątrz wykonane.
> Dokładnie nie wiem kiedy się wprowadzę może to być nawet za dwa - trzy lata a do tego momentu nie mam zamiaru grzać. 
> Martwią mnie jedynie płyty GK, czy ich nie powykrzywia?
> 
> 
> hmm 3 lata pustostanu.
> ...


FlashBack ma rację twoim największym wrogiem będzie wilgoć. Tak naprawdę potrzeba dobrego (suchego) lata lub sezonu grzewczego aby pozbyć się wilgoci z domu. Woda w nowobudowanym domu jest wszechobecna, jest jej dużo i dlatego należy budynek grzać i wietrzyć, aby tej wody się pozbyć. Zapytaj wszystkich mieszkańców nowobudowanych domów - pierwszy sezon grzewczy zawsze najwięcej kosztuje. Koszty kolejnych sezonów są już niższe - a to właśnie za sprawą dużej ilości wody w ścianach.
Jeżeli masz sprawną instalację c.o. to nastaw ją na minimum, rozszczelnij okna i dbaj o to aby piec chodził. To zimą. A latem wystarczy jak pozostawisz okna uchylone/rozszczelnione.
Zakładam, że masz budynek docieplony styropianem i tym samym zrobiłeś sobie szczelną puszkę. Jedyna droga pozbycia się wilgoci to właśnie rozszczelnione okna.

----------


## Jadzidek

> Folia dachowa KLOBER PERMO Easy
> 
> wełna 15 cm knauf z castoramy ceny od 90 do 100zł rolka
> 8.6 m2, krokwie mają około 17 cm


Dzięki Indoman. Teraz już jestem pewien jakiej wełny nie kupować napewno. Miałem ostatnio wątpliwości bo jeden ze sprzedawców zaczął tą Knaufa zachwalać, że niby sie jakość poprawiła. Po obejżeniu twoich zdjęć jestem zdecydowany aby jej (mimo dobrej ceny) nie kupować. Znam tę wełnę jak była w Belgii robiona pod marką Owens i pamiętam, że miałem na nią dużo reklamacji.
A tak poza tym to koncepcja na renowację dobra, tylko w miarę przypływu gotówki bym tę polepę zlikwidował. I koniecznie folię paroizolacyjną pod wełną zamontuj, no i przydałoby się jakieś delikatne przewietrzenie strychu zrobić, żeby ta wilgoć która przejdzie przez polepę miala dokąd ujść.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ekimek

Witam Szanownych Forumowiczów.

Od dłuższego czasu czytam forum i jak do tej pory opcja szukaj pomagała rozwiązać wszystkie problemy, dlatego nie musiałem o nic pytać, ale teraz nie mogę znaleźć odpowiedzi na następujące pytanie.

Poddasze, które chcę ocieplić ma powierzchnie ok. 80m2 i jest z prawie płaskim dachem (deski a na nich papa), w najwyższym punkcie od podłogi do krokwi jest 200cm a w najniższym 150cm (na długości 6m). Krokwia ma wymiar 7*13cm.

Z tego wątku dowiedziałem się, najlepiej byłoby dać 10cm wełny pomiędzy krokwie (rozstaw 80cm wiec chyba nie byłoby problemu) i 20cm pod stelaż tylko, że znacząco obniży to wysokość, a na części dachu jest taki układ od dołu:
krokwia
deski
papa
styropian 10 z papą 
papa termozgrzewalna

Zastanawiam się czy nie dać tego styropianu na cały dach i może dałoby się troszkę zmniejszyć grubość wełny.

Co proponujecie??

Pozdrawiam ekimek

----------


## ekimek

Rozstaw krokwi 80cm.

----------


## ankhou

Witam!
Pytanie może głupie, ale mam zrobioną konstrukcję z profili - sufit podwieszany ok 25 m2. Pierwotnie mial być pokryty plytami GK, ale chciałbym dać boazerie (listwy szer. 12 cm). czy konstrukcja pod płyty nada sie pod boazerię czy trzeba coś przerabiać?

----------


## ekimek

Ok, dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## szczukot

Tak swoja drgoa, ile dzisiaj bierze ekipa za plozenia samego ocieplenia (bez plyt itp) na dachu skosnym ? 
Bo z jednej stronyzastanawiam sie czy tego samemu nie zrobic, a z drugie strony slyszalem, ze to jest cena kilka zl z m2 - weic cyba nie warto sie szarpac.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

> Napisał szczukot
> 
> Tak swoja drgoa, ile dzisiaj bierze ekipa za plozenia samego ocieplenia (bez plyt itp) na dachu skosnym ? 
> Bo z jednej stronyzastanawiam sie czy tego samemu nie zrobic, a z drugie strony slyszalem, ze to jest cena kilka zl z m2 - weic cyba nie warto sie szarpac.
> 
> Fantom
> 
> 
> Chcesz by wykonac izolacje czy tylko rozpakowac welne z rolek


jaka jest aktualna cena za taka usluge ?
Mowi oczywiscie tylko i wylacznie o polozeniu welny (dwie warstwy) + ewentualnie folia.

Fantom

----------


## kolorado

Wg mojej wiedzy nie da się położyć dwóch warstw bez rusztu z profili, ale fachowcem nie jestem...  :smile: 
A tak poza tym:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/lista-pla...nawcow,f54.htm

----------


## szczukot

> Wg mojej wiedzy nie da się położyć dwóch warstw bez rusztu z profili, ale fachowcem nie jestem... 
> A tak poza tym:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/lista-pla...nawcow,f54.htm


No to wlasnie tam znalazlem. Cena za 1 m2 to rzad 6-7 zl.
Nie wiem czy warto sie w to bawic samemu.
Lepiej ten czas poswiecic na zarabianie

Fantom

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał kolorado
> 
> Wg mojej wiedzy nie da się położyć dwóch warstw bez rusztu z profili, ale fachowcem nie jestem... 
> A tak poza tym:
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/lista-pla...nawcow,f54.htm
> 
> 
> No to wlasnie tam znalazlem. Cena za 1 m2 to rzad 6-7 zl.
> Nie wiem czy warto sie w to bawic samemu.
> ...


...może lepiej...   :Wink2:

----------


## mattdl

> jedynym twoim wrogiem nie bedzie odsztalacanie sie plyt (malo prawdopodobne) a wilgoc ktora pozwala na rozwoj plesni. wszystkie materialy beda narazone czy to cw, czy gipsowe. przy cw zmora sa plesnie pod tynkiem moga tam rozwijac sie bardzo dlugo nim wyjda z ukrycia przy gipsie szybo zauwazalne.
> minimum ogrzewania (nie palnikami gazowymi) w porach zimnych-mokrych i bez wzgledu na pore ciagla wentylacja budynku.


a może warto by dołożyć trochę kasy i w związku z zaistniałą sytuacją pustostanu zainwestować w płyty zielone na całe poddasze?

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> jedynym twoim wrogiem nie bedzie odsztalacanie sie plyt (malo prawdopodobne) a wilgoc ktora pozwala na rozwoj plesni. wszystkie materialy beda narazone czy to cw, czy gipsowe. przy cw zmora sa plesnie pod tynkiem moga tam rozwijac sie bardzo dlugo nim wyjda z ukrycia przy gipsie szybo zauwazalne.
> minimum ogrzewania (nie palnikami gazowymi) w porach zimnych-mokrych i bez wzgledu na pore ciagla wentylacja budynku.
> 
> 
> a może warto by dołożyć trochę kasy i w związku z zaistniałą sytuacją pustostanu zainwestować w płyty zielone na całe poddasze?


 :big grin: 
oplytowac co czerwona co zielono"czerwona"
wygrzac, wyszpachlowac, pomalowac gruntem i zbierac kase na wykonczeniowke.

----------


## mattdl

> oplytowac co czerwona co zielono"czerwona"


hmm??? bo chyba nie załapałem
tak proponował jeden z wykonawców ze jako zielone bardziej odporne na wilgoć ma to sens?

----------


## ifka13

dla zapoznanych w temacie:
czym praktycznie się różnią: wieszak kotwowy do konstrukcji drewnianej a wieszak do poddaszy do konstr drewnianej?
chcę policzyć i zakupić materiał w przerwie zimowej na zabudowę poddasza i utknąłem w punkcie.
acha, profile planuje zkupic  ulstrastil,
Izolację pod krokwiami chce zrobic o gr 10cm.

----------


## FlashBack

> dla zapoznanych w temacie:
> czym praktycznie się różnią: wieszak kotwowy do konstrukcji drewnianej a wieszak do poddaszy do konstr drewnianej?
> chcę policzyć i zakupić materiał w przerwie zimowej na zabudowę poddasza i utknąłem w punkcie.
> acha, profile planuje zkupic  ulstrastil,
> Izolację pod krokwiami chce zrobic o gr 10cm.


upss dubel w innym temacie

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał FlashBack
> 
> oplytowac co czerwona co zielono"czerwona"
> 
> 
> hmm??? bo chyba nie załapałem
> tak proponował jeden z wykonawców ze jako zielone bardziej odporne na wilgoć ma to sens?


wiesz ja proponuje plyte gipsowo-wloknowa  :big grin:  max odporne na wode, ogien i lokcie.

----------


## gianti

jeśli wełna zrobi się wilgotna (od pary z powietrza - zmiana temperatur) , wówczas po wyschnięciu nadal ma wszystkie swoje parametry związane z izolacją termiczną?

----------


## FlashBack

> jeśli wełna zrobi się wilgotna (od pary z powietrza - zmiana temperatur) , wówczas *po wyschnięciu* nadal ma wszystkie swoje parametry związane z izolacją termiczną?


tak ma nadala swoje parametry.

----------


## szczukot

> jeśli wełna zrobi się wilgotna (od pary z powietrza - zmiana temperatur) , wówczas po wyschnięciu nadal ma wszystkie swoje parametry związane z izolacją termiczną?


Z tego co wiem to tak, ale .... ma mega problem z wyschnieciem

Fantom

----------


## FlashBack

> Napisał gianti
> 
> jeśli wełna zrobi się wilgotna (od pary z powietrza - zmiana temperatur) , wówczas po wyschnięciu nadal ma wszystkie swoje parametry związane z izolacją termiczną?
> 
> 
> Z tego co wiem to tak, ale .... ma mega problem z wyschnieciem
> 
> Fantom


dlaczego? wyschnie bo jest paroprzepuszczalna.

----------


## bessi-wkurzona budową

Witam, mam pytanie dotyczące ocieplenia poddasza. Poddasze jest użytkowe, a w szczycie bedzie a'la stryszek na jakieś kartony. Będzie sie tam wchodzic schodami strychowymi w suficie, sufit z płyty OSB. Fachowiec który robi ocieplenie, nie dał wełny do samego szczytu (dach jest z blachodachówki + folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna). Czy może tak być???Bo mnie wydaje się, że powinien dac do samej góry, ale on tłumaczy, że szkoda płyt gipsowych tam dawać, a jak się ich nie da tylko samą wełnę i folie paroizolacyjną, to na folii będzie się skraplać wilgoć i nie będzie dobrze.Czy ma racje???A w dodatku w kosztorysie napisał mi ze na ocieplenie poddasza bedzie potrzeba 200m kwadratowych wełny 5 i 200 pietnastki.Miał dawać swoja wełnę, ale ja ostatecznie kupiłam sobie sama, tyle ile w kosztorysie i okazalo się, że bardzo duzo mi zostało. Ok 8 rolek jednej i 12 drugiej...Mysle ,że chciał mnie oszukać, bo gdybym miała materiał od niego-to zapłaciła bym za duzo więcej wełny niż by weszło na poddasze...Niestety nie moge siedziec z nimi i pilnować ich, ale coś chyba nie gra...Prosze o odpowiedź i poradę...

Ps. Ten sam człowiek ocieplał mi dom zewnątrz i martwie się, czy nie oszukał mnie na tynku, bo sprzata po sobie wiadra i niewiem ile zuzył na cały dom- czyli teoretycznie moze mnie znow oszukać...

----------


## gianti

wilgoć była powierzchniowa w postaci drobnych kropelek na samym wierzchu - i po wstawieniu nagrzewnicy szybko wyschła, więc problemu z wyschnięciem nie było. martwiłem się tylko o jej parametry.

Jeżeli nie będę przez około miesiąc robił drugiej warstwy wełny na stelaży to przykryć pierwszą warstwę jakąkolwiek folią budowlaną/malarską od spodu aby zwykła wilgoć do wełny nie docierała?

----------


## bessi-wkurzona budową

A co koło komina?też można dać wełnę, folie i płyty?

I jeszcze jedno , gdy robił ocieplenie zewnątrz, to zdjeli jedno pasmo blachy - aby ocieplic i dac tam tynk. Blacha nie jest założona do dziś, gdyz pan od dachu ma mnie gdzies...ale to inna historia. Pytanie-jeśli padał deszcz na folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, pod która od spodu jest juz wełna i paroizolacja, to cos się stanie??Np. namoknie wełna i zrobi sie wilgoć??Czy raczej nie. Dziękuję za odpowiedzi!

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam, mam pytanie dotyczące ocieplenia poddasza. Poddasze jest użytkowe, a w szczycie bedzie a'la stryszek na jakieś kartony. Będzie sie tam wchodzic schodami strychowymi w suficie, sufit z płyty OSB. Fachowiec który robi ocieplenie, nie dał wełny do samego szczytu (dach jest z blachodachówki + folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna). Czy może tak być???Bo mnie wydaje się, że powinien dac do samej góry, ale on tłumaczy, że szkoda płyt gipsowych tam dawać, a jak się ich nie da tylko samą wełnę i folie paroizolacyjną, to na folii będzie się skraplać wilgoć i nie będzie dobrze.Czy ma racje???A w dodatku w kosztorysie napisał mi ze na ocieplenie poddasza bedzie potrzeba 200m kwadratowych wełny 5 i 200 pietnastki.Miał dawać swoja wełnę, ale ja ostatecznie kupiłam sobie sama, tyle ile w kosztorysie i okazalo się, że bardzo duzo mi zostało. Ok 8 rolek jednej i 12 drugiej...Mysle ,że chciał mnie oszukać, bo gdybym miała materiał od niego-to zapłaciła bym za duzo więcej wełny niż by weszło na poddasze...Niestety nie moge siedziec z nimi i pilnować ich, ale coś chyba nie gra...Prosze o odpowiedź i poradę...
> 
> Ps. Ten sam człowiek ocieplał mi dom zewnątrz i martwie się, czy nie oszukał mnie na tynku, bo sprzata po sobie wiadra i niewiem ile zuzył na cały dom- czyli teoretycznie moze mnie znow oszukać...


poknocilem z pierwsza proba ponawiam post.

oczywiscie, ze mozemy ocieplic i zabudowac gore bedzie tylko kilka drobnych rzeczy do zrobienia.
skad ma sie brac na stryszku para jesli poddasze uzyt. jest prawidlowo izolowane i z prawidlowo wykonana paroizolacja.
pozostalosci sa podpadajace.

inna inszosc to, niewystarczajaca grubosc izolacji 15+5 (owszem norme dopuszczajaca budynek do uzytkowania moze to osiaga)

----------


## bessi-wkurzona budową

Nieszkodzi, własnie zauważyłam, ze odpowiedz była i znikneła  :Smile:

----------


## FlashBack

> wilgoć była powierzchniowa w postaci drobnych kropelek na samym wierzchu - i po wstawieniu nagrzewnicy szybko wyschła, więc problemu z wyschnięciem nie było. martwiłem się tylko o jej parametry.
> 
> Jeżeli nie będę przez około miesiąc robił drugiej warstwy wełny na stelaży to przykryć pierwszą warstwę jakąkolwiek folią budowlaną/malarską od spodu aby zwykła wilgoć do wełny nie docierała?


mozesz wstrzymac prace. welny nie musisz zabezpieczac.

----------


## FlashBack

> A co koło komina?też można dać wełnę, folie i płyty?
> 
> I jeszcze jedno , gdy robił ocieplenie zewnątrz, to zdjeli jedno pasmo blachy - aby ocieplic i dac tam tynk. Blacha nie jest założona do dziś, gdyz pan od dachu ma mnie gdzies...ale to inna historia. Pytanie-jeśli padał deszcz na folie wysokoparoprzepuszczalną, pod która od spodu jest juz wełna i paroizolacja, to cos się stanie??Np. namoknie wełna i zrobi sie wilgoć??Czy raczej nie. Dziękuję za odpowiedzi!


tak wokol kominow tez sie izoluje, paroizoluje i plytuje.
komin z kanalami wentylacyjnymi i komin z kanalami spalinowym i wentylacyjnym/mi dodatowo ociepla.

----------


## bessi-wkurzona budową

Wklejam kilka zdjęć, oceńcie czy jako tako im to wychodzi...Proszę o opinie. Pozdrawiam!!!!!

----------


## FlashBack

ogolnie?, ze calosc jakos komplikujecie.
jak juz sufit na ES, to ekonomiczniej identycznie jak skosy (okladzina) tyle, ze na skosach juz nie ESy.

----------


## Pinok

Chyba brakuje wszędzie drugiej warstwy wełny ?!

----------


## edde

i jakby miejsca na nią mało

----------


## FlashBack

a no i wreszcie widac poddasze.
wyglada ono na 160m^ powierzchni izolacji liczac skosy, sufity i czesc nad jetkami.

----------


## tacim

przy ostatnich mrozach aż mi z membrany kapało na podłogę stryszku coraz bardziej się zastanawiam czy jednak nie dać wełny do samej kalenicy między krokwie i folię.

----------


## Rom-Kon

dawno na ES-ach nie robilem.... i faktycznie na drugą warstwe to trochę mało miejsca... może przewraźliwiony jestem bo ostatnio to druga warstwa to 20cm wełny więc to miejsce wyraźnie widać  :Lol:  ...eh ludzie - potraficie sobie życie utrudnić ( to do ES-ów   :Wink2:  ) ....czekamy na połączenie skos-sufit ... tu z *Flashem* robimy różne połączenia   :Wink2:  ...i chyba i jemu i mi wychodzą równo czyli dobrze   :Wink2:  *Flash* robi zawsze ślizg ja w większości sztywno a tylko czasem ślizg... ale to takie dywagacje na temat wyższości obecnych świąt nad wielkanocnymi   :Lol:

----------


## FlashBack

> przy ostatnich mrozach aż mi z membrany kapało na podłogę stryszku coraz bardziej się zastanawiam czy jednak nie dać wełny do samej kalenicy między krokwie i folię.


taaa : :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> przy ostatnich mrozach aż mi z membrany kapało na podłogę stryszku coraz bardziej się zastanawiam czy jednak nie dać wełny do samej kalenicy między krokwie i folię.


A pokaż Ty ino to swoje poddasze (fotka) ale normalnie nie potrzeba dawać na nieużytkowym poddaszu chyba że rury od wentylacji idą lub reku jest na stryszku... woda owszem teraz jak jeszcze wszystko mokre i stryszek otwarty to normalka ale później już nie będzie jej...

----------


## kropecka

witam mam prośbę o poradę w jaki sposób montuje się profile i płyty na styku dwóch skosów, generalnie chodzi mi o takie miejsce . Czy na tej narożnej krokwi montuje się profile, jeśli tak to jakie i w jaki sposób?



rozebraliśmy kawałek płyt w jednym z pokoi i tam jest coś takiego, czy to jest prawidłowe?




dzięki[/img]

----------


## tacim

ja tam sie nie znam ale między folię a profile to jeszcze 10 cm wełny wejdzie to po cholerę tam już folia jest. Co do połaczeń profili to Rom i Flash dadzą radę  :smile:

----------


## kropecka

ja wiem że w tym drugim pokoju jest źle, jakiś czas temu wstawiałam fotki naszego spapranego poddasza, my go teraz rozbieramy i od nowa robimy sami dlatego pytam jak to poprawnie zrobić w tym pokoju bez folii, bo tam już poprawiliśmy pierwszą warstwę

----------


## Martinezio

Kropecka: mi się nie widzi ta druga fotka w ogóle. To jest spaprane na maxa i w ogóle bym z tego nie brał jakiegokolwiek przykładu.

Na krokiew narożną można zamocować profile UD spięte ze sobą boczkami jakoś (widziałem, że np. Rom-Kon nituje niektóre połączenia), aby możliwe było wpięcie profili CD w te UD. Nie bardzo tylko wiem, jak je ustabilizować, aby przy kręceniu płyt te profile nie spadły - na pewno nie mogą wisieć w powietrzu  :wink: 
Styk dwóch skosów to chyba jedno z najtrudniejszych miejsc do rozwiązania :/ U mnie na szczęście nie było  :wink:

----------


## kropecka

no właśnie, większość ma dwuspadowe dachy i nie ma tego problemu  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> witam mam prośbę o poradę w jaki sposób montuje się profile i płyty na styku dwóch skosów, generalnie chodzi mi o takie miejsce . Czy na tej narożnej krokwi montuje się profile, jeśli tak to jakie i w jaki sposób?
> 
> 
> 
> rozebraliśmy kawałek płyt w jednym z pokoi i tam jest coś takiego, czy to jest prawidłowe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dzięki[/img]


Witam. Nie wypowiadam się na temat drugiej fotki bo ręce opadają do samych kostek...

Ale wracając.... niestety nie mam fotek obróbki naroża - mam tylko obróbkę belki koszowej ale koszowa i narożna to jest taka sama "ino na opak"   :Wink2:  

Ja daję w narożu skręcone ze sobą dwa profile UD, skręcone ale kantem... trudna sztuka ale do opanowania   :Wink2:   i do tych skręconych profili UD wchodzą docinane po skosie profile CD... Profile UD tworzą geometrię krawędzi i MUSZĄ być PROSTE! Jak zafalują to cały narożnik wewnętrzny też zafaluje. Jeśli coś pójdzie nie tak to wtedy niestety naciąganie narożnika długą łatą - mało przyjemna robota wiec lepiej 3 razy rozebrać niż raz spieprzyć   :Wink2: 









...są to niestety fotki kosza ale naroże jest "lustrzanym" odbiciem ale zasada pozostaje ta sama...

----------


## Martinezio

*Rom-Kon*: zasada zasadą, ale czy przy wewnętrznym kącie nie trzeba tego narożnika jakoś stabilizować do krokwii, aby przy kręceniu płytek nie spadło wszystko na łeb? Przy naciskaniu na profile moga powyskakiwać z siebie i trzeba będzie wszystko rozbierać i od nowa. Na fotkach widać, że nitujesz niektóre połączenia. Jak to się ma do późniejszej pracy całego stelaża, aby nie pękało na łączeniach płyt?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Rom-Kon*: zasada zasadą, ale czy przy wewnętrznym kącie nie trzeba tego narożnika jakoś stabilizować do krokwii, aby przy kręceniu płytek nie spadło wszystko na łeb? Przy naciskaniu na profile moga powyskakiwać z siebie i trzeba będzie wszystko rozbierać i od nowa. Na fotkach widać, że nitujesz niektóre połączenia. Jak to się ma do późniejszej pracy całego stelaża, aby nie pękało na łączeniach płyt?


...czasem skręcam czasem nie... ale weźmy taki przykład 



jedna połać skosu "zapracuje" w stosunku do drugiej... stelaż nie jest skręcony w narożniku ale płyta na nim jest na sztywno... na płycie oczywiście narożnik AL lub PCV czyli płyty "sklejone" na mocno ze sobą... i jeśli idzie naprężenie to może rozerwać płyty pod narożnikiem... jesli profile skręci się naprężenia przejmie stelaż... a stelaż jest oddzielony od ściany więc pracuje jako całość... dodatkowo robię zamiast na ES-ach na "grzybkach" .Grzybki są wiotkie i ruch więźby potrafią ładnie przejąć nie przenosząc na profile i płyty... ja po prostu robię taką "czapkę" z płyt i profili i "nakładam" na pomieszczenie i nie przytwierdzam do ścian... jak do tej pory chyba się sprawdza   :Wink2: 
Płyty jeśli są dobrze spoinowane i na stabilnym stelażu to wbrew pozorom są zdolne dużo wytrzymać.

...ze względu na estetykę połączenia skos-sufit unikam wykonywania połączeń ślizgowych... oczywiście są wyjątki gdzie muszę zastosować ślizg.

----------


## kropecka

dzięki wielkie, zawsze to jakaś wskazówka, we wszelkiego rodzaju poradnikach są pokazane tylko najprostsze skosy, ewentualnie obróbka okna

----------


## tacim

swoją drogą zastanawiam się jak się odbiera pracę "ocieplaczy" co należy sprawdzić falowanie płyt i co jeszcze  :smile:

----------


## kropecka

my gdybyśmy zostawili to co mieliśmy zrobione to w zimę na poddaszu mielibyśmy z 5 stopni. Spaprane było dosłownie wszystko, poczynając od ułożenia wełny (w jednym miejscu warstwa 5 cm na wcisk, w innym dziura bez wełny, gdzie indziej wełna wrzucona i napchana), po folię całą podziurkowaną, ponadrywaną (w korytarzu kapała z niej woda) skończywszy na płytach i stelażach (w niektórych miejscach profile CD trzymały się tylko na płycie, a nie odwrotnie). NIe mamy zbyt dużego pojęcia o tej robocie, ale po tak niemiłych doświadczeniach z "fachowcami" myślę że i tak sobie to lepiej sami zrobimy. Nie mówię oczywiście o każdym fachowcu, bo patrząc chociażby na forum jest kilka osób którym bez żadnego gadania powierzyłabym tą pracę, ale wydaje mi się że takich ekip jest tak niewiele że ciężko na nie trafić (ja przynajmniej nie potrafię  :smile: )

----------


## Martinezio

Otóż to, *Kropecka* - my też u siebie zrobiliśmy ocieplenie własnymi siłami (ja i małżowinka). Jeśli coś spapraliśmy, to wiemy pod jakim adresem kierować petycje i wnioski reklamacyjne  :Lol: 
Dobry fachowiec za psi grosz nie będzie robił, a większość przyzwoitych terminów ma zaklepane z góry na co najmniej pół roku wcześniej  :wink: 
Robota nie jest trudna generalnie, tylko strasznie nieprzyjemna...

Patrząc z perspektywy czasu na swoją robotę, to zrobił bym prawie tak samo, tylko może lepiej bym zrobił połączenia ślizgowe ze ścianami. W niektórych miejscach mi się odspoiły płyty od ścian, ale liczyłem się z tym. Teraz pociągnę to akrylem i powinien być już spokój  :smile:

----------


## FlashBack

wszelkie naroza skosow poddasza to dobrodziejstwo, identyczne jak naroze sciany dzialowej. taki "winkiel" jest mocnieszy.


tam na ES to i tu z ES


kropecka mam nadzieje, ze paroizolacje (wlasciwie to te kolduny) zdejmiecie i polozycie jak nalezy - rowniutko z zaklejaniem zakladow.

----------


## kropecka

flashback, oczywiście że tak, wszystko rozbieramy i robimy od nowa, narazie zdołaliśmy położyć pierwszą warstwę wełny w jednym z pokoi i teraz kombinujemy jak zamontować profile

mam jeszcze pytanie czy te połączone ze sobą profile UD są przytwierdzone w jakiś sposób do tej krokwi narożnej a jeśli tak to w jaki sposób

----------


## FlashBack

> flashback, oczywiście że tak, wszystko rozbieramy i robimy od nowa, narazie zdołaliśmy położyć pierwszą warstwę wełny w jednym z pokoi i teraz kombinujemy jak zamontować profile
> 
> mam jeszcze pytanie czy te połączone ze sobą profile UD są przytwierdzone w jakiś sposób do tej krokwi narożnej a jeśli tak to w jaki sposób


profile c/cd sa jedynie zamocowane przez uchwyty do krokwi (bez koszowej/naroznej czy jak ja tam zwa) 



wracajac do zdjec (ktore wkleilem) prosze nie brac sobie do serca i jako koniecznosc wykonania stelaza wlasnie na uchwytach typu ES.
to wykonanie zostalo podyktowane kaprysem inwestora. zrobil tak wiele kastingow i tak mu w glowie namieszali, ze nie dal sie odciagnac od innego wykonania niz na uchwytach ES.

----------


## gianti

a z ciekawości na czym innym wykonać stelaż niż ES? przy odsunięciu 12-13 cm

----------


## kropecka

no my właściwie byliśmy na początku przekonani żeby robić na ESach bo poprzedni partacze nakupowali nam tego od cholery. Dopiero jak się lepiej wczytałam to się dowiedziałam że lepiej skosów na ESach nie robić

----------


## FlashBack

> no my właściwie byliśmy na początku przekonani żeby robić na ESach bo poprzedni partacze nakupowali nam tego od cholery. Dopiero jak się lepiej wczytałam to się dowiedziałam że lepiej skosów na ESach nie robić


uchwyt ES jest idealny do okladzin scian i sufitow jednak przy skosach biedak sie ugina i cala zabudowa z czasem zaczyna opadac - skos odspaja sie od sufitu.
gdy bedziecie montowac wieszaki "grzybki" bardzo dokladnie poprawcie ulozona juz izolacje by nie zostawic pustych przestrzeni przy krokwiach.

----------


## gianti

a co to są grzybki ? jak to wygląda?




> a stelaż jest oddzielony od ściany więc pracuje jako całość... dodatkowo robię zamiast na ES-ach na "grzybkach" .Grzybki są wiotkie i ruch więźby potrafią ładnie przejąć nie przenosząc na profile i płyty... ja po prostu robię taką "czapkę" z płyt i profili i "nakładam" na pomieszczenie i nie przytwierdzam do ścian... jak do tej pory chyba się sprawdza

----------


## kropecka

dzięki, i jeszcze jeśli na krokwie chcemy dać 10 cm wełny to ile cm powinny te grzybki odstawać od krokwi? równe 10 cm czy więcej?


edit: już znalazłam odpowiedź na innym wątku  :smile:

----------


## ekimek

> uchwyt ES jest idealny do okladzin scian i sufitow jednak przy skosach biedak sie ugina i cala zabudowa z czasem zaczyna opadac - skos odspaja sie od sufitu.
> gdy bedziecie montowac wieszaki "grzybki" bardzo dokladnie poprawcie ulozona juz izolacje by nie zostawic pustych przestrzeni przy krokwiach.


Witam.

Po przeczytaniu tematu byłem przekonany do zastosowania "grzybków" jako że ocieplam poddasze, tylko że moje poddasze wykazuje duże podobieństwo do sufitu  :wink:  

Może uda mi się wkleić zdjęcie...
Co w takim przypadku zastosować?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## FlashBack

late 35x60,
profil kapeluszowy KP zwany tez elastycznym 15x60,
profil c i uchwytu g,
profil cd60 na uchwycie es lub uchwycie klick, kotwie z noniuszem, wieszaku obrotowym,
stelaz krzyzowy jedno lub dwu poziomowy na uchw. i wieszakach j/w.
rozwiazan sporo, wszystko zalezy od tego ile powinnismy dac optymalnie izolacji a ile mozemy obnizyc pulap sufitu. jaka mase max moze miec sufit i kilku innych rzeczy.

podaj wiecej szczegolow
co jest nad deskowaniem,
wysokosc belek do deskowania,
wysokosc pomieszczenia do spodu belki stropodachu czy co to jest,
wysokosc przyszlej posadzki,

wyglada mi to bardziej na przyszla np. bawialnie dla szkrabow, pokoj tv niz poddasze typowo do mieszkania. a moze to garaz?

----------


## ekimek

Dzięki za odzew

Więc:
Na deskowaniu papa termozgrzew i na kawałku dachu styropian z papą.
Od podłogi do krokwi 210 w najwyższym punkcie i 150 w najniższym.
Na podłodze myślę o legarach osb i panelach. wymiar pomieszczenia to 16 na 6m.
Krokwia ma wysokość 13cm, więc myślałem o 10 cm ocieplenia pomiedzy i 15 lub 20 w stelaż.

edit
i jeszcze chcę zainstalować tam kilka okien dachowych przy użyciu kołnierzy żeby stworzyć kąt min 15 stopni, tylko niestety nigdzie nie widziałem takiego rozwiązania.

"wyglada mi to bardziej na przyszla np. bawialnie dla szkrabow, pokoj tv niz poddasze typowo do mieszkania"

no prawie masz rację  :wink: 
Planuję tam tylko sypialnie i łazienkę, nie będzie za wysoko ale powinno wystarczyć jeśli będę się trzymał wyższej części pomieszczenia
Pomieszczenie pod tym na zdjęciu będzie ogrzewane i bedzie tam łazienka kuchnia salon wiatrołap

----------


## gianti

ktoś ma zdjęcie tych "grzybków"? jak to wygląda?

----------


## ekimek

> ktoś ma zdjęcie tych "grzybków"? jak to wygląda?


fotka na 6 stronie tego tematu, chyba 8 post od dołu  :wink:

----------


## FlashBack

> Dzięki za odzew
> 
> Więc:
> Na deskowaniu papa termozgrzew i na kawałku dachu styropian z papą.
> Od podłogi do krokwi 210 w najwyższym punkcie i 150 w najniższym.
> Na podłodze myślę o legarach osb i panelach. wymiar pomieszczenia to 16 na 6m.
> Krokwia ma wysokość 13cm, więc myślałem o 10 cm ocieplenia pomiedzy i 15 lub 20 w stelaż.
> 
> edit
> ...


poprawil bym izolacje na deskach nie wiem jakie tam sa dokladnie wymiary i jaka polac dachu obejmuje).
od wewnatrz sufity miedzy belkami, z izolacja min5 cm oczywiscie podnoszac izolacje na deskach - to ograniczy obnizanei pomieszczenia.

----------


## kropecka

mam eszcze pytanie o wykonanie sufitu. w jednym miescu na scianie na wysokości na jakiej chcę miec docelowy sufit montuję profil UD. W niego wejdą CD. Równolegle do tej ściany na drugim końcu mam już skos i krokwie. Moje pytanie jak zatem zamontowac po tej drugiej stronie profil UD?

----------


## FlashBack

> mam eszcze pytanie o wykonanie sufitu. w jednym miescu na scianie na wysokości na jakiej chcę miec docelowy sufit montuję profil UD. W niego wejdą CD. Równolegle do tej ściany na drugim końcu mam już skos i krokwie. Moje pytanie jak zatem zamontowac po tej drugiej stronie profil UD?


a mocowane do jetek sa ... ?

----------


## kropecka

może a wstawię zdęcia ak to obecnie wygląda

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Napisał gianti
> 
> ktoś ma zdjęcie tych "grzybków"? jak to wygląda?
> 
> 
> fotka na 6 stronie tego tematu, chyba 8 post od dołu


...dobra przeniosę bliżej   :Wink2:

----------


## Lakes

Na etapie wyboru wełny i przy pracach izolacyjnych warto zwrócić uwagę na kilka spraw:

1. Zachowanie ciągłości izolacji to podstawa

2. Dobrym i istotnym elementem jest dołożenie wełny na dwie warstwy, czyli dla przykładu gr. 15 cm pomiędzy krokwie i np. 5 cm w poziomie po krokwiach. Poza zwiększeniem oporu przegrody łamiemy mostki termiczne na krokwiach, drewno ma inny opór niż wełna i lubi się rozsychać.

3. Według mnie warto zastosować wełnę z wyższym oporem i nie żałować grosza w zasadzie tych prac się nie poprawia dochodzą kolejne warstwy i ewentualne poprawki oporu wiążą się z dużymi kosztami.

4. Należy wiedzieć znać paroprzepuszczalność foli dachowej lub jej brak bo i takie elementy się zdarzają. Wtedy rozwiązania docieplenia są różne.

----------


## FlashBack

> Na etapie wyboru wełny i przy pracach izolacyjnych warto zwrócić uwagę na kilka spraw:
> 
> 1. Zachowanie ciągłości izolacji to podstawa
> 
> 2. Dobrym i istotnym elementem jest dołożenie wełny na dwie warstwy, czyli dla przykładu gr. 15 cm pomiędzy krokwie i np. 5 cm w poziomie po krokwiach. Poza zwiększeniem oporu przegrody łamiemy mostki termiczne na krokwiach, drewno ma inny opór niż wełna i lubi się rozsychać.
> 
> 3. Według mnie warto zastosować wełnę z wyższym oporem i nie żałować grosza w zasadzie tych prac się nie poprawia dochodzą kolejne warstwy i ewentualne poprawki oporu wiążą się z dużymi kosztami.
> 
> 4. Należy wiedzieć znać paroprzepuszczalność foli dachowej lub jej brak bo i takie elementy się zdarzają. Wtedy rozwiązania docieplenia są różne.


to nie miesci sie w teoriach FM a w takim razie zostanie przez nich zbagatelizowane. licza sie tylko odpowiedzi przyklaskujace teorii.

----------


## Lakes

Masz rację dobrze, że jesteś czujny i ktos pilnuje porządku w straży.

Dopiero zacząłem na forum, chciałem odpowiedzieć na inny post a nie wiedziałem, że przenosi na ostatnią stronę tematu w sumie logiczne... 

No ale kolejne posty piszę juz właściwie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Na etapie wyboru wełny i przy pracach izolacyjnych warto zwrócić uwagę na kilka spraw:
> 
> 1. Zachowanie ciągłości izolacji to podstawa
> 
> 2. Dobrym i istotnym elementem jest dołożenie wełny na dwie warstwy, czyli dla przykładu gr. 15 cm pomiędzy krokwie i np. 5 cm w poziomie po krokwiach. Poza zwiększeniem oporu przegrody łamiemy mostki termiczne na krokwiach, drewno ma inny opór niż wełna i lubi się rozsychać.
> 
> 3. Według mnie warto zastosować wełnę z wyższym oporem i nie żałować grosza w zasadzie tych prac się nie poprawia dochodzą kolejne warstwy i ewentualne poprawki oporu wiążą się z dużymi kosztami.
> 
> 4. Należy wiedzieć znać paroprzepuszczalność foli dachowej lub jej brak bo i takie elementy się zdarzają. Wtedy rozwiązania docieplenia są różne.


kolego... nie wróżę Ci długiego pobytu na tym Forum   :Wink2:  
Nie że pieprzysz głupoty ale tu nie tolerują *reklamy*

Zachwilę ukaże się coś takiego *[moderowano-reklama]*
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

...ale lecisz z postami... jak zaczynałem pisać były 3 a jak skończyłem jest już 5
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

...*ponury* będzie miał co robić   :Wink2:

----------


## Martinezio

IMO *ponury* już raczej się rozwesela, więc istnieje szansa, że ten napis pojawi się pojutrze, albo w poniedziałek... Jak kac będzie mocny, to może na napisie się nie skończyć  :Lol: 

Z noworocznym pozdrowieniem dla Ocieplaczy i Ocieplających  :big grin:

----------


## Lakes

Myslałem, że stopka jest ok zmieniam żeby nie było tsunami.  :big grin:

----------


## FlashBack

> Myslałem, że stopka jest ok zmieniam żeby nie było tsunami.


nie boj zaby. nie pierwszy taki i nie ostatni forumowicz jak Ty z wpisem w stopce prowadzacym wprost do biznesu.
Inni kryja te odnosniki dzieki mozliwosci podawania linkow do dziennikow, komentarzy i ogloszen. klikasz i prosze ...  :wink:

----------


## Tlobo

Właśnie ocieplam własnymi siłami poddasze i już nic nie wiem.
 :cry:  
Daję 20cm wełny pomiędzy krokwie, dokładnie tyle ile jest miejsca do folii paroprzepuszczalnej pod dachówką. Wełnę daję do samego szczytu pomimo, że mam  jętki, strych nad poddaszem użytkowym (około 2mb) nie będzie używany. Dzisiaj doczytałem, że nie dajecie ocieplenia dachu powyżej jętek??
Teraz kwestia 2 warstwy ocieplenia.
Chcę dać 5cm wełny i w to ruszt. Ruszt na uchwytach Rigips:
http://www.rigips.pl/strony/produkty...y/04_poddasza/
4.70.07 System Rigistil F 530:
profil C + wieszak do konstrukcji drewnianej.
Czyli wieszaki chcę teraz wkręcać pomiędzy już położoną wełnę  - wcześniej wydawało mi się to logiczne, ale dzisiaj już mniej i może przejdę na uchwyty ES.
Nie mam pojęcia o połączeniach skosów. Wydawało mi się, że robię jedną ścianę, a drugą dokładam do pierwszej i gipsuję połączenie bez skręcania niczego.
Jak nie dziurawić folii paroizolacyjnej skoro jest na profilach, w które wkręcam wkręty??
Mam też pytanie o połączenie folii z istniejącą ścianą. 
Mam już wytynkowane ściany to czy leipiej dociąć folię do równa czy wywinąć ją na ścianę (tylko jak to potem zakamuflować)
Dziki za wszelkie wskazówki.
Pozdrawiam[/code]

----------


## FlashBack

> Właśnie ocieplam własnymi siłami poddasze i już nic nie wiem.


w rigistilu nie przejdziesz na "es" ana "gl" ale bez paniki wieszaki tez przejda L-80 dla podkrokwiowo 50.
jak juz wlena jest to, trudno. bedziemy ja zagniatac by zamocowac wieszak.
nim to zrobimy wytrasujemy wszystkie przebiegi krawedzi scian i sufitow.
welne nie do kalenicy a lekko nad jetki i dalej juz w jetkach i pod jetkami (identycznie jak dla skosow).
czy do jetek beda mocowane wieszaki do poddasza czy z elementem rozpreznym wyjdzie z roznicy pulapu sufitu wzgledem jetek.
luknij sobie do zeszytow poczytaj kilka razy i jak cos wracaj do nas.

nie wiem jakim materialem izolacyjnym dysponujesz. moze okazac sie bardziej ekonomiczne na przyszlosc wykonanie izolacji podkrokwiowo na 100 nie 50. wymagany bedzie wieszak 170.

----------


## Inka 14

Witam! Mam do zrobienia poddasze, aktualnie krokwie widać.Orientuje się ktoś  ile kosztuje m2 robocizny wełna+płyta+szpachla i wszystko co musi być do stanu pod malowanie.

----------


## FlashBack

> Witam! Mam do zrobienia poddasze, aktualnie krokwie widać.Orientuje się ktoś  ile kosztuje m2 robocizny wełna+płyta+szpachla i wszystko co musi być do stanu pod malowanie.


z opisu wymogi zerowe wiec bierz ile dadza rob i zwiewaj.
a jak chcesz dyskutowac dalej to idz do dzailu "lista plac"

----------


## Konto usunięte na żądanie Forumowicza

> z opisu wymogi zerowe wiec bierz ile dadza rob i zwiewaj


taaaa bo dopiero farba wyciąga wszystkie błędy...

----------


## giemzowka

witam na oceiplenie podasza uzytkowego stosuje welne unimate 10+15 w lazience niemoge sie tyle obnizyc zamierzam zastosowac super mate 10+5 czy to wstarczy
kolejne pytanie to jakie zalety daje nam konstrukcja stelaży krzyżowa    czy warto ja zastosowac wiadomo wieksze koszty

----------


## kropecka

witam, nasza powolna walka z poddaszem trwa. Wrzucam 2 fotki z prośbą o ocenę, czy jest OK czy może coś do zmiany

----------


## ANNNJA

Witajcie, czytam was juz kilka tygodni intensywnie i na bieżąco, i potrzebuje pomocy - decydującej wypowiedzi fachowca od ocieplania,- może FLashBack lub Rom-Kon się  wypowiedzą, 
majster ocieplając nasze skosy na poddaszu dał 18cm między krokwie i przekonał nas że drewno też jest izolatorem i nie potrzeba więcej wełny..... (teraz czytam w końcu wyjaśnienie dlaczego drewno jest innym izolatorem niż wełna) 
zakleił wszystko ładnie folią odblaskową- Strotex ALU 150, , 
a teraz po wnikliwych analizach i czytaniu doszliśmy do wniosku że trzeba to docieplić min. 10cm na tych krokwiach, ale nie chcemy zrywać tej foli i mąż wpadł na pomysł żeby montować na ES, - wtedy unikniemy i zrywania tej foli i dziurawienia, ale tutaj FlaschBack świetnie pokazałeś na zdjęciu jak to wygląda i jakie ma wady, 
więc pozostaje tylko na grzybkach- tylko że wtedy trzeba zrywać folie, 

1. czy jest jeszcze jakiś inny sposób mocowania taki żeby dobrze zamocować i montować do krokwi od czoła- aby zostawić folie???
2. wyczytałam że można "docieplać" po foli do 50% wcześniejszego ocieplenia,  czy zostawiając tą folie, dokładając 10cm wełny nałożyć kolejną folie ??
3. co będzie się działo w tej przegrodzie? czy nie będzie się skraplała para?

prosze o podpowiedzi , i z góry dziękuje!!!

----------


## giemzowka

niemoge obnizyc lazienki bo mam tam taka wneke jakby faciate tam bedzie stala wanna jesli obnize sie tam zabardzo to tylko srodkiem bede mogl dojsc do wanny

wracajac do konstrukcji krzyzowej ktos mi kiedys powiedzial ze na takiej konstrukcji mniej peka styk sciany z plyta ze konstrukcja jest bardziej stabilna

----------


## edde

> niemoge obnizyc lazienki bo mam tam taka wneke jakby faciate tam bedzie stala wanna jesli obnize sie tam zabardzo to tylko srodkiem bede mogl dojsc do wanny
> 
> ......


ja bym chyba wolał ciepłą łazienkę i mniejszy komfort komunikacji z wanna niż doskonałe dojście do wanny i zimną łazienkę, pokombinuj może, zmień wymiar wanny, jej ustawienie itp, dobre ocieplenie łazienki jest tu najlepszym wyjściem, nie zrobisz teraz to zrobisz za rok czy dwa a wtedy to już może być niezła rozpierduch a i jej koszt...

----------


## giemzowka

myslalem ze 15 supermata bedzie miala podobny wspolczynikjak 20 uni mata a 20 uni mata ociepla duzo osob 
wanny nie mozna przestawic kazdy cm sie liczy

----------


## FlashBack

kropecka, mam nadzieje, ze bierzecie pod uwage dodatkowe wypelnienie przestrzeni stelazy izolacja.
okna mnie troche szczypia w oczy. wykonal bym to zupenie inaczej, reszta ok. sprawdzcie wypelnienie izolacja naroznej. wystarczy wsunac tam np. linijke i lekko odchylajac zobaczyc czy welna przylega do belki.

----------


## FlashBack

ANNNJA
owszem majster nie klamie  :wink:  krokwia jest izolatorem gdyby caly dach byl jedna krokwia.
termomodernzacja (bo tak to, trzeba nazwac) bedzie kosztowna wiec lepiej jest zdemontowac te folie.
zamocowac wieszaki (grzybki), profile, izolacje podkrokwiowa, paroizolacje i plyty.

----------


## kropecka

flashback, oczywiście zaraz pójdzie druga warstwa między stelaże.

A co konkretnie nie podoba ci się w obróbce okna? Bo tam jeszcze nie jest zrobione (chyba że to co już jest zrobione jest źle?)

Okna staramy się obrabiać zgodnie z intrukcją ze strony 

http://www.rigips.pl/strony/bibliote...y/03_poddasza/

----------


## FlashBack

gryzie mnie, ze pod i nad oknem szykujecie braki w izolacj szykujac stelaz na prefabrykat dolny mocowany pionowo a gorny poziomo. poglebiajac to zamocowanym prawdopodobnie na styk z oknem profilem u.

nie mam dobrych fotek z tego etapu.

----------


## kropecka

wiesz co, może na zdjęciach tego nie widać ale przy oknie zarówno na górze jak i na dole pierwszy profil CD jest prostopadle do okna na szerokość ok 7,5 cm (dokładnie tak jak na twojej fotce) i tam właśnie znajduje się ta izolacja. W projekcie mamy totalnie pionowo i trochę to zmieniliśmy.

----------


## FlashBack

yhy na zdjeciu tego doklanie nie widac.
czyli jest oki

----------


## mario0658

Witam wszystkich czytajacych  :smile: 
Mam malitkie pytanko.... wykonuje wlasnymi "recami" stelaze pod plyty kg 
i nie wiem jak polaczyc 2 profile CD ,ktore ida po skosie w dachu 2 spadowym.
Widze tu zdjecie :

i chodzi mi wlasnie o te polaczenie dwoch scian, to jest jakis specjalny lacznik czy skrecone ze soba jakos dwa profile C ?

Namieszalem  ale moze ktos zrozumie ten belkot  :smile:

----------


## ANNNJA

FlashBack - bardzo bardzo dziękuje, 

czyli nie da się zostawić paroizolacji i dorzucić kolejną warstwę wełny i znowu "zaparoizolować" !!..... no cóż będzie więcej roboty, 


ale powiedz jeszcze co masz na myśli pod:    " izolacje podkrokwiowa"
co to znaczy??? chyba masz na myśli wełne??? tak, tak, chyba to miałeś na myśli, 
chcemy dać 10cm podkrokwiowo a między krokwiami jest teraz 18 ,

----------


## kropecka

> (...)poglebiajac to zamocowanym prawdopodobnie na styk z oknem profilem u.


jeszcze pytanie o co w tym zdaniu chodzi?  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam wszystkich czytajacych 
> Mam malitkie pytanko.... wykonuje wlasnymi "recami" stelaze pod plyty kg 
> i nie wiem jak polaczyc 2 profile CD ,ktore ida po skosie w dachu 2 spadowym.
> Widze tu zdjecie :
> 
> i chodzi mi wlasnie o te polaczenie dwoch scian, to jest jakis specjalny lacznik czy skrecone ze soba jakos dwa profile C ?
> 
> Namieszalem  ale moze ktos zrozumie ten belkot


...chodzi o łączenie na belce narożnej...

Są to (prawdopodobnie- bo to nie moje poddasze) dwa skręcone ze sobą profile UD. Poniżej przedstawię fotki z obróbki kosza ale kosz to odwrotność naroża wiec wystarczy tylko odwrócić  :Wink2:  
 ...to są już moje fotki:







Profile UD skręcam ze sobą w narożnikach zwykłymi wkrętami do płyt... następnie trochę z użyciem siły rozginam je... i to wszystko...

----------


## kropecka

Rom Kon, tak to jest nasze poddasze, skręcone ze sobą 2 profile UD wg Twoich wskazówek. Dzięki za pomoc

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Rom Kon, tak to jest nasze poddasze, skręcone ze sobą 2 profile UD wg Twoich wskazówek. Dzięki za pomoc


miło mi że mogłem pomóc... mam nadzieję że teraz wszystko wróciło do normy i dalej pójdzie już dobrze!

...ale wcześniej... to nawet nie chcę już wspominać...

----------


## kropecka

na pewno nie będzie idealnie bo robimy to sami po raz pierwszy w życiu a do tego przydałoby się jeszcze jakieś doświadczenie. Ale dzięki waszym wskazówkom na pewno będzie lepiej niż to co było. Szkoda tylko że zmarnowaliśmy kasę, materiał i newry na to wszystko. Teraz zamiast otwierać nowe rolki wełny, nowe profile próbujemy ratować co się da z poprzedniego materiału. Pokój jest zagracony odpadami, ciężej się pracuje niż jakbyśmy od początku sami się za to wzięli. Eh, szkoda że wybory wykonawców to taka rosyjska ruletka (w naszym przypadku w  większości prac te wybory były nietrafione :/ ) Dobrze że istnieje to forum, bo gdybym zostawiła to co było to w te największe mrozy miałam w pokoju mniej niż 10 stopni. Wcale się zresztą nie dziwię, bo przy demontażu powychodziły takie "kwiatki" że sama bym nie wpadła na to że można coś tak zepsuć.

----------


## Viktor19764

Chcę podzielić się doświadczeniem. Można najpierw podbić tablicami z krokiem 20 centymetrów z boku pomieszczenia krokwi, potem z góry zawierać materiał do ocieplania. Grubość materiału do ocieplania powinna być na ćwierć mniej grubości krokwi dla wentylacyjnego odstępu, jeśli wykorzystuje się zwyczajna błona. Potem izolacja przeciwwilgociowa zawiera się już nad watą. Przedstawiam jedną fotografię, gdzie to widać.http://www.myvsirazom.org.ua/modules...album=2&pos=12
Pozdrawia

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Chcę podzielić się doświadczeniem. Można najpierw podbić tablicami z krokiem 20 centymetrów z boku pomieszczenia krokwi, potem z góry zawierać materiał do ocieplania. Grubość materiału do ocieplania powinna być na ćwierć mniej grubości krokwi dla wentylacyjnego odstępu, jeśli wykorzystuje się zwyczajna błona. Potem izolacja przeciwwilgociowa zawiera się już nad watą. Przedstawiam jedną fotografię, gdzie to widać.http://www.myvsirazom.org.ua/modules...album=2&pos=12
> Pozdrawia


...u nas jeszcze parę lat temu też się tak robiło ale wzrosły ceny wszystkiego co stosuje się do ogrzewania domu a spadły ceny wełny mineralnej i styropianu. Teraz już nikt nie daje jednej warstwy wełny a grubość ocieplenia sięga nawet 50cm... na Ukrainie jeszcze pewnie węgiel jest tańszy a wełna droższa niż u nas w Polsce. Taka technologia u nas nie spełnia nawet norm budowlanych. 

Domki bardzo ładne... widać że dużo kosztował klinkier i ładna więźba ale koszty ogrzewania przy takiej technologi u nas zabiły by inwestora. I właśnie ze względu na koszty ogrzewania technologia u nas poszła znacznie dalej.

----------


## manieq82

jaki fajny kaptur komina na ostatnim zdjęciu - taki ozdobny fikuśny  :smile:

----------


## Viktor19764

> Napisał Viktor19764
> 
> Chcę podzielić się doświadczeniem. Można najpierw podbić tablicami z krokiem 20 centymetrów z boku pomieszczenia krokwi, potem z góry zawierać materiał do ocieplania. Grubość materiału do ocieplania powinna być na ćwierć mniej grubości krokwi dla wentylacyjnego odstępu, jeśli wykorzystuje się zwyczajna błona. Potem izolacja przeciwwilgociowa zawiera się już nad watą. Przedstawiam jedną fotografię, gdzie to widać.http://www.myvsirazom.org.ua/modules...album=2&pos=12
> Pozdrawia
> 
> 
> ...u nas jeszcze parę lat temu też się tak robiło ale wzrosły ceny wszystkiego co stosuje się do ogrzewania domu a spadły ceny wełny mineralnej i styropianu. Teraz już nikt nie daje jednej warstwy wełny a grubość ocieplenia sięga nawet 50cm... na Ukrainie jeszcze pewnie węgiel jest tańszy a wełna droższa niż u nas w Polsce. Taka technologia u nas nie spełnia nawet norm budowlanych. 
> 
> Domki bardzo ładne... widać że dużo kosztował klinkier i ładna więźba ale koszty ogrzewania przy takiej technologi u nas zabiły by inwestora. I właśnie ze względu na koszty ogrzewania technologia u nas poszła znacznie dalej.



Ja nic nie mówił o grubości izolacji, a tylko o sposobie układania. I grubość izolacji do połowa metru nie mówi o współczesnej technologii, a tylko o grubości izolacji. Mi ciekawie, po czym wyznacza pan to, że Polska poszła dalej? Które czynniki uwzględnia? Czyja jest firma Isover? Czy URSA? Które kraje wciągnęły w produkcji materiału do ocieplania? Teraz nie ma narodowej produkcji, lecz jest międzynarodowa produkcja. Myślę, że mówić o tym, że jakiś kraj poszedł dalej, będzie wąskie, ponieważ wszyscy biorą udział w światowej gospodarce. Nie chcę nikogo obrazić, lecz tylko wypowiedzieć swój pogląd na podniesione pytanie.
Lecz, zwyczajnie, istnieją regionalne właściwości, o których, myślę, będzie ciekawie dowiedzieć się każdemu. Ależ?

I jeszcze, o  normach.
Wymagany współczynnik przenikania ciepła przegród dachowych nie może być większy niż 0,30 W/(mK).(http://www.instalacjebudowlane.pl/4386-33-68.htm)

Przewodność cieplna produkcji ISOVER, wymierzona w labolatoryjnych warunkach według standardu ISO 8301, znajduje się w zasięgach od 0,029 do 0,040 W/(mK). To oznacza, żeby odpowiadać normie, są dostateczne 15 centymetrów
I nikt nie zabrania dodatkowo, z zamknięciem górnej warstwy, dla lepszej izolacji, zawrzeć dolną warstwę, przed ustawieniem karton-gipsu.
My tak robimy. Grubość że robimy 20 -25 centymetrów.
Z szacunkiem Wiktor.

----------


## giemzowka

czy przy ociepleniu skosu poddasza lepiej zastosowa profil przyscienny na sciance kolankowe czy lepiej niedawac go a obnizyc jak sie da najmocniej CD do scianki kolankowej ( konstrukcja niekrzyzowa ) jakie rozwiazanie jest lepsze czy zastosowanie przyscienego wzmocni konstrukcje i np nie bedzie tak pekac styk plyty z sciana ?

----------


## 19710128

Witam.
Doradźcie coś dobrzy ludzie.
Jestem na etapie wykańczania poddasza. Chcę położyć boazerię. To pewne.
Mam położoną wełnę między krokwiami na skosach od murłaty do samego szczytu.
Planuję 30 cm ocieplenia 15 już jest. Na stropie będzie między i nad jętkami więc stelaż chcę przykręcić jak najwyżej najlepiej do samych jętek. Natomiast na skosach muszę opuścić stelaż 15cm od krokwi. moje pytanie z czego najlepiej zrobić stelaż pod boazerię?? Drewniany czy metalowy?? W związku z dużą odległością na skosach od krokwi czy potrzebny jest stelaż krzyżowy??
Z góry dzięki za wszelkie informacje.
Pozdro
kg

----------


## zbigmor

> Witam.
> Doradźcie coś dobrzy ludzie.
> Jestem na etapie wykańczania poddasza. Chcę położyć boazerię. To pewne.
> Mam położoną wełnę między krokwiami na skosach od murłaty do samego szczytu.
> Planuję 30 cm ocieplenia 15 już jest. Na stropie będzie między i nad jętkami więc stelaż chcę przykręcić jak najwyżej najlepiej do samych jętek. Natomiast na skosach muszę opuścić stelaż 15cm od krokwi. moje pytanie z czego najlepiej zrobić stelaż pod boazerię?? Drewniany czy metalowy?? W związku z dużą odległością na skosach od krokwi czy potrzebny jest stelaż krzyżowy??
> Z góry dzięki za wszelkie informacje.
> Pozdro
> kg



W tym przypadku optowałbym za stelarzem drewnianym. Zostałaby kwestia jak go przymocować do krokwi. Może fachowcy podadzą jakiś typowy sposób bo mi się kojarzą kawałki wygiętych blaszek z jednej strony zamocowanych do krokwi  (jak grzybki), a z drugiej do łat stelarza.
Boazerię łatwo byłoby zamocować korzystając ze specjalnych blaszek montażowych.

----------


## 19710128

> Napisał 19710128
> 
> Witam.
> Doradźcie coś dobrzy ludzie.
> Jestem na etapie wykańczania poddasza. Chcę położyć boazerię. To pewne.
> Mam położoną wełnę między krokwiami na skosach od murłaty do samego szczytu.
> Planuję 30 cm ocieplenia 15 już jest. Na stropie będzie między i nad jętkami więc stelaż chcę przykręcić jak najwyżej najlepiej do samych jętek. Natomiast na skosach muszę opuścić stelaż 15cm od krokwi. moje pytanie z czego najlepiej zrobić stelaż pod boazerię?? Drewniany czy metalowy?? W związku z dużą odległością na skosach od krokwi czy potrzebny jest stelaż krzyżowy??
> Z góry dzięki za wszelkie informacje.
> Pozdro
> ...


Może na uchwytach ES łaty wzdłuż krokwi (równolegle) i do tego łaty w poprzek i otrzymamy stelaż krzyżowy. Mocniejsza konstrukcja ale nie wiem czy aby konieczna. Czy jest potrzeba zawieszenia stelaża jakoś na ścianie tak jak metalowego, czy porostu zaczynamy nabijać deseczki powiedzmy 0,5cm od ściany i maskujemy to później ćwierćwałkiem?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam.
> Doradźcie coś dobrzy ludzie.
> Jestem na etapie wykańczania poddasza. Chcę położyć boazerię. To pewne.
> Mam położoną wełnę między krokwiami na skosach od murłaty do samego szczytu.
> Planuję 30 cm ocieplenia 15 już jest. Na stropie będzie między i nad jętkami więc stelaż chcę przykręcić jak najwyżej najlepiej do samych jętek. Natomiast na skosach muszę opuścić stelaż 15cm od krokwi. moje pytanie z czego najlepiej zrobić stelaż pod boazerię?? Drewniany czy metalowy?? W związku z dużą odległością na skosach od krokwi czy potrzebny jest stelaż krzyżowy??
> Z góry dzięki za wszelkie informacje.
> Pozdro
> kg


Pod boazerię stosuje się stelaż z drewna. łaty 4x5 lub podobne ale proste a o to raczej trudno. Mocowane do krokwi na ES-ach. Kiedyś były ES-y szerokości 50mm dziś tylko 60mm pod profile CD60. ale może się jeszcze gdzieś znajdzie 50-tki? za to z długością standardową bedzie krucho- 125mm a to malo... ale bud-mat produkuje dłuższe nawet na 250mm! Poziomowanie tak jak normalnego skosu z profili...

----------


## 19710128

> Napisał 19710128
> 
> Witam.
> Doradźcie coś dobrzy ludzie.
> Jestem na etapie wykańczania poddasza. Chcę położyć boazerię. To pewne.
> Mam położoną wełnę między krokwiami na skosach od murłaty do samego szczytu.
> Planuję 30 cm ocieplenia 15 już jest. Na stropie będzie między i nad jętkami więc stelaż chcę przykręcić jak najwyżej najlepiej do samych jętek. Natomiast na skosach muszę opuścić stelaż 15cm od krokwi. moje pytanie z czego najlepiej zrobić stelaż pod boazerię?? Drewniany czy metalowy?? W związku z dużą odległością na skosach od krokwi czy potrzebny jest stelaż krzyżowy??
> Z góry dzięki za wszelkie informacje.
> Pozdro
> ...


Dzięki za odpowiedź.
łaty to nie problem bo zostało mi trochę desek #32mm i te potne na łaty.
1. między jętkami a stelażem na stropie trzeba zostawić trochę miejsca czy można kręcić łaty tak aby się stykały z jętką?
2. na skosach wystarczy pojedynczy stelaż, czy może lepiej krzyżowy albo dać wzmocnienia poprzeczne chociaż pomiędzy łatami żeby wzmocnić konstrukcje? wtedy wszystkie łaty będą sztywno połączone i stelaż będzie na skosie jedną całością. to chyba lepiej?
3. czy połączyć np paskiem blachy łaty ostatnią na stropie z pierwszą na skosie?
4. kwestia połączenia ze ścianką kolankową. ponieważ murłata jest przesunięta 15cm od lica ściany wewnętrznej a skos kończy się powyżej końca ścianki, muszę ściankę kolankową przedłużyć do skosa też boazerią przybitą do stelaża. czy dać łatę w poziomie i kręcić ją też na uchwytach es do murłaty czy jakoś inaczej? czy może podbić jakimś klockiem do murłaty i do tego łatę i boazerię wtedy wyjdzie na sztywno ale chyba do murłaty może już być na sztywno zresztą będą to deseczki jakieś 20cm wysokie.

----------


## 19710128

witam
chcę położyć na poddaszu deskę 20mm lub 14mm wykonana jak boazeria lepsza grubsza??
co do rusztu to drewniany łaty 40 x 50 tylko czy dawać prostopadle wzmocnienia ??
pozdro
kg

----------


## kropecka

hj, mam pilne pytanie odnośnie płytowania. Po pierwsze jaka jest kolejność (tzn czy ma znaczenie czy najpierw się przykręci płyty na sufici a później na skosie czy nie ma?)

i srugie pytanie, jaki układ płyt będzie najbardziej optymalny w miejscu gdzie znajdują się okna?



I czy przy krawędzi zostawia się midzy ścianą a płytą jakiś odstęp?

----------


## bodal

> hj, mam pilne pytanie odnośnie płytowania. Po pierwsze jaka jest kolejność (tzn czy ma znaczenie czy najpierw się przykręci płyty na sufici a później na skosie czy nie ma?)
> 
> i srugie pytanie, jaki układ płyt będzie najbardziej optymalny w miejscu gdzie znajdują się okna?
> 
> 
> 
> I czy przy krawędzi zostawia się midzy ścianą a płytą jakiś odstęp?



mam pytanie jak zamocowaliście profile pod oknem i nad oknem ??
macie może jakieś zdjęcia bardziej dokładne
interesuje mnie jak i czym one są zamocowane aby uzyskać jak najwięcej światła

----------


## aswiet76

> Witam.
> Doradźcie coś dobrzy ludzie.
> Jestem na etapie wykańczania poddasza. Chcę położyć boazerię. To pewne.
> Mam położoną wełnę między krokwiami na skosach od murłaty do samego szczytu.
> Planuję 30 cm ocieplenia 15 już jest. Na stropie będzie między i nad jętkami więc stelaż chcę przykręcić jak najwyżej najlepiej do samych jętek. Natomiast na skosach muszę opuścić stelaż 15cm od krokwi. moje pytanie z czego najlepiej zrobić stelaż pod boazerię?? Drewniany czy metalowy?? W związku z dużą odległością na skosach od krokwi czy potrzebny jest stelaż krzyżowy??
> Z góry dzięki za wszelkie informacje.
> Pozdro
> kg


A w przypadku opuszczenia stelaża o 15 cm ale przy montażu póxniej standardowej płyty g-k? Czy na samych ES-ach (http://www.rigips.pl/strony/bibliote.../pdf/47005.pdf) można aż o tyle obniżyć? Czy może lepiej stosować wieszaki Rigistyl (http://www.rigips.pl/strony/bibliote.../pdf/47007.pdf)?

----------


## karcio102

Witam

Będę układał płyty GK na suficie i skosach poddasza i zauważyłem że skos poddasza ma 3,5 m długości.
Zawsze mi się wydawało że nie przekroczę 3 m czyli że płyta GK o długości 3 m mi wystarczy. A tu wyszło że brakuje mi  ok. 50cm.
Rozumiem że nie jest to jakiś problem życiowy.
*I czy układać płyty w układzie 3m + brakujące 0,5 m czy też np 2 m i 1,5 m* (oczywiście tak żeby łączenie wypadło na profilu).
I jak rozumiem taki brzeg trzeba naciąć nożykiem żeby uzyskać podobną krawędź jak przy normalnej krawędzi płyty GK.
I czy trzeba go też zagruntować ? A jeśli tak to gruntujemy przed czy po zamocowaniu płyt ?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## barakuda

tak czytam te Wasze wątpliwości na temat foli paroprzepuszczalnej i paroizolacyjnej i nie mogę się nadziwić ludzkiej głupocie. jeżeli chcecie mieć dobrą informację to zadzwońcie do producenta wełny , ponieważ tylko producent wełny odpowie Wam jakie parametry spełniać powinna folia dla jego wyrobu.
Folia na której opakowaniu producent nie podaje parametrów jest folią do tzw. kitu , że nie wyrażę się na forum inaczej. Nie znacie fizyki. Każdą folie można nazwać paroizolacyjną , ale dla budownictwa w zależności od miejsca jej zastosowania stawiane są inne wymaganie , a więc inne parametry i większość folii paroizolacyjnych na polskim rynku nie nadaje się nawet na  ściany, a nie mówiąc o dachach czy stropach. Szkoda że wszystkie fachowe pisma w Polsce w tym również " nasze sympatyczne " nie posiadają fachowców z prawdziwego zdarzenia i opierają się na firmowych artykulikach gdzie "każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali", a wyłowienie w tym obiektywnej prawdy jest niemożliwe. No cóż każdy chce zarobić , a na pisaniu o budownictwie które to artykuły czytają frajerzy zarobić najłatwiej , tylko dlaczego nie piszą prawdy ? - bo pewnie sami nie wiedzą a powtarzają obiegowe prawdy za innymi. I to byłoby na tyle.  :cool:

----------


## szczukot

Mozesz troche rozwinac temat folii ? Bo mi tez sie wydaje takl jak mowisz, ale konkrety jakiekolwiek ciezko gdzies znalezc. Mowa tu o ocieplaniu poddasza, wiec temat powinien ograniczyc sie do folii na poddasze.

Fantom

----------


## mariankossy

> tak czytam te Wasze wątpliwości na temat foli paroprzepuszczalnej i paroizolacyjnej i nie mogę się nadziwić ludzkiej głupocie. jeżeli chcecie mieć dobrą informację to zadzwońcie do producenta wełny , ponieważ tylko producent wełny odpowie Wam jakie parametry spełniać powinna folia dla jego wyrobu.
> Folia na której opakowaniu producent nie podaje parametrów jest folią do tzw. kitu , że nie wyrażę się na forum inaczej. Nie znacie fizyki. Każdą folie można nazwać paroizolacyjną , ale dla budownictwa w zależności od miejsca jej zastosowania stawiane są inne wymaganie , a więc inne parametry i większość folii paroizolacyjnych na polskim rynku nie nadaje się nawet na  ściany, a nie mówiąc o dachach czy stropach. Szkoda że wszystkie fachowe pisma w Polsce w tym również " nasze sympatyczne " nie posiadają fachowców z prawdziwego zdarzenia i opierają się na firmowych artykulikach gdzie "każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali", a wyłowienie w tym obiektywnej prawdy jest niemożliwe. No cóż każdy chce zarobić , a na pisaniu o budownictwie które to artykuły czytają frajerzy zarobić najłatwiej , tylko dlaczego nie piszą prawdy ? - bo pewnie sami nie wiedzą a powtarzają obiegowe prawdy za innymi. I to byłoby na tyle.


@barakuda skąd tak obszerna wiedza ,  :Roll:  
moze  podaj temat twojej pracy dyplomowej oraz nazwisko  promotora.

Podaj jak możesz żródła twojej wiedzy to i ja się podszkolę.

----------


## barakuda

Widzisz mariankossy -"wiedza to potęgi klucz " jeśli trochę jej "łykniesz" to może "pokumasz". Nie gniewaj się,  ale wyszydzać ze wszystkiego to brzydka postawa. Prof. Sztur który twierdzi , że każdy "śpiewać może " ma rację ,ale nie wiem czy zauważyłeś - on śmieje się z tych co pojęcia o tym nie mają. Więc jeśli masz do powiedzenia w sprawie coś konstruktywnego to powiedz, albo ....na pewno nie poniżę się do dorównywania w dół .
pozdrawiam  :cool:

----------


## mariankossy

> Widzisz mariankossy -"wiedza to potęgi klucz " jeśli trochę jej "łykniesz" to może "pokumasz". Nie gniewaj się,  ale wyszydzać ze wszystkiego to brzydka postawa. Prof. Sztur który twierdzi , że każdy "śpiewać może " ma rację ,ale nie wiem czy zauważyłeś - on śmieje się z tych co pojęcia o tym nie mają. Więc jeśli masz do powiedzenia w sprawie coś konstruktywnego to powiedz, albo ....na pewno nie poniżę się do dorównywania w dół .
> pozdrawiam


Czcigodny barakudo
Jeśli potrzebujesz dobrej rady w tym zakresie to zostaw kontakt prywatny. 
pozdrawiam    :cool:

----------


## barakuda

> całe szczęscie że na tym forum są osoby które wolą poważną rozmowę niż wycieczki osobiste , więc w tym sensie i tonie odpowiadam ci po raz ostatni, , niezależnie co napiszesz pod moim adresem , ale merytorycznie mogę  pogadać , o ile jesteś w stanie taką dyskusję prowadzić i mimo wszystko pozdrawiam

----------


## barakuda

kropecka
jest prosta zasada przy układaniu płyt wszelakiej maści w tym również g-k na poddaszu - zawsze poziomo czyli w poprzek krokiew, a co do łączenia płyt sufitowych i skosów to najlepiej zrobić najpierw sufitowe , a na skosach dobrać tak ich wymiar , aby na łączeniu płyt sufitowych i na skosach była przerwa ok. 1 cm. Tą przerwę uzupełnij akrylem, aby póżniej móc pomalować. powodzenia

----------


## edde

> kropecka
> *jest prosta zasada przy układaniu płyt wszelakiej maści w tym również g-k na poddaszu - zawsze poziomo czyli w poprzek krokiew*, a co do łączenia płyt sufitowych i skosów to najlepiej zrobić najpierw sufitowe , a na skosach dobrać tak ich wymiar , aby na łączeniu płyt sufitowych i na skosach była przerwa ok. 1 cm. Tą przerwę uzupełnij akrylem, aby póżniej móc pomalować. powodzenia


żadna to zasada, no chyba że Twoja, każdy ma prawo mieć przecież zasady, ja proponowałbym poprawniejszą: płyty prostopadle ale do profili ( a te na skosach przeważnie są poziomo, na grzybkach na krokwiach i Twoja zasada bierze w łeb niestety)

----------


## barakuda

edde
może wymyśliłeś coś sam z własnego podwórka i masz racje wolno Ci tak podchodzić . Ale jeśli tylko zechcesz się czegoś  nauczyć o budownictwie szkieletowym to dowiesz się że dzisiaj całe wykonawstwo dachów jest zapożyczone z tej właśnie technologii i do dzisiaj paprane w wykonawstwie przez mędrków nie mających o tej technologii pojęcia. Więc powtarzam i na pewno nie robię pomyłki g-k kładziemy w poprzek krokwi , a jeżeli dalej tego nie rozumiesz to może wybierz się na szkolenie do firmy Knauf i jak przywieziesz mi dyplom autoryzowanego montażysty to może dowiesz się tam że w razie jakiejkolwiek reklamacji Twoje racje będą wisiały na patyku. Więc posłuchaj dobrej rady i wykonuj poprawnie . Nie wolno nawet na forum pisać tego co się wie , po prostu jeśli udzielasz rad to wiedz co piszesz. 
pozdrwiam Cię edde

----------


## Rom-Kon

> kropecka
> jest prosta zasada przy układaniu płyt wszelakiej maści w tym również g-k na poddaszu - *zawsze poziomo* czyli w poprzek krokiew, a co do łączenia płyt sufitowych i skosów to najlepiej zrobić najpierw sufitowe , a na skosach dobrać tak ich wymiar , aby na* łączeniu płyt sufitowych i na skosach była przerwa ok. 1 cm. Tą przerwę uzupełnij akrylem*, aby póżniej móc pomalować. powodzenia


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:

----------


## mariankossy

> edde
> może wymyśliłeś coś sam z własnego podwórka i masz racje wolno Ci tak podchodzić . Ale jeśli tylko zechcesz się czegoś  nauczyć o budownictwie szkieletowym to dowiesz się że dzisiaj całe wykonawstwo dachów jest zapożyczone z tej właśnie technologii i do dzisiaj paprane w wykonawstwie przez mędrków nie mających o tej technologii pojęcia. *Więc powtarzam i na pewno nie robię pomyłki g-k kładziemy w poprzek krokwi , a jeżeli dalej tego nie rozumiesz to może wybierz się na szkolenie do firmy Knauf* i jak przywieziesz mi dyplom autoryzowanego montażysty to może dowiesz się tam że w razie jakiejkolwiek reklamacji Twoje racje będą wisiały na patyku. Więc posłuchaj dobrej rady i wykonuj poprawnie . Nie wolno nawet na forum pisać tego co się wie , po prostu jeśli udzielasz rad to wiedz co piszesz. 
> pozdrwiam Cię edde


@ barakuda ty chyba spałeś i nie  zapoznałes sie na szkoleniu z Karty systemowe - zeszyty techniczne :  *Zabudowa poddasza D61*
http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/karty_systemowe/D61.pdf

Tak więc zajrzyj do tego i zapoznaj się ze stroną 12 a nie pitol głupot i nie wprowadzaj ludzi w błąd.
 Ale jeśli tylko zechcesz się czegoś  nauczyć o budownictwie to więcej czytaj a mniej się wymądrzaj bo jestes " cieniutki" w teorii .

----------


## Rom-Kon

...najpierw chciałem napisać: [email protected] kto to jest!!  Ale teraz zaczyna mnie to nawet śmieszyć   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
nudno było wiec teraz chociaż jest trochę ruchu na forum!   :Wink2:

----------


## kropecka

eh, to my w takim razie źle zrobiliśmy bo robiliśmy prostopadle do profili , o tak   :Wink2:

----------


## edde

> ...najpierw chciałem napisać: [email protected] kto to jest!!  Ale teraz zaczyna mnie to nawet śmieszyć     
> nudno było wiec teraz chociaż jest trochę ruchu na forum!


no faktycznie, już mnie zaczęło ruszać, ale to musi być jakiś nawiedzony prowokator, taki "rozrusznik" tematu, tacy też czasem niezbędni  :Wink2:  no to ok, ave barakuda!

----------


## Tom33Gdynia

Witam
Przeczytałem 20 stron tego wątku. Własnie zaczynam docieplenie dachu. Piszę do Was bo mam mątlik w głowie i chciałbym usystematyzować wiedzę tu zdobytą. Liczę że znajdziecie chwile i mi pomożecie. Z góry wielkie dzięki
Oto parametry mojego dachu i domu:
Dachówka
Membrana delta max
Deskowanie pełne
Krokwie 18cm – myślę o wełnie /ursa df  35/ 15cm pomiędzy i 10cm na.
Poddasze użytkowe + strych (w szczycie 1,76cm).
W domu będzie wentylacja mechaniczna. 
Wełnę kładę do kalenicy. Pracę wykonuję sam (+ kumaty teść )
Długosć dachu 7-8 m, kąt nachylenia 42 stopnie
Kalenice nawiercam i na szczycie rozcinam membranę

Moje pytania (także do Zbycha  :wink: 

Przy takich wymiarach krokwi jaką wełnę polecacie – oczywiście zależy mi na najlepszych parametrach utrzymania ciepła.

Czy izolować( co uzyskam izolując?) dodatkowo sufit poddasza jeśli wełna i tak idzie do kalenicy? 
Czy ktoś z Was tak zrobił? Czy może opisać spostrzeżenia cieplne w zimie?

Czym zaizolować pionowo ściankę kolankowo? – myślę o wełnie

Przy takich parametrach dachu wystarczy wentylacja pomiędzy wełną a deskowaniem 3-4cm czy dać większę. Proszę o zargumentowanie wypowiedzi.

Czy jeśli mam nawierconą kalenicę (otwory 20mm co 10cm) czy muszę zostawiać wentylację pomiędzy odeskowaniem a wełną?

----------


## Jacek Dudek

> eh, to my w takim razie źle zrobiliśmy bo robiliśmy prostopadle do profili , o tak


Z doświadczenia kręcenie płyt prostopadle do profili jest jak najbardziej poprawne, a wręcz konieczne. Połączenie płyty falc-falc wdłóż profili prowadzących wcześniej czy póżniej skończy się popękaniem łączeń. Gdzieś wcześniej zdaje się zamieszczałem sposób w jaki powinno się wykonywać pewny ruszt i niepękające łączenia. Jedyne zarysowania jakie mogą się pojawić, to połączenia ślizgowe ściana murowana - płyta k-g ze względów na ruchy konstrukcji dachowej. Jednak te są kwestią estetyczną, którą zawsze można niewielkim nakładem pracy poprawić. Po prostu akryl, mały pędzelek + odrobina farby. W ten sposób mamy konstrukcję niezawodną przez lata i znoszącą praktycznie wszystkie ruchy budynku związane np. z osiadaniem. 
Pozdrawiam
Tomasz Pietras

----------


## pierwek

> Karty systemowe - zeszyty techniczne :  *Zabudowa poddasza D61*
> http://www.knauf.pl/cms_media/karty_systemowe/D61.pdf


na stronie 18 detal A jest narysowane że można połączyć płytę z profilem przyściennym UD (między profilami CD).

Myślałem że połączenie płyty z profilem przyściennym to błąd.   :Roll:

----------


## marian02

mam pytanie, czy pod deskowaniem przykrytym membraną paraprzepuszczalną należy dawać szczelinę wentylacyjną.O ile temat był już wałkowany to proszę o wskazanie miejsca, z góry dziękuję  :Lol:

----------


## karcio102

Ponieważ szczęśliwie zeszło na temat poprawności płytowania skosów poddasza to jak powtórzę swoje pytanie z początku strony (na które nie uzyskałem odpowiedzi):

Co zrobić jeśli długość skosu jest większa niż 3 m ( u mnie 3,5m) ?

*I czy układać płyty w układzie 3m + brakujące 0,5 m czy też np 2 m i 1,5 m (oczywiście tak żeby łączenie wypadło na profilu).*

I jak rozumiem taki brzeg trzeba naciąć nożykiem żeby uzyskać podobną krawędź jak przy normalnej krawędzi płyty GK.
I czy trzeba go też zagruntować ? A jeśli tak to gruntujemy przed czy po zamocowaniu płyt ?

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc.

Pozdrawiam
Andrzej

----------


## pierwek

wydaje mi się ze płyta powinna być podparta na minimum 3 profilach. Czyli powinna mieć minimum te 120cm długości. Ja mam skos około 5m i tak staram się robić. Naprzemiennie wchodzą albo 2 albo 3 płyty.

----------


## cegieł

> ....
> zakleił wszystko ładnie folią odblaskową- Strotex ALU 150, , 
> a teraz po wnikliwych analizach i czytaniu doszliśmy do wniosku że trzeba to docieplić min. 10cm na tych krokwiach, ale nie chcemy zrywać tej foli i mąż wpadł na pomysł żeby montować na ES, - wtedy unikniemy i zrywania tej foli i dziurawienia, ale tutaj FlaschBack świetnie pokazałeś na zdjęciu jak to wygląda i jakie ma wady, 
> więc pozostaje tylko na grzybkach- tylko że wtedy trzeba zrywać folie, 
> 
> 1. czy jest jeszcze jakiś inny sposób mocowania taki żeby dobrze zamocować i montować do krokwi od czoła- aby zostawić folie???
> 2. wyczytałam że można "docieplać" po foli do 50% wcześniejszego ocieplenia,  czy zostawiając tą folie, dokładając 10cm wełny nałożyć kolejną folie ??
> 3. co będzie się działo w tej przegrodzie? czy nie będzie się skraplała para?
> 
> prosze o podpowiedzi , i z góry dziękuje!!!


Ja zrezygnowałbym z ostatniej warstwy wełny i zostawiając paroizilację założyłbym izolację isobooster . 
Wg producenta 2,4 cm zastępuje 9 cm wełny lub 4cm isobooster zamiast 14 cm wełny. Odporne na wilgoć. Ja prawdopodobnie docieplę tym całe poddasze całkowicie rezygnując z wełny. Wszyscy straszą błędami wykonania i możliwością zawilgocenia wełny, a tu święty spokój.
Znajomy zastosował i jest bardzo zadowolony, a cena zbliżona do lepszej wełny.
A co o tym myślą specjaliści?

----------


## Sławek...

...ja jako specjalista uważam, że usiłujesz zrobić reklamę "swojego" produktu.... ale może się mylę.....

----------


## cegieł

Może faktycznie wykazałem zbyt dużo entuzjazmu i post wyglądał jak reklamówka, ale przyznaję że jestem pod wrażeniem tej izolacji.
Nie jest to "mój" produkt choć pewnie wkrótce stanę się posiadaczem kilkuset metrów na moim poddaszu.
Ale wracając do merytorycznej strony dyskusji. Wydaje mi się, że takie zastosowanie miało by rację bytu. 

Wciąż odwołuję się do opinii specjalistów.

----------


## barakuda

mariankossy
jesli ktoś z nas dwóch pitoli to może wolisz argumenty bo samo pitolenie z archiwów Twojej wiedzy mi nie wystarcza . Zawsze powtarzam takim jak Ty : zwycięża siła argumentów i skoro w tym sporze potrafisz wyłącznie obrażać , toś właśnie cienki  jak nitka pajęcza. Wiedza polega na tym , że nie obraża tylko wygrywa siłą argumentów , a jak widać po Twoich odpowiedziach argumentów Ci braknie . Zeszyty o których piszesz piszą tacy jak Ty , więc może trochę argumentów przejętych od takich co domami szkieletowymi zajmują się dłużej niż TY bo inżynierów amerykańskich . Widać głupsi są od Ciebie bo mają zupełnie inną teorię :
- płyty wewnętrzne również te z karton- gipsu układane są w poprzek konstrukcji bo stanowią jej wzmocnienie wewnętrzne - konstrukcją w tym przypadku jest krokiew dachu,
- przyjmując że docieplenie dachu powinno dla ocieplenia krokiew i likwidacji mostków cieplnych być położone warstwą podwójną poniżej krokiew to pierwszy rząd łat idzie w poprzek krokiew , drugi rząd kontrłat idzie wzdłuż krokiew i karton-gips idzie dlatego w poprzek kontrłat, czyli w poprzek krokiew.
Ponieważ płyty poszycia zewnętrznego kładzie się również w poprzek dla wzmocnienia konstrukcji szkieletowej stąd wzięła się ogólna zasada, ze płyty w szkielecie kładzie się zawsze w poprzek konstrukcji głównej .
Ty zapewne jesteś dużo mocniejszy w tym temacie i jako er. gawędziarz podasz nam niezbite argumenty na swoje racje . Przykro mi że nie posiadam własnej teorii w tym względzie jak Ty i posługuję się opinią mądrzejszych od siebie, ale Ty zapewne masz o nich własne zdanie co wyrazisz myślą w pełni konstruktywną : "oni też pitolą". A więc niech stanie się na Twoim. Każdy kto zechce, pewnie Ciebie posłucha - czego Ci życzę z całego serca
Twój oddany Tobie wielbiciel

----------


## orko

Wygląda na to, że barakuda wreszcie doczytał coś do końca!

----------


## Sławek...

> Może faktycznie wykazałem zbyt dużo entuzjazmu i post wyglądał jak reklamówka, ale przyznaję że jestem pod wrażeniem tej izolacji.
> Nie jest to "mój" produkt choć pewnie wkrótce stanę się posiadaczem kilkuset metrów na moim poddaszu.


...byłem na stronie i widziałem... parametry przeczytałem...
powiem szczerze, że z suchego opisu wygląda to ciekawie, jednak jak każde rewolucyjne rozwiązanie wymaga chyba sprawdzenia w praktyce....

----------


## barakuda

To co w Polsce nazywacie rewolucją inni stosują od dawna . Nie mam zamiaru budować nowych teorii .Wystarczy trochę się dokształcać samemu , polskie tygrysy architektury nie lubią tego robić . Budownictwo szkieletowe liczy sobie ponad dwieście lat, a to że dociera do nas z takim opóźnieniem to wina architektów i sposobu ich uczenia. Jeszcze raz podkreślam , nie uzurpuje sobie patentu na coś co dawno zostało wymyślone , ale są na tym forum specjaliści co mają swoje teorie i dopiero czas pokaże kto miał rację , więc spokojnie . Nie robię rewolucji , dzielę się swoją wiedzą i wcale nie będę zawiedziony jeśli ktoś nie chce z tej wiedzy korzystać . Dlatego z góry przepraszam wszystkich malkontentów.
Mam jednak nadzieję , że każdy ma swój rozum i dlatego uważam że wiedza to siła argumentów , a nie uporu. Ja podaje argumenty , a przemyślenia zostawiam innym . Nie staram się operować ani inwektywami , ani obrażać , jeśli nie zostanę do tego sprowokowany. Tak że drodzy adwersarze życzę Wam każdemu aby opinie popierali argumentami - to jest konstruktywne działanie dla dobra ogółu.
popzdrawiam  :Lol:

----------


## barakuda

karcio 102
przepraszam , jeśli pominąłem Ciebie ,bo bezapelacyjnie wątek jest Twój , ale wydawało mi się że odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie uzasadniłem w jaki sposób ja bym to wykonał i jeśli czegoś nie rozumiesz pytaj . Ja posługuję się zasadą że przy prawidłowo wykonanym ociepleniu poddasza płyty kładzie się poziomo tzn w poprzek krokwi. Jeśli wykonałeś poddasze wg innego sposobu , to zwróć się do specjalistów którzy te sposoby opatentowali  . Ja nie uznaje kompromisów w tym względzie . Ocieplenie poddasza , jak również ułożenie prawidłowe folii robi się albo dobrze , albo źle i podaje argumenty . Wierzę we własną wiedzę w tym zakresie i nie uprawiam eksperymentów na własnym "siedzeniu". Podkreślam eksperymentowali ludzie 200 lat temu , a dzisiaj wystarczy korzystać z ich doświadczenia.
pozdrawiam  :cool:

----------


## edde

> karcio 102
> przepraszam , jeśli pominąłem Ciebie ,bo bezapelacyjnie wątek jest Twój ........



 :Lol:  ktoś tu przeoczył ze wątek jest Izy, która to założyła go 7 lat temu...  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  




> ........Podkreślam eksperymentowali ludzie 200 lat temu , a dzisiaj wystarczy korzystać z ich doświadczenia.
> pozdrawiam


... wzmacniając konstrukcję więźby dachowej płytami gk przykręconymi prostopadle do krokwi... głupota nie boli... niestety...  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...) głupota nie boli... niestety...


faktycznie niestety - gdyby bolała ludzie zaczęli by się leczyć!

----------


## Sławek...

... a gdyby umiała latać.... to by się działo....  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

...co  jest? temat spadł z topu? no to hop do góry! 
...przynajmniej doda mi go do subskrypcji  :wink:

----------


## Terry

A ja mam pytanie o cenę ocieplenia poddasza, wełna 15 , 5 folia i płyty. Budujemy  w Wielkopolsce jeśli to ma znaczenie. WIem, że był osobny wątek na temat cen ale w tym nowym forum trudno mi się połapać

----------


## Maniek123

Jedno jest  pewne ludzie ktorzy w polsce sami sie uczą i praktykuja dziwne metody 99% robią żle u mnie zabudowe poddasza wykonywał chlopak ktory 7 lat w Angli pracował tylko przy plytach gipsowych i po rozmowie z nim podczas prac wykonywanych umnie jedno jest pewne nigdy zadnych plaszczyzn czy to sufit czy poddasze nie wykonuje sie na pojedynczym stelazu zawsze podwojny krzyzowy mowią żeby nieprzykrecac plyt do profilu przysciennego umnie są przykrecone i niepopekane jest tez normalnie poszpachlowane normalnie bez dziwnych kontrolowanych pekniec czy tym podobne i jest dobrze nic niepeka ludzie najwazniejszy jest stelaz  niepowiem za metr 55zł m2 ale warto sam sie przekonałem o tym bo pierw robil umnie usluge pan za 30 zł i niestety dlamnie musiał zaoszczedzic na czasie swojej pracy i dotego niewiedza techniczna to pierwszy krok do pekniec

----------


## Kuba Dąb

> A ja mam pytanie o cenę ocieplenia poddasza, wełna 15 , 5 folia i płyty. Budujemy  w Wielkopolsce jeśli to ma znaczenie. WIem, że był osobny wątek na temat cen ale w tym nowym forum trudno mi się połapać



W każdym regionie wygląda to inaczej, ale na internecie są chyba jakieś poglądowe kalkulatory na ten temat.

----------


## preem82

Witam

Czy ktos moze mi powiedziec jak daleko wsunąć wełnę w stronę murłaty ??? Pytam bo tam są zamontowane szczeliny wentylacyjne, a w nich tzw. grzebienie ???

Czy tamtędy nie bedzie sie dostawala wilgoc do ocieplenia ???

----------


## Akusta

> Jak myślicie, czy warto zastosować do ocieplenia poddasza wełnę grubości 30 cm, czy Waszym zdaniem wystarczy 20.


W podłodze - w zależności od wysokości legara - poprawnie 60% wysokości między stropem a warstwą spodnią płyty OSB/Spano lub podłogi.
W niziutkich suchych posadzkach na legarach wełna najczęściej 50 lub 100.

W krokwiach - brak doświadczenia.

Pozdrawiam
r.

----------


## edde

wow, *Akusta*, sadzisz, że od listopada *2003* roku *izat* ciągle boryka się z tym problemem ??  :wink:

----------


## Jani_63

:smile:

----------


## MonikaC

ja zaczęłam sznurowanie.......

----------


## moo88

Wełna, żeby spełniać warunki nie może być zbytnio ściśnięta. 5 cm na 25 grubości jeszcze ok. Ale nie więcej. Przestrzenie między włóknami też są izolacją. Więc pakując Bóg wie jaką grubość między krokwie i ściskać ile się da to nie jest dobry pomysł.

----------


## MonikaC

Połowa zasznurowana - matko myślałam że jest to przyjemniejsze  :eek: 
Może za dwa tygodnie upchamy wełnę.

Czy 12cm w krokwie 15cm i na to 15 cm będzie dobrze?

----------


## dab

> układasz na konstrukcji pod płyty GK


a co w sytuacji gdy nie planuje sie plyt G/K badz chce sie je polozyc w pozniejszym czasie?
Jak przymocowac te koncowa warstwe welny? Macie jakies sprawdzone metody? (czy tez pozostaje jedynei ruszt pod G/K?)

----------


## MonikaC

Dab nie mam pojęcia  :sad: 

U mnie poddasze zasznurowane, wełna czeka na upchnięcie  :smile: . 
*Teraz zastanawiamy się jakiej firmy kupić profile, wieszaki, folię, płyty itd. Może ktoś coś doradzi????*

----------


## Jani_63

> a co w sytuacji gdy nie planuje sie plyt G/K badz chce sie je polozyc w pozniejszym czasie?
> Jak przymocowac te koncowa warstwe welny? Macie jakies sprawdzone metody? (czy tez pozostaje jedynei ruszt pod G/K?)


 Jak planujesz w późniejszym terminie K-G to i tak wieszaki powinieneś przymocować wcześniej.
Do tych wieszaków zamiast rusztu sznurek.

----------


## dab

Tylko ze ja wstepnie planuje nie klasc plyt G/K tylko chcialem zabudowac je jakimis kasetonami czy czyms w tym stylu. tu mam rozterke w kwestii ocieplenia - jak poloze ostatnio 5cm warstwe welny (jak ja zamocowac skoro nie planuje stelazu G/K) A nie chcialbym robic zabudowy bez kladzenia tej ostatniej - kryjacej mostki termiczne.  ::-(: 
Macie jakies patenty w tej kwestii?

----------


## Jani_63

To może tak.
Do czego planujesz przeczepić te kasetony?
Bo jeśli nie bezpośrednio do krokwi to musisz jakieś wieszaki wykonać (przymocować).
Bo albo coś podpieramy albo podwieszamy.
Inaczej się nie da.   :wink:

----------


## heron

Witam,

Czy macie jakiś patent na uniknięcie dziurawienia paroizolacji podczas montażu płyt GK? Z tego co czytam, to zwykle folie daje się na stelaż, a na to przychodzą płyty GK. Przykręcenie ich do stelaża tworzy parę tysięcy dziur w paroizolacji, w której uszczelnienie wkłada się tyle wysiłku.
Czy jest zatem jakiś patent na to? 

Z góry dzięki.

----------


## dab

> To może tak.
> Do czego planujesz przeczepić te kasetony?
> Bo jeśli nie bezpośrednio do krokwi to musisz jakieś wieszaki wykonać (przymocować).
> Bo albo coś podpieramy albo podwieszamy.
> Inaczej się nie da.


no wlasnie....no wlasnie...czyli jesli dam jakies wieszaki (np w ksztalcie litery "L"?) to moge pomiedzy dac na ich wysokosc, welne i znow ja zasznurkowac? Dobra podazam droga...  :Confused:

----------


## admin

Zapraszamy do kontaktu z Ekpertem Forum. Na pytania - *jeszcze tylko przez kilka dni* - odpowiada URSA

*Porady Eksperta:* http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...łna-mineralna

URSA Polska jest producentem szerokiej gamy materiałów izolacyjnych. Podstawowe produkty firmy to *wełna mineralna URSA GLASSWOOL* oraz *polistyren ekstrudowany URSA XPS*, a także nowość w ofercie - *biała wełna mineralna PURE ONE*. Dzięki nim producent zapewnia wiele rozwiązań w zakresie *izolacji termicznej* i *wyciszenia pomieszczeń*.

Materiały izolacyjne, ocieplenie dachu, ocieplenie poddasza, izolacje techniczne, izolacja ścian, sufitów i podłóg – URSA oferuje rozwiązania dla wszystkich. 

Czekamy na Państwa pytania 
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Akrimka

> Witam,
> 
> Czy macie jakiś patent na uniknięcie dziurawienia paroizolacji podczas montażu płyt GK? Z tego co czytam, to zwykle folie daje się na stelaż, a na to przychodzą płyty GK. Przykręcenie ich do stelaża tworzy parę tysięcy dziur w paroizolacji, w której uszczelnienie wkłada się tyle wysiłku.
> Czy jest zatem jakiś patent na to? 
> 
> Z góry dzięki.


Nie przykrecac to nie podziurawisz,   dac na klej.. :smile:  hahha
Bez przesady, te maleńkie otwory po śrubach sie uszcelniaja same, nie popadajmy w skrajnośc.

----------


## seboolba

Witam serdecznie,mam problem z dociepleniem,moja firma ciagle mi sugeruje aby ocieplenie szlo po calosci dachu plus na jetkach,czy nie powinno byc tak ze ociepla sie tylko do wysokosci sufitu(jetek)czyli czesc mieszkalna a reszte nie?ciezko znalesc jednoznaczna odpowiedz,mnie sie wydaje ze to wywalanie pieniedzy w bloto podwojne ocieplenie ponad mieszkalna czescia,niech tam sobie powietrze przewiewa dach.Prosze o rade bo cos mi sie wydaje ze chca metrow nabic :smile:

----------


## seboolba

czyli jak rozumiem czesc mieszkalna do jetek?

----------


## ziuta62

Jak ocieplić dach nad slaonem z pustką tak aby została widoczna więżba lub chociaż jej część. Po to poniekąd będzie to robione, aby mieć widoczne belki stropowe i trochę drzewa spod dachu. Dziękuję i pozdrawiam!

----------


## ziuta62

No właśnie! Dobre pytanie. Śledząc jednak ten wątek to jednak ty lepiej widzisz niż ci co ocieplają i widzą i dotykają. Wiem, że reklamy to coś nie na miejscu tu na forum, ale mógłbys podać jakąś wełnę "nie za grubą" ale o bardzo dobrym współczynniku, tak co by cokolwiek ciepełka zatrzymać? Dzięki!

----------


## ziuta62

Dziękuje bardzeńko FlashBack! Przepisałam jota w jotę do mojego kajetu i wykorzystam do testów, ale nie praktycznych. Na błędach nie zamierzam się uczyć bo ja jestem tylko od płacenia. Być może spotkamy się na Podhalu. Jeszcze raz dzięki i pozdrawiam!!!

----------


## Przemmekk81

co myslicie o układaniu wełny na zakład.. zamiast jednej 15 cm - na zakład 10cm i 5cm ? jest sens meczyc sie w ten sposob w wykonastwie

----------


## Jani_63

A drugiej warstwy pod krokwiowo nie planujesz?
Chcesz pozostać przy tych 15cm?

----------


## pionan

> A drugiej warstwy pod krokwiowo nie planujesz?
> Chcesz pozostać przy tych 15cm?


ja chce pozostać. Tzn w projekcie mamm 15cm, ale dam 18cm, bo taką szerokość mają krokwie. Zresztą to się okaże. Może rzuci się jeszcze jakieś 5cm w stelaż do płyt GK.

----------


## Przemmekk81

planuje 15+ 5cm badz 18+5cm

----------


## Tomek W

Witam,

Przyłącze sie do kilku opinii mówiących o wieszej grubości ocieplenia poddasza.
Przede wszystkim zmniejsza sie znacząco straty ciepła (stosujac grubośc 25-30 cm), a układając wełnę dwuwarstwowo eliminuje sie występowanie mostków termicznych.

Co do wyboru producenta - to tutaj trzeba powiedzieć, że materiały pod względem izolacyjności nie róznią się znacznie. Jeśli wybieramy materiał o lepszej (niższej) lambdzie jest on automatycznie droższy i pomimo mniejszej grubości jaką potrzebujemy by osiągnac odpowiednie parametry płacimy podobnie.

Warto ewentulanie dokonac obliczeń i weryfikacji rozwiązania poddasza. Informacje takie można uzyskać czy to w materiałach producentów czy bezpośrednio w działach doradztwa technicznego. Warto czasami czy to napisac maila czy zadzwonić i rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości dot. rozwiazania i grubości oraz sposobu montażu ocieplenia na poddaszu.

Istotne jest tez wykonanie. W przypadku niewłaściwego wykonania pomimo zastosowania odpowiedniego materiału moze się okazać ze na poddaszu jest zimno bo np. są "szpary" między warstwami wełny. Dlatego tez warto czasem spojrzec jak powinno wyglądać poprawnie zamontowane ocieplenie na poddaszu. Kilka linków dla zainteresowanych:
http://przewodnik.rockwool.pl/doradz...superrock.aspx
http://www.youtube.com/user/kanalroc.../1/lFjZtEOwyrE

Niezaleznie od wyborów ocieplać warto i to grubo  :smile:  bo ociepla się raz. NIe budujemy przecież by dokonywać termomodernizacji po 2/3 latach, juz nie mówiąc o kosztach tych późniejszych modernizacji.

----------


## Matilde1

> Warto ewentulanie dokonac obliczeń i weryfikacji rozwiązania poddasza. Informacje takie można uzyskać czy to w materiałach producentów czy bezpośrednio w działach doradztwa technicznego. *Warto czasami czy to napisac maila czy zadzwonić i rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości dot. rozwiazania i grubości oraz sposobu montażu ocieplenia na poddaszu*.


Z takim doradztwem to różnie bywa, firmy się deklarują, że mają pomoc/dobór/fachowe to i owo. A potem się okazuje, że ogniwo na końcu, które miało spełniać to zadanie w postaci pracownika - olewa sprawę. Jeśli już dajecie klientom takie rozwiązania to kontrolujcie też pracę doradców, żeby taka usługa nie przyniosła efektów odwrotnych niż zamierzone.
Jakość wiedzy sprzedawców to już przemilczę.

----------


## Matilde1

> planuje 15+ 5cm badz 18+5cm


Te "5" ciężko się kładzie. Delikatna i miękka, łatwo podrzeć. Obejrzyjcie sobie w hurtowni.

----------


## Tomek W

Co do sprzedawców - rzeczywiscie tutaj czasem można "ciekawie"trafić  :smile: 

Nasi doradcy starają się odpowiadać na pytania klientów na bieżąco - oczywiscie czasem zdarzy się że czas odpoweidzi wydłuża się - natłok, niestety jak w każdej pracy  :smile: 

Matilde1 
jeśli masz jakies uwagi - prosze o informacje, postaramy sie to poprawić  :smile:

----------


## Przemmekk81

> Z takim doradztwem to różnie bywa, firmy się deklarują, że mają pomoc/dobór/fachowe to i owo. A potem się okazuje, że ogniwo na końcu, które miało spełniać to zadanie w postaci pracownika - olewa sprawę. Jeśli już dajecie klientom takie rozwiązania to kontrolujcie też pracę doradców, żeby taka usługa nie przyniosła efektów odwrotnych niż zamierzone.
> Jakość wiedzy sprzedawców to już przemilczę.


Przeciez najbardziej w tym wszstkich chodzi by jak najwięcej sprzedać. Doradzić zachwalić materiał jaki my mamy dobry. Zawsze tak było

----------


## Tomek W

> Przeciez najbardziej w tym wszstkich chodzi by jak najwięcej sprzedać. Doradzić zachwalić materiał jaki my mamy dobry. Zawsze tak było


Nawet jeśli tak jest, z czym sie do końca nie zgadzam bo celem doradztwa jest znalezienie najlepszego rozwiazania w danej sytuacji/problemie, to czy nie wszyscy chcemy sprzedawac najwięcej?  :smile:

----------


## Przemmekk81

> Nawet jeśli tak jest, z czym sie do końca nie zgadzam bo celem doradztwa jest znalezienie najlepszego rozwiazania w danej sytuacji/problemie, to czy nie wszyscy chcemy sprzedawac najwięcej?


No tak doradzić, techniczną wiedzę z wykonastwa zaoferować, przy okazji sprzedać swój produkt, nic złego. Tylko żeby te doradztwo było naprawde fachowe.. Bo głownie jest to doradztwo ze takie mamy produkty, do tego przeznaczone,...Zreszta żadna firma sie nie przyzna do wad produktów, co jedynie może wymienić wady konkurecji :smile:

----------


## Tomek W

> No tak doradzić, techniczną wiedzę z wykonastwa zaoferować, przy okazji sprzedać swój produkt, nic złego. Tylko żeby te doradztwo było naprawde fachowe.. Bo głownie jest to doradztwo ze takie mamy produkty, do tego przeznaczone,...Zreszta żadna firma sie nie przyzna do wad produktów, co jedynie może wymienić wady konkurecji


Ponownie się nie zgodzę  :smile: 
Kwestia doradztwa to kwestia sporna, bo przeciez nie możemy doradzac w tematyce o której wiemy mało, np. systemy grzewcze  :smile:  natomiast w przypadki izolacji i rozwiazań konstrukcji ociepleń myślę że tutaj mamy odpowiednią wiedzę.

Przemmekk81:
trochę zeszlismy z tematu wiec mozemy przejdziemy na inne forum by tutaj trzymac się "ocieplenia poddasza uzytkowego"?

----------


## Przemmekk81

tak koniec o tym tutaj  :smile:

----------


## Matilde1

> Przeciez najbardziej w tym wszstkich chodzi by jak najwięcej sprzedać. Doradzić zachwalić materiał jaki my mamy dobry. Zawsze tak było


To dobrze przynajmniej gdy ktoś z takich doradców się odzywa i chce coś dobrać/sprzedać. Miałam pytanie np. do termoorganiki, proste, które dosyć czytelnie zapodałam emailem. Mógł ktoś odpisać. Dostałam numer telefonu na który miałam dzwonić żeby dobrać ofertę. Tego telefonu nikt nie odbierał, chociaż dobijałam się kilkukrotnie.
Z innej branży - jeden z producentów oczyszczalni na stronie ma formularz - przyjazd i dobór oczyszczalni gratis, wypełnij formularz. Wypełniłam, chyba sobie mogę czekać .... Zniechęca mnie to do zakupu, gdyby nie taka deklaracja ze strony producenta szukałabym sprzedawcy innymi kanałami i byłabym mniej znięchęcona do jego produktu.
Ot, taka dygresja, nie zawsze hasło "frontem do klienta" rzucone odgórnie przynosi efekt dla samego klienta.

----------


## wojtala1921

Witam

Mam pytanko , pisałem już w innym wątku ale na razie bez odpowiedzi.

Spece dali paroizolacje pod deski i co ja mam z tym zrobić wyciągać to ?

Mój dach:
1. Blacha,
2. Łaty,
3. Membrana paro przepuszczalna,
4. Łaty,
5. Pełne deskowanie
6. Folia paroizolacyjna metalizowana
7. Wełna pomiędzy krokwiami podwieszona na sznurku dach o nachyleniu 45
8. Zamierzam położyć mate 5 na zakład.
9. Profil i paroizolacja pod KG.

Zaznaczam że nie ma wentylacji wlotu, wylotu powietrza spece po prostu podwinęli folię do środka budynku i przycisnęli wełną. Obawiam się że jeżeli tak to zostawię i zaizoluje drugą folia to się zakisi (skraplanie pary itp.)

Z góry dziękuje za rzeczowe rady co byłoby najlepszym wyjściem z tej sytuacji.

----------


## wojtala1921

> twoi ludzie chcieli dobrze a inwestor sie nie zna, spoko dach 3 lata przezyje.


Do mnie to było ?

----------


## Akrimka

Wojtala, 
Musisz usunąć punkt 6 ze swojej listy, i jesli już chcesz tą metalizowaną folię to dać ja w pkt. 9 pod gips-karton

----------


## maysee

Witam, moje pytanie z tych prostackich. Czy jest w praktyce przyjete stosowanie konkretnych typow welny ISOVER m-dzy krokwie i na krokwie? Czy moge spokojnie wszystko ocieplic super-mata (15+15)? (czy jakies ekwiwalenty welny Ursa - dobrej jakosciowo ktos moze polecic?). Dzieki.

----------


## Tomek W

> bylem przekonany, ze juz mieszkasz .
> dobierz taka by przegroda dachu miala odrobine nizsze U niz sciana 3w.


zalecam U<0,15 dla dachu
Takie możesz osiągnąć 30 cm wełny (np. MEGAROCK, ROCKMIN, SUPERROCK lub TOPROCK). http://przewodnik.rockwool.pl/elemen...aspx?page=3595

----------


## mario841

> zalecam U<0,15 dla dachu
> Takie możesz osiągnąć 30 cm wełny (np. MEGAROCK, ROCKMIN, SUPERROCK lub TOPROCK). http://przewodnik.rockwool.pl/elemen...aspx?page=3595


Witam!
Ja zastosowałem URSE 0,39 (WSPÓŁCZYNNIK) grubości 15 cm i jest okey. Pakowanie gubej wełny to troche przesada i kosztowne NORMY które nijak mają sie do budowlanej rzeczywistości.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam!
> Ja zastosowałem URSE 0,39 (WSPÓŁCZYNNIK) grubości 15 cm i jest okey. Pakowanie gubej wełny to troche przesada i kosztowne NORMY które nijak mają sie do budowlanej rzeczywistości.


 ...spoko budowlaną rzeczywistość poznasz wraz z pierwszym rachunkiem za ogrzewanie. Co prawda są ludzie których stać na ogrzewanie nawet kostki brukowej i rynien więc i w tym wypadku tak może być...

Ale w dzisiejszej rzeczywistości ekonomicznej absolutnym minimum jest 20cm dobrej wełny, standardem jest 25cm.

----------


## Dareckyy

Ja swój drewniany strop ociepliłem warstwą 35 cm (20 cm pomiędzy belki + 15 cm pod belki) wełny o współczynniku 0,035 i żałuję, że nie dałem więcej. Wysokość pomieszczeń na parterze ma 2,65 m, więc jeszcze z 5 cm wełny można było dodać pod belki ... (poddasze mam nieużytkowe i nieogrzewane, wykorzystywane jako magazyn na różne graty).

----------


## Xerses

Jak w kazdym przypadku trzeba się zastanowic nad celowością ładowania dużej ilości ocieplenia. W interesie kazdego producenta i sprzedawcy jest abys kupił jak najwięcej i o najlepszych parametrach. idąc takim tokiem rozumowania można dac 50 cm- zawsze to lepiej niż 35 :smile: . A tak na serio - obecne minimum to 25 cm o wspł. nie mniejszym niż 0,39 --> najlepiej 0,35 w 2-ch warstwach. I jest to dobry stosunek ceny do jakości. Nie należy przesadzać bo są inne elementy w domu takie jak chociazby okna gdzie wsp. masz co najwyżej 0.89 dla całego okna (przy szybie 0,5) i jeśli nie bedzie uciekać scianami i dachem to ucieknie oknami.....

----------


## Tomek W

> Jak w kazdym przypadku trzeba się zastanowic nad celowością ładowania dużej ilości ocieplenia. W interesie kazdego producenta i sprzedawcy jest abys kupił jak najwięcej i o najlepszych parametrach. idąc takim tokiem rozumowania można dac 50 cm- zawsze to lepiej niż 35. A tak na serio - obecne minimum to 25 cm o wspł. nie mniejszym niż 0,39 --> najlepiej 0,35 w 2-ch warstwach. I jest to dobry stosunek ceny do jakości. Nie należy przesadzać bo są inne elementy w domu takie jak chociazby okna gdzie wsp. masz co najwyżej 0.89 dla całego okna (przy szybie 0,5) i jeśli nie bedzie uciekać scianami i dachem to ucieknie oknami.....


A tu się zdziwisz, ale zgodzę się z Tobą. Dla każdego domu rozwiązania energoszczędne, takie jak ocieplenie wełną, daje wymierne korzyści w postaci oszczedności na rachunkach. Odpowiednio analizując i optymalizując projekt, uwzględniając przy tym wszystkie jego elementy w tym okna, wentylację, system grzewczy, etc., i dobierając takie ich rozwiązania, które posiadają najlepszy stosunek kosztów do oszczędności na przełomie 30 lat, uzyskujemy optymalne rozwiązania. Co ciekawe w przypadku izolacji nie jest to 50 cm na poddaszu, a raczej bliżej 30 cm.

----------


## Xerses

Oczywiście kwestia tych 5 cm bylaby tylko czystą polemiką  :big grin: . Jaknajbardziej zawsze warto dać troszkę więcej niż standard lub tzw minimum przewiduje. Są rzeczy które w teorii robi się raz - inne jak np drzwi można sobie wymienic po paru latach bez większych konsekwencji  :smile:  . Pisałem tego posta bo wielu ludzi ulega demagogi budowania wszystkiego NAJ. Napalają się na super oszczędności a tak na prawdę ..... jesli wełna kosztuje przykładowo 4000 zł - a o lepszych parametrach i grubsza wyjdzie 6000 zł - to róznica 2000 zł zwróci się w jakimś może logicznym terminie -  w przypadku gdy finansujesz z gotówki - niestety 95 % buduje z kredytu - i z tych 2000 robi sie 4000(uwzględniając odsetki na 30 lat) - i okaże się że nigdy nie wyrównają tej pozornej oszczędności  :smile: . 30 cm to optymalny wybór i ja osobiście nie dawałbym więcej. O to sobie pojechalem filozofią...

----------


## lujski

WItam czy WIELOWARSTWOWA TERMOIZOLACJA REFLEKSYJNA - FOLIA PAROIZOLACYJNA rzeczywiste zastepuje do 20 cm welny i styropianu ???  - czy np. 2 warstwy takiej folii zastapi 40 cm styropianu, wełny..??

----------


## Aedifico

> WItam czy WIELOWARSTWOWA TERMOIZOLACJA REFLEKSYJNA - FOLIA PAROIZOLACYJNA rzeczywiste zastepuje do 20 cm welny i styropianu ???  - czy np. 2 warstwy takiej folii zastapi 40 cm styropianu, wełny..??


To są bzdury podovbnie jak termoizolacyjne farby stosowane przez NASA....

----------


## lotnik

> WItam czy WIELOWARSTWOWA TERMOIZOLACJA REFLEKSYJNA - FOLIA PAROIZOLACYJNA rzeczywiste zastepuje do 20 cm welny i styropianu ???  - czy np. 2 warstwy takiej folii zastapi 40 cm styropianu, wełny..??


tak, tak a jak dasz 5 warst tej folii to zastępuje metr wełny i jeszcze pompę ciepła no i jeszcze możesz sprzedawać ciepło sąsiadowi.

Tak naprawdę moim zdaniej ta folia ma tylko jedną zalete - jest wytrzymalsza mechanicznie, ale to moje zdanie, może naprawdę zastępuje wełnę  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Jeśli jest szczelna jest dobrym paroizolatorem, ale nie sądzę aby mogła zastąpić termoizolację z styropianu, wełny czy pianki poliuretanowej.

----------


## surgi22

> Jak w kazdym przypadku trzeba się zastanowic nad celowością ładowania dużej ilości ocieplenia. W interesie kazdego producenta i sprzedawcy jest abys kupił jak najwięcej i o najlepszych parametrach. idąc takim tokiem rozumowania można dac 50 cm- zawsze to lepiej niż 35. A tak na serio - obecne minimum to 25 cm o wspł. nie mniejszym niż 0,39 --> najlepiej 0,35 w 2-ch warstwach. I jest to dobry stosunek ceny do jakości. Nie należy przesadzać bo są inne elementy w domu takie jak chociazby okna gdzie wsp. masz co najwyżej 0.89 dla całego okna (przy szybie 0,5) i jeśli nie bedzie uciekać scianami i dachem to ucieknie oknami.....


Przy wzroście cen za nośniki energii twoje wyliczenia stosunku jakości do ceny mogą być wkrótce mocno nieaktualne, a zmienic ocieplenie nie jest czasami tak łatwo.

----------


## Tomek W

> Oczywiście kwestia tych 5 cm bylaby tylko czystą polemiką . Jaknajbardziej zawsze warto dać troszkę więcej niż standard lub tzw minimum przewiduje. Są rzeczy które w teorii robi się raz - inne jak np drzwi można sobie wymienic po paru latach bez większych konsekwencji  . Pisałem tego posta bo wielu ludzi ulega demagogi budowania wszystkiego NAJ. Napalają się na super oszczędności a tak na prawdę ..... jesli wełna kosztuje przykładowo 4000 zł - a o lepszych parametrach i grubsza wyjdzie 6000 zł - to róznica 2000 zł zwróci się w jakimś może logicznym terminie -  w przypadku gdy finansujesz z gotówki - niestety 95 % buduje z kredytu - i z tych 2000 robi sie 4000(uwzględniając odsetki na 30 lat) - i okaże się że nigdy nie wyrównają tej pozornej oszczędności . 30 cm to optymalny wybór i ja osobiście nie dawałbym więcej. O to sobie pojechalem filozofią...


Myślę, że jakby zrobić dokładną analizę konkretnego przypadku to nawet te 2000 z odsetkami może szybko się zwrócić. Aktulanie przygotowujemy taką analizę i powiem szczerze, że jak bierze się pod uwagę niewielki wzrost cen (4-5%) okres kredytowania (30 lat) to ROI (return on investment) wychodzi naprawdę dobrze. Jak tylko zakończymy szczegółowe analizy podzielę się nimi i z chęcią zapoznam z Waszymi opiniami.

----------


## lujski

> To są bzdury podovbnie jak termoizolacyjne farby stosowane przez NASA....



ale czy sa jakies dowody na to ze to sa bzdury...? jakies przyklady..?? 
skoro producent pisze ze współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła (NBN B62-201) 0,034 W/mK - to chyba nie kłamie ???

----------


## Aedifico

> ale czy sa jakies dowody na to ze to sa bzdury...? jakies przyklady..?? 
> skoro producent pisze ze współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła (NBN B62-201) 0,034 W/mK - to chyba nie kłamie ???


Są, poczytać:

http://www.arkady.com.pl/product/1945.html

----------


## lujski

oczywiscie kompletnie nie ma zadnych szans, abym czytał tak ksiazke ... wiec moze mi opowiesz co w niej takiego ciekawego pisza ??? -

----------


## Xerses

Surgi A liczyłeś to sobie kiedyś? Czy piszesz aby napisać? To tak jak ze styropianem na ściane - możesz dać i 30 cm i zrobisz sobie super izolacje. Tylko że co nie ucieknie ścianą to ucieknie oknem lub wentylacją.

----------


## Xerses

> Myślę, że jakby zrobić dokładną analizę konkretnego przypadku to nawet te 2000 z odsetkami może szybko się zwrócić. Aktulanie przygotowujemy taką analizę i powiem szczerze, że jak bierze się pod uwagę niewielki wzrost cen (4-5%) okres kredytowania (30 lat) to ROI (return on investment) wychodzi naprawdę dobrze. Jak tylko zakończymy szczegółowe analizy podzielę się nimi i z chęcią zapoznam z Waszymi opiniami.


Z chęcią przeczytam :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Nic nie ucieknie jak zbudujesz z głową ( np. ciepłe okna w warstwie ocieplenia i WM z rekuperacją ). Ale każdy ma swój rozum i sam decyduje co dla niego ważne. Ja stoję na stanowisku że lepiej wydaj więcej teraz aby oszczędzać w dłuższym okresie czasu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Surgi A liczyłeś to sobie kiedyś? Czy piszesz aby napisać? To tak jak ze styropianem na ściane - możesz dać i 30 cm i zrobisz sobie super izolacje. Tylko że co nie ucieknie ścianą to ucieknie oknem lub wentylacją.


 ...no fakt. zapomniałem o izolacji fundamentu i nie dałem styro to po co teraz mam się sprężać i dawać styro na ściany i wełnę na poddasze? Przecież i tak to co nie ucieknie mi przez ściany i na poddaszu to ucieknie mi fundamentem! Z ciepłem to jak z powietrzem w teorii balonika! Wystarczy jedna dziurka by powietrze zeszło!

----------


## Xerses

Teoria domu energooszczędnego - jesli by się do niej zastosować - jest zapewne jedyną słuszna jaka do tej  pory wymyślono. Ocieplenia wszystkiego co się da , rekuperatory, okna,  zastosowanie najlepszych możliwych materiałów....... wszystko ładnie, tylko kogo na to stać? Realia są takie że większość osób buduje z kredytu i wszystko w tym momencie kosztuje razy 2. Swego czasu napalony byłem na pompe ciepła. W teorii pięknie-       darmowe ogrzewanie. W praktyce - nie zwróci Ci się inwestycja w ciągu Twojego życia , a po nim i tak trzeba będzie wymienić sprzęt bo będzie za stary. Z Ociepleniem troche podobnie......  takie jest moje zdanie. jak z kiełbasą - nie kupujesz najdroższej bo cie na nią nie stać i nie kupujesz najtańszej z tego samego powodu :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Twoja kasa, twój wybór. Nie wydasz teraz na ocieplnie, zapłacisz póżniej w rachunkach za ogrzewanie, jak spiewal klasyk ( bilans musi wyjśc na zeeeero ).

----------


## eniu

> WItam czy WIELOWARSTWOWA TERMOIZOLACJA REFLEKSYJNA - FOLIA PAROIZOLACYJNA rzeczywiste zastepuje do 20 cm welny i styropianu ???  - czy np. 2 warstwy takiej folii zastapi 40 cm styropianu, wełny..??


Ja rozumiem pojęcie folii termoizolacyjnej tak jak w mojej kurtce
postrzegam zewnętrzną warstwę ochronną - szczelną i
nieprzemakalną. W środku ocieplenie - na zewnątrz coś jak ta folia.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Teoria domu energooszczędnego - jesli by się do niej zastosować - jest zapewne jedyną słuszna jaka do tej  pory wymyślono. Ocieplenia wszystkiego co się da , rekuperatory, okna,  zastosowanie najlepszych możliwych materiałów....... wszystko ładnie, tylko kogo na to stać? Realia są takie że większość osób buduje z kredytu i wszystko w tym momencie kosztuje razy 2. Swego czasu napalony byłem na pompe ciepła. W teorii pięknie-       darmowe ogrzewanie. W praktyce - nie zwróci Ci się inwestycja w ciągu Twojego życia , a po nim i tak trzeba będzie wymienić sprzęt bo będzie za stary. Z Ociepleniem troche podobnie......  takie jest moje zdanie. jak z kiełbasą - nie kupujesz najdroższej bo cie na nią nie stać i nie kupujesz najtańszej z tego samego powodu


Pompy lecą już w dól... co prawda możesz wydać na kompletny system 60tysi ale możesz tylko 20tysi... ale policz ile kosztuje tradycyjna kotłownia? Komin + kocioł czasem butla z gazem i sam gaz... no chyba że kupisz jakiegoś śmieciucha za 3 tysie i będziesz palił śmieciami... to możesz zaoszczędzić. A moj obecny Inwestor ogrzewa spory domek mocą porownywalną do czajnika bezprzewodowego czyli pompa bierze 2000W a grzeje prawie na 8000W.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> WItam czy WIELOWARSTWOWA TERMOIZOLACJA REFLEKSYJNA - FOLIA PAROIZOLACYJNA rzeczywiste zastepuje do 20 cm welny i styropianu ???  - czy np. 2 warstwy takiej folii zastapi 40 cm styropianu, wełny..??


 taaa... a świstak siedzi i ryczy bo mu sreberka zabrali na ocieplenie poddasza...

----------


## Xerses

> Pompy lecą już w dól... co prawda możesz wydać na kompletny system 60tysi ale możesz tylko 20tysi... ale policz ile kosztuje tradycyjna kotłownia? Komin + kocioł czasem butla z gazem i sam gaz... no chyba że kupisz jakiegoś śmieciucha za 3 tysie i będziesz palił śmieciami... to możesz zaoszczędzić. A moj obecny Inwestor ogrzewa spory domek mocą porownywalną do czajnika bezprzewodowego czyli pompa bierze 2000W a grzeje prawie na 8000W.


2000 W - o jakiej skali mówimy? interesuje mnie ilość prądu na dzień do ogrzania budynku + woda. Jaki spor domek? Jak wielki zasobnik wody?  Po drugie te 20 tyś to coś mało mi się wydaje.... Dzwoniłem w tej kwestii do kilku firm - wziętych z neta i nikt mi nie zaoferował pompy z wykonawstwem za 20 tyś. Gdyby to była kwestia takich pieniędzy to padł by cały przemysł kotlarski.............

----------


## Rom-Kon

z tymi dwudziestoma tysiącami to trochę przesadziłem ale dodaj jeszcze dziesięć a napewno możesz już zrobić skromną (bez udziwnień) kotłownie na PC. Domek z rodzaju "ciepłych - upasywnionych"... pompa o mocy 8kW z tego 2kW pobiera, złoże poziome, CWU boiler-bufor 200l użytkowy w 300l buforze (no to już pełen wypas!)... jeszcze nie wszystko jest uruchomione (CWU) bo dopiero zamykamy poddasze ale na mrozach temp. nie spadła poniżej 10* (góra z duuużą "wentylacją!) a jak Inwestor wygrzewał posadzki to mieliśmy 21-23* (góra już częściowo -50%-zamknięta ale nadal wieje). Nie podam jaka jest pow. użyt. domu ale szacuję nie mniej niż 160m2. ściany wszędzie silka (duża kumulacja) 20cm styro na zewnątrz, okna 3szybowe z ciepłym montażem, płyta fundamentowa na styro, poddasze 35cm wełny...

----------


## staichu

Witam, przeczytałem ten wątek prawie cały i jeszcze inne, nadal mam wątpliwości co do jednego szczegółu. A więc, czy kłaść folię paraprzepuszczalną w pokojach czy nie? Dodam że jestem w trakcie ocieplania poddasza wełnami Rockwoola Toprock 15 cm i Superrock 10 cm. Rockwool twierdzi że nie ma takiej potrzeby, zę nawet może powstawać grzyb na folii w pomieszczeniach z małą wilgotnością. Doradźcie jak to dobrze zrobić.

----------


## Tomek W

> Witam, przeczytałem ten wątek prawie cały i jeszcze inne, nadal mam wątpliwości co do jednego szczegółu. A więc, czy kłaść folię paraprzepuszczalną w pokojach czy nie? Dodam że jestem w trakcie ocieplania poddasza wełnami Rockwoola Toprock 15 cm i Superrock 10 cm. Rockwool twierdzi że nie ma takiej potrzeby, zę nawet może powstawać grzyb na folii w pomieszczeniach z małą wilgotnością. Doradźcie jak to dobrze zrobić.


Witam 
Tak, rzeczywiście w materiałach informacyjnych firmy ROCKWOOL napisane jest że nie ma konieczności stosowania folii paroizolacyjnej w pomieszczeniach suchych. Oczywiście jest to prawdą bo takiej konieczności nie ma, aczkolwiek zaznaczamy że użycie folii paroizolacyjnej w pomieszczeniach suchych nie jest błędem. 
Niestosując paroizolacji w pomieszczeniach suchych zwiększa się odprowadzenie pary (dyfuzję), zmniejszając tendencję do występowania grzybów i pleśni poprzez zapewnienie zdrowego mikroklimatu pomieszczeń. Wówczas nie ma konieczności tak częstego wentylowania pomieszczeń poprzez otwieranie okien. 
Zaznaczam jednak że użycie folii paroizolacyjnej w pomieszczeniach suchych nie jest błędem.

----------


## surgi22

Do usuwania wilgoci z domu jest wentylacja a nie ściany ani dach !!!!

----------


## regentgnik

Witam, próbowałem przekopać to forum, ale nie mam już siły, więc zadam pytanie, które pewnie się już przewinęło przez ten wątek. Mianowicie chodzi mi o następującą sytuację. Dach mam na pełnym deskowaniu z płyt OSB. Na płytach ułożoną membranę paroprzepuszczalną MDM. W moim przypadku muszę więc zostawić szczelinę 3cm między wełna a płytą OSB. (wiele razy spotkałem się z opinią, że płyta OSB jest paroizolacyjna więc w tym przypadku należy zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną). Czy jest możliwe, aby nie robić tej szczeliny i delikatnie nawiercić odpowiednią ilość otworów w płytach OSB tak aby nie uszkodzić membrany i dosunąć wełnę do samej płyty. Spotkałem się też z takimi opiniami, że będzie lepsza termoizolacyjność dachu wynikająca z braku dolnej szczeliny wentylacyjnej, która w okresie chłodów "wpuszcza" wilgoć atmosferyczną do termoizolacji, lepsza osłona przed tymi zanieczyszczeniami zawartymi w powietrzu.

----------


## Xerses

> Witam, próbowałem przekopać to forum, ale nie mam już siły, więc zadam pytanie, które pewnie się już przewinęło przez ten wątek. Mianowicie chodzi mi o następującą sytuację. Dach mam na pełnym deskowaniu z płyt OSB. Na płytach ułożoną membranę paroprzepuszczalną MDM. W moim przypadku muszę więc zostawić szczelinę 3cm między wełna a płytą OSB. (wiele razy spotkałem się z opinią, że płyta OSB jest paroizolacyjna więc w tym przypadku należy zastosować szczelinę wentylacyjną). Czy jest możliwe, aby nie robić tej szczeliny i delikatnie nawiercić odpowiednią ilość otworów w płytach OSB tak aby nie uszkodzić membrany i dosunąć wełnę do samej płyty. Spotkałem się też z takimi opiniami, że będzie lepsza termoizolacyjność dachu wynikająca z braku dolnej szczeliny wentylacyjnej, która w okresie chłodów "wpuszcza" wilgoć atmosferyczną do termoizolacji, lepsza osłona przed tymi zanieczyszczeniami zawartymi w powietrzu.


Nie spotkałem się z taka praktyką...........

----------


## profi45

> Witam, mam obawy, że nasze poddasze nie wróży niczego dobrego, a wykonawca wzbudza w nas coraz więsze wątpliwości. Czy nie przesadzamy? Czy takie przestrzenie między płytami? Czy łączenie glifów bocznych z dwóch kawałków jest ok?
> 
> Załącznik 129500
> Załącznik 129503
> 
> Pozdrawiam i proszę o pomoc.


Masz racje Dramat w kilku aktach.

----------


## Xerses

> Witam, mam obawy, że nasze poddasze nie wróży niczego dobrego, a wykonawca wzbudza w nas coraz więsze wątpliwości. Czy nie przesadzamy? Czy takie przestrzenie między płytami? Czy łączenie glifów bocznych z dwóch kawałków jest ok?
> 
> Załącznik 129500
> Załącznik 129503
> 
> Pozdrawiam i proszę o pomoc.


Szpar nie powinno być. O ile się orientuję w wykończeniówce - ale to bardziej z obseracji - to szpar nie powinno być dużych - bo jesli nawet zarzuci na łączenia uniflota to i tak może popękać. Regips powinien byc w miare docięty............

----------


## profi45

Marysia zastopuj tego fachowca. Obróbki okien mu sie kłaniaja na dzien dobry i podstawy budowania.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam.

Piszę do was w imieniu męża a mianowicie sami wykańczamy domek obecne rozłożyliśmy elektrykę i czekamy na pogodę do tynków. Dzisiaj rano dojechała wełna i mąż nie chce marnować czasu i chciał by na dniach układać ją między krokwie.

Pytanie brzmi czy może układać wełnę przed tynkami?

Pozdrawiam. Ania

----------


## Tomek W

Witam 
Nie polecam układania wełny mineralnej przed wyschnięciem tynków i posadzek. Spora ilość wody technologicznej  znajdująca się w tynkach czy posadzkach podczas odsychania będzie powodować, że ciśnienie pary wodnej w pomieszczeniu będzie bardzo duże i może nastąpić zawilgocenie materiału, nawet pomimo tego, iż jest on zabezpieczony środkami hydrofobowymi. 
W ekstremalnych warunkach jeżeli nie ma innej możliwości, można wykonać takie ocieplenie, ale należałoby wówczas materiał ochronić folią paroizolacyjną która należy szczelnie ułożyć i skleić na zakładach. Wówczas należy liczyć się z faktem, że po folii będzie mogła spływać spora ilość wody. Dlatego też, według mnie najkorzystniej jest poczekać z pracami ociepleniowymi do momentu wyschnięcia tynków i posadzek.

----------

